# The Person Below My Post



## Johnny Thunder

Again a game played elsewhere..............opposite of the one you all know and love.

The first member posts a statement to which the next one must reply, and then that person posts a new statement, and so on.

Here we go:

The person below my post has been to Jamaica.


----------



## Bloodhound

Only in my one day's

The person below my post like's to wear tie-dye shirts.


----------



## Moon Dog

But I never inhaled...

The person below my post loves Halloween (duh!  )


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Oh and usually we reply with true or false - sorry forgot that part.

True.

The person below my post likes limes.


----------



## Holyhabanero

True

The person below my post has watched Terms of Endearment more than once.


----------



## dynoflyer

False

The person below my post is running out of time to finish props before Halloween!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

True (But aren't we all?)

The person below my post is new to this game.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

True

The person below my post has tried squid.


----------



## dynoflyer

True, if Legal Seafood's R.I. style calamari is squid, and it's delicious!

The person below my post is getting tired of the Olympics


----------



## Fangs

False. I'm not even paying attention to it.

The person below my post likes spiderwebs.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

True. Though, not when I unexpectantly walk through them!

The person below my post enjoys old horror movies.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Very true.

The person below my post has been to a show or concert this past month.


----------



## spideranne

True - Weird Al Yankovik to show off my true dorkyness.

The person below my post likes Mexican food.


----------



## Bloodhound

True

The person below my post enjoy's working with paper mache


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Not really.

Person below me likes reggae.


----------



## dynoflyer

True, mon

The person below my post is watching Michael's, Big Lots and Dollar Tree for discounts on Halloween widgets


----------



## Johnny Thunder

True.

The person below my post is doing something new this year for their haunt or display.


----------



## Bloodhound

True.

The person below my post is building a new prop with monster mud.


----------



## dynoflyer

Half true; several new props, none with monster mud. 

The person below my post is barbecuing this weekend.


----------



## Bloodhound

Nope not this weekend.

tpbmp: has stinky feet


----------



## Bloodhound

Nope!!!!

TPBMP is afraid to play


----------



## Johnny Thunder

False.

Person below my post watched a horror movie this weekend.


----------



## Bloodhound

False.

The Person below my post has started putting their Halloween decorations out.


----------



## Spooky1

False (None outdoors yet only indoors)

The Person below my post has seen a real ghost.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

False
The Person below me has run around the local church 3 times at midnight when they were a kid.


----------



## rottincorps

True ....but not walking through them ......after spending all day making them


The person below my post........is vary happy about O.J.


----------



## Spooky1

True (but it's hard to care at all)

The person below my post would happily make off with Dr. Morbius' Ground Breaker.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

SSSSHHHH!!! I'm trying to make a clean get away before he notices its gone!!! 

The person below my post is going to take Dr Morbius' Ground breaker from me the minute I turn my back!


----------



## rottincorps

Hey mind that plumbers crack....and put a shirt on that back hair is grouse


The person below my post is talking someone out of buying a tombstone he wants


----------



## RoxyBlue

False

The person below my post wants Ghoul Friday's MacGuyver carousel for a centerpiece


----------



## Spooky1

True (I'm waiting for Ghoul to start mass production or mini production even)

The person below my post has a spouse that loves Halloween too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Absolutely true

The person below my post never steps on the sidewalk cracks


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Cracks!? There's cracks in the sidewalk!?!?

TPBMP drinks milk stright out of the carton


----------



## Dr Morbius

False. We use jugs.

The person below my post uses patterns to carve pumpkins.


----------



## RoxyBlue

False - I freehand it.

The person below my post wears Halloween makeup on days other than October 31.


----------



## Spooky1

True (Sometimes Halloween parties are on days other than Halloween)

The person below my post has at least 6 gargoyles in their home.


----------



## rottincorps

VARY TRUE

The person below my post.........has a tombstone as a marker for his parking spot.......dang that's not a bad idea.


----------



## gypsichic

unfortunately not! unless I chose to park in the front yard......lol

the person below my post has the day off tomorrow


----------



## rottincorps

NO......sorta I'm working nights till Wednesday



The person below my post has a fish tank ....With a graveyard setting, With a mausoleum


----------



## gypsichic

partly true person above - I have an aquarium (in the living room), a graveyard in the front yard, but no mausoleum

the person below my post wears fishnet stockings


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

And how did you know that...?

The person below my post has flown over my house during Halloween tossing samll bags of poo all over my yard.


----------



## gypsichic

only because you deserved it person above my post............lol

the person below my post rides a scooter around the neighborhood naked at midnight


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never! The only proper way to ride around the neighborhood naked at midnight is on a white horse.

The person below my post has a deservedly high opinion of himself (or herself, as the case may be)


----------



## Spooky1

Not me, I just a humble little ghoul.

The person below my post likes to check out the Halloween stores just for the pictures of women in skimpy costumes.


----------



## gypsichic

lol............hardly

the person below my post travels to haunted houses across america


----------



## Spooky1

I wish I could.

The person below my post corpses buckies just for the company.


----------



## Bloodhound

lmao.. False

TPBMP is digging real graves for the haunt this year.


----------



## rottincorps

Well ......um does breaking a sprinkler line count......I knew I shouldn't anchor the tomb stone there.


The person below my post has a toe pincher for an ice chest


----------



## gypsichic

lol.........notchet............but thats a great idea

the person below my post wrestles goats for a living


----------



## rottincorps

Well how else are you going to tenderise them?


The person below my post has a Hermon Munster lunch box


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but I do have a Yellow Submarine one (are you surprised?)

The person below my post thinks Lily Munster is one hot mama!


----------



## Spooky1

Damn right!!!!

The person below my post bought Eddie Munster's Wolfie doll on Ebay.


----------



## rottincorps

Oh ....you saw that....



The person below my post has an autographed picture of cozen it


----------



## Dark Angel 27

nope...i'd rather have Cousin It himself

TPBMP is in love with grandmama


----------



## RoxyBlue

How could you not be?

The person below my post buys extra Halloween candy just for himself


----------



## Spooky1

No, but I do buy candy I like so I get the leftovers. 

The person below my post sleeps with a Grandpa Munster doll.


----------



## Dr Morbius

They make those?

The person below my post owns a black cat.


----------



## rottincorps

As an oven mitten......mee....ouwwwwww



The person below my post has the twilight zone first season on VHS.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but I have Season 1 of the Muppet Show.

The person below my post collects toy robots.


----------



## Bloodhound

False..... But that video is cool, huh?


TPBMP...... is going to give out gummy worms this year


----------



## RoxyBlue

False - these things are gross!

The person below my post has a bottle of liquor stashed in a desk drawer at work.


----------



## Fangs

False-- I'd be in the slammer if I did.. lol

The person beneath my post likes licking stamps.


----------



## Spooky1

False - Those things taste terrible

The person below my post talks to dead people, but they don't listen.


----------



## RoxyBlue

False - Dead people hear everything I say. They just don't answer.

The person below my post thinks poodles win dog shows way too often.


----------



## Spooky1

Absolutely (I want the big doofy dogs to win)

The person below my post decorates their office/cube for Halloween.


----------



## Fangs

False---I don't have an office/cube to decorate.

The person below my post is getting to 1,000 posts soon.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

false-not likely to happen.

The person below my post has already started sneaking candy from their TOT stash!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You SAW me???

Actually false, but not a bad idea, hmmmm.

The person below my post plans on sitting outside and enjoying a glass of wine after the TOTs have left Halloween night


----------



## Spooky1

Correct (Hopefully with you person above my post)

The person below my post will be taking Halloween off work to decorate their yard.


----------



## Firedawg

True...I have yet to miss a day off for Halloween...I think!???

The person below my post will believes in UFO's,Bigfoot, and the Lochness monster.


----------



## Spooky1

maybe, but I do believe in bigfooted alien lake monsters.

The person below my post is going to be working frantically this weekend to try to finish projects.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

true....i'll be working my butt off!

TPBMP is gonna be running around franticly for last minute halloween stuff!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Well, that could be anybody here and I'm certainly no exception, so yea, true.
The person below my post has only store bought tombstones in their display.


----------



## rottincorps

DAM_IT!...........well there is some home made ones......but yes I do have a few .....well maybe more than a few, store boughts.


The person below my post has duct tape holding is tomb stones up.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I just let them fall over.

The person below my post eats finger foods (literally)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only if Ghoul Friday makes them.

The person below my post sings in the shower.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Stop listening at the door!!

The person below my post has had some of the ideas for this year's haunt/display since end of Halloween last year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but I think Spooky1 did.

The person below my post is posting while at work (as I am).


----------



## Spooky1

Absolutely 

The person below my post is learning the art of Voodoo so they can have more realistic Zombies for their haunt.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You better hope I'm NOT!

The person below my post is beginning to breathe a sigh of relief over the big push to Halloween 2008 being almost over.


----------



## gypsichic

yes and no

the person below my post will be playing the role of a zombie in their own graveyard h'ween night


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Close ....dancing nakid around a fire in the woods maybe....

The person below my post is shuddering just thinking about that awful fire scene just mentioned.


----------



## gypsichic

<shuddering with shock> 

the person below my post will be dancing nekkid around a fire in the woods waving a chickens foot


----------



## RoxyBlue

More like sitting fully clothed on the back patio surrounded by Tiki torches eating a chicken wing.

The person below my post is a Dr. Morbius prop-making wanna-be.


----------



## Spooky1

I wish. I'm not even good enough to be a wanna-be

The person below my post would rather read a book, than see a movie.


----------



## gypsichic

that depends on the book AND the movie

the person below my post is running around like a chicken with it's head cut off trying to finish last minute haunt details


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I've left that task to Spooky1.

The person below my post is hoping not all the Halloween candy is gone at the end of the evening.


----------



## Spooky1

Candy, what candy? 

The person below my post will be a vampire for Halloween.


----------



## gypsichic

more like lilly munster or morticia person above

the person below my post has eaten all the h'ween candy meant for tot's


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, it was the dog - really!

The person below my post is scaring the crap out of the neighborhood kids with his haunt.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I wish...It's raining like mad, so no display for me this year. GGGRRRRRrrrrrrooowl.

The person below my post decorates for Christmas just as much as Halloween.


----------



## rottincorps

YES I AM! and loving it!


The person below my post needs treatment, after going through my haunt,with a full bottle of Jack and coming out and the bottle was empty!....... DAM


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your haunt was that good and I didn't see it?!?!? Double damn!

The person below my post is making a list of new props for 2009.


----------



## Spooky1

What do you mean making, my list for 2009 is already done (but there's always the possiblity of later additions).

The person below my post is already planning their next $20 prop entry.


----------



## rottincorps

It always start as a $20 prop.........But then..........oh well


TPBMP
Has plans for a prop that has never been done before


----------



## RoxyBlue

What, you mean I have to be original?!?!? Okay, we'll give it a shot.

The person below below my post is appalled when someone uses cottage cheese rather than ricotta cheese in lasagna.


----------



## Spooky1

I rarely know what's in the lasagna (just as long as there's meat I'm happy)

The person below my post likes musicals.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, you know the answer to that one already - YES!

The person below my post thinks having charisma is more important than having smarts.


----------



## Spooky1

That's a tough one....Smarts would win out I think.

The person below my post is a fan of Buffy the Vampire TV show.


----------



## rottincorps

Ill let her kick my butt any time.........Waite it a TV show?



The person below my post is afraid of Gremlins


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only if they're pulling apart a plane's engines in flight.

The person below my post is hoping for a restful Thanksgiving holiday.


----------



## blacklightmike

...But, I know it'll be anything but that!

The person below my post is worried that folks think they're too obsessed with Halloween, even though this person is planning ahead for next year in bold defiance.


----------



## rottincorps

Obsessed!...........I don't think so................hey look at that I could make a ground breaker out of that.......

The person below my post is trying to figure out how to corpse the thanksgiving turkey


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, you are just too funny, rottin...then again, hmmm, not a bad idea - "hey, Mom, can I have the leftover bones?"

The person below my post is infinitely charming and likeable.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Perfect timing......:devil:

The person below my post never finished their other to do list before doing their Halloween display....shame, shame!


----------



## Spooky1

True, my shed still needs a new roof and the front porch railing needs fixing. (I'm sure Roxy meant for me to post below her post, FE.) 


The person below my post is looking for a place to put their lawn mower because the shed is full of Halloween stuff.


----------



## rottincorps

Nope .....that thing is out side.......Why would i want it in the shed?.....that for more priceless stuff like rottin bodies, tombstones.....


The person below my post is thinking about a zombie dressed up as a pilgrim


----------



## Spooky1

Interesting idea, but all my zombies will be dressed as indians this year.

The person below my post has stocked up on more fog juice than they can use in a couple years.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think that's true of the person ABOVE my post.

The person below my post thinks beige-colored carpeting is for the unadventurous.


----------



## Spooky1

Absolutely (How about blood red, gruesome green or the always tasteful midnight black carpet)

The person below my post wants to have a Christmas display of an animated polar bear attacking an animated deer (or seal or penguin).


----------



## rottincorps

Well that's kinda true.........but I was thinking more on the lines of a rabid dear that's attacking a zombie Santa clause


The person below my post is putting up a Thanksgiving display with zombies giving thanks for all the brains they got at the last P.E.T.A. rally......People eating tasty animals


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't dare - the PETA people in our area are much scarier that any zombie.

The person below my post is putting a Santa head popper in their chimney this year.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, we don't have a chimney.

The person below my post asks for Halloween stuff for Christmas.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, that would be the person ABOVE my post

The person below my post likes a little whiskey in his coffee.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That's a thought, though a little early for me. ?

The person below my post wants a stalker.


----------



## Spooky1

Can a Stalker have a Stalker?

The person below my post will skip the coffee and go straight to the whiskey.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not today....no whiskey in the house 

The person below my post....wears black and orange stockings while riding their broom...?


----------



## gypsichic

you betcha...........although its a bit brisk on those cold winter nights while flitting around the sky...........lol

the person below my post is preparing dinner and will clean up the mess afterwards


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Damn, you're good!

The person below my post will not be preparing dinner and cleaning up said mess.


----------



## gypsichic

ding ding ding! give that guy a prize!!!

the person below my post will give his wife a foot massage after dinner


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I like the idea, but most likely not....

The person below my post won't be getting their feet rubbed tonight either.

and is probably still typing slow??? LOL


----------



## gypsichic

nope.............my feet will be too busy 

the person below my post plans to stalk gypsi tomorrow


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Tomorrow and the next day and the day after that......

The person below my can't hide.


----------



## gypsichic

not true - i hid for a long time for a while and you had to stalk others

the person below my post still has not completed a drywall repair due to his obsessive stalking habits............lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ouch.....you might be onto something there....? LOL

The person below my post....must be careful....very , very careful.


----------



## gypsichic

or............what? will I end up being patched like drywall?.............lololol

the person below my post will be chasing a little one this evening


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Almost, wife will be home shortly...both will chase him.

Person below my post must send me a pair of undies (or present them in person) at ironstock this year.


----------



## Spooky1

Do you want boxers or briefs?

The person below my post is still shopping for Halloween stuff.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you kidding me....?
Not till Feb.
Your choice. will you be there in person??

the person below my post should have answered sooner.....but must have been held up by WORK! LMAO


----------



## RoxyBlue

What, you don't like Spooky1's answer?:googly:

The person below my post doesn't mind when work gets in the way of fun.


----------



## Spooky1

I guess since work pays for the fun, it okay occasionally.

The person below my post is planning on going to a Haunter convention in 2009. (I hope to hit the one in PA in April. FE, Ironstock is just too far away for me)


----------



## RoxyBlue

I guess if you're going, I might be, too

The person below my post keeps snakes as pets.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Nope, well I have hundreds in my woods.

The person below my post, tell me something intereseing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The rumor that alligators live in the New York City sewer system is an urban legend and false - is that interesting, person above my post?

The person below my post went to snopes.com to confirm that assertion.


----------



## Spooky1

No need, I trust you Roxy (it's everyone else I question)

The person below my post is still eating leftover Halloween candy.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Nope all gone.

The person below my post has been seen during the Halloween season riding a very fast broom.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Broom?!? I thought it was a really skinny Ferrari!

The person below my post likes garlic buttered popcorn with a glass of milk.


----------



## Spooky1

I prefer just plain old buttered popcorn (with a little salt)

The person below my post has six toes on each foot.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Have you been in my sock drawer??

The person below my post will post soon, 'cause they are a post whore.


----------



## DeathTouch

Post whore? Have you seen the person above my post. Makes me look I don't go on at all.

The person below my post thinks the George Washington Monument is a phallic symbol.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Then wouldn't it be the Bill Clinton Monument?

The person below my post is posting at work.


----------



## Spooky1

As is the person above my post.

The person below my post is looking for a dentist who will give them permanent vampire fangs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, I don't want to risk biting my tongue literally.

The person below my post buys Halloween-themed socks from Target every year.


----------



## rottincorps

DAM-IT STOP FOLLOWING ME.........




The Person Below My post is getting fitted for a straight jacket......for the holidays


----------



## Spooky1

Haven't gone nuts (Yet)

The person below my post is still waiting for the Great Pumpkin to show up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wish he'd get here - all the other pumpkins are rotting around me!

The person below my post is thinking about buying a new car this year.


----------



## rottincorps

no ......not this year.......but a used baja bug would be new to me.......boy you sure have goals this year...hey wait a min. who asked you..........um.....your talking to your self ......again.



The person below my post uses there guillotine in the off season for a melon slicer


----------



## Spooky1

What and replace my Ginsu knives? The guillotine is reserved for the overgrown rodent that chewed on my pumpkins.

The person below my post keeps a witch prop on their front porch to scare away Jehovah's Witnesses that come to the door.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I keep Jehovah's Witnesses on my front porch to scare away the witches.

The person below my post granted a wish today.


----------



## rottincorps

I did grant the right to live another day to some chickens........and ate the baby back ribs insted...........That counts ....right?



The person below my post Has there relatives pictures in the post office


----------



## Johnny Thunder

False, only mine.

Person below me wants a hippopotamus for Christmas.


----------



## Spooky1

I couldn't spell Hippplotomus...Hippocampus, never mind it's not on my list this year.

The person below my post wants to be Johnny Depp's cabin boy in the next Pirates of the Caribbean movie.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

False.

Person below my post is watching a NFL game now.


----------



## Dr Morbius

False, I'm on line right now.

The person below my post has a great recipe for Hot Wings.


----------



## RoxyBlue

True, it's called "I Got These from Wing Stop".

The person below my post will not have to wash dishes after the Thanksgiving meal.


----------



## Spooky1

Depends on if your sisters wait for my help (they're so impatient).

The person below my post will have a Tofurkey for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not on your life, though if it was in front of, I would try it....well after a few glasses of wine that is.

The person below my post will be traveling over the river and through the woods this holiday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

True - we're driving to northern Ohio to see my parental units and I'm pretty sure we cross a river or two and go through some woods between Maryland and Ohio.

The person below my post likes the dark meat of the turkey better than the white meat.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Depends. On dryer turkeys I like the dark meat. On the turkeys I make, (High heat method) The white is juicy and rules the carcass!

The person below my post will watch football and let others do the cooking Thanksgiving.


----------



## scream1973

False.. 
We already had our Thanksgiving last month (Canadian ) but will enjoy the days off for US thanksgiving since i work in the US

The person below my post will try to amass deals on black friday


----------



## RoxyBlue

True only if buying new pillows at JC Penneys counts

The person below my post has more than one dog.


----------



## scream1973

False.. Not a dog person.. 2 cats , hermit crabs , firebellied toads and fish.. but no Dogs.

The person below my post is all about the snow..


----------



## Dr Morbius

False..I get no snow here.
The person below my post has to do the dishes after Thanksgiving.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hopefully false - we get the nieces and nephews to do that now.

The person below my post is highly intelligent.


----------



## scream1973

Lol.. True or at least i like to think so..


The person below me is gonna have themselves a nice big slab o pumpkin pie


----------



## Johnny Thunder

False, I prefer apple.

Person below my post will drink beer tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

False, I hate beer.

The person below my post is wearing fuzzy bunny slippers while posting.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I wish.

The person below my post is still cooking for tomorrows feast....?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope,a sister-in-law or two will take care of the feast.

The person below my post will be sitting at the kids table for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

False. Not enough guests for a kids table this year, otherwise...

The person below my post has at least ten times as many posts as me.


----------



## Dr Morbius

True..Waaaaay more.

The person below my post has to use gravy to swallow down dry turkey.


----------



## rottincorps

nope no dry turkey here..........but those mashed potatoes, could be used as wallpaper past



The person below my post is drinking wild turkey


----------



## Spooky1

Not at the moment, but it is one of my favorites

The person below my post will be eating turkey leftovers for days


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only if we cart some home from Mom's house.

The person below my post ate too much for dinner but still had room for dessert.


----------



## Dr Morbius

True. I couldn't resist. Pumpkin pie AND Pumpkin/cheesecake struesel. 

The person below my post wore an expandable/elastic pants/skirt just for tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

oooh, great idea - I'm changing into sweats now!

The person below my post is ready to go back to work.


----------



## rottincorps

Yup that's when I find time to be here.........OH CRAP! HERE COMES THE BOSS....SHHHHH....i will type softly so he doesn't here me..........




the person below my post is eating TUMS like there candy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not yet - hopefully no heartburn here.

The person below my post took a nap today.


----------



## rottincorps

And I just woke up...........and now getting ready for work, and you know Ill be here during that time......



The person below my post served Bean no and Rolaids as after dinner mints and drinks


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, no beans, so no Beano.

The person below my post likes to build snowmen.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

True, though not many chances to do so here.

The person below my post thought about what a creepy prop that turkey carcass would make.


----------



## rottincorps

Dam Straight.............now if I could get the thing to hold a knife and walk......




The person below my post is using left over stuffing as a door stop


----------



## RoxyBlue

Waste my mom's good cornbread stuffing like that?!?!? Are you MAD:googly:

I have, however, had stuffing elsewhere that would be great for patching drywall.

The person below my post got takeout for dinner today.


----------



## rottincorps

not yet but I'm on my way to work........so what should it be tonight? semiannual on a stick or back door trots .....



The person below my post wants me to go back on my meds.....


----------



## Spooky1

Yes!!!! But you might not be as much fun.

The person below my post hopes not to have anymore turkey until Christmas.


----------



## rottincorps

If not turkey...........should I start drink-in the cold duck?




The person below my post can here the voices in my head.........no he can't ........ARE YOU SURE , YOUR PREATY LOUD ............no, only you can here me, and you better stop now cuz people are starring at you .........


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can't hear yours because mine keep interrupting.

The person below my post loves having a glass of wine while sitting in front of a warm fireplace.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That would be a real nice setting....maybe I need to turn it on (yeah, gas log for now).

The person below my post averages 20 posts a day....that's twice as much as me....
dirty little post whore!


----------



## RoxyBlue

By golly, you're right (but I'm very clean when I post)

The person below my post wants to be a post whore some day.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

In the worst way







...oh wait, I am.

The person below my post has all their Holiday decorations up.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

True. One itty bitty string of lights on the fence. done.

The person below my post should be doing something else right now.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, nothing else to do for the moment.

The person below my post is wearing a flanel nightgown


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe after 30 years of marriage:devil:

The person below my post likes bagels with cream cheese.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I would if you made them for me.

30 years...WoW, awesome!

the person below my post....let's see....do you have propane or gas?


----------



## Bloodhound

You can call it what you want. But man does it smell bad!

The person below my post...... Is ready to retire


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I am and wish I could.

the person below my post has been plotting to take over the world.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I did that last year

The person below my post has a window in his office.


----------



## Spooky1

Yes, but the view is of a wall.

The person below my post has all their Christmas shopping done.


----------



## rottincorps

no not at all............unless not getting anything for anyone counts.


The Person below my post is drawing straws to see who will sleep on the couch when there relatives come over for the holidays


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That one is covered at someone else's house.


The person below my post.....likes a nip wine now and again...?


----------



## Spooky1

Yes, but is a nip equal to a glass or a bottle? 

The person below my post wears a Santa hat at Christmas to hide his bald spot.


----------



## Tequila325

haha false but i did have to dress up as santa two years ago for my neighbor's first grade class because nobody else would do it

The person below my post has been to a diner at 3am


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I did at least once while in college....looong time ago!

The person below my post will sit on Santa's lap for Christmas.


----------



## Tequila325

hehe false, i would break him

The person below my post is going to dance naked under the next full moon


----------



## rottincorps

LOOOOOK OUT ITS DARK SOMEWHERE.....



The person below my post is in need of glasses


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only for reading.

The person below my post is no longer under the lawn cookie spell.


----------



## rottincorps

no but....... how come there are more flys around me?


the person below my post doesn't want to below my post..........Kinda like eating under a pigeon coup


----------



## Spooky1

False, you and your voices are a hoot.

The person below my post secretly thinks they're a real werewolf.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I was turned into a 683 pound plus shape shifter

The person below my post is looking forward to a relaxing weekend.


----------



## rottincorps

kinda.......sitting at work right now



The person below my post is wondering what I do for work ........and still get paid to be here right now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

We assume you're a CIA agent who never rests, even on weekends 

The person below my post likes pecan pie.


----------



## rottincorps

yes I do........and would you mind looking at this pin........."FLASH".......you never saw me ........you like to do laundry and do what ever your husband tells you to do ...... 

The person below my post is wandering the the hell is going on.....


----------



## Spooky1

True, What did you do to Roxy? She's doing the laundry right now (honestly )

The person below my post wishes their laundry was done.


----------



## rottincorps

you Know if you turn your shirts and underwear inside out and backwards there clean person above my post.........

The person below my post is ready for snow


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I am. I want to try this snow thrower out.

The person below my post wishes all of the to-do list was done.


----------



## Spooky1

False, I haven't even gotten around to making a to-do list. 

The person below my post is a procrastinator.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can I answer that later?

The person below my post likes the way snow looks, but hates having to shovel it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Actually, I like to shovel it. Here's a couple of pics from one of last years blast. Yes done by hand.
























The person below my post loves to shovel snow as well.


----------



## RoxyBlue

False, but I do love those pictures, FE, and the house.

The person below my post has a dog that loves to play in the snow.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Negative....no dog, though I have a little man that will soon enough.

The person above my post dresses up like an Elf.


----------



## Spooky1

Has Roxy been giving away my secrets!

The person below my post likes to write their name in the snow.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That has happened....no other information will be added.

The person below my post is know to wear lamp shades at parties.


----------



## RoxyBlue

False - doing so would dim my sunny personality

The person below my post eats cold pizza for breakfast.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I would if I had some. yummy


The person below my post has their holiday shopping all done.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Falso. Haven't started.

The person below my post is actually a tech-savvy rodent in disguise
(I know, I'm psychic )


----------



## RoxyBlue

False - haven't even figured out how to use the remote yet (I'm so pathetic!)

The person below my post would like to be able to ride a horse.


----------



## Spooky1

I've ridden horses before and they all try to bite me. (Horsie Bad)

The person below my post wants to skate in the Ice Capades.


----------



## Tequila325

umm doubtful because i die when i ice skate

TPBMP is happy, right now


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Indeed. If not, why live.


So person below my post.....what are you wearing?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Well, right now I'm wearing a hair cover, beard cover, eye protection, medical smock, shoe covers and blue latex gloves (and can still type!),I work in a "clean room" in a medical manufacturing company.

The person below my post has regifted a lame Xmas present for someone.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I did not....well I think I didn't......it might be....?


The person below my post is wearing something shear?


----------



## Spooky1

You wouldn't want that, really.

The person below my post has a stack of "adult" magazines under his bed (but just reads the articles)


----------



## Tequila325

haha false

TPBMP holds their breath when they pass a graveyard


----------



## RoxyBlue

False, but I do lose all my cows (childhood car game)

The person below my post loves housework.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Spooky1 said:


> You wouldn't want that, really.
> 
> The person below my post has a stack of "adult" magazines under his bed (but just reads the articles)


LMAO

Actually, I don't mind it.....just don't like making beds...What's the point?

The person below my post is lactose intolerant but blames the dog!:zombie:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ahhh, cheating the question...person above my post..shame shame.

No, but would if I were and had a dog.

The person below my post is still shopping for that special someone.


----------



## Spooky1

No, I'm done shopping for myself 

The person below my post is already tired of snow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

But we haven't HAD any yet - flurries don't count.

The person below my post has already had some Christmas candy.


----------



## Tequila325

eh not big on candy
TPBMP wants to go skydiving


----------



## RoxyBlue

False - last time I did that, I crashed through the roof of an insane asylum on the Messed-Up Wish List thread

The person below my post is wearing green today.


----------



## Tequila325

false Grey
and as i recall it was My cell in the insane asylum that you landed in

TPBMP has been to Hooters


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tequila325 said:


> and as i recall it was My cell in the insane asylum that you landed in
> 
> TPBMP has been to Hooters


I believe you're right!

False - never been to a Hooters, but that could be a matter of taste

The person below my post had to scrape ice off the windshield this morning.


----------



## Tequila325

false, thats what defrosters are for

TPBMP has their hair up


----------



## Spooky1

What hair?

The person below my post wears fuzzy socks.


----------



## RoxyBlue

True - I love fuzzy socks!

The person below my post has a riding lawn mower.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

incorrect. I still push mow the lawn..exception in the fall, noway I can bag the leaves.

The person below my post bought a new shovel this year.


----------



## Tequila325

not yet but i need one

TPBMP is going on vaction within the next 2 months


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Nope....maybe this summer.

The person below my post is planning on going skiing this winter.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, too afraid I might break a leg.

The person below my post plays a musical instrument.


----------



## Tequila325

Keyboard VERY badly

TPBMP is hungry


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That is true. You can hear my stomach growling.

The person below my post loves winter.


----------



## Tequila325

more then anything!!

TPBMP is getting a cold


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I sure hope not.

The person below my post got a flu shot.


----------



## Tequila325

no but i need to  required for EMT's

TPBMP isn't going to bed any time soon


----------



## Haunted Bayou

You an EMT at 16 years old person above my post? Impressed I am!

True, I am a night owl...

The person below my post had snack-food for supper....


----------



## Tequila325

thank you
and i had pancakes so false

TPBMP plays WoW


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but I did play Everquest II for a while.

The person below my post likes to read in bed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's the only time I have time to read

The person below my post has experimented with wild hair colors.


----------



## Tequila325

true i just washed the green and blue out 

TPBMP likes wolves


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

As a matter of fact I do. WereWolves that is.


The person below my post is usually tucked tight into bed at this time


----------



## RoxyBlue

ARRGHHH! Fast edit!

False, although I usually start thinking about going to bed by now.


The person below my post has hit at least one deer with his car.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hey person above my post...you're slow!

Nope.

The person below my post should just give up and go to bed!


----------



## RoxyBlue

True - my typing gets slower as it gets later.

TPBMP will be on this site tomorrow.


----------



## rottincorps

YES..........and I'm bringing company with me ...........WELL OF CORSE YOU ARE , DO YOU GO ANY WHERE WITH OUT ME...............well I try to............

the person below my post thought I couldn't get out of my straight jacket.........


----------



## Spooky1

False, You're never alone, so you always have help to get out of tight places.

The person below my post has a great smile.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I do?....awe shucks.

the person below my post was very mischievous as a youth.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I was a good and angelic child - really

The person below my post sings in the shower.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not just in the shower, though it is bad either way.

The person below my post wears long johns this time of year.


----------



## Spooky1

Only on those really cold windy mornings walking the dog

The person below my post like a mug of hot chocolate in the morning


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I do, with coffee in it.

The person below my post will initiate a snow ball fight this winter.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here you go!










The person below my post loves monkeys.


----------



## Spooky1

Not really, they're nasty animals.

TPBMP wants to make snowmen like Calvin (from the Calvin & Hobbs comic strip)


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Been a long time since I read that strip, and it doesn's snow here...so false

The person below my post watches A Christmas Story every year and owns a "leg lamp"


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that movie and watch it every chance I get (but don't have a leg lamp).

The person below my post is always calm at work.


----------



## rottincorps

YES I AM .......and I do have a leg lamp person above the person above my post.


The person below my post Has a red rider B-B gun


----------



## Tequila325

False i have a .410 and 20 gauge Mossberg shot guns

TPBMP like Breakfast


----------



## RoxyBlue

True - don't leave home without it

The person below my post is afraid of guns.


----------



## Tequila325

haha so false

TPBMP goes to concerts


----------



## rottincorps

As many as I can.........


the person below my post is a fan of Jack skellington


----------



## RoxyBlue

Everybody loves Jack!

The person below my post thinks Oogie Boogie was misunderstood.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not really, just needs therapy.

The person below my post likes red wine or white wine?


----------



## RoxyBlue

White wine - haven't yet acquired a taste for red other than pinot noir.

The person below my post wonders what the other haunters on this site are like in real life.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I do! I'd really like to meet everyone here!

The person below my post saw something in the Xmas section and thought of buying it for a Halloween project.


----------



## RoxyBlue

True - we keep looking at those animated lighted-up reindeer at Home Depot and imagining possibilities

The person below my post loves pasta.


----------



## Spooky1

Why yes, and I just had some for dinner tonight.

The person below my post likes to dance.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love to dance - just ask me

The person below my post is planning on wearing a Santa hat to work the week of Christmas.


----------



## Spooky1

Well now that you mentioned it, maybe I will. (I picked up an Evil Santa hat at Target, that has black fur trim instead of white)

The person below my post has Nightmare Before Christmas boxer shorts.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That would be a great gift!

The person below my post does the midnight santa dance







.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

sadly no. I have no one to dance for...

the person below my post knows for sure that he or she is on the naughty list and is proud of it


----------



## Spooky1

I should be on the nice list, I just have a naughty mind (Roxy says it's linked to the Y chromosome).

The person below my post sets a trap on Christmas eve to try a catch Santa


----------



## Tequila325

damnit how'd you know?
i need a bigger net.....

TPBMP has a sudden craving for Chinese food


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, I was thinking more along the lines of a craving for MORE Christmas cookies!

The person below my post is hoping there will be no ice on the roads on the way home tonight.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

nope. i will safely be indoors by the time the sun sets.

TPBMP is can't wait any longer to build next years props.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I can.

The person below my post is salivating for more turkey.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, but I could definitely go for more cornbread dressing with turkey gravy - yum!

The person below my post just discovered he (or she) is wearing undergarments inside out.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

CRAP...I didn't even notice!!!

The person below my post was staring in my window to notice that.


----------



## RoxyBlue

CRAP - did you see me?!?!

The person below my post is too refined to mention undergarments in public.


----------



## rottincorps

OHHHHHH ya that's definitely me .......cant even think about it ........."Boing"......crap ...see what I mean.....

the person below my post is looking through the Victoria Secrets catalog.........just for research .....of course...


----------



## Mr_Chicken

ye-no.

The person below my post thinks animated reindeer look stupid.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, true, they do look kind of stupid, don't they?

The person below my post averts his eyes when he walks past the Victoria's Secret store at the mall.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

False I love to longingly gaze into the store front.

Person below me is currently reading a novel.


----------



## RoxyBlue

True - The Historian - a fictional novel about the search for Vlad the Impaler (so appropriate for the season)

The person below my post has bought items at Victoria's Secret.


----------



## Don Givens

True.:redfaceton: but I swear they weren't for me. The girl I was dating just happened to be about my size. 

(Mental note to self. Never trust Victoria to keep a secret)

The person below my post should be working right now.


----------



## Spooky1

True, but no one is looking.

The person below my post would check out the bra section of the Sears catalog as a kid (because there was no Victoria's Secret back then)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, no, because when I was a little kid, I did not have the proper accoutrements for a bra:devil:

(that's my big word for the day)

The person below my post would like to be able to use a clothesline in the yard to dry laundry.


----------



## Don Givens

False. Although I do enjoy hanging many things in the yard, laundry is not one of them.

The person below my post is hoping friends and relatives bought their Christmas presents during the Halloween Sales.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very true for Spooky1, less so for me.

The person below my post has a collection of Christmas themed socks.


----------



## scareme

True, if you could call one pair a collection.

The person below my post is already wondering "What's for supper?"


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I'm at work eating my lunch right now.

The person below my post is tired of the crappy weather they've been having.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not at all, digging the snow. At least 8 inches so far.

The person below my post is tired of the crappy weather they've been having.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, it's not so bad, just cold and rainy.

The person below my post doesn't mind crappy weather.


----------



## scareme

I hate crappy weather, that's why we moved south. Right now our weather is in the 60"s and I've got all the windows in the house open to air it out.

TPBMP is hoping for some mittens this Christmas.


----------



## RoxyBlue

They're on my list - how did you know?

The person below my post wants to learn the art of bonsai.


----------



## rottincorps

no not really I have a different twist on it .......that's what I yell just as one of the kids step on a lawn cookie.........BONSAI!

The person below my post .waits till the lawn cookies are frozen to pick them up....


----------



## scareme

That's what husbands are for.

TPBMP had a weird dream last night.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

nah...not that wierd.

the person below my post eats cookie dough alot


----------



## Haunted Bayou

true..but only after it is baked.

The person below my post always ends up shopping on X-mas eve but every year states "I am not doing this next year!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not me, but my mom loves to shop on Christmas Eve.


The person below my post is frantically planning a Christmas Eve dinner for visiting relatives.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, Christmas dinner is at my brothers this year.

The person below my post is working on a pirate costume for the National Haunter convention costume ball.


----------



## scareme

No, won't be going.

The person below my post has cold hands.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not at the moment, but Ive been inside for a while.

The person below my post has cold feet


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I was happy to marry you. 

The person below my post is having an alcoholic beverage to keep them warm.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Aww...that's so sweet...

Nope. The heater is good enough for me.

The person below my post is going somewhere for the holidays.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, going to my brother-in-law's house (five minute walk down the street)

The person below my post likes Crest toothpaste better than Colgate.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I do...how da hell you know that...?


The person below my post is.......thinking about supporting a Santa hat Christmas morning.....well, along with a large cup of coffee (hoping pants are included here!)


----------



## Spooky1

The Santa hat is most likely true (it would be Earl Grey tea in the mug)

The person below my post Loves the movie "A Christmas Story", yeah Ralphy


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of my favorite movies of all time!

The person below my post loves the Grinch.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

True, but we're talking Karloff, not so much Carrey.

The person below my post watched a movie last night.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I was watching "Dirty Jobs" last night before I started wrapping presents.

The person below my post thinks "Nightmare Before Christmas" is the best Christmas movie ever.


----------



## scareme

Sorry, I'm a fan of "Christmas in Connetecut."

The person below my post will not be sleeping alone tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

True, the dog always gets on the bed in cold weather

Oh, and Spooky1 will be there on the other side of the dog.

The person below my post has a traditional holiday drink every year.


----------



## Spooky1

Yes, Crown Royal! Oh wait you said year, not day.

The person below my post buys Christmas presents for their pets.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I used to.

The person below my post has had their holiday spirits early this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you mean the kind that come in a bottle or the Charles Dickens' kind?

The person below my post is looking forward to a quiet evening at home.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I wish, last minute preparations...I will be cooking and cleaning.
This will all start in about 30 minutes.
Glad I finished up shopping last night....real last minute for me.

oh, yes, that which comes in a bottle.


The person below my post has 1 more gift to buy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

True, some stocking stuffers (but don't tell Spooky1)

The person below my post is planning a New Year's Eve party.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I miss having those. maybe in a few years.

The person below my post is planning a New Year's Eve party.


----------



## debbie5

False. No New Year's Eve Party here!
But I will be having hubby's birthday party instead (he was Baby New Year, 1966!) as well as an Inauguration Party later on in the month.

The person below me thinks of underwear as an optional fashion accessory.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, only if they are fuzzy!

The person below my post has had a sneak into at least on of their presents this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, no, I've been very good because I don't want to spoil any surprises (plus I don't know where Spooky1 hides them anyway)

The person below my post thinks a werewolf's foot would make a great stocking to hang on the chimney.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I would but my wife would NOT!

The person below my post cleverly disguised a halloween treasure to be in the christmas decor.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not at all - the Halloween treasures are right out in the open with the more traditional Christmas decorations.

The person below my post likes to catch snowflakes on his tongue.


----------



## scareme

Yes I do. Reminds me of being a kid.

The person below my post is ready for Christmas.


----------



## Spooky1

If it would snow I would. Getting freezing rain right now. (oops, I answered Roxy, scareme must have posted at the same time)

The person below my post may find a foot in their Christmas stocking.


----------



## Don Givens

True. If my family bought my presents during the halloween sales like I asked them to.

The person below my post is on Santa's naughty list this year


----------



## RoxyBlue

False - I see presents under the tree, so unless it's coal, I'm good.

The person below my post hopes someone is bringing a bottle of wine to the family holiday dinner.


----------



## Don Givens

False. Last year Grandma got so drunk she got sick in the figgie pudding. 

The person below my post can't wait for the Christmas luncheon to be over so they can leave work and get home.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I'm at work alone. We got the day off but I have a Fedex delivery of lab reagents I need to receive (they can't sit around on a truck until next week). The boss gave us the day off after i placed the order on Monday.

The person below my post won't be going back to work until 2009.


----------



## scareme

2009, 2010, sometime in the general area.

The person below my post have been very nice this year.


----------



## rottincorps

No....... Ill take the 5th


the person below my post has mistletoe as a belt buckle


----------



## RoxyBlue

(my, my) - False, you bad boy.

The person below my post is enjoying a quiet day at the office since everyone else TOOK THE DAY OFF!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not me, though the wife did.

The person below my post has eaten their left overs already.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, we had dinner at Spooky1's brother's house and left all the leftovers there (except for a plate of pastries my sister-in-law gave us to take home which are now in the fridge).

The person below my post is planning on having mimosas on New Year's Day.


----------



## rottincorps

Nope Ill be here at work............dam.


the person below my post is going to use a air cannon to celebrate the NEW Year


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, we're quite boring on New Years Eve.

The person below my post has been hitting the stores for bargins today.


----------



## rottincorps

nope sitting at work till 6:00


The person below my post is wondering how to get a Red Rider B-B gun....


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I'm afraid I'd shoot my eye out

The person below my post can actually type without having to look at the keyboard.


----------



## debbie5

TYeskll, UI ca n type wihtout looking aty the keyvoard...See??]
Really- that is the vest Icab do wihtou looking.

Cabn I look now??


Okay-

the person below me prefers Triscuits over Ritz.


----------



## ScareShack

that is correct.

person below me enjoyed there Christmas very much.


----------



## rottincorps

Not to much ...I spent the day at work


the person below my post wants to go to the Rose Parade


----------



## debbie5

Correct- I would rather be anywhere but here right now (everyone is grumpy!).

the person below me has large feet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is size 9 large for a lady?

The person below my post is looking forward to spring already.


----------



## Spooky1

False, I'd like to see some snow around here before Spring comes around.

The person below my post has a bottle of bubbly chilling for New Years Eve.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I wish, yet again....

The person below my post still has Christmas decorations up.


----------



## Spooky1

Of course, and they'll stay up for another week or two.

The person below my post is pretending to work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm working - really I am:jol:


The person below my post is wearing mismatched socks.


----------



## rottincorps

no they match........as long as one being inside out doesn't count...


the person below my post is returning some bad gifts today


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but my brother will be returning a movie he gave me (he bought a blueray movie by mistake)

The person below my post has a Christmas tree that is dropping lots of needles.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't we all by now?


The person below my post is hoarding the last of the Christmas cookies.


----------



## Draik41895

false, i wish 

the person below my post has seen some of my other posts.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

false..but i will

the person below my post is feeling sappy at the moment


----------



## rottincorps

No .....but I am full of fried chicken


the person below my post likes mystery meet taco's from Jack in the box


----------



## Draik41895

false, they have those?

the person below my post is insane


----------



## Dark Angel 27

true...i think

the person below my post is very sleepy right now


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, bright and perky as a daisy here (NOT!)

The person below my post keeps sneaking chocolates while fully intending to lose that Thanksgiving/Christmas weight that just seemed to magically accumulate over the holiday season.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

nope. no need to sneak chocolates...since no one really notices what i eat...except my aunt that doesn't really live here...so she can't stop me. As for the christmas weight...it probably doesn't really affect me much...cause i really don't eat alot.

TPBMP is already planning out his/her new years eve celebration


----------



## Don Givens

True. If you call sitting alone with a cold corn beef sandwich and a warm bottle of beer, a celebration. 

TPBMP is happy to know I was just kidding and really won't be sitting home alone on New Years.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I can't imagine anyone as witty and entertaining as you ever being alone on New Year's Eve.

The person below my post is actually looking forward to staying at home on New Year's Eve.


----------



## Draik41895

im 13 so i probably wont be going any where.

TPBMP is wishing it was their birthday


----------



## debbie5

True. I love my birthday, beacuse it falls in early spring when everything is just re-starting. Granted, it's muddy & windy, but by early May, I am ready for springtime. 

TPBMP (The Peanut Butter Military Police??) prefers strawberry jam to grape jelly on their pb& j's.


----------



## Don Givens

True. It is a well known fact that The Peanut Butter Military Police prefer any flavor of jam to any flavor of jelly.

TPBMP was once arrested by The Peanut Butter Military Police for sticking their finger in the jar when they thought no one was looking.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I only get chocolate into my peanut butter, or is that get peanut butter on my chocolate?

TPBMP is eyeing some new tools they can use for making props.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe that's true of the person ABOVE my post

The person below my post needs a bigger house for all the Halloween stuff.


----------



## scareme

True, true. I might just need two houses.

TPBMP keeps forgetting to write 09 on things instead of 08.


----------



## Spooky1

Actually so far I've gotten the 09 right on all my checks.

The person below my post already has a long Honey-do list for 2009


----------



## scareme

That is true. Unfortunately my husband has an even longer one for me.

The person below my post took a nap today.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I was hunting for fossils out at Calvert Cliffs.

The person below my post has taken down their Christmas tree.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

nope...it's not all the way down yet...still needs to be put in the box.

the person below my post is really tired right now


----------



## debbie5

I am beyond tired...just wiped out from spending a week at the in-laws' house..FIL had three strokes. He's doing okay....

The person below my post is addicted to Chap Stick.


----------



## scareme

How did you know? This time of year is so hard on my lips.

The person below my post is going to do some cooking today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not if I can avoid it

The person below my post is ready to start the work week.


----------



## scareme

Lets just say I'm ready for the work week to begin, so hubby will get the hell out of the house.

The person below my post is wearing white socks.


----------



## Bloodhound

true

The person below my post... can't wait for spring.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do I have a choice?

The person below my post still uses a Texas Instruments calculator.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not since college.

The person below my post still has a foot of snow on the ground.


----------



## debbie5

Nope- only about 5 inches, but a coating of ice on top.

The person below my post never inhaled.


----------



## scareme

That would be a lie.

Person below my post is having chicken for supper tonight.


----------



## debbie5

Yes...chicken it is. How did you know!?? LOL...gotta love Oven Fry..easy-peasy.

The person below my post uses 2 pillows at night.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

No. I have 2, but only use 1.

The person below my post does not live where it snows.


----------



## scareme

Is that you who has been looking in my windows at night? How else would you know?

TPBMP has cold hands.


----------



## debbie5

No cold hands, but my feet are freeezing.

TPBMP has one of those "As Seen On TV" products (i.e. Debbie Myers Green bags, Ronco fishing rod, etc).


----------



## Spooky1

Sometimes, but not at the moment. They're not as bad as when Roxy has cold feet. (Dang Debbie posted faster than me)

Nope no "as Seen on TV" stuff in my house that I can think of.

The person below my post has a long commute to work.


----------



## Twana

False.
I live two minutes from work.
The person below me has a skelleton in thier closet........


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Close, but no banana. I couldn't get him in there this year so he stands just outside it with a plastic bag over him (the closet is in the garage).

The person below my post had a hard time choosing their avatar.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I did.

The person below my post still has a pair of leg warmers in the bottom of their dresser drawer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I knew exactly what I wanted, being a Beatles fan (although I did almost choose the Blue Meanie rather than the dogs) - answer to two persons above my post).

NO leg warmers now, but I did have some LOOONNNG time ago.

The person below my post has no avatar

P.S. FE, what exactly IS your avatar?


----------



## debbie5

Lookie lookie! No avatar!! 

The person below me needs to clip their toenails (yes, you can check)....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, I really meant to do that this morning.

The person below my post is hoping to get a home-cooked meal tonight.


----------



## scareme

Only if I cook it.

The person below my post has shopped on ebay.


----------



## Spooky1

Oh yeah, I got a Bart and Mr. thrifty Skellies earlier this year on Ebay. Haven't been hitting Ebay as much as I use to though.

The person below my post is eating Doritos right now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If I had some, that might be true.


The person below my post saw mommy kissing Santa Claus.


----------



## scareme

Hell, I am mommy, and I gave Santa a big wet one.

The person below my post has checked out Chris Crocker on UTube.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but I did read about him on Wikipedia (LEAVE BRITNEY ALONE!).

The person below my post avoids reading anything about Britney Spears.


----------



## rottincorps

Your Damm right!.........she has more problems then I do............ILL HAVE TO AGREE......ok back to the person below my post......

The person below my post has missed me and thought I was locked up for good.....this time....


----------



## scareme

Very true person above my post. I was about to send out a search party for you. Glad to see you back.

The person below my post is scared of the dark.


----------



## Spooky1

Why no, I like the darkness.:biggrinvil:

The person below my post has 6 toes on each foot.


----------



## scareme

That's right, eighteen toes in all.(I have three feet)

The person below my post cries at sad movies.


----------



## rottincorps

....I just got done watching house of frankenstine....and....he walked right in to the swamp......why?......why.......sob.....sob.......balling....(in the crying way)

The person below my post is perplexed,on my balling statement


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, we've come to expect just about anything from you, you old softie


The person below my post laughs at horror movies


----------



## Spooky1

I only laugh when the characters do stupid things (get up an run you moron!, Ha, You deserved to be eaten) or at cheesy effects. So true.

The person below my post talks to the characters while watching a movie.


----------



## debbie5

Well, I do yell occasionally at the idiots on CNN...does that count? Or I will find fault or errors with what is going on in a movie: "You couldn't REALLY hear an explosion in space..."

The person below my post can write their name in the dust that's on top of their dresser.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I didn't think anyone noticed that!!!!!


The person below my post thinks dusting is overrated.


----------



## Don Givens

True. IMO, the more dust & cobwebs on a Halloween prop the better.

The person below my post got too drunk at the x-mas party one year and slapped Santa for calling her a Ho not once, not twice, but three times.


----------



## scareme

But that was along time ago and Santa and I have made up since then.

The person below my post just heard a noise that they don't know what it is, and they are not sure if they should check it out or not.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I heard my co-worker sneeze, so I know exactly what it was and I'm not checking it out in case there are booger shards flying around.

The person below my post is thinking of leaving work early today.


----------



## Spooky1

Only if you are too.:devil:

The person below my post still makes snowmen.


----------



## rottincorps

out of dust bunnies.......no snow here in so. Ca.......not legal anyway.....


the person below my post is dressing up like ralphie's little brother.....Christmas story


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If you're talking about that sleeper with booties attached...I wish.
I could use that right now!

The person below my post hasn't washed their car since last summer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I let Mother Nature wash my car for me

The person below my post had a lovely dinner this evening.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

not unless you count hot dogs and pringles and some cheap lemon lime soda as a lovely dinner...

the person below my post really should be in bed by now


----------



## scareme

I should, but Jensen Ackles will be on Jimmy Kimmel to night to talk about "My Bloody Valentine" I'm planning on watching that.

The person below my post is tired.


----------



## rottincorps

no ....just got up time to go to work.......


the person below my post is afraid of termites, eating there wooden leg


----------



## scareme

Thanks for your concern, but my is titanium.

The person below has big plans for the week end.


----------



## RoxyBlue

True, we're taking my brother-in-law out ot dinner for his birthday.

The person below my post wishes he had big plans for the weekend.


----------



## scareme

True, Hubby is working, so I'll be home alone. Probably here on the Forum.

PBMP had a good breakfast.


----------



## Spooky1

It was good, but it was just cereal (yummy cinnamon flavor).

The person below my post will be watching the NFL playoffs this weekend. (Go Ravens )


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not at all, have Frighteners books to get done.


The person below my post is an NFL fan.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not me - don't even like the sound of a football game on TV.


The person below my post would rather be outside playing with the dog than watching TV.


----------



## Lilly

Not me NFL al lthe way..woohoo

the person below my post might be snowed in tonite.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, no snow here (it's my D&D geek night nothing could stop that anyway)

The person below my post will be submitting a haunt video to Zombie-F for the DVD


----------



## scareme

Sorry, the person below your post doesn't know the first thing about submitting or videoing, but I have seen DVDs.

The person below my post can't wait to get off work and start the weekend.


----------



## rottincorps

yup.......unfortunately i work all week end....

The person below my post is going away for some rest......


----------



## Spooky1

Is that why there are nice men in white suits here with a jacket for me.:googly:

The person below my post sitting back with an alcoholic beverage and relaxing after a tough week at work.


----------



## rottincorps

SHHHHHHHHH I'M still here.........gulp".......AAAAAAAAHHHHH

The person below my post is unaware of my other half........AND NOW YOU JUST TOLD THEM SO THEY ALL KNOW........if you didn't say anything they wouldn't have figured it out........YOUR NOT TO SHARP ARE YOU............what?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've met your other half on other threads:googly:


The person below my post has started working on the best prop ever for Halloween.


----------



## scareme

I guess you could say I'm working on a prop. I just ordered a web gun from FE today. When I get it my yard will look the coolest.

The person below my post looked at TV tonight, and decided there was nothing good on.


----------



## rottincorps

That's a fact....
the person below my post is going to think about cleaning the garage


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thinking that many times, though it hasn't happened yet.

The person below my post wishes they were here with me, moving snow from my driveway.


----------



## Spooky1

If I was there, I'd be glad to help.

The person below my post waits till Spring to take down their Christmas lights.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

No way. Everything was down last week.
Though the candles are still in the windows. Those will stay in 'till the middle of Feb.
I like the way they look with all the snow.

The person below my post is anticipating an early spring.


----------



## scareme

I think it was spring here yesterday, today it's winter again.

The person below my post has built a snowwoman before.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I have, though not this year.
And person above my post, we're going to try to get the insert in the house today.
Not sure with just the wifes help, if we'll accomplish this. 

The person below my post is planning a spring getaway.


----------



## scareme

I was!

The person below my post has gone out on a bilnd date.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not since college, and turned out he was engaged to someone (and keeping it quiet, too, the rat bastard).

The person below my post enjoys seeing a full moon at night.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I do...don't we all?

The person below my post....where do we start.........?
Enjoys a flaming pile of wood during a spring festival.


----------



## RoxyBlue

As long as I'm not tied to the stake...:googly:


The person below my post wanted to be...a LUMBERJACK!


----------



## Spooky1

I guess that skill could come in handy and I could supply the wood for the Spring festival flaming pile (not for burning witches). 

The person below my post wasn't expecting the Spanish Inquisition.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, nor the comfy chair, either.

The person below my post knows where the Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch is.


----------



## Spooky1

Wasn't it already used to blow up the killer rabbit.

The person below my post "Always looks on the bright side of life.”


----------



## RoxyBlue

Absolutely true!


The person below my post is not my husband.


----------



## Spooky1

False, unless your talking about some other husband you might have. (Did you become Mormon recently?)

The person below my post is not my wife.


----------



## rottincorps

No....not to my knowledge......


the person below my post wishes they had a snow plow


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, don't really have room for one - or a big enough driveway to justify having one.

The person below my post loves black licorice.


----------



## Don Givens

Yes, I like licorice of all colors equally. 

The person below my post is wondering what to have for lunch.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not true - I'm going to have Mexican food at Mi Casa in Ellicott City, MD

The person below my post thinks jellybeans are totally overrated.


----------



## Don Givens

True - now if you said Chocolate Coated Toffee that would be a different matter.

The person below my post is going to have to remind me to add something.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don Givens said:


> True - now if you said Chocolate Coated Toffee that would be a different matter.


(tapping foot) - did you forget to add something?


----------



## Don Givens

True, but thanks to the edit feature, I fixed it. :biggrineton:

The person below my post couldn't care less what kind of dog the Obama's get.


----------



## rottincorps

He's getting a dog?....wow let see if he can run the country, maybe that will make the news



the person below my post likes biscuits and gravy.......and bacon...... got to go I'm hungry


----------



## RoxyBlue

Biscuits and bacon, yes, but I don't do gravy on my biscuits.

The person below my post knows how to change a tire.


----------



## rottincorps

Yes.......I do....but remember it's only flat on the bottom


the person below my post has never rode in a taxi....or is ti ridden? person below my post


----------



## Spooky1

Incorrect, I've been in taxis a few times.

The person below my post has fuzzy bunny slippers.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have fuzzy socks - do those count?

The person below my post has contemplated stealing Stolloween's new tombstones.


----------



## DeathTouch

Kind of. But I revamped them so now they now look like most of the Disney Characters.

The person below my post used to work for Microsoft.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That would have been fun.


The person below my post is having a heat wave today.


----------



## Spooky1

Yup, it hit 43F today. Tomorrow's due to be near 50!

The person below my post is breaking out their swimsuit and ready to go for a swim.


----------



## scareme

Sorry, my pool is not heated. Even though it got to 68 today, the water was still cold.

The person below had a good supper.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, I didn't have supper at all - got in the door and had to turn around to get to choir practice (I did have some crackers and hummus).

The person below my post is wearing something blue.


----------



## scareme

No, I'm in my nightgown and it's white.

The person below my post is a good singer.


----------



## Don Givens

I am not a great singer and I am not a bad singer so I guess that makes me a good singer.

The person below my post can play an instrument.


----------



## scareme

I used to be able to play the piano, and we bought one so I can take it up again, so I'm trying.

The person below my post plans to chill this weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe on Saturday, but Sunday I have two church services and a rehearsal to go to.

The person below my post has already filed a Federal tax return.


----------



## Spooky1

No way, I don't even have my W-2 yet.

The person below my post is a 3X post Whore.


----------



## rottincorps

That would be premature of me ...........but I'm working on it


the person below my post wants more time for building props


----------



## RoxyBlue

I just want more time, period.

The person below my post can still jump rope like a kid.


----------



## scareme

Considering the shape of some kids now days, I might be able to.

The person below my post has the munchies.


----------



## rottincorps

just preparing for a long day.........first Pinewood derby,...then monster trucks.......then go to bed really late and go to work........it all for the kids..........I need a hug.....


the person below my post has a new tombstone idea


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but I am working on a mini prop just for fun.


The person below my post is going to host a Super Bowl party.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but I'll be watching the game. Go Zona!

The person below my post has been baking some treats this weekend.


----------



## rottincorps

no just BBQ some tri tip......at work.....its part of a ....um....um.....keep your spirits up thing....


The person below my post is sleeping as I post at 4:30 am pacific standard time


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Uhm I didn't know there was math required on this message board LOL.

Person below my post likes tequila.


----------



## scareme

I do, but not as much as my son does. My hubby just bought him five bottles at the military liquor store on base. That must be some party he's going to.

The person below my post is trying to keep warm this chilly afternoon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's a little easier to do today since it's actually slightly above freezing.


The person below my post knows what "Frankenweenie" is.


----------



## scareme

It's been along time since I've seen it. We have it on VCR tape.

The person below my post knows their postman by his first name.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, here in the burbs the postman is just a passing truck. They come and go mostly while we're at work.

The person below my post has been using gift cards from Christmas recently.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, we did

The person below my post still climbs trees like a little kid.


----------



## Monk

Only when no one else is around.

The person below my post knows they should be doing something else right now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

OMG, that is SO true!


The person below my post would rather be at home right now.


----------



## Monk

That is true as well.

The person below my post is thinking of something witty to type.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

False I'm rarely witty, nor do I think things out lol.

Person below my post has dyed his or her hair at least once in their lifetime.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Highlighted once for fun about 30 years ago, but never dyed, I am proud to say in all my graying glory

The person below my post just learned a new dance step.


----------



## Monk

false I always knew the one dance step I know.

The person below my post has eaten pizza recently.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's been a few weeks, I think - I don't do much pizza anymore.

The person below my post has a brand new snow shovel.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, mine is about 6 or 7 years old now. Looks like I'll get to use it today, since we're finally getting some snow (and ice later).

The person below my post has made snow angels this winter.


----------



## Monk

false, I have spent most of the winter in Arizona this year. There was no snow the few weeks I spent back east.

The person below my post is frustrated with the cold.


----------



## rottincorps

Ya its 57 deg. in Ca today


the person below my post wishes it was 57 deg. where they live


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, that would certainly help get rid of the ice.

The person below my post is suffering from head lice


----------



## Monk

It's just something you have to deal with from time to time 

The person below my post knows what I'm talikng about.


----------



## rottincorps

yes I do ....just had a outbreak in my sons class


the person below my post has a bathroom that needs cleaning


----------



## Monk

Two in fact, but that's what I have kids for.

The person below my post is expeditiously increasing their post count.


----------



## rottincorps

and as long as I don't get caught Ill keep going

the person below my post is trying to fill the game page with there name


----------



## Monk

not a bad idea

The person below my post is keeping the game page from having only one name.


----------



## rottincorps

yes I am 


the person below my post is going out for lunch


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, ate in - it's too messy outside.


The person below my post got his shoes wet this morning.


----------



## Monk

Nope, nice and dry here.

The person below my post is making good use of his/her time.


----------



## rottincorps

no I'm messing around in here


the person below my post should make there bed


----------



## Monk

True, but the wife beat me to it.


The person below my post is going out to eat.


----------



## DeathTouch

You are correct. But staying in the eat it. Going to get Pizza.

The person below my post has a big dog.


----------



## rottincorps

yes I do great dain


the person below my post is going to the store


----------



## Monk

DeathTouch said:


> You are correct. But staying in the eat it. Going to get Pizza.
> 
> The person below my post has a big dog.


Two chocolate labs
And I am going to the store shortly
the person below my post lives by the sea.


----------



## DeathTouch

If you count the River yes. LOL

The person below my post has an itch.


----------



## Monk

yes but it would not be proper to scratch it in present company.


The person below my post has the heat turned on


----------



## rottincorps

just the solar heaters


the person below my post needs to defrost there dog dish


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, bu the bird baths sure could use heaters.

The person below my post got to leave work early today.


----------



## Spooky1

Not really, but I did get to go in late due to the weather.

The person below my post is wearing boxer shorts.


----------



## Monk

True

The person below my post is already having a bad day.


----------



## Spooky1

Not yet, but it was challenging to walk the dog this morning with all the ice.

The person below my post is enjoying warm weather and laughing at us folks in the northern climates.


----------



## Monk

not really laughing AT you. well ok just a little.

The person below my post is ready for spring to come.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spring is always welcome as long as it lasts for several weeks instead of going from really nice to beastly hot in three days.

The person below my post is planning on entering the $20 prop contest on the forum.


----------



## rottincorps

yea I am ......does it count if it takes three times.......20 +20+20=20?


the person below my post has all the junk food ready for the big game


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, and I won't even be watching it, except maybe the commercials

The person below my post is wearing something with lace.


----------



## Monk

no lace here sorry.


The person below my post skipped breakfast this morning.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I try never to miss breakfast, unless i sleep till noon. 

The person below my post is listening to music right now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I was a couple minutes ago.

The person below my post just finished lunch.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, almost. Just had breakfast....didn't have time this morning.

The person below my post is going to have a very uneventful weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I certainly hope so

The person below my post needs to write a letter or two to friends or family.


----------



## scareme

Did my Mom tell you that?

The person below my post had popcorn tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but that's not a bad idea...hmmmm...


The person below my post used to play dress-up as a kid.


----------



## scareme

And I looked great doing it.

The person below my post used to bring home stray dogs as a child.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never had the opportunity; however, I was known to bring home stray snakes, lizards, turtles, and insects.

The person below my post is counting the minutes until kick-off.


----------



## Moon Dog

Believe it or not, I'm one of the few males that don't really care about football...

The person below my post is inviting friends over.


----------



## scareme

True. They are my kids, and kids friends, but they are my friends too. How else could I get them to scare at my haunt?

The person below my post will be eating junk food today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not me - the only thing in the house that might qualify as junk food is potato chips (Spooky1 likes them) and they don't tempt me.

The person below my post can pat his head and rub his stomach at the same time.


----------



## Spooky1

Depends on how many shots of whiskey I've had.

The person below my post will end up being the one who cleans up after a Super Bowl party.


----------



## rottincorps

I hope not I'm at work till 6:30.........


the person below my post is reading this because the game is not going his way


----------



## scareme

Game hasn't started yet.

The person below my post will watch the game and cheer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm cheering because I don't have to watch the game

The person below my post is sketching out a fabulous idea for a prop.


----------



## rottincorps

SSHHHHHHHHH!.....I'm at work, don't tell


the person below my post wonders how I can post while at work........HEHEHEHEHE, HE WORKS WHILE I DO THIS ............hey knock it off, your going to get us in trouble.......WELL YOU MIGHT .........


----------



## Moon Dog

I don't wonder... I know how... (cause I do it all the time as well! )

The person below my post ate too much food at the Super Bowl party.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, did not go to a party (but Spooky1 did).


The person below my post is thinking about redoing the living room.


----------



## Spooky1

Not that I know of, but the carpet is looking a bit grubby.

The person below my post is sad because the Cardinals lost.


----------



## scareme

True, True, but it was a good game. 

The person below liked one paticular superbowl commerial. Tell us which one.


----------



## Spooky1

The Doritoes Crystal Ball ad, it had the whole room laughing.

The person below my post watched Chuck in 3-D last night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

About 60 seconds of it at least

The person below my post is happy to see a little snow for a change.


----------



## scareme

The only snow I'm seeing are from people post here on the forum.

The person below must post will help with the dishes tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does pressing the Start button on the dishwasher count?


The person below my post has slept on satin sheets.


----------



## rottincorps

hehehehe...I kinda messed them up too...



The person below my post is starting to work on a new prop


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's true and he's not too far from done


The person below my post got a package today.


----------



## Draik41895

I wish!

the person below my post knows my real name


----------



## rottincorps

UM IS IT MELVIN.........knock it off.......JUST HAVING SOME FUN


The person below my post is going out tomorrow night


----------



## Draik41895

maybe to the library

The person below my post is jealous of the donut im eating


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I just shared a Chocolate cake donut with chocolate frosting, with Roxy.

The person below my post will be going to a haunt convention this year.


----------



## scareme

Are you planning on taking me? Where is it by the way.

The person below my post needs to buy a Valentine card soon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, I can make a card with Publisher on my computer


The person below my post is wisely not going to try to go to a restaurant on Valentine's Day.


----------



## scareme

Haven't decided. We have reservations at a suchi house, But hubby says if we stay home he'll make lobster. He hates the crowds.

The person below my post needs to let the dog out.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think Spooky1 just let her out.

The person below my post is up past bedtime.


----------



## scareme

Bedtime gets pushed back later every night. The person above my post can make her own cards. Her talent never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Draik41895

the person below my post doesnt forget that this one is called *the person below my post* like scareme


----------



## Spooky1

It can get hard to keep track of which thread you're on person above my post , but the person below my post never gets confused.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's true, person above my post...what?....where am I?

The person below my post has plans for the weekend.


----------



## scareme

My daughter and I are going to a movie, just the girls. Hubby has some military thing to do.

The person below my post needs a haircut.


----------



## rottincorps

not just yet ........I miss my mullet........OK JOE DIRT ....YA WANTA SHUT UP ........


The person below my post has to clean out the lint trap on their dryer


----------



## RoxyBlue

Indeed I do - I'm doing laundry as we speak.

The person below my post would like to go fishing.


----------



## scareme

I will if you bait the hook, take the fish off the hook, and clean and eat the fish. I just like to cast.

The persn below my post will watch a movie tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, we watched one yesterday - "The Lost Skeleton of Cadavra" - a totally affectionate spoof of 50's B sci-fi/horror movies and very funny.


The person below my post had bacon and eggs for breakfast.


----------



## scareme

How about Honey Nut Cheerois

The person below my post can hear a bird singing.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

True.

Person below my post is eating a mango.


----------



## RoxyBlue

NO! I had one of those once and it was horrible!


The person below my post read the Sunday comics today.


----------



## scareme

Not yet, but the day's not over.

The person below my post has to go to work tomorrow.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, we're staying home to close on our home refi (couldn't pass up the low rates, so we're going with a 15 yr mortgage).

The person below my post has been taking advantage of the warm weather to do yard work.


----------



## scareme

At least thinking hard about doing yard work.

The person below my post isn't watching the Grammys


----------



## RoxyBlue

Were those on already?

True, I did not watch them.


The person below my post has seen crocuses starting to come up in the yard.


----------



## scareme

First crocuses bloomed yesterday, and the daffodils are budding too. 

The person below my post can't wait til spring gets here.


----------



## Spooky1

That's true, I've had enough of Winter, even if we didn't get much snow.

The person below my post will be watching the Westminster Dog Show tonight. (Root for the big dogs )


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I will be (but you already knew that)

The person below my post has a skeleton in the closet.


----------



## Draik41895

actually its in storage right now

The person below my post loves gargoyles


----------



## rottincorps

Why yes i do.....I have a 6' wing span one on my house


the person below my post will check my albums to see my gargoyle


----------



## RoxyBlue

I did, and the gargoyle is beautiful!

The person below my post is up late just like I am.


----------



## Draik41895

that is so true

the person below my post is waiting to eat right now


----------



## Gadg3t

False

The person below me wanted to be an astronaut when they grew up.


----------



## Spooky1

Of course, but then I grew up during the Apollo missions.

The person below my post wanted to be a Vet when they were growing up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Also true, until I decided I wanted to be an oceanographer instead.


The person below my post grew up to be something different from what he originally expected.


----------



## rottincorps

Yes I did.....nuts


the person below my post just read my things that make you go eeeeeeeeeewwwwww post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I didn't....sorry.

The person below my post is patiently waiting for spring!


----------



## Lilly

you betcha...

The person below my post is making a new prop!


----------



## rottincorps

yes this weekend I'm going to my first CALHAUNT meeting to make UV lights

the person below my post is putting a diabolical plan together for there haunt this year


----------



## RoxyBlue

I would, but my Diabolical Plan to Conquer the World keeps getting in the way:googly:


The person below my post goes to the Home Depot more often than church.


----------



## scareme

Sad but true.

The person below my post doesn't drink enough water.


----------



## rottincorps

Actually once you get the achohle out of it ...that's all that is left


the person below my post has a thing for zombies


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, I'm more of a gargoyle girl


The person below my post cuts sandwiches on the diagonal.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If I ate sandwiches, that would be the way i would cut them.

The person below my post no longer has piles of snow in their yard.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very true, not that we ever did this year.

The person below my post has to look at the keyboard when typing.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I do, most of the time.

The person below my post has posted here many times.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know it

The person below my post didn't have to go to work today.


----------



## Spooky1

False, but as you can tell I'm working hard.

The person above my post just crossed the 4X Post Whore barrier. Congrats. ZombieF is going to need a separate sever just for your posts. 

The person below my post is still trying to become a Post Whore.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Every day plus some! LOL

The person below my post is glad it's Friday.


----------



## Spooky1

I hate to inform you Jeff, but it's only Thursday. (I wish it was Friday)

The person below my post is listening to the wind blowing outside.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I am - it keeps trying to take out the server.

The person below my post is going somewhere special for Valentine's Day.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Staying in and having the parents over for dinner.

The person below my post, hopefully knows it's only Thursday! LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

IT'S ONLY THURSDAY?!?!?! CRAP!


The person below my post is sane.


----------



## scream1973

True, unfortunately because i will find out the damage for my sons orthodontic treatment today and get to decide if we can afford to do it..

The person below my post secretly wishes they could play cupid


----------



## scareme

I've tried, but failed miserably. A ends up liking B, but B doesn't like A, which makes A sadder than they were to start with. I quit matching.

The person below my post is happy with their sweetheart.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Totally true

The person below my post is contemplating stalking someone


----------



## Spooky1

I only stalk you Roxy. :ninja:

The person below my post will be buying discounted Valentine's Day chocolates on Sunday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Probably not, but I used to work for someone who did.

The person below my post has a wristwatch that tells the time in more than one time zone.


----------



## Lilly

No but it would be useful!

The person below my post sent valentine cards out by email.


----------



## Moon Dog

Just to my wife

The person below my post is planning something special for Valentine's day


----------



## scareme

Yes I am, now that I know hubby doesn't have to work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person below my post will notice something missing from the post above mine unless it gets edited, in which case, my post wll make no sense


----------



## scareme

The person below my post thinks I should have gone to bed already.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Since you posted that around midnight, yes, you should have been in bed with that warm body and fresh sheets

The person below my post walked a dog this morning.


----------



## scareme

Not yet, let it warm up a little first. 70's yesterday, 40's today.

The person below my post will have some candy today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Already did

The person below my post is having a special Valentine's dinner tonight.


----------



## scareme

One of those Japanese places where you sit at the grill while they prepare your food.

The person below my post will snuggle up with thier sweetie tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, indeed!


The person below my post bought some prop supplies today.


----------



## Spooky1

Why yes I did, and you were with me.

The person below my post is already plotting and planning for the $20 prop contest.


----------



## RoxyBlue

True, although it could be premature if there's going to be a theme.

The person below my post is thinking about buying seeds for the garden already.


----------



## scareme

I love browsing the seed catalogs.

The person below my post is cold this morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I was, a little bit - the spring weather we had seems to have been temporary.

The person below my post has at least one friend who's been a friend for at least 20 years.


----------



## scareme

True, hubby and I have been married 27 years and he's my best friend.

The person below my post is making supper tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, that depends on what's in the refrigerator


The person below my post likes having breakfast for dinner.


----------



## rottincorps

breakfast any time


the person below my post likes bubble baths


----------



## GrimProductions

myGuilty pleasure...

the peson below my post has fill their belly with free samples at a food court.......


----------



## RoxyBlue

I might if the food courts around here offered free samples


The person below my post would like to be on the show "Dirty Jobs".


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not on your life. Doing diapers is a far as I go.

The person below my post hopes the crocus don't freeze off with the spell of cold weather they are getting.


----------



## scareme

Suppose to reach 60 today. Isn't it funny how crocus seem to bloom in one color? Right now all my crocus are yellow. Later all the purple will open at the same time. I seldom have a mix of color.

The person below my post is still waiting for their first spring flower to open.


----------



## RoxyBlue

True, and I'm hoping it's those crocuses.


The person below my post looks lovely in a purple and green feather boa.


----------



## scareme

Why thank you Roxy.

The person below my post needs to put fresh water in the dog's bowl.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I do....? Maybe the cat.

The person below my post is starting dinner.


----------



## scareme

Nope, hubby is picking up supper tonight.

... is thinking it's getting dark, better start turning lights on.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person below my post used to eat glue as a kid.


----------



## Spooky1

Oh, so maybe I don't have lock jaw.

The person below my post is planning to be in the next Secret Reaper.


----------



## scareme

You bet, when is it?

The person below my post wore blue today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, green and brown mostly.


The person below my post likes Cheerios for breakfast.


----------



## scareme

And for a night time snack.

The person below my post has cold hands.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not today


The person below my post keeps a secret stash of snacks at work.


----------



## scareme

Can't, food attracts bugs.

The person below my post sleeps with socks on.


----------



## Monstermaker

Well...yeah, cuz it's friggin freezin in Wisconsin....
The person below my post wishes they could learn to make-up fx.


----------



## Spooky1

True, maybe Sickie can teach a class. 

The person below my post has sent in a video for the new Haunt Forum DVD


----------



## scareme

That wouild require technical knowledge which we all know I don't have.

The person below my post had a digital camera.


----------



## Spooky1

Has would be the proper term (make that 3) 

The person below my post is taking picture posting 101 from professor RoxyBlue.


----------



## scareme

You're so right, she's such a sweetheart.

The person below my post has plans for the weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thank you, person above my post, and yes, I do have plans - rehearsal for "The Merry Widow" and dinner with friends.

The person below my post is thinking about what to have for lunch.


----------



## scareme

Beef jerky and pistachios with and orange.

The person below my post is looking forward to a drink tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not a bad idea......


The person below my post is going to watch a movie tonight.


----------



## scareme

Sounds good. Can you suggest one.

The person below my post is humming "I Want to Be Dirty" from Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## Johnny Thunder

False.

Person below my post has had a real Philly cheesesteak in Philly.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not in Philly, but I've had them elsewhere.


The person below my post needs to do some laundry.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope all done!

Person below my post had pizza today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, chicken wings from Wing Stop - yum!


The person below my post is going to Dunkin Donuts tomorrow.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

False but that's not a bad idea.......

Person below my post watched the NBA all star game.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, I'm not a sports fan in the least.

The person below my post can play a musical instrument.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Uhm sort of and badly.

Person below my post likes to garden.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I do.

The person below my post can cut hair in a way that looks somewhat professional.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.

Person below my post speaks a second language.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I used to, sort of (French and Spanish in high school and college - one of these days I'm going to try to get back to par on the Spanish)


The person below my post likes to feed the birds.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

True, we have two birdfeeders and I toss out old stale bread too.

Person below my post likes to paint.


----------



## scareme

Yeah, but I'm not any good at it. But that doesn't stop me from trying.

The person below my post likes burnt toast.


----------



## Spooky1

Did Roxy tell you I burned the toast again? It's not intentional.

The person below my post has squirrels raiding their bird feeders.


----------



## scareme

Yes they do, so I gave them their own feeder. Now the raid them both. I've also seen them pee on the bird feeders. I guess to let other squirrels know they were there?

The person below my post filled up the car with gas today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why, yes, I did - part of the Sunday morning, post church routine (along with getting a cup of Starbucks coffee and the Sunday paper).


The person below my post looks forward to reading the Sunday comics every week.


----------



## rottincorps

no not really........cuz I'm the comics......


The person below my post likes hot chocolate on a rainy day


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

or anytime.

The person below my post looks forward to every weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's pretty much true

The person below my post thinks Friday is the best day of the work week.


----------



## dynoflyer

True, work from home every Friday. 

The person below my post is looking forward to Spring flowers.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am, indeed, just need some warmer weather so the crocuses and daffodils can come up.


The person below my post thinks driving a flashy red car is just an open invitation to the cops to pull you over.


----------



## scareme

True, but I wouldn't mind a flashy red mustang if you're passing any out.

The person below my post watched Supernatural tonight.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

:-( i didnt but our ghost toliet started acting up

the person below my post likes romantic rendevous on the beach


----------



## scareme

Your ghost has his own toliet?
The person below my post has named their ghost. Care to tell us what it is?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

well i'd like to think its moaning myrtle but who knows
i just call it the toliet ghost even though my family thinks im crazy.
The toliet downstairs is haunted keeps coming on like some flushed it when i went to take the lid off it stops everytime..
They say thees air in the pipes but whats the fun in that?

the person below my post thinks that touched by an angel is a television milestone


----------



## scareme

Sorry, never saw the show.

The person below my post watches The Girls Next Door.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yeah with my binoculars and everything. speaking of which she should be getting home soon

the person below me does back flips off the roof


----------



## scareme

In your dreams.

The person below my post needs something to drink.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

how did you know? i'll take a Cuba Libre

the person below my post enjoys halloween ( lame i know..sorry i was drawing a blank)


----------



## scareme

lol True

The person below my post needs sleep.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

also true but its going to be a late night meeting up with some of the guys from work at buffalo wild wings at midnight

the person below me wants a deep fried chicken


----------



## RoxyBlue

That would be okay, but deep fried, beer battered zucchini slices would be even better.


The person below my post has a bad habit of parking over the line in parking lots.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

wait theres lines? since when?

the person below my post where upon becoming increasingly irritated popcorn starts popping un their trousers


----------



## RoxyBlue

What???? Have you started celebrating your 21st already?


The person below my post does not pop popcorn in his trousers.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

:devil:no im an angel

no i do pop popcorn in my trouser i like the tingle...
ahha


the person below my post shouts kibbles and bits, kibbles and bits, i've got to get me some kibbles and bits, when ever the run anywhere


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, but my avatar might

The person below my post is a Beatles fan.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Used to be.

The person below my post can't wait to throw on a pair of slippers this evening.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ther's some truth to that - I've been in rehearsals all week and getting home late, so I will definitely look forward to getting home after the show tonight and relaxing without worrying about gettng up early in the morning.

The person below my post gave up swearing for Lent.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

wow i actually did!

the person below my post is spying on me


----------



## RoxyBlue

That is not me at the window or in the car across the street looking furtive. Really.

The person below my post had cookies today.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I didn't.

The person below my post has been looking out their window.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(beat you, FE)

And yes, I have looked out the window a few times today.

The person below my post is a fast poster.


----------



## scareme

I'm a slow keyboader, but persistant.

The person below my post has turned up the thermosat today.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope our thermostat is programable. I don't mess with the program once it's set.

The person below my post still need to do their taxes.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yes i do

the person below my post lied on their taxes


----------



## RoxyBlue

No - not a smart thing to do.

The person below my post needs a new shed.


----------



## dynoflyer

Yes, I definitely need a shed, the garage is full to the rafters with halloween stuff. 

The person below my post slept late this morning.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yes i did but thats what you get for staying up till 3 playing left fot dead

the person below my post was fired from a job once


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, never.

The person below my post is hoping for a tax refund this year.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i know im getting one and im excited

the person below my post is watchign tv right now


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I'm watching a computer monitor

The person below my post is hoping for a snow day tomorrow.


----------



## Bloodhound

Nope not at all!!

The person below my post is going to enter the 20 dollar prop contest of 2009.


----------



## Spooky1

Probably not. Only one per household is allowed so it might end up being Roxy who enters the contest this time. 

The person below my post has entered previous prop contests on the Haunt Forum.


----------



## scareme

No, never. Don't have a digital camera or know how to post a picture.

The person below my post won't be staying home tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I will - yay!


The person below my post has a mess to clean up.


----------



## scareme

Do you mean the whole house? lol The person below my post is thinking of supper.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not yet.


The person below my post wore something blue today.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

not yet but i'll put on a pair of jeans

the person below my post rode a unicycle today


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not likely!


The person below my post can ride a skateboard.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

.........i tried once and then it got stole out of my garage. bever tried again

the person below my post holds a world record


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I do..? COOL!

The person below my post likes to ride a bicycle.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yeah they are fun

the person below my post

is an accomplihed novelist


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, I have a creative imagination, but just no time to write it all down

The person below my post has a secret identity.


----------



## Spooky1

I thought "Spooky1" was my secret identity.

The person below my post has traveled outside the country recenty


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yes im actually a world class assasin. i was in rome earlier...but that enough about work

the person below my post in wanted in 6 countries


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, that was the evil RoxyBlue. Really.


The person below my post is feeling a teensy bit cranky today.


----------



## Spooky1

Not at the moment, but lets see how my assay this afternoon works out.

The person below my post is secretly an international spy.


----------



## Monk

all I have to say is plausible deniability

the person below my is a college graduate


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes - three times now (I had time on my hands)

The person below my post was a nerdy geek in high school


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does a math major and being on the chess team count??? LOL


The person below my post is a very organized person.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(I was on the chess team too!)

Have to be what with the kind of people I work with every day.

The person below my post is looking out the window and thinking now would be a really goood time to leave work.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL I leave when ever I wish.

The person below my post is hoping for a nice weather weekend!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, and I think we'll get one.

The person below my post is envious of FE's ability to leave work whenever he wants to.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I would be if I weren't he!

The person below my post is going to do some long overdue yard work this weekend.


----------



## Monk

Indeed.

The person below my post is colder than I am right now.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I am!

The person below my post is wanting to use the grill this weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not a bad idea - I'll ask Spooky1 about that.

The person below my post is a fairly new Post Whore.


----------



## Monk

I'm trying.

The person below my post is going to participate in the $20 prop contest.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Kinda...

The person below my post keeps looking at the clock.


----------



## Monk

Not really. 

The person below my post has many more posts than I do.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

True, though I live here....stop picking your nose!

The person below my post has much fun in the fun and games forums


----------



## Monk

quite true!


the person below my post has more important things to do.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I so do...inventory!

How did you know???

The person below my post used to smoke.


----------



## Monk

true, I smoked for about 18 years! Quit cold turkey.

The person below my post drinks.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Water? Milk? An occasional aperitif? Yes


The person below my post makes the best peanut butter & jelly sandwiches in the world.


----------



## Monk

This is a well documented fact indeed.

The person below my post isn't very fond of applesauce.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's okay, just not thrilling.


The person below my post has made applesauce from scratch.


----------



## Monk

No, I can't say that I have.

The person below my post is a very good cook.


----------



## dynoflyer

Thank you, I love to cook. (My kids say I'm a better cook than Mom, . . . .shhhh!) 

The person below my post won't forget to set the clocks back this weekend.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i wont im excited for it

the person below my post is a certified diver


----------



## Monstermaker

Why Yes...Yes I am.

The person below my post loves Lima beans.....


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

no i dont

the person below my post has been to prison


----------



## Dixie

Only if seeing it on TV counts.....

The person below my post just got some really good news...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not today, but it just a matter of time....


The person below my post absolutely needs coffee to start the day.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I don't drink coffee, but I do need my cup of Earl Grey Tea to start the day.

The person below my post was a Boy(or Girl) Scout.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, Camp Fire Girl ("sing WoHeLo, sing WoHeLo, Work, Health, Love")

The person below my post has no idea what the stuff in quotes is all about.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i do in fact. wo for work he for heath lo for love

campfire girl stuff or as its called today campfire usa. it went coed in 1977 or something like that. 
anyway I heard that WoHeLo was sometimes used as a greeting..I could be wrong though

i was an eagle scout so i kinda learned about this at once point lol

the person below my post loves camping


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

not my favorite, though looking forward to giving it a try when my little one gets older.

The person below my post has put their snow shovel away for the season.


----------



## Dixie

For this season, and every season after that. Never even seen a snow shovel.

The person below my post is currently wearing a blue t-shirt.


----------



## Don Givens

Black dress shirt.

The person below my post is thinking about something they once did that is so embarrassing they won't dare tell us what it is.


----------



## Dixie

And in my head is exactly where they will stay (yes, they, as in plural embarrassing moments, haha)

The person below my post should be working right now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm working at multitasking


The person below my post found a $20 bill he didn't know he had.


----------



## Dixie

Is now searching the house frantically!

The person below my post wishes they could be somewhere else right now.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I don't mind being at work (most of the time)

The person below my post has big plans for the weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, it called three performances to play in for "The Merry Widow", plus finish the state taxes, do some laundry, go to church, etc.


The person below my post does not have big plans for the weekend.


----------



## dynoflyer

Correct. Doing my taxes is a big pain, not a big plan. 


The person below my post is planning a summer vacation.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just a little one - trip to Ohio around Memorial Day weekend.


The person below my post is up past his bedtime.


----------



## scareme

Not yet

But the person below my post has an early day tomorrow.


----------



## Spooky1

At least 1 hour earlier due to Daylight savings time.

The person below my post is/was wearing shorts today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not me!


The person below my post is already thinking about what to get for an Easter basket.


----------



## Don Givens

One with vampire bunnies and zombie peeps of course

The person below my post had a nice weekend


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I did, and the weather was favorable, too.


The person below my post wishes he had a better memory.


----------



## Spooky1

Yes, er no, um what was I doing?

The person below my post wants to play hooky to enjoy the nice weather.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

haha i guess i did. not going to class tonight

the person below my post likes man vs. wild


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, I've only seen clips from it, so no opinion one way or another.


The person below my post thinks praying mantises are one of the coolest insects in the world.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

haha maybe not the coolest but there was a family of them involved in the buliding of our haunt last year

the person below my post has a band aid on


----------



## RoxyBlue

No! And don't jinx me:googly:


The person below my post thinks one good suit is really enough for every social and business situation.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope i like the italian fit for social and the american for business..
i dont own either but i'd like to haha

the person below my thinks paul mccartney is a cutie


----------



## Spooky1

Sorry, but have you seen Paul lately? He's showing the years. . I do love some of his music though.

The person below my post got to watch the Beatles when they were on the Ed Sullivan Show.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i wish...man to have a time machine..

i have the dvd with their performances in the ed sullivan show tough.

th person below my post got to see the beatles in concert before they broke up


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but I did see them on the Ed Sullivan Show


The person below my post likes to collect beetles


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

no but im nuts about anything john paul george and ringo ;-)

the person below my post wonders what the world would be like if john lennon was still with us


----------



## Draik41895

I do

the person below my post is scared of beetles


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, ah, not really.

The person below my post has seen their 1st robin of the year.


----------



## Draik41895

i have(i think it was a robin)

The person below my post is hungry right now


----------



## Dixie

Seriously hungry. I didn't like what I made for dinner tonight.

The person below my post hates American Idol.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

your right i dont care for it


the person below my post likes drake and josh


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually never saw the show when it was on TV.


The person below my post would like to have their house showcased on one of the HGTV home improvement shows.


----------



## Spooky1

Maybe we can create our own show "Halloween, Curb Appeal"!

The person below my post likes to putter in the garden & flower beds.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

not really actually

the person below my post is and international pogo stick champ


----------



## Draik41895

ye-wait,nevermind...

the person below my post is working on a prop right now


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, just thinking about one.


The person below my post spent the evening watching TV.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope i spent ot at barnes and nobles

the person below my post watched a movie today


----------



## Draik41895

not yet

the person below my post has the munchies


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not anymore - just had a snack.


The person below my post once had a parakeet as a pet.


----------



## spideranne

Yes I did in fact as a kid, named Mr. Blue. It was a miserably cranky bird.

The person below my post is posting while at their place of employment.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(shhh! Don't tell anyone!)

Actually, my boss doesn't care as long as the work gets done.

The person below my post just got a new haircut.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope but im due

the person below my post is awesome


----------



## RoxyBlue

A little bird told me I was, so it must be true


The person below my post aspires to be awesome


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

aspiration realized just ask around lol
"im kind of a big deal"

the person below my post eats spinach to get strong


----------



## RoxyBlue

What, do I look like Popeye to you?


The person below my post is looking forward to a quiet Friday evening at home this week.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

probably not haha

the person below my post has an eclectic taste in music


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you been looking at the CDs I keep in my car?!?!?


The person below my post is thinking about getting back into shape before summer.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

just better shape this year....did the weight loss thing last summer.


The person below my post still has a banana bike in their garage.


----------



## Monk

sorry I do not have a garage 

the person below my post has never ice skated.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've never ice skated successfully


The person below my post has really nice co-workers.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

The best around..that why i get in trouble for talking at work.


the person below my post had a pizza today


----------



## Draik41895

almost,for lunch

the person below my post is gonna see a movie today


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

hmmm. probably not..its expensive these days

the person below my post is going to do some acting tonight


----------



## Draik41895

already done it!!!!!

the person below my post is a good friend


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

you'll have to ask around, i couldnt tell ya

the person below my post likes to sing


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I do, but very poorly. I'm the idiot you see driving down the road with my mouth flappin'

The person below my post hasn't had lunch today.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope not yet its 11 20 here so hopefully soo i'll make it down stairs

the person below my post HAS had lunch today


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Nope, not yet...I may nibble on some beef stick though.

The person below my post has music playing in the background.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yes sir good ole alan jackson

the person below my post is at work


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL...every time I'm on the PC I'm at work.

The person below my post is laying low today.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yeah for a little but tonight its going to kick up again

the person below my post in procastinating something


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I'm actually being very efficient today.

The person below my post has a date tonight.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i wish... if san fran sico were closer or if she still lived in town then i would
i guess a date with my family for dinner then a date with saturday night mass then a dte with the casino


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person below my post wore shorts today.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I thought about it, but at 53...still a little chilly and I was working around insulation anyways.

The person below my post had the grill fired up this weekend.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

True, wearing shorts in the cold and grilling pork chops.

Person below me will drink some wine tonight.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I wish, doing my Birthday next Saturday, I'll have win then.

The person below my post has opened a can of beer tonight.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Well this afternoon, so true.

Person below me needs to cut his fingernails.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'll check, nope did that early this week.

The person below my post is enjoying a relaxing day today.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Kinda so I'll say true.

Person below me needs to change a diaper.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm off duty today.

The person below my post wants to change a diaper.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

False, I'm good but thanks for asking!

Person below me is currently reading a book.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, it's a compilation of classic horror/supernatural short stories.

The person below my post reads most every night before going to bed.


----------



## spideranne

Yes, unless I haven't gotten to the library to pick out new ones.

The person below my post goes to bed before midnight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, I try, but I'm not always successful


The person below my post got some rain today.


----------



## Monstermaker

Nope....finally got some decent weather for a change.

The person below my post is afraid of Spiders...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only if they're really big and jump out at you.


The person below my post has a significant other.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

That i do

the person below my post is in love


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have been for over 20 years


The person below my post is thinking of getting a puppy.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

No thank you.
I have an old cat.

The person below my post is thinking of playing hookie tomorrow.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

No way, I just got promoted to Senior Maintenance Tech today!!!! woohoo! Gotta be a good boy and walk the straight and narrow...at least for this week anyway!!

The person below my post has friends that wonder why they spend so much time and money on Halloween props.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Used to.


The person below my post already spent their Halloween budget this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not yet, but then, we don't actually set a formal budget anyway.


The person below my post likes those yellow Peeps that show up around Easter time.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

not a fan

the person below my post eats to much candy corn


----------



## RoxyBlue

I probably did when I was a kid, but haven't eaten any now in years.


The person below my post wants to plan his own funeral.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope, I'm going to be cremated.

The person below my post is talking more walks now that it's getting warmer.


----------



## ededdeddy

Sorry just as lazy as ever

The person below my post just got a speeding ticket


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, never, I am happy to say.


The person below my post had to take an alternate route to work this morning.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

no work today

the person below my post was late for work today


----------



## RoxyBlue

I was, due to having to take an alternate route 'cause a dump truck flipped over on Route 97.

The person below my post does not have to drive to work.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i do.
its only 3 miles away but i do


the person below my post has ridin a bike to work


----------



## ededdeddy

Before I got a car I did

The person below my post spends too much time on the computer


----------



## Draik41895

waaaaaaaaayyyy too much,lol,not enough though...

The person below my post has been to salvation army or goodwill this week


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

can't say that I have.

The person below my post needs to have their dinner.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yes i dot i havent eaten much today

the person below my post is watching tv


----------



## rottincorps

not yet got to go to softball practice.......then watch the bube tube.....
the person below my post is have some desert


----------



## dynoflyer

I was born in the desert (Phoenix), but I love dessert! Ice Cream tonight, I think. 

Person below my post knows the difference between sand and sweets.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

except when eating sweet sand

the person below my post can appreciate a good Gene Kelly dance number


----------



## RoxyBlue

Absolutely - I love Gene Kelly!


The person below my post dreams of singing in a musical.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

every night and during my day dreams
it would be amazing

the person below my post appreciates the merits of a well put together musical


----------



## RoxyBlue

Also true, BB.


The person below my post has seen a Broadway play.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Yes several.

The person below my post has been a part of a musical


----------



## RoxyBlue

Many, many times.


The person below my post is writing the world's greatest horror story.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

:-( i wish im always thinking of zombie situations though


the person below my post would like to be an extra in a zombie flick


----------



## RoxyBlue

That might be fun, especially if Mike Rowe were in it!!!!


The person below my post would be a good talk show host.


----------



## Draik41895

probably,id love it too

the person below my post is trying to be the winner in a different thread


----------



## RoxyBlue

What do you mean, "trying"?


The person below my post needs to learn to accept defeat gracefully


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

well i am the winner in that thread....for now till you or draik steal it from me

the person below my post likes to play with fire


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let me check my birth certificate and see if "pyromaniac" is my middle name.....


The person below my post is staying up later than he should be.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

not yet its only 850

but odds are i will be

the person below my post has work in the morning


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, and I'm defnitely up too late.


The person below my post got paid today.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

haha no bueno roxy

tomorrow! woo

the person below my post is sleepy


----------



## Draik41895

noooooooppppppppe!

the person below my post is ready to lose


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

hope your talking about yourself

the person beow my post likes dogs better than cats


----------



## ededdeddy

true 

The person below my post is up early this morning


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 5:30AM just like every M-F

The person below my post still has to do their taxes


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, we're DONE!!!! Woot!


The person below my post is thinking about what to have for dinner tonight.


----------



## ededdeddy

Nope, Menu made a begining of week when grocery shopping

The person below my post wants to take a nap


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I actually feel pretty perky in the afternoons most days.

The person below my post would love to be able to take a nap at work.


----------



## ededdeddy

Who says I don't

The person below my post put ketchup on everything


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, that's Spooky1 that does that


The person below my post has been on a sailboat.


----------



## ededdeddy

A couple of times. It was fun

The person below my post likes heights


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I have, many times. It's those awesome diving trips I used to be able to afford.

The person below my post has scuba'd a few times.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, although it might be fun to try.


The person below my post likes pretty flowers.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ahhhh, too slow on my part!

Too slow twice!!!

I do not. Had to hire out my roof a couple of years ago....

I do, I'll be planting more this year. 
The person below my post has scuba'd a few times.


----------



## ededdeddy

I,ve never Scuba'd
What's wrong with pretty flowers

The person below my post likes teddy bears


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I do now, since my little man loves his.

The person below my post likes to play in the water.


----------



## ededdeddy

Love the water

The person below my post loves someone more than theirself


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You're good!

The person below my post is most definitely a post whore.


----------



## ededdeddy

I try, I watch my daughter in the afternoon. So kids shows I can't watch and here I am

The person below my would like to learn to Riverdance


----------



## Spooky1

True but I'm still second in my household (oops to slow on the post ho thing)
Never really had a desire to Riverdance.

The person below my post has been kayaking


----------



## ededdeddy

Once many years ago

The person below my post was a Boy Scout


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

_Made to a_ _Weiblow...
The person below my post is really looking forward to summer.
_


----------



## Spooky1

Yup, lots of out door projects to do. (got to fix the shed)

The person below my post hates hot weather.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I like it better than the cold weather, never complains how hot it is.

the person below my post always gets a sunburn.


----------



## ededdeddy

I'm lucky very rarely

The person below my post has a lot of grass to mow


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Man I do!

The person below my post likes to mow the lawn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky 1 takes care of that - I just bring him water


The person below my post is really happy today


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

sure, it's friday.

The person below my post doesn't have to work this weekend.


----------



## Spooky1

True, but my yard is relatively small and can get it done in about 45 minutes. (dang got beat by 2 posts)

Nope just some yard work, (i will get out to test drive some new cars (I'll be doing my bit to help the economy and spend some money soon)

The person below my post is allergic to grass


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I am...how did you know?

The person below my post has allergies.


----------



## ededdeddy

Yes, but not sure to what. Refuse to give in to them, but always get sniffly in the spring

The person below my post will sleep in tomorrow


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, a little bit. It's the only morning of the week when I can.

The person below my post is burning up the keyboard posting.


----------



## ededdeddy

Doing what I can 

The person below my post is happy because of a pet's contest


----------



## Draik41895

nope,my pets are just being lazy

the person below my post is about to admit defeat


----------



## ededdeddy

Never

The person below my post will though


----------



## Draik41895

not a chance

The person below my post should be doing something else instead of being online right now


----------



## ededdeddy

Probably.

The person below should be in school right


----------



## Draik41895

nope,no school today

The person below my post is ready to fight


----------



## ededdeddy

NO really just having a good time

The person below my post is a sore LOSER


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not possible because I am always a WINNER!!!!!

Okay, maybe not always


The person below my post is loved by all.


----------



## ededdeddy

NO, but maybe most

The person below my post likes to eat popcorn


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On occasion.

The person below my post is up early this morning.


----------



## ededdeddy

Nope just got home from work

The person below my post has a cute kid


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does my dog count? I do have cute nieces and nephews.


The person below my post is thinking of test-driving a new car.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

thinking of but thats it lol

the person below my post had a fantastic day


----------



## ededdeddy

Don't know yet just woke up

The person below my post eats all their vegetables


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, yes I do, when I cook them myself


The person below my post likes Indian food.


----------



## Draik41895

dont think i ever tried it....

The person below my post is always a good friend


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

try my best...

The person below my post enjoys sushi


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

ive tried it 3 times and im not a fan

the person below my post needs a shower


----------



## ededdeddy

Wow, you can smell me the whole way out there?!? 
No not really, I don't do much a t work, I'll grab one later

The person below my post is making breakfast


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not at this hour


The person below my post has a collection of boxer shorts with cartoon characters printed on them.


----------



## ededdeddy

Actually I do..Have you been in my house when I'm not there

The person below my post forgot to floss today


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What's floss...? 

The person below my post is not much of a morning person.


----------



## ededdeddy

That is true

The person below my post is figuring out what to ruin today


----------



## RoxyBlue

I deny all accusations!


The person below my post has a devious mind.


----------



## Spooky1

I have no idea what your talking about. I'll see you tonight honey. :biggrinvil:

The person below my post never has an evil thought.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Of course not, By the way, can you take a close look at this chainsaw? It seems to be stuck.


The person below my post has already bought Easter candy.


----------



## ededdeddy

Nope, amazingly

The person below my post is still eating Halloween candy


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, we're now into Easter candy

The person below my post likes to bite the ears off chocolate bunnies.


----------



## ededdeddy

from time to time. If I'm lucky enough to be the first one to them


The person below my post can't wait to color eggs


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes I can


The person below my post has been known to sneak treats out of a kid's Easter basket.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm sure I will.

The person below my post will not dress up like a bunny this easter.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are correct, sir!


The person below my post wants a bunny for Easter.


----------



## ededdeddy

No thank you. Just found a mother who had two kittens outside my house Sunday.( and I mean HAD them on Sunday) I took them in that will be good enough.

the person below my post would rather get a baby chick than a bunny


----------



## RoxyBlue

True, because chicken tastes better than rabbit


The person below my post is kind to animals.


----------



## ededdeddy

True, they seem to like me. Without me trying

The person below my post likes to jog


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I can't even jog my memory 

The person below my post likes to fish.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I know the person above my post does - I haven't fished in years.


The person below my post is glad he is not a fish on a hook.


----------



## Don Givens

Very true.

The person below my post wonders how bad fish would smell if they weren't bathing constantly.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If they're like the ones you find on the beach now and then, pretty stinky.


The person below my post would like to find a whole animal skeleton to use in his haunt.


----------



## rottincorps

I found one at work it was a dog that got hit by a train two years a go

the person below my post wants to know why I found that skelly


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm waiting to hear the story......


The person below my post hates those jujube candies they used to sell at the movie theater.


----------



## ededdeddy

very true

The person below my post loves the popcorn


----------



## RoxyBlue

True - movie popcorn was always good when I was a kid.


The person below my post takes his own food into the movie theater.


----------



## ededdeddy

I have found packs of fruit snacks ( how did they get there) inside my coat pockets

The person below my post is almost finished with a prop


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I'm busy getting ready for my fantasy baseball league draft this weekend. April is for prop building. 

The person below my post has more than one prop under construction.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

not yet true but soon to be true!

Person below me had a lime today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I had a lime flavored Sweet Tart jelly bean - does that count?


The person below my post only has limes with margaritas.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Not a margarita fan

the person below my post enjoys a nice cup of tea


----------



## RoxyBlue

I do indeed - I think I'll have one now.


The person below my post just got back from vacation


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i wish haha just a long long week at work and school.
spring break starts monday though!

the person below my post needs/wants a vacation


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Uhm yeah all the time lol

Person below my post likes reggae.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

eh. not to much

the person below my post went out tonight


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think the answer is "no", because I didn't go out last night and don't expect to go out tonight

The person below my post is enjoying being home alone today.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

was out with the family today and now im at my buddy's shop waiting for him to get off so we can go eat

the person below my post had a fantastic meal today


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't having think Wheat Chex for breakfast qualifies as fantastic

The person below my post needs to go to the grocery store.


----------



## ededdeddy

Nope went yesterday. stocked up for the week

The person below my post wishes they were not where they are


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perhaps not wishing, but it would be nice to be home for the day


The person below my post is wearing brown shoes today


----------



## ededdeddy

Sure am, they are sneaker but still brown

The person below my post has laundry to do


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I do, but it can wait until tomorrow.

The person below my post is glad to see the Forum back in action.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

your right! i was wondering what was going on!

the person below my post is still procrastinating and hasn't bothered starting their props for this year yet!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

we finished one but we're kind of seeing what happens because we dont know if we will have a venue for this halloween

the person below my post is in a fantastic mood


----------



## ededdeddy

I am since I'm here

The Person below my post can't wait to hunt eggs


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

now that i tnink about it yes i am


the person below my post has work today


----------



## Monk

yes I do unfortunately

the person below my post is enjoying some alone time.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yeah but i could use a dose of chelsesa

the person below my post loves cheese


----------



## ededdeddy

I like it but it doesn't like me

The person below my post knows how to do the worm


----------



## Monk

true

the perosn below my post doesn't dance


----------



## RoxyBlue

I dance whenever I can, but it's kind of free style.


The person below my post didn't realize the Forum was down for more than four days.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

oh i knew and thought of doing drugs to fill the void


the person below my post has a busy week ahead of them


----------



## Moon Dog

I always have a busy week ahead of me! 

The person below my post is very happy the forum is back up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Absolutely correct on that one, Moon Dog, along with a couple thousand other people.


The person below my post actually did some productive work while the Forum was down.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope not really lol

the person blow my post had a wonderful dinner


----------



## Draik41895

atually i cant remember what i had for dinner,lol

the person below my post had a terrible week while the forum was down


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

it wasnt a terrible week but it could have been better if the forum was up

the person below my post downloaded the leaked wolverine movie


----------



## Draik41895

nah,i was thinking about it but i want to go see it with my dad

the person above my post is ready to start a new prop


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

oh yeah just waiting to move into the new place


the person below my post wants to win the lotto


----------



## Draik41895

duh!

the person below my post is getting sleepy


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

actually yes and i start work in 8 hours

the person below my post has school tomorrow


----------



## Draik41895

nope,spring break

the person below my post is still going to stay on later


----------



## RoxyBlue

You must be talking about someone else


The person below my post mowed the lawn for the first time this weekend.


----------



## Monk

No, mowed last week and it's ready for another go.

The person below my post is entering in the $20 prop challenge.


----------



## ededdeddy

I hope to but need to get off my lazy butt and get it finished


The person below my post gets excited about having mail


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I do, email, snail mail, whatever, as long as it's from a real person and not spam.


The person below my post is a Super Secret Spammer


----------



## Monk

If I was I couldn't tell you.

The person below my post knows how to type.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope
im using my mind to hit the keys

the person below my post is hung over


----------



## ededdeddy

sorry

The Person Below my post wants some adult bevrages


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, I did plan to have some wine with dinner tonight, so yes


The person below my post likes wine better than beer


----------



## Monk

Sorry that is not the case. I like wine but not as much as beer.


The person below my post doesn't like to drink martinis


----------



## ededdeddy

So True, I actually haven't had an adult beverage for 2 years or so

The person below my post would like to take a nap


----------



## Monk

You are correct.

The person below my post probably has more important thing to do right now.


----------



## ededdeddy

Yep, Should be work on my $20 prop

The person below my post had a good lunch


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes I did - butter chicken with spices (it's an Indian dish and SOOO good).


The person below my post would like to have a vampire as a friend.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i'd want to have a sexy vampire girlfirend any day (drools)


the person below my post would kill a love one if they turned zombie


----------



## Spooky1

Is that the loved one that turns into a Zombie and I must kill them or I'm a Zombie and I kill them? What the heck, Yes. If I'm the Zombie I sure Roxy would look quite tasty. :zombie:

The person below my post would only eat the brains of vegetarians if they turned into a zombie.


----------



## rottincorps

Why not they eat the same things we feed cows


the person below my post has not done there taxes


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Finished up last night, submitting today so yes.....

TPBM post is wondering where the heck is spring?


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's just being coy


The person below my post takes public transportation to work.


----------



## Just Whisper

False

The person below my post likes to eat ketchup on almost everything


----------



## Monk

No I'm more of a mustard man myself.

The person below my post owns a sledgehammer


----------



## Spooky1

No, but I do have a maul.

The person below my post owns lots of power tools


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, more like you do - I just have visiting rights to them


The person below my post has built furniture with his/her very own power tools.


----------



## spideranne

Yes. Made a daybed for the guestroom. 

The person below my post enjoys chewing gum.


----------



## Monk

I do.


The person below my post likes chocolate.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who doesn't?


The person below my post bites the ears off chocolate Easter bunnies.


----------



## Monk

I do as almost 75% of all chocolate bunny eating Americans do!

The person below my post doesn't like coconut candy


----------



## Johnny Thunder

True.

Person below my post thinks Peeps are gross.


----------



## spideranne

100% absolutely true! Eewww!

Person below my post will hide Easter eggs this year.


----------



## Monk

Probably

The person below my post has a Visa Checkcard


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, Master Card credit card only.


The person below my post has put Peeps in the microwave oven.


----------



## Draik41895

never tried that(good idea tho)

the person below my post is losing


----------



## Monk

nope, definitely winning!

The person below my post doesn't drive a truck.


----------



## Draik41895

i cant even drive!

the persona below my post _is_ losing


----------



## Monk

don't think so

The person below my post uses a laptop


----------



## Draik41895

nope,i wish

the person below my post just wont admit defeat!


----------



## Spooky1

I never accept defeat.

The person below my post will be having family over for Easter dinner.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

False, but I will be going to family's house for the weekend.

Person below my post always eats the ears off of the chocolate bunnies first.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If I had a chocolate bunny, I might. I don't usually get those for Easter, being more of a malted milk robin's eggs fan.


The person below my post doesn't actually like Easter eggs


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i dont like to eat them but i like it when theres candy in them


the Person below my post is very excited


----------



## Draik41895

yes,but for what reason i dont know

the person below my post is HOT


----------



## Monk

Yes I am!


The person below my post lives on the west coast


----------



## Johnny Thunder

False. 

Person below my post has read 2 books this month.


----------



## spideranne

1 1/2 so far but defiantly two in the last 30 days.

The person below by post listens to books in their vehicle.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope just music.

the person below my post is exhausted


----------



## Draik41895

nope,not really

the person below my post is a sore loser


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nah it happens

the person below my post should be sleeping


----------



## RoxyBlue

Seeing as how I'm at work, that might be seen as less than professional


The person below my post will be at church for Easter services this weekend.


----------



## Monk

yep

the person below my post will be dying eggs this weekend.


----------



## rottincorps

Done........boy my kids know me .......they put on my egg that I smell like rotten eggs


the person below my post is going to use dog cookies to disguise there Easter eggs


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, that would certainly make the hunt more entertaining, wouldn't it?


The person below my post has made an Easter basket for his pet.


----------



## Monk

no, but I'm sure my wife will

the person below my post is not married.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've been married very happily to Spooky1 for over 20 years


The person below my post is engaged to be married.


----------



## Spooky1

How'd you find out?  You'll still be my number one wife though. 

The person below my post will be digging in the garden this weekend.


----------



## Fangs

I wish! But tomatoes bring too many mosquitoes!

The person below my post will be joining the Secret Reaper 2009.


----------



## Monk

you bet

The person below my post has trouble keeping secrets


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not at all. I keep them so well that I often can't remember them.


The person below my post is waiting for the Easter bunny to show up.


----------



## Monk

No but the kids are getting pretty excited.

The person below my post has never hosted a foreign exchange student.


----------



## rottincorps

UM ......YES.. He was from Japan and his name is Cozo it rimes with BOZO


the person below my post should be at work right now


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am at work right now

The person below my post wants to get home for the weekend.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i want to get to my NEW home but its gunnna be a week befor its ready for move in

the person below my post is sometimes forgetful


----------



## Draik41895

sometimes,uh,lets go with that

the person below my post really shouldnt be awake right now


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

dont start work till 2 tomorrow so im good

the person belwo my post has plans for easter


----------



## Draik41895

well,kinda

the person below my post is helping to get to 1000 posts


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

lol yes haha

the person below my post is helping me get to 2000


----------



## Draik41895

sure thing 

the person below my post cant finish a rubiks cube


----------



## Monk

not true..I can and have on several occasions

the person below my post owns a VCR.


----------



## rottincorps

Yes......and a lot of VHS tapes that still need to be transferred

the person below my post uses a tomb stone for a parking marker at work


----------



## Monk

No, but that is a really good idea.

The person below my post has their own designated parking space at work.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

haha i wish. i do park closer then we're aloud to though


the person below my post has to commute to work


----------



## Monk

yes but not very far


the person below my post experienced some rain this week.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

a litte yesterday but im hard pressed to call that rain lol


the person below my post prefers the cold


----------



## Monk

that used to be the case, but now I live in Arizona and I am starting to really enjoy sweating to death.


the person below my post has never been to Canada.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i actually have was in a commercial there to lol

the personb below my post is an accomplished novelist


----------



## Monk

no not even close.


the person below my post has been on safari


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but I have a brother-in-law who is a guide for safaris to Africa.


The person below my post is not going to wait until tomorrw to start eating Easter candy.


----------



## Monk

no I'll wait...ok no I wont I will eat some tonight


the person below my post doesn't like white chocolate


----------



## RoxyBlue

Definitely not a fan of it - it seems too sweet


The person below my post thinks dark chocolate is the only way to go.


----------



## Just Whisper

Actually, I'm a milk chocolate fan, but dark is good too.

The person below my post likes to dress up in costumes


----------



## Draik41895

very much so,not drag tho...

the person below my post will be attending an egg hunt


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i believe there will be some eggs in my yard at some point tomorrow

the person below ym post is goin to church in the morning


----------



## RoxyBlue

I did indeed - that makes four services in four days


The person below my post is enjoying a quiet day with family


----------



## Just Whisper

indubitably! And now I am enjoying a quiet evening with my computer friends.

The person below my post can speak more than one language fairly fluently.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope

the person below my post had a nice day


----------



## ededdeddy

sure did now to sleep

The person below my post ate too much candy


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but that could change shortly when folks start bringng the leftovers into work


The person below my post got a set of bunny ears for Easter


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sadly, false.

Person below my post is off today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sadly, no


The person below my post already has plans for the weekend.


----------



## Monk

indeed I do...work

the person below my post works 5 days a week


----------



## Spooky1

That would be true.

The person below my post works nights


----------



## Monk

not so much anymore


the person below my post tends to stay up late.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, and not a good idea when I have to be up for work the next morning.


The person below my post is coming down off an Easter candy sugar high.


----------



## Monk

Actually behved myself and limited the candy intake... I wish I could say the same for the kids though.


The person below my post is impressed with my rapid acension to post ho-dom.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I am. You are like a meteor streaking across the purple Forum skies.

The person below my post is still working on that Post Ho thing.


----------



## Monk

It will take hard work and dedication to even attempt 7,000 posts for me.


The person below my post types quite fast.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Considering how often I've had to go back and edit when I was outposted, I'd say "no" to that one

The person below my post looks quite nice in high heels


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Uhm no.

Person below my post likes paprika.


----------



## Monk

not so much


the person below my post doesn't like dill


----------



## RoxyBlue

If it's dill pickles, those are okay once in a while.


The person below my post loves cinnamon


----------



## Monk

I don't know about love but I like it a lot.


the person below my post likes key lime pie


----------



## Spooky1

I like Dil-bert  (Dang out typed again)

No to the Key Lime pie. (i like rubbarb pie)

The person below my post has been to a Halloween/Haunt/Horror convention in the past month.


----------



## Monk

no, I'm stuck out here in the desert for now

the person below my post lives in a much cooler climate than me right now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe that's true


The person below my post had no idea you could make a pie out of something called "rhubarb"


----------



## Moon Dog

As a matter of fact, I did know.

The person below my post is working on a new prop


----------



## Monk

true and it's taking much longer than anticipated.

the person below my post is very good at paper mache


----------



## Johnny Thunder

False.

Person below my post likes rum.


----------



## Just Whisper

No, because apparently it's always gone. I love me some Seagrams or Makers Mark.

The person below my post colors their hair


----------



## Monk

nope, unless you count paint and paper mache splatters coloring.


the person below my post loves scotch.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Eh not so much but beggars can't be choosers.

Person below my post has been to Chile.


----------



## Monk

I have been to Santiago twice.

The perosn below my post has been to Thailand.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope

the person below my post loves coffee


----------



## Monk

yeah I do


the person below my post doesn't like to fly.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

False.

Person below my post loves corn on the cob.


----------



## Monk

absolutely

the person below my post likes ham more than turkey.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope.


The person below my post used to sleep with hair wrapped up in rollers


----------



## Just Whisper

I have never slept with my hair wrapped in anything, and have never used rollers (not in my hair anyway).

The person below my post likes to read mystery novels


----------



## Monk

No.


The person below my post drinks green tea.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I do!


The person below my post thinks Friday is taking too long to get here.


----------



## Monk

Right now everyday is a Monday for me (working 7 days a week).


The person below my post takes weekends for granted.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(I hope by choice, Monk, otherwise, that kinda sucks)

No, don't take them for granted because I usually am busier on the weekend than during the week.

The person below my post wears glasses.


----------



## Monk

No. 20/20 vision here, but I don't how much longer these eyeballs will hold out for.

The person below my post has a pet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I do (my dog Willow) and she's here at work with me. So is my boss' dog, and one of my co-workers'.


The person below my post would like to work in a pet-friendly office


----------



## Monk

I think they might get in the way.


The person below my post owns more than one car.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have mine and Spooky1 has his, and that seems to be enough for us.


The person below my post sometimes test-drives cars just for fun


----------



## Monk

I used to, but not so much anymore. I don't like dealing with the sharks at the dealership.


The person below my post has gone deep-sea fishing.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

once back in my boyscout days. caught a pretty nice sand bass

the oerson below my post has been fly fishing


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LMAO....fly fishing, sounds dirty to me.


The person below my post had a little sunshine today.


----------



## Monk

Lots of sunshine in the sunny southwest!

The person below my post knows how to clean a fish.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I do, although it's been a long time since I had to.


The person below my post eats fish regularly


----------



## Monk

All the time, although I have to drive down into Mexico a lot to get the really fresh stuff.

The person below my post has traveled to Europe before.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yes germany.

the person below my post has been lost in a foriegn country


----------



## Monk

several times in several places.


the person below my post speaks a second language.


----------



## Draik41895

i can speak a little huttese,the same language Jabba speaks

the person below my post is craving chocolate


----------



## Monk

no. I haven't got a sweet tooth really.


the person below my post likes Mounds more than Almond Joy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like them both, but the Almond Joy would probably be my first choice


The person below my post would like to acquire a new skill


----------



## Just Whisper

yes, I would like to learn to make pneumatic props and speak german.

The person below my post has a pool in their back yard


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

I do now Woo

the person below ym post wants to have a bbq


----------



## RoxyBlue

As long as Spooky1 does the cooking


The person below my post uses a charcoal instead of a gas grill


----------



## Monk

no I got a gas grill at home and use the charcoal when camping.

The person below my post likes sleeping in a tent.


----------



## Draik41895

eh,kinda

the person below my post likes both the movie and the play Fiddler on the Roof


----------



## Monk

not really

The person below my post has cooked hot dogs over a camp fire.


----------



## Draik41895

nope,id love to though

the person below my post wants to go to the local thrift store soon


----------



## RoxyBlue

Naw, we've got enough junk in the house as it is


The person below my post has one of those skeleton rib cage T-shirts to wear in October


----------



## Monk

Sure.


The person below my post hasn't gotten paid this week.


----------



## Draik41895

wait,i get paid!?!?!?!

the person below my is content at the time


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am indeed.


The person below my post has been on a hunting trip


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

yep...um, do people count?


The person below my post sounds funny when they laugh.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Only when I snort.

The person below my post is in a very good mood.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I am in a very good mood and thank all the haunters that wished my a happy bday.

The person below my post is gearing up for a big weekend.


----------



## Just Whisper

not too big, just a little busy.

the person below my post likes to lick the icing off their cupcake before they eat it.


----------



## Moon Dog

Mmmm... cupcakes! Nope, I eat them the old fashioned way

The person below my post just got some exciting news


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

eh, not really

the person below my post likes to text message


----------



## ededdeddy

Nope, Don't even have a cell phone

The person below my post enjoys leftovers


----------



## Don Givens

Well ..... you now what they say ....... at closing time every girl is a 10.

The person below my post is a post whore


----------



## Monk

It's the only ho my wife will let me be, so I try.


The person below my post rides a motorcycle.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, and never been on one, either.

The person below my post is plotting to take over the world.


----------



## Monk

shhhhh, but everyone doesn't need to know.

The person below my post is looking forward to me taking over the world.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I for one welcome our insect overlords, so what's one more?

Person below my post will grill meat today.


----------



## Wildcat

True the BBQ runs non stop in good weather.

The person below my post is waiting for the Secret Reaper names to be drawn.


----------



## Monk

have they been drawn yet?


The person below my post is happy with the current weather.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I am. It's been an absolutely beautiful day here.

The person below my post is craving something sweet.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

That I am person above my post and lucky for me I stopped today at CVS and bought some Easter chocolate on clearance.

The person below my post wishes they had a good book to read.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, I'm hoping that the book I bought today ("Pride and Prejudice and Zombies") turns out to be a good book


The person below my post is thinking of growing pumpkins this year


----------



## Wildcat

Good guess. After reading a thread here earlier I am now.

The person below my post thinking about what prop to build next.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

always
gotta finish the 20 dollar prop first

the person below my post is having a lazy sunday aafternoon


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not entirely - we drove up to Frederick to visit friends, bring them some plants from my yard (hostas, ferns, coreopsis, creeping jenny, daylilies), and see their house.


The person below my post plans to get to bed early tonight


----------



## Wildcat

That's the plan but it rarely happens.

The person below my post is thinking the weekend went by to quickly.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

True true.

Person below my post would like to be on a tropical island right now.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

ooooooh very very much
toes in the water ass in the sand with a cold beer in my hand

the person below my post has work early tomorrow


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope, usual time... 8:00 AM

The person below my post is glad the the weather is turning for the better


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I am, and looking forward to seeing the redbud, cherry, and plum in bloom.


The person below my post is looking at the rain outside and thinking this is Mother Nature's way of washing the car.


----------



## Monk

No rain here, so the car is nice and dirty.

The person below my post doesn't have a raincoat.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have three, one of which is a bright yellow, totally waterproof slicker like the ones we wore as kids.

The person below my post has walked in the rain without a raincoat or umbrella


----------



## Monk

sure lots of times. I really enjoy the rain, which is easy for me to say since I live in the desert.

The person below my post does not like sun showers.


----------



## ededdeddy

True, I like warm but not sunny

The person below my post wished they had mowed yesterday


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mowing is Spooky1's job


The person below my post orders on-line but still likes getting the catalogs in the mail.


----------



## ededdeddy

Sure do, love thumbing the catalogs,plus you can take them places your computer can't go

The person below my post exercises daily


----------



## Monk

Pretty much.

The person below my post didn't watch the UFC fight on Saturday.


----------



## ededdeddy

Your correct, was busy watch/playing hockey

The person below my post cries during sad movies


----------



## Monk

never


the person below my post is NOT a Devils fan.


----------



## ededdeddy

Correct, but give mad props to their goalie

The person below my post likes cuddly fluffy bunnies


----------



## Spooky1

No, but I like Roxy's vamp-bunnies

The person below my post not happy with baseball season so far.


----------



## ededdeddy

quite happy right now

The person below my post is a Nationals fan


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

no

the person below my post isnt a sports fan


----------



## ededdeddy

wrong love the sports

The person below my post is a fan of the lumberjack games


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

uh, no.

The person below my post has given up on a prop and started something new.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

almost lol

th person below my post cant wait for halloween


----------



## Monk

true

the person below my post isn't sure what the next holiday is.


----------



## Just Whisper

you mean there is more than one? Halloween and ??????

The person below my post is anal about brushing and flossing their teeth.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i like to have a white smile


the person below my post is tired


----------



## ededdeddy

sure am

the person below my post slept in this morning


----------



## Monk

yep


the person below my post skipped breakfast today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, never - in fact, I've been known to eat something before going out to eat breakfast on the weekend.


The person below my post likes bagels with cream cheese


----------



## Monk

I only put cream cheese on blueberry bagels other than that it's butter for me.


the person below my post hasn't had lunch yet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

True, but that's about to change.


The person below my post has been horseback riding.


----------



## Monk

yes, a few times, but I've realized that horses hate me.

The person below my post loves animals.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I do indeed


The person below my post has been to a zoo in the past year


----------



## Monk

yes, I took the kids to the Phoenix zoo a few months ago.

the person below my post lives in a city


----------



## ededdeddy

no sorry

The person below my post wishes it was tomorrow already


----------



## Monk

no, I still have the rest of the day to enjoy.


the person below my post has read a self-improvement book


----------



## ededdeddy

Yes, but only because I had to for work


The person below my post wishes they had on different shoes


----------



## Monk

yes flip flops instead of boots would be nice.

The person below my post is excited that it's Friday!


----------



## RoxyBlue

True - I get to stay home tonight and do absolutely NOTHING


The person below my post is going sailing this weekend.


----------



## Monk

no sailing going on here

the person below my post is planning on having seafood for dinner sometime this weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wasn't planned but an excellent idea - maybe fish & chips somewhere (although the best fish & chips are in England, and that's a bit far to go for dinner)


The person below my post has been to England also


----------



## Monk

Yes, had a much better time than anticipated too.


the person below my post enjoys vinegar on their "chips"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I do, but it's even better on the fish.


The person below my post is getting hungry reading about food.


----------



## Monk

I'm always hungry!


The person below my post is likes to drink tea in the afternoon


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's a very civilized time of day to drink tea


The person below my post is wearing jeans today for Casual Friday


----------



## Just Whisper

I'm wearing jeans, but only because I was working on a prop for prop challenge.

The person below my post wants to go on a vacation with their family this summer.


----------



## Monk

no, the usual, desert camouflage uniform


the person below my post normally wears a tie to work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, not a big fan of ties on me - just don't look right


The person below my post is always a lady


----------



## Monk

not even close (if I were, I would have a lot of explaining to do to my wife)


the person below my post thinks they are winning the last post wins thread.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe I'm correct, too


The person below my post just doesn't give up.


----------



## Monk

ever


the person below my post is glad it is the weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I am, but where did this month go?!?!?!


The person below my post just had dinner.


----------



## Monk

not yet, still at work, but am planning dinner and a movie this evening

the person below my post lives in the Eastern Time Zone


----------



## RoxyBlue

I do.

The person below my post likes going to the beach


----------



## Draik41895

yes,but not when the wind is 50 miles an hour

the person below my post is glad to have finished a prop recently


----------



## Just Whisper

Yes, I started and finished my $20 prop challenge today.


The person below my post wishes they were running the A/C instead of the heater.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Naw, it's been a nice 71 degrees here in SoCal

The person below my post is going to spend more money than they want on something cool, this weekend.


----------



## Just Whisper

Actually I was suppose to do that today, and just realized I forgot. Sale is over today. So now I am really going to spend more than I planned.

The person below my post wishes they could beat me at last Post Wins.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

LMAO...I did beat ya!!!

The person below my post can't win.


----------



## Just Whisper

I just did.

Person below my post is wearing pajamas and drinking coke


----------



## Monk

nope cammies and coffee here

the person below my post doesn't have work today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, not paying work (housework, yardwork, and dog-sitting)


The person below my post is going to grow pumpkins this year


----------



## MorbidMariah

Actually, I have been considering it. I have a nice open patch in the back yard....

The person below my post has impersonated the opposite sex....and not on Halloween!


----------



## Monk

sure

the person below my post doesn't like hockey


----------



## Just Whisper

I love hockey, Currently trying to get our hockey team back.


The person below my post has passed the lifeguard test


----------



## Monk

yes I have

The person below my knows how to surf


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never tried it, but I expect it wouldn't be a strong suit for me.


The person below my post lives near a beach


----------



## Spooky1

Don't call yourself that Roxy .... Oh you said beach! Nope I'm landlocked.

The person below my post has been scuba diving.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope

the person below my post has been in a parade


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not that I can remember.


The person below my post wears contact lenses


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope 20/20

the person below my post had steak today


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Not yet but the grill be awarming and veddy veddy soon 

Person below me had a beer today.


----------



## morgan8586

Nope.

Person below me had an annoying phone call today.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

False.

person below my post would like to drive to Texas this week.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That would be a mite far to go (I was born there, though)


The person below my post likes to dance in the moonlight


----------



## Wildcat

Been a while but ya. Especially on the beach.

The person below my post is learning to play an instrument.


----------



## Monk

false

the person below my post has gone swimming ths weekend.


----------



## morgan8586

false

the person below my post had to shovel snow off the sidewalk this morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, that would have been strange, seeing as how it was 90 frikkin' degrees this weekend


The person below my post washed the car this weekend.


----------



## Monk

no time for it this weekend.

The person below my post had trouble getting out of bed this morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, our guest dog for the weekend was quick to tap me with her paw and breathe doggy breath in my face as soon as she heard the alarm, so no lounging about this morning.


The person below my post bought some plants for the yard this weekend


----------



## Monk

No, once again haven't had the time to do too much outside of work.

the person below my post knows someone who is in Las Vegas right now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but I've known people who did go there.


The person below my post had a totally wretched weekend because of not being able to do anything but work


----------



## Monk

true but I did go out on the town late Saturday night/ Sunday morning which, in the end, made the weekend that much more wretched on Sunday

The person below my post enjoyed some well deserved time off this weekend.


----------



## Wildcat

Nope. Spent it flying to and working in Denmark. Back home friday.

The person below my post was at work when I posted this.


----------



## Spooky1

That would be true.

The person below my post already has plans for the weekend.


----------



## Monk

not yet, I am hoping I will finally get a day off though

the person below my post has 'liked' at least one thread so far on the forum.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like many threads, but doubt I will ever just punch a button to say so.


The person below my post hates having to go through a multi-tiered voice mail system to get a simple question answered.


----------



## Monk

I don't look at it as just pushing a button to say I like it, but rather in conjunction with whatever reply I post the author can see that I liked the post.

now for the multi-tiered voicemail crap, I can't stand that.

the person below my post has been to the movie theater sometime this month.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I haven't been to a movie theater in God knows how long. I blame cable TV for that


The person below my post needs to rotate his tires.


----------



## Monk

Not really, I gave my car to my daughter and I usually run to work. 

the person below my post wishes they could work from home


----------



## ededdeddy

sure do

The person below my post mowed the lawn today


----------



## Monk

no but I should

the person below my post is almost done work for today.


----------



## ededdeddy

sure it's my day off

The person below my post listens to alot of music


----------



## Monk

not really

the person below my post has an Ipod


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope.


The person below my post is wearing comfy shoes


----------



## ededdeddy

sure am

The perosn below my post likes to take naps


----------



## Monk

I love naps

the person below my post has more than one pillow


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes I do!


The person below my post is good at editing posts


----------



## Monk

(thanks)

the person below my posts is still wondering if the person below their post is wearing comfy shoes.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Wrong. I have never even once wondered if the person below my post is wearing comfy (and I can only assume ugly shoes).  

The person below my post is wondering how bad Swine Flu is going to be for the United States.*


----------



## Draik41895

oh so true

the person below my post is gonna stay up late


----------



## Monk

not too late

the person below my post hasn't had any coffee yet this morning.


----------



## Spooky1

That would be true, but then again I never drink coffee. (but I can't do without my Earl Grey tea in the morning.

The person below my post is hooked on caffeine.


----------



## Monk

I like to think I am not. I do enjoy coffee and tea but I don't drink soda.

the person below my post drinks diet sodas.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll drink a diet Pepsi now and then, but I'm not a big soda drinker


The person below my post looks fabulous in red


----------



## Monk

I look fabulous in any color (except maybe pink) 

the person below my post likes to wear bright colors.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

eh not really

the person below my post heard a great joke today...


----------



## Monk

unfortunately not

the person below my post forwards joke emails.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, yes, I do (if they're good)


The person below my post got a haircut this week


----------



## Draik41895

no,no,no,no,noooo

the person below my post is here daily


----------



## Monk

just about

the person below my post is also here daily.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I am


The person below my post thinks Draik should not mind gettng a haircut


----------



## Spooky1

Correct, I'm thinking a military style crew cut would look good on Draik 

The person below my post had long hair when they were younger (and wonders "what were they thinking" now)


----------



## LRB ScareCrow

True...and false...I had long hair, but now I'm going bald...and wish it was possible to think whatever it was I was thinking back then...

...if anything I wonder if thinking too much maybe fried my roots or something...



the person below my post has worn the same Halloween costume 2 or more years in a row...


----------



## Monk

yes the past 2 years actually, but not this one.


the person below my post knows what they will be wearing on Halloween this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I do, a Gothic vampire gown with full skirt, all red and black, and I plan to look fabulous


The person below my post hates wearing a dress


----------



## Monk

pretty much 

the person below my post has worn a dress at least once this month.


----------



## Spooky1

Not that Roxy knows about. 

The person below my post owns a kilt


----------



## Monk

not anymore

the person below my post uses tobacco


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ewww, no! It's nasty.


The person below my post has a private swimming pool


----------



## LRB ScareCrow

Used to when I lived in Central Florida--it's a necessity down there...


The person below my post has gone "roadkill" hunting to obtain items to sell at their garage sale...


----------



## Monk

not really

the person below my post is travelling this weekend


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, staying home while Spooky1 does some travelling.


The person below my post thinks some fried chicken wings would be really nice to have right now.


----------



## Just Whisper

yes, that sounds great. I have not eaten today and only just now got hungry. But now it's time for bed.

The person below my post wishes they could have all the props from the $20. prop challenge


----------



## scareme

True, true, person above my post.

The person below my post would love a vase of fresh flowers in the room they are in.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, I'm actually in the basement, so a vase of flowers, though cheerful, might be wasted here

The person below my post eats Cheerios for breakfast


----------



## Just Whisper

blech!!!!! Don't usually eat breakfast anyway. I like cheerios for snack.

Person below my post is hoping for a good nights sleep for a change


----------



## RoxyBlue

I usually get a fairly good night's sleep, but not last night

The person below my post is getting rain today.


----------



## Just Whisper

True. It did rain for about 30 min.

The person below my post likes orange Popsicles best


----------



## Monk

orange is probably second only to green.

the person below my post had a nice weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pretty much, although it rained a lot and Spooky 1 was away (and I like having him around 'cause he's a nice guy)


The person below my post hasn't turned the calendar over to May yet.


----------



## Monk

how did you know? as a matter of fact the last day I have marked on my calendar is April 3!

the person below my post is participating in the secret reaper this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but I am enjoying reading the thread "Have the names been drawn yet?" X 100

The person below my post is planning on doing something different for Halloween this year.


----------



## Monk

yes now that I have new grounds to haunt!

the person below my post hasn't moved in quite a while.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yeah i was up early

the person below my post has seen wolverine


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not the new movie, but I did see the character in one of the earlier X-Men movies


The person below my post thinks the swine flu thing has gotten a little too much press


----------



## Monk

absolutely

the person below my post has posted an ad on craigslist before


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but Spooky1 might give it a try.


The person below my post mixes potions in the kitchen late at night


----------



## Monk

do martinis count?

the person below my post doesn't like gin


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

not a fan 

the person below my post is hungry


----------



## Monk

not anymore, I just had a couple of burgers. mmmm burgers

the person below my post likes hamburgers


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I do, particularly straight from the grill


The person below my post will eat turkey burgers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nah never had them. I grill red meat.

Person below my post had a Corona and taco today.


----------



## Monk

not yet but give me about 15 minutes before I do

the person below my post speaks spanish


----------



## RoxyBlue

I used to speak it a little, and I've vowed to get back up to par...one of these days


The person below my post speaks more than two languages


----------



## Monk

not fluently, but I am trying.

the person below my post got more votes than I did in the $20 prop challenge


----------



## Johnny Thunder

False since I didn't enter since I'm completely useless.

Person below my post is watching American Idol tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hell, no!

The person below my post loves to sing.


----------



## Monk

oh no

the person below my post has nothing to complain about today.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

False... sooooo tired and the weekend is still so far away. 

The person below my post has more than 2 pets.


----------



## Monk

no just the two chocolate labs

The person below my post doesn't have any pets.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have one dog


The person below my post hates it when the phone rings when trying to post.


----------



## Monk

I hate when the phone rings period

the person below my post has caller I.D.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yes i do

the person below my post enjoys a good book


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very true


The person below my post likes lacy things


----------



## Monk

depends on who is wearing the lacy things 

the person below my post shops at Victoria's Secret


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Nope. 

The person below my post doesn't like popcorn


----------



## rottincorps

Sometimes.......it's got to have lots of rectum clogging butter


the person below my post likes carmel corn


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Why yes, I love pretty much anything that has carmel on it. MMMMMMM carmel.

The person below my post makes regular trips to the evil W-mart!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope - we're fans of Target.


The person below my post used to catch tadpoles as a kid.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Of course I did.....(still do if I get the chance)

The person below my post enjoys sushi.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Of course - and tadpoles make for good sushi


The person below my post thinks snakes are cool.


----------



## ededdeddy

Nope..One of the few things that give the heeby geebies..

The person below my post would like to have a koala bear as a pet


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not really - cute to look at but a mite nasty

The person below my post has Underbiters in their sock drawer.


----------



## ededdeddy

NO - At least I hope not

The person below my post has gone to the doctor's recently


----------



## Monk

not a medical doctor

the person below my post has been to the beach this month


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haven't been to a beach in ages.


The person below my post has plans for Memorial Day weekend


----------



## Monk

yep...work

the person below my post has had their morning coffee.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I did, and I saved the leftover part, chilled it in the fridge, and am now enjoying a tall glass of iced coffee with half & half and cinnamon. Ahhhhhh!


The person below my post has a hammock in the yard (or on the balcony, for you apartment dwellers).


----------



## Monk

Yes I do, a beautiful one I picked up in Columbia.

The person below my post has had a nice lunch.


----------



## ededdeddy

nah..still trying to wake up

The person below my post forgot to feed the fish


----------



## Monk

no, I do not have any fish to feed

the person below my post has a pet


----------



## ededdeddy

Yep have couple cats and fish...had a dog

The person below my post wants more pets


----------



## Monk

No! I have 2 chocolate labs that is quite enough.

The person below my post drives a truck.


----------



## ededdeddy

No Sorry

The person below my post wants a fast sports car


----------



## Monk

No, not my style.

The person below my post has never been in a desert.


----------



## ededdeddy

I have been.. on a vacation, But I prefer the northeast 


The person below my post likes to ski


----------



## Monk

Not in the snow.

The person below my post owns a scarf.


----------



## ededdeddy

I think i do but don't think it has ever been worn

The person below my post like team sports


----------



## Monk

Absolutely. Hockey, Football, Rugby.

The person below my post watches hockey.


----------



## ededdeddy

It is my religion

The person below my post play on various sporting teams


----------



## Monk

Less now that it is starting to get hot again, but yes.

The person below my post prefers Gatorade to water.


----------



## ededdeddy

sure do

The person below my post has broken bones for sports


----------



## Monk

Nose and fingers mostly.

The person below my post has gotten a haircut recently.


----------



## ededdeddy

no afraid not

The person below my post washed their vehicle within the last week


----------



## Monk

nope

the person below my post drinks coffee regularly.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pretty much a cup a day.


The person below my post is getting gray.


----------



## Monk

It comes with the job I think.

The person below my post doesn't color their hair.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very true - I earned every gray hair I have and intend to keep them


The person below my post likes salty crunchy things to snack on.


----------



## Monk

you know it

the person below my post likes chips more than pretzels.


----------



## RoxyBlue

They're about equal for me, preference-wise. I'm more of a Doritos fan.


The person below my post recently earned a belt in post whoring.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I wish....I need something to hold my pants up!

The person below my post will be a MHC this year.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I wish. 

The person below my post was a girl or boy scout.


----------



## Monk

not even close

the person below my post has been thrown out of a bar.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, and haven't been in many bars, either.

The person below my post keeps a stash of snacks at work.


----------



## Monk

I like my snacks.

The person below my post owns a bicycle.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I do, and I really need to get out and ride it.


The person below my post is more than five feet tall.


----------



## Monk

yes I am

The person below my post has recently worn high heels.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Nope. I like flats or barefoot. (doesn't mean I have way more heels in my closet that needed, tho :googly: )

Person below my post likes their job.


----------



## Monk

It has its perks I guess

the person below my post is an outdoorsy type of person.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't think anyone would consider me outdoorsy.



The person below my post likes to drive down new roads just to see what's there.


----------



## Monk

I like to explore now and then yes.

The person below my post is anxious for the summer to arrive.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not anxious - it gets a bit hot for my tastes, so it can take its time


The person below my post has trouble being on time for anything.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Nope, usually too early (except for work)

The person below my post has won money at card games.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I won something like a dollar fifty playing penny ante poker one day when I was in college. We all went out to one of those all-night pancake places afterwards and I spent it on pancakes with strawberries and whipped cream. The waiter was not particularly gracious to us poor college students, so we left the entire tip in pennies.


The person below my post doesn't like flying in planes.


----------



## Monk

I love flying actually.

The person below my post has never flown in a helicopter.


----------



## smileyface4u23

True - and I never will...

The person below my post has a pug as a pet.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

no, 3 cats

The person below my post collects baseball cards


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not me!


The person below my post has celebrated a special event by getting a tattoo.


----------



## Monk

No my ink is not related to any events.

The person below my post is afraid of needles.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If I never had to have another one stuck in me, I'd be good with that, but I'm not afraid of them.


The person below my post is hoping to enter the next HauntForum prop contest.


----------



## Monk

Yes, I hope there is one soon. The last one was a lot of fun.

The person below my post has plans for the weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I do - playing/singing at a concert on Saturday at church.


The person below my post has seen a ghost.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I wish.

The person below my post is going to the movies this weekend.


----------



## Monk

I was planning on it, but it seems the Marine Corps has just put a damper on my plans for this weekend.

The person below my post doesn't have to work this weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

True, other than maybe yard work.


The person below my post likes having an afternoon snack.


----------



## Monk

I like snacks at any time of day.

The person below my post had a sandwich for lunch today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, I had leftover butter curry chicken - TONS better than a sandwich


The person below my post does not live in the Eastern Time Zone.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

true, central time zone

The person below my post has curly hair


----------



## smileyface4u23

No - straight and annoying...

The person below my post remembers what their natural hair color is....


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Yup. dirty blonde. (it's been soooo many colors since I've last seen it tho.  )

The person below my post has never ridden on a train


----------



## smileyface4u23

True

The person below my post has never been to Germany


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

True.

The person below my post attends their high school reunions.


----------



## smileyface4u23

I did once...but never will again

The person below my post has a vegetable garden.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Not enough time the past couple of years, but I used to. 

The person below my post is going to bed early tonight.


----------



## smileyface4u23

Depends on what you consider early - before 2 is early for me.

The person below my post is going the grocery store tomorrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

So far, that's a "no"


The person below my post likes vintage clothing


----------



## Monk

only because I can't afford new clothes 

the person below my post shops on ebay


----------



## RoxyBlue

I used to quite a bit, but haven't for a long time now.


The person below my post loves to cook.


----------



## Ghoul Friday

That's me  

The person below my post looks good in hats.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't think so; however, Spooky1 looks fantastic in hats

The person below my post has already stored away all the winter clothing


----------



## Monk

a long time ago


the person below my post bought a new swim suit recently.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, the old one is just fine (don't go swimming much)

The person below my post likes men in hats.


----------



## Monk

sorry, I don't go that route.


The person below my post wears glasses.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only reading glasses now.

The person below my post lost some weight recently.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Don't know, haven't weighed myself in a few weeks. 

Person below my post is listening to music right now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, just the sound of the hard drive on the computer running.


The person below my post would like to have a creepy old Victorian style house to live in.


----------



## Monk

yes I would

the person below my post has a two-story home


----------



## smileyface4u23

No, but I sure wish I did.

The person below my post is an only child.


----------



## Monk

no, I have younger brothers

the person below my post wore hand me downs as a child.


----------



## Joiseygal

Yes I did and I looked really weird wearing bell bottoms when they weren't in style!

The person below my post didn't eat breakfast this morning.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

True, I skipped breakfast and lunch. Just now getting food. 

The person below my post likes Mexican food.


----------



## Joiseygal

Sometimes it doesn't agree with me, but I do enjoy it! 

The person below me broke something this week.


----------



## spideranne

Not yet, but the week is still early.

The person below my post hogs the remote.


----------



## Ghoul Friday

Yes, but it's in MY office so it's MY remote. Youngest child growing up - never had remote power. 

The person below my post can touch their tongue to the tip of their nose.


----------



## Monk

I can barely, I have to concentrate real hard and I am usually too lazy to do that.


the person below my post is glad it is not Monday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only because Monday happened to be a long day this week.


The person below my post has visited Washington DC.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Yeah, but Tuesday still sucks too.

The person below my post is taking a beach vacation this year.


----------



## Monk

several, if I'm lucky.

The person below my post puts mayo on their sandwiches.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I strongly dislike mayo. Ketchup or spicy brown mustard for me.

The person below my post plays the Horror & General movie picture games.


----------



## Monk

I try to, but my computer here doesn't let me see the pictures.

The person below my post has well over a thousand posts.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, and I have a lot of company there


The person below my post believes in planning your funeral ahead of time so it's done right.


----------



## Monk

I do think if you want it done right, do it yourself.

The person below my post has been told they are strange by coworkers.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

*snort*

Well, yes. But that's nothing compared to the LOOKS they give me. :googly:


The person below my post decorates their office space for major holidays.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, I don't, although one of these days I am going to find the perfect tacky Christmas tree for the office.


The person below my post has kids.


----------



## Monk

three, four if you count my Thai kid too.


The person below my post is an accomplished traveller.


----------



## Ghoul Friday

I suppose that's me. Most of North America, UK, Japan, Australia, India, Iceland, and a smattering of Europe. 

The person below my post has vivid dreams.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Yes indeedy. TOO vivid... especially when you dream of gunfire and wake up with the blast still echoing in your ear. 


The person below my post likes wearing hats.


----------



## Joiseygal

Yes I do when I'm working out in the yard or if I'm running out and don't get a chance to do anything with my hair.

The person below my post likes to go commando!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Nope. I likes my undies. 

The person below my post has a favorite parking spot at work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I do, right under a tree so it's lovely and shaded during the summer.

The person below my post looks great in a sweater.


----------



## Joiseygal

Depends on the sweater, but during the winter sweaters and sweat shirts are my favorite things to wear.

The person below my post likes apples better than bananas.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, but kinda marginally. I'm not really a big fan of either one.

The person below my post has a killer recipe for spaghetti sauce.


----------



## Spooky1

Yes I do (and meatballs) , well at least I think it's good, and I'm going to have some for lunch. 

The person below my post will be getting away for the Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Funny you mention that.....


The person below my post is having a cookout this weekend.


----------



## Monk

probably

the person below my post has a busy weekend planned


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Sort of not really. Nothing that can't be tossed aside if I feel like spending the entire weekend in my PJs.


The person below me is seeing relatives this weekend.


----------



## Monk

no, not this weekend.

the person below my post likes to hang out in their PJs


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't have real PJs, but I do like to hang out in comfy pants and a T-shirt.


The person below my post comes from a big family.


----------



## smileyface4u23

Not too big - unless you're counting the extended family - there's tons of them.

The person below my post is cooking dinner in the crock pot tonight.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

nope, I don't own a crock pot

TPBMP knows how to line-dance


----------



## RoxyBlue

I used to, but that was a LONG time ago, and I don't know that I was entirely good at it.


The person below my post likes crab better than lobster.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Yup. Crabmeat is waaaaay better in my opinion, but I've never had really fresh lobster. 


The person below me can wear jeans to work every day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If I want to, yes, but usually only one day a week.


The person below my post remembers Rowan & Martin's "Laugh-In"


----------



## Ghoul Friday

*pokes her head out the little trap door in the wall set* I do.

The person below my post sometimes wears mismatched socks.


----------



## Spooky1

Socks? I'm suppose to wear socks?

The person below my post has a hole in their sock.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm not wearing socks today


The person below my post wears holey socks as long as the hole doesn't show.


----------



## Monk

I consider everything I wear to be holy.


The person below my post is subject to random drug tests.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

(the hubby and I call holey socks - wearing your religious garb  )

No, no random testing. 

The person below my post is the oldest child in their family.


----------



## Monk

yes

The person below my post spends a lot of time online.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hardly any, really


The person below my post is leaving work early tomorrow.


----------



## Monk

true but I will be working Monday 

the person below my post will put up a flag this weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If we were home, probably yes, but we'll be on the road.


The person below my post is a musician


----------



## Monk

no, I'm not musically inclined at all.

The person below my post likes to drive.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm kinda neutral about driving


The person below my post wears theatrical contact lenses for Halloween.


----------



## Monk

no, but I might give it a go this year, we'll see.

the person below my post is planning on having a Halloween party this year.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Probably.

The person below my post knows how to drive a stick shift.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I do - three of the four cars I've owned have had standard transmission.

The person below my post can change the oil on a car.


----------



## Monk

I never have.

The person below my post knows how to change a tire.


----------



## Joiseygal

If I had to change a tire, I'm sure I would be able to. I've been fortunate to always have someone with me that did it for me. 

The person below my post will be having a party on Memorial Day!


----------



## Monk

No, I have to work.

The person below my post knows of a good place to get sushi.


----------



## Joiseygal

Sorry..not into eating raw, dead fish.


The person below my post didn't have sex until they were in there 20's.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Raw dead fish rock! (so cooked live fish are okay?  )

No, on the losing the virginity in the 20s - a bit earlier than that.

The person below me is going out to dinner tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, had choir rehearsal to get to and ended up just eating some crackers with hummus.


The person below my post has a house with a garage but parks the cars in the driveway or street.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

One in the garage, one in the driveway (the other area is for lawn stuff and Halloween, but it's not really badly cluttered).

The person below my post has purchased new furniture this month.


----------



## smileyface4u23

Not purchased, but I got my "new" couches out of the storage unit.

The person below my post is glad tomorrow is Friday.


----------



## Monk

I really don't care.

The person below my post is not neary as drunk as I am right now.


----------



## ededdeddy

I just got off work and it is 7:00 in the morning so I am nowhere near drunk

The person below my post has big plans for the weekend


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, driving to Ohio.


The person below my post has a scar on the knee from a childhood fall.


----------



## Monk

When I was a kid, I burned my right knee on a car tailpipe.

The person below my post has burned themselves before.


----------



## Joiseygal

Only with a glue gun like about hundred times.

The person below my post looks good in a bathing suit.


----------



## Monk

Not as good as I used to but still good. 

The person below my post plans on wearing a bathing suit this weekend.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Maybe. Our neighborhood pool opens this weekend, so we might go. 


The person below my post watches too much tv.


----------



## ededdeddy

Sure do

Person below my post slept in today


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Oh my yes, and also took a nap. 


The person below my post is doing yardwork this weekend.


----------



## ededdeddy

Nope. I gotta work..WORK. this weekend yeah lucky me

The person below my post went to church today


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope didn't go to church today.

The person below my post had eggs for breakfast.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

No. I had a turkey potpie. (I know, that's weird)

The person below me got up early today.


----------



## Joiseygal

I think I got up around 8am today.

The person below my post has a stuffed animal in there room.


----------



## rottincorps

Does dry humping count.......just kidding


the person below my post is a sleep


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Nooooooo. Wide awake.

The person below my post has a dedicated workshop/craft area.


----------



## ededdeddy

not yet but in the process. just have to clean out garage then move everything from shed to garage. then I can have shed. LOL. maybe next year

The person below my post will be BBQing today


----------



## Monk

If I can get out of work early enough.

The person below my post has seen a new movie this weekend.


----------



## rottincorps

new to me old to everyone else.......40 year old virgin


the person below my post has the day off


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Yes, but I'm going to be playing catch up all the rest of the week at work because of it. 

The person below me is wearing stripes today.


----------



## ededdeddy

ACtually my shirt does have some stripes


The person below my post wishes the holiday was one day longer


----------



## Monk

not really, because I had to work anyway.

The person below my post has never been to Philadelphia.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

True. The closest I've been is Boston and Salem, Mass. Would love to live up in that area, tho.


The person below my post got a haircut recently.


----------



## Joiseygal

I think it has been about 3 months since my last hair cut.

The person below my post was talking on there cell phone while driving.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Nope. Don't even have one. 


The person below my post recycles.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes we do!


The person below my post is taking the rest of the week off.


----------



## Joiseygal

Damn I wish I was!

The person below my post is allergic to something.


----------



## ededdeddy

sure am but don't know what to

The person below my post just got a new toy


----------



## Spooky1

Does a new Bucky count?

The person below my post got rained on today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes I did. The good thing is, my car looks really clean now.


The person below my post would like to have a vampire friend.


----------



## Joiseygal

I wouldn't mind as long as they don't suck my blood! 

The person below my post doesn't use deodorant.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never leave home without it


The person below my post is up late this evening.


----------



## Monk

Not yet.

The person below my post likes cartoons.


----------



## smileyface4u23

I do - but not all of them. Looney Tunes, Hanna-Barbera, etc. = good stuff. I'm also a big fan of the Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy. 

the person below my post graduated from college.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Three times, and all my degrees are nicely rolled up in a drawer somewhere


The person below my post would like to go back to college.


----------



## rottincorps

Na its to tempting to become that creepy old guy that stairs at all the young girls.


the person below my post is going to work on a new prop this week end


----------



## Spooky1

I really should get started on my next prop.

The person below my post will be going out to dinner tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that an offer?


The person below my post wore sandals to work today.


----------



## smileyface4u23

Didn't work, but did wear sandals

The person below my post cooked on the grill today


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not today - plenty of good leftovers in the fridge to use up.


The person below my post hands out glow bracelets to TOTs.


----------



## Draik41895

nope, not yet

the person below my post has an appointment this week


----------



## scareme

You're right.

The person below my post will get some sun tomorrow.


----------



## Joiseygal

I sure need some sun especially since I'm white as a ghost!

The person below my post is enjoying a beer right now?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, don't drink beer. Can I have a Crown Royal instead?

The person below my post has had a very wet Spring.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Parts of it. We got 11 inches of rain in one day (minor flooding in our house) and then no rain for over a month, so had to drag out the sprinklers already. 

The person below my post is taking a day off next week.


----------



## HauntedAcresManor

true, actually a couple of days :-( (r.i.p. circuit city).

The person below my post loves watching The Nightmare before Christmas!


----------



## Uncle Steed

One of my all time favorite films!

The person below my post loves classic rock.


----------



## rottincorps

Yes I Do!


The person below my post Has cats


----------



## Joiseygal

No I have two dogs. Although my dogs would love for a cat to come for dinner, but it might not leave! 

The person below my post has allergies.


----------



## ededdeddy

yes..sigh..unlucky me

The person below my post is looking forward to vacation soon


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just had one, but I could go for another one.


The person below my post is growing pumpkins this year for Halloween.


----------



## Joiseygal

Yes I am, but getting a late start. Almost done with setting up the area I am going to grow them.

The person below my post has slept walk before.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Not to my knowledge.


The person below my post has family photos hanging on their wall.


----------



## rottincorps

Ya and dust on them

the person below my post had a pet rock years ago


----------



## ededdeddy

no

The person below my post likes to cook dinner


----------



## Joiseygal

Only if the dinner says microwavable!

The person below my post sleeps with the light on.


----------



## ededdeddy

Is the Tv a light

The person below my post is a horror movie fan


----------



## RoxyBlue

If they have some humor in them, yes. I'm definitely not a fan of the slasher/torture horror flicks.

The person below my post is enjoying a sunny day.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope, it's raining here, and I'm at work...

The person below my post is already buying fireworks for the 4th of July


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not allowed around here, not that you could tell by what my neighbor's kids do.


The person below my post has a good recipe for soup.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope

the person below my post saw a bad movie recently


----------



## Spooky1

Not recently, Roxy and have started watching season 1 of True Blood.

The person below my post has read the Charlaine Harris Sookie books.


----------



## ededdeddy

nope

Person below my post is happy for no reason


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's very often true.


The person below my post lives in a big city.


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope one of the smallest towns in New Jersey.

The person below my post has a hole in the sock they are wearing right now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ha! I'm not wearing socks!


The person below my post could use a good hug right now.


----------



## Goblin

I never turn down a hug.

PBM likes chocolate chip cookies


----------



## smileyface4u23

I do love some chocolate chip cookies...

The person below my post washed their car today.


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Been raining all day

PBM likes watermelon


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*I do enjoy watermelon and have actually bought and eaten a couple in the last two weeks. I currently have half a seedless watermelon left in my refrigerator but I'm feeling watermeloned out.

The person below my post has taken off tomorrow, from work, in order to enjoy a mini 3 day vacation.*


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, it's work for me tomorrow.

The person below my post likes the feel of mud between their toes.


----------



## Joiseygal

Umm don't mind getting dirty just don't like getting sticky! A little mud never hurt anyone.

The person below my post has a part of their body pierced.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ewwww, NO! Not even my ears.


The person below my post likes pin-up art.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Yup. I have a girl crush on Bettie Page, and think the cheesecake shots from the 40s-50s are awesome artwork/photography. 


The person below my post has taken a photography or art class for fun.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes I have, long time ago, though.


The person below my post has posed as a model for an artist.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*No, never, but until he passed away back in January it was a (never going to happen) fantasy of mine to someday model for Andrew Wyeth.

The person below my post will be working on Halloween props all day tomorrow.*


----------



## ededdeddy

no I wish

The person below my post is wishing for someone else to make the next meal


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, not a bad idea. I think I'll suggest that to Spooky1


The person below my post likes to cook things on the grill.


----------



## ededdeddy

Sure do

The person below my post forgot to get the mail over the weekend


----------



## RoxyBlue

We never forget to get the mail, but sometimes the postman forgets to deliver it to the correct address.

The person below my post is already looking forward to Friday.


----------



## Spooky1

Sure am, .... is it Friday yet (this weekend went too fast)

The person below my post has a busy week planned.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Boy, ain't that the truth! The Never-Ending Schedule.........

The person below my post loves sushi.


----------



## Wildcat

Oh yes I do.

The person below my post is awaiting a parcel.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you accidentally send me a Secret Reaper gift?


The person below my post was a Secret Reaper this year.


----------



## smileyface4u23

Yes I was

The person below my post meant to sign up for secret reaper, but forgot.


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope I signed up and got my gift out on June 6th!

The person below my post is growing pumpkins this year?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes we are, and hopefully the ground hogs will leave us at least one.


The person below my post needs a new pumpkin carving kit for Halloween.


----------



## Wildcat

Nope. Carving toolbox is full.

The person below my post is at work.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Lucky guess. :devil:

The person below my post has more than two groundbreakers.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, we have _none_ (hangs head in shame), but I think it may be a project for this year.

The person below my post has a pet werewolf.


----------



## Spooky1

No, but I've become a werewolf on a few Halloweens.

The person below my post has skeletons in their closet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, they're in the basement (but you already knew that)


The person below my post likes picking fresh fruit.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Nothing like pulling an apple off a tree and biting into it. Even the worms taste better.

The person below my post has a hole in their sock.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I did, but I already threw it away (and it wasn't that old, either)


The person below my post dreams of owning a big old perfect-for-haunting Victorian house with its own private cemetery and wooded area.


----------



## Spooky1

That does sound perfect. It wouldn't even need to be too big.

The person below my post likes to drive around the town to see old houses that would be perfect for haunting.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Amen. I keep bugging my wife to make that a prerequisite for our next home.

The person below my post bites their nails.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No need - I keep them fairly short because of the violin playing.


The person below my post has one of those multicolored clown wigs.


----------



## scareme

But I didn't buy it, I got it as a gift. I keep it in case I ever do a scarey clown theme.

The person below my post would love to go to a make & take, but there isn't one nearby.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think it would be fun, but not enough members here in Maryland yet.


The person below my post has bought something from Frighteners Entertainment.


----------



## smileyface4u23

Yep, sure have. Costume last year. 

The person below my post is growing their own pumpkins this year.


----------



## scareme

I've got the seeds, now to get them in the ground.

The person below my post likes to eat cereal at night.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Sometimes.


The person below my post helped someone move furniture recently.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Just last night. We're remodeling, and the wife can't decide on the couch arrangement yet.

The person below my post just finished a bowl of ice cream.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but I did have a fudgsicle.

The person below my post went to church this morning.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Nope. Don't attend church.

The person below me has been to the vet recently


----------



## scareme

And it cost me 450.00. 

The person below my post went shopping this week end.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, I was in an orchestra pit most of the weekend.


The person below my post is thinking of changing hairstyles.


----------



## Monk

not really an option for me right now.


the person below my post had a very busy weekend.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

This weekend is shaping up to be so - true.

Person below my post is going out tonight.


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope not tonight have to get to much work around the house done.

The person below my post is scared of spiders.


----------



## RoxyBlue

They are not my favorite animal.


The person below my post is working on a new prop.


----------



## scareme

Several going at once.

The person below my post will stay home tonight and watch a movie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, have another show to play tonight.


The person below my post is not having rain today (unlike us).


----------



## Monk

no rain here, although it did rain a little bit outside of Tuscon the other day when I was out that way.

The person below my post is not a history buff.


----------



## Spooky1

Not true, I'm very interested in history

The person below my post is a Bruce Campbell fan (today's his birthday)!


----------



## Monk

No, not really.


The person below my post owns a gun.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have a couple or three.


The person below my post can actually hit a target on a firing range


----------



## Spooky1

If the target isn't too far away (my eyesight sucks)

The person below my post has bought tools they have never used.


----------



## smileyface4u23

Yes, I sure have. Most of them were gifts though, so I never meant to use them.

The person below my post owns a boat.


----------



## scareme

I wish I did.

The person below my post has to fix supper tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, Spooky1 is making curried butter chicken as we speak (yum!)


The person below my post wishes s/he could have some of that curried butter chicken


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Sure I'll take some, trade ya' for some of my Pollo Asada!

The person under my post had a crappy Monday.


----------



## scareme

I've had worse.

The person below my post likes burnt popcorn.


----------



## Spooky1

Ick, and the smell of burnt popcorn travels everywhere at the office.

The person below my post smuggles homemade popcorn into the movie theater.


----------



## scareme

Not popcorn, but I do bring bottled water in. Who wants to pay 3.00 for water?

The person below my post dreams in black and white.


----------



## RoxyBlue

This may seem odd, but I'm actually not sure. I do occasionally remember a vivid color, though.


The person below my post has nearly completed plans to take over the world.


----------



## Monk

My overall plan is complete, but the devil is in the details.

The person below my post knows how to play craps.


----------



## scareme

No, but I'm willing to learn.

The person below my post hasn't looked under their bed in awhile. Wonder what's under there?


----------



## Monk

indeed, now I wonder

The person below my post hasn't taken a trip in a while.


----------



## scareme

Nor, probably will for awhile.

The person below my post ate a quick lunch today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I ate at my desk, but I took my time about it


The person below my post needs a new pair of shoes


----------



## Johnny Thunder

False.

Person below my post will go out to dinner this week.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe yes, maybe no


The person below my post has been known to hoard candy.


----------



## scareme

Who told you that. One time I told my hubby to hide the Halloween candy so I wouldn't be snacking on it. After looking, and not being able to find it, I called him at work and said "I found the candy." He said "I never thought you'd look under the steps." I answered "That's the next place I'll look."  That only works once.

The person below my post has a sweet tooth too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, that's a great story, scareme

I like candy in moderation - not really a sweet tooth kind of girl.

The person below my post is craving something spicy.


----------



## Spooky1

Sure, what are you suggesting, Roxy? 

The person below my post is going to take an extra day or two off for the 4th of July weekend.


----------



## ededdeddy

sorry, actually will be working extra to cover vacations

The person below my post wishes the day had 26 hours


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only the weekend days. The rest are fine as 24.


The person below my post likes carnivorous plants.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Who doesn't?

Person below my post will grill red meat this weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this weekend, although I may cook up a beef barley stew.


The person below my post has never eaten grits.


----------



## smileyface4u23

True. 

The person below my post loves pickled okra.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes I do! I can't find it very often at the local grocery stores, though.


The person below my post is a good speller


----------



## Bone To Pick

Whie yes I am. :googly:

The person below my post got sunburned this weekend.


----------



## ededdeddy

Nope doesn't happen too often

The person below my post is in a feud with someone


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does putting some emotional distance between yourself and a co-worker for being a butthead one too many times count as a feud?


The person below my post likes fish better than red meat


----------



## scareme

Sorry, don't like fish.

The person below my post likes chicken better than pork.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like them about the same, but I think I eat more chicken than pork.

The person below my post puts salt on _everything_.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Nope. I like it okay, but generally don't salt stuff unless it really needs it.


The person below my post has a secret phobia


----------



## Johnny Thunder

False I'm pretty honest about my craziness.

Person below my post loves fireworks.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like watching them downtown on the 4th.


The person below my post just finished dinner


----------



## Johnny Thunder

True and now we're cleaning up and getting ready to read, listen to music and play with the little one.

Person below my post is going on vacation soon.


----------



## scareme

If you count Nov. as soon.

The person below my post has a messy closet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wish the closet was the only thing that was messy


The person below my post has a dog


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

2 of them.

The person below my post is sweatin' from the summer heat.


----------



## scareme

I was today.

The person below my post is having a snack right now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, a little late for that.


The person below my post reads the dictionary for fun


----------



## scareme

Not hardly

The person below my post has their PJs on.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, still in T-shirt and capris.


The person below my post has worn those pajamas with feet.


----------



## scareme

Not for some years now, but you're right, I did wear them once.

The person below my post saw fireworks tonight.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Not a single one.


The person below my post is doin' a lot of grill'n tomorrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't think so, but our next door neighbors will be this afternoon.


The person below my post will be going somewhere tonight to watch fireworks.


----------



## scareme

They were rained out.

The person below my post has got a mess in the yard to clean up tomorrow.


----------



## ededdeddy

Nope..no one here but me..I'm working this weekend and everyone else went camping

The person below my post wishes they could fly


----------



## RoxyBlue

You mean without a plane, right?


The person below my post had a quiet morning.


----------



## Spooky1

True, except for two dogs getting us up early demanding a walk.

The person below my post has been checking out Micheals for Halloween stuff.


----------



## scareme

I tried to talk hubby into going today but he said there's nothing I need there. So I'll go tomorrow while he's at work.

The person below my post was shopping today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not today, but yesterday.


The person below my post would have been happy to have one more day off for the weekend.


----------



## smileyface4u23

Oh so true...2 more days would have been great, but I'd settle for just one more!

The person below my post has been out looking to see what stores have started putting out their Halloween merchandise...


----------



## Spooky1

True, I've been checking out Michaels. Even picked up a couple little Spooky Town items.

The person below my post has had success checking out thrift shops for future prop items.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not yet, but I expect that's on our list of things to do


The person below my post enjoys having a cup of tea in the afternoon.


----------



## scareme

Never took a liking to tea, even ice tea.

The person below my post saw at least one picture of a funeral today.


----------



## Spooky1

How could anyone avoid it. You just had to turn on a tv or open the internet.

The person below my post has watched the Thriller video recently.


----------



## scareme

Yes, and enjoyed it.

The person below my post will read before going to bed tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Almost always - I'm currently reading Mark Twain's "Letters from the Earth"


The person below my post likes a cup of warm milk before bed


----------



## Monk

I'd rather have a pint of Guinness

The person below my post is lactose intolerant


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not at all - I love dairy!


The person below my post loves to babysit


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Uhm false.

Person below my post is Irish.


----------



## Kaoru

nope..spanish actualy.

The person below my post has seen the new Harry Potter movie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not yet.


The person below my post is going to try making an animated prop this year.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

already a done deal !


The person below my post is waiting for prop materials in the mail.


----------



## Devils Chariot

isn't that always so true?

The person below my post has more than two unfinished projects.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Uh, yeah! Let's see...1, 2, 3, 4,....I'd better stop counting before I realize how behind I am 

The person below my post wishes Radio Shack had decent prices...I mean, $6 for a CAT-5 coupler? come on!


----------



## scareme

If you say so.

The person below me will work on props this weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

True dat!


The person below my post is home alone tonight.


----------



## scareme

No, hubby is here.

The person below my post will shop this weekend.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Heck yea', I'm going to Ross, now that I know they have Halloween goodies!!!

The person below my post will not upgrade any lighting in their haunt this year.


----------



## scareme

Too late, I've already bought new lights.

The person below my post got a sunburn this weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I'm very careful about sun exposure, which is why I will never look my age Of course, it does mean I kind of glow in the dark since I'm so pale.


The person below my post is hoping to take a vacation soon.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*I just got back from vacation not to long ago but um yeah I'm hoping to go on vacation soon lol (not that it will happen).

The person below my post is thinking about indulging in a large bowl of ice cream.*


----------



## Joiseygal

Actually I really have to be in the mood for ice cream. At the moment I really don't desire it.

The person below my post got caught picking there nose in puplic once in there life.


----------



## Devils Chariot

probably.

the person below my post has to be friends with someone they hate. (man that's dark)


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's not true, DC, I like you!


The person below my post thinks praying mantises are the coolest insects ever.


----------



## Devils Chariot

omg how'd you know!?

The person below my post hates beer


----------



## RoxyBlue

You read another thread, didn't you?


The person below my post is striving for post whoredom.


----------



## Devils Chariot

most likely. my inbox is bulging like a midget with triplets.


----------



## GothicCandle

person ABOVE my post forgot about person BELOW his post....


Person below my post went garage saleing this last weekend.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

False.

Person below my post is grilling dinner tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, just snacking on leftovers


The person below my post is ready to reveal a new prop


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I am!! My casket pop up will be complete on Saturday!

The person below my post is having issues wiring something correctly.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

nah!....well, sort of....just a little....dammit! why won't this thing work!?

The person below my post is passively searching for prop supplies


----------



## RoxyBlue

Seems our prop supply searches are always active.


The person below my post is secretly hiding one of the Old Ones in his basement


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sadly no.

Person below my post has been to Canada.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, which is a shame since I used to live in northern Ohio and Canada was just a ferry boat ride away.


The person below my post is ready for a second cup of coffee or tea.


----------



## ededdeddy

Sorry getting ready for bed

The person below my post forgot to feed the fish


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't have any, but I do try to feed the ones at work since my boss tends to forget.


The person below my post wishes s/he had a copy of Ghoul Friday's new "Brains vs Coffee" book.


----------



## rottincorps

No not realy .....OK I dont even know what it is 


the person below my post is probably a sleep when I posted this


----------



## RoxyBlue

I expect you are correct about that.


The person below my post needs to clip some fingernails


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope my finger nails are good. 

The person below my post is having car trouble.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Not yet - jeez I hope you didn't jinx me! 

The person below my post is thinking about donuts!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, I am now


The person below my post has rented a movie for the weekend


----------



## Kaoru

nope

The person below me loves 3 headed dogs?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How'd you guess?


The person below my post loves regular dogs


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

ha, I do, but I'm not hatin' on yours either!\

The person below my post is going to make a major Halloween purchase in August.


----------



## rottincorps

UM......UM....dont tell my wife



The person below my post is going to build there first pneumatic prop


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, still working our way into the animatronics without pneumatics.


The person below my post had a late breakfast this morning.


----------



## Joiseygal

Actually no breakfast, but an early lunch.

The person below my post might enjoy a day at the pool.


----------



## rottincorps

NA till at work


The person below my post wants a corpse for a freshly made coffin


----------



## rottincorps

Why yes I do ....it uncanny how you would know this


The person below my post is working on a new tombstone


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I'm working on a goblin head and hands - Spooky1 is making a new tombstone.


The person below my post sometimes posts after his own post, just to keep things moving


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I actually have post etiquette...I wait for another instead of "double posting". lol


The person below my post has met another member of the forum before.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not yet, but we hope to soon.


The person below my post is going out to lunch today.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I brought my lunch to work (Butter Chicken, yummy)

The person below my post has been to a Home Goods looking for a Scaretaker.


----------



## rottincorps

Nope......but I have been to good will to get a mussage machine for a new prop



The person below my post want to use MP3 players for sound on there props


----------



## RoxyBlue

We did that for our stirring witch prop last year

The person below my post likes going out for Sunday brunch


----------



## rottincorps

YA....to bad I'm at work



The person below my post has a tombstone with there neighbors name on it


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, I wonder if they would mind if we did that?


The person below my post has a dog


----------



## ededdeddy

Not at present time

The person below my post wishes there was more time in the day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only if it means more time to do fun stuff


The person below my post is not on the Forum every day


----------



## rottincorps

No, but lately I have been ....SHHHHH don't tell my wife.



The person below my post has a cat


----------



## Spooky1

Not anymore, just a dog at the moment.

The person below my post is planning a new animated prop this year.


----------



## rottincorps

YES YES YES and I should be working on it now.....


The person below my post thinks they can win at the last post game


----------



## RoxyBlue

I just did


The person below my post is in a different time zone than I am


----------



## rottincorps

Yes I am but it still late .....just not as late..


The person below my post should go night night......sweet dreams..


----------



## Joiseygal

Your not kidding it's time for bed.

The person below my post lives near the Pacific Ocean?


----------



## RoxyBlue

A long time ago, that was true. Now I'm closer to the Chesapeake Bay.


The person below my post likes to read in bed.


----------



## ededdeddy

sometimes

The person below my post hogs the covers in bed


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't think so, but Spooky1 might tell a different story


The person below my post has a favorite prop


----------



## rottincorps

Well I'm vary proud of the casket that has a remarkable resemblance of the pain in the butt across the street..

The person below my post has a flying crank ghost


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not yet.

The person below my post goes to the Chat Room


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

yep, I do!

The person below my post is using a prop technique for the 1st time this year.


----------



## rottincorps

Yes I am.........and it's not working..........DAM-IT!.......OK I'm better now



The person below my post keeps a Bucky under the bed for company


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, they're all sitting around a card table in the basement


The person below my post was considered a "geek" in high school.


----------



## scareme

No, I was one of the "stoners", but I grew out of that.  Now where did I put the Ding Dongs?


The person below my post has a neighbor that is a little weird.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not really, but my stand partner in orchestra is


The person below my post has neighbors who want to be part of his/her yard haunt.


----------



## scareme

Another night like last night and they will be part of my haunt.


The person below my post pans to go away this weekend.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.

Person below my post loves cilantro.


----------



## Spooky1

Who's cilantro? 

The person below my post sticks forks in outlets.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I do! Body piercings and electricity...these are a few of my favorite things.

The person below my post has a project in mind for Labor Day weekend.


----------



## scareme

True, Jazz Concert and showing visiting family around.

The person below my post skipped breakfast this morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never


The person below my post wears mismatched socks


----------



## scareme

Not if I can help it.

The person below my post is expecting rain.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just had quite a bit, and I think they're calling for thunderstorms today or tomorrow.


The person below my post is a Frankenstein fan.


----------



## scareme

A big one, can watch "Son of Frankenstein" over and over again.

The person below my post will be watching Frankenstein movies this week end.


----------



## RoxyBlue

According to Johnny Thunder, that's a must-do)

The person below my post has a secret crush on Dracula


----------



## scareme

Well, I don't think it's a secret, he's my dream man.

The person below my post has a headache.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

NOT Tonight - that's tomorrow when I get to work!

The person below my post has advil in their pocket.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have nothing in my pockets at all

The person below my post considers a cell phone an essential accessory no matter where you go


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I've got a Blackberry.

The person below my post has a cup of coffee sitting on there desk.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why yes, I do!


The person below my post needs some help with a prop.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

'tis true...but don't we all ??!!! Damn the controllers!


The person below my post has started unpacking Halloween items


----------



## scareme

I've been doing it all week end. How else will we know what we need this year?

The person below my post will go over budget this Halloween.


----------



## Spooky1

That would mean that I set a budget. I'm not that organized. I just wait until Roxy says, haven't you spent enough for Halloween already. 

The person below my post has been shopping at Curby's recently.


----------



## scareme

Not curby's, but I hit the thrift store every week.

The person below my post is going out to eat tonight.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I'm home alone tonight while Roxy has a rehearsal. So I think I'll work on some leftovers. 

The person below my post wants the animated crypt made by Spider.


----------



## scareme

It is a great looking one. Are you getting it for me?

The person below my post will eat chocolate tomorrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Our neighbor gave us two boxes for cat sitting, so I think that's highly probable


The person below my post is enjoying cooler weather right now.


----------



## Joiseygal

Yes the weather is very nice at the moment with a little cool breeze!

The person below my post has some Halloween props out of storage.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have Halloween props that never make it INTO storage!

The person below my post is taking a little trip this weekend.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Uhm does Home Depot, the liquor store, beer distributor and the bakery count? lol.

Person below my post watched football last night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(Sounds like party and prop making time)

No, I don't watch football - not a sports fan


The person below my post has gone horseback riding


----------



## Spooky1

Not in a long time, and for some reason horses alway try to bite me.

The person below my post is in a fantasy football league.


----------



## Moon Dog

No, but I am in a fantasy NASCAR league! 

The person below my post has no idea what they want to be for Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I do! I got the costume on sale last year - kind of a Gothic vampire look that will be quite lovely

The person below my post has never had a hangover


----------



## ededdeddy

I wish

The person below my post is going to bed early tonight


----------



## scareme

Anything before midnight is early for me, and yes, I'll try.

The person below my post wants to get the "Trick r Treat" DVD.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I DO!! 

The person below my post is trying out a new technique on a prop this weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, just old techniques hopefully done better


The person below my post went out for breakfast this morning


----------



## Spooky1

It was more like a brunch, but you already know that since you were with me. 

The person below my post, will finish a new prop project this weekend.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

True, I finished aging my tombstone....finally!

The person below my post has pre-ordered the new Trick r Treat movie and will pee a little when it is popped into the DVR!


----------



## scareme

I haven't pre ordered it, but I fully intend to buy it, and pee when I watch it.

The person below my post pees a little when they sneeze.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Uhm no.

Person below my post is going to the movies this weekend.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Go....to.....movies...?
People still go to movies rather than wait for the DVD?
Person below me has no time for movies......


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, that's often true - and I have trouble keeping up with things we've recorded on the DVR as well


The person below my post is planning a surprise for a friend.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No.

Person below my post has a pet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, a lovely mutt of a dog


The person below my post is wondering what's for dinner tonight.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Scabs!!! The other white meat!!!

The person below me is fairly attractive


----------



## scareme

I am-attractive to dogs when I have a porkchop tied around my neck, which I do quite often. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and my husband is blind. 

The person below my post has made some plans for this week end.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, got a little shopping to do, and two church services to attend.

The person below my post remembers when Friday night was Date Night.


----------



## scareme

LOL True, True, and some of my dates were real frights too.

The person below my post has already went over budget this holiday season.


----------



## Kaoru

last year i did

The person below my post went to the spirit halloween store.


----------



## RoxyBlue

None are open in our area yet (I had to edit my first response because Kaoru beat me to the punch!)


The person below my post would like to be able to type faster


----------



## Goblin

Yep.

PBM is looking forward to Halloween


----------



## Kaoru

Thats an obviouse one. 

The person below my post is in a hurry to finish a prop.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

PBM has a haunt every year


----------



## scareme

For about ten years now. Stared with simple ghosts in the trees.

The person below my post is going out shopping tomorrow.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

probably to the thrift stores


the person below my post is working today


----------



## scareme

I love hitting the thrift stores. Didn't do anything today, sick.

The person below my post will watch a movie this week end.


----------



## RoxyBlue

With all the errands we need to run, probably not


The person below my post wonders where lost posts go (you know what I'm talking about - when you SWEAR you posted on a thread and it just isn't there next time you look)


----------



## Spooky1

Yup, I've had a couple posts disappear into the void somewhere.

The person below my post has already started a list of props to make for next year.


----------



## scareme

How did you know. I'm thinking about going with an over run with spiders idea.

The person below my post isn't going with a theme. Just a good old scare.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does" graveyard" count as a theme?


The person below my post is enjoying a second cup of coffee.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I did about 12 hours ago, so true.

Person below my post will go out to lunch tomorrow.


----------



## scareme

Are you offering to take me out Johnny?

The person below my post caught a quick glimpse of the Emmys tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I didn't even know they were on last night.

The person below my post is wishing all his/her prop making was actually finished for the season.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I enjoy working on new props, so I've got a couple more to finish by Halloween. Haven't gotten into panic mode yet. 

The person below my post will start putting decorations in their yard the first week of October.


----------



## scareme

This is the first year I will. I usually wait til almost the day of. But this year I got some cute things really cheap at the thrift store. Windsocks, signs, cutesy things I don't often put out. I figure if they get taken, no big deal

The person below my post doesn't do cutesy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not in our yard display, although "cute creepy" is acceptable


The person below my post wishes other people would pick up after themselves (Spooky1, I'm not talking about you)


----------



## Jack Reaper

Sure do.....so pick up your butts and let's PARTY!!!

PBM is glad it is Friday!!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

so glad! had the day off too

PBM had a nice lunch


----------



## RoxyBlue

I had spaghetti with Spooky1's excellent homemade sauce.

The person below my post is going out tonight.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

no ma'am to much haunt to build


the person below my post feels really behind


----------



## Jack Reaper

Just on money....

PBM is going to opening night at some Haunted Attraction


----------



## scareme

I worked at the Fall Festival at the grade school tonight. Does that count?

The person below my post will work outside tomorrow.


----------



## morbidmike

the person below my post should be working on props and not posting!!


----------



## HauntedAcresManor

very true... but who doesn't like a little procrastination? lol

the person below my post will have a nightmare that they are "late" to halloween and completely skipped it this year. 

mwhahahahaaa!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Ugh, probably true. I had a similar nightmare last year.

The person below my post is afraid to corpse a Bucky because it might get messed up. LOL


----------



## Jack Reaper

It could never happen!

PBM is in a frustrated mood..


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I feel great - had a lovely day looking at creepy things with Spooky1.


The person below my post stayed up too late last night.


----------



## scareme

Yeah, past 3:30. Tonight I get to bed before 11:30.

The person below my post will work on a prop tomorrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If I pretend that the laundry is a prop, does that count? It's pretty scary sometimes


The person below my post is wondering what happened to September.


----------



## morbidmike

September Sucked October Rocks

The Person Below Me Is Wondering Why I'm Yelling


----------



## Jack Reaper

I believe it is too much caffine....

The person below me needs a drink


----------



## morbidmike

already drank bunches of beer!!!!

the person below me better come up with a worthy post or you will die!!!!!!


----------



## Jack Reaper

I choose......DEATH!!

PBM is busy watching NFL today and NOT working on props!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm not watching football AND not working on a prop


The person below my post has a favortie snack that goes perfectly with football watching.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Yup...chips and dip!

The person below me hates the Raiders more than I


----------



## scareme

Not fond of them, but hate is a strong word.

The person below my post had bacon today.


----------



## morbidmike

Yes I did bac,eeg,cheese bagle @ Mc D's

the person below my post is now very hungry


----------



## Jack Reaper

Not anymore....I shot some wild tofu..

Person below me is ready for Monday to begin


----------



## morbidmike

WRONG I hate mondays !!!!!

person below me wants to be sexy like me


----------



## Jack Reaper

Already surpassed that one

Person below me wants doughnuts


----------



## RoxyBlue

You must be psychic - we have a coupon for a dollar off on a dozen Dunkin Donuts!


The person below my post is usually sane.


----------



## morbidmike

Oooooooooh so wrong good try though

the person below me had a wet dream about me


----------



## Spooky1

Dream about yourself and leave me out of it.

The person below my post is a Happy Goth.


----------



## morbidmike

Wrong an angry lunitic here!!!!

The person below my post like to bathe in chedder cheese sauce


----------



## Jack Reaper

You live too close to Green Bay.....

The person below me is looking forward to Christmas.....ewwww


----------



## morbidmike

not a chance

The person below me has a qupie doll collection


----------



## scareme

I would if I could make them into vampire dolls.

The person below me has trouble sleeping.


----------



## morbidmike

but no problem sleep walking

the person below my post has a fettish for Christmas elf's


----------



## scareme

Just because I want to sleep with one doesn't make it a fettish.

The person below my post gives me nightmares.


----------



## morbidmike

well I'm doing my job then rite?????

the person below my post likes to be tickled toooooooo much!!!


----------



## debbie5

Not ticklish at all. An annoyance to my children. Nerves of steel, I tell ya.

The person below my post needs to phone-a-friend.


----------



## nixie

not ticklish... not much anyway!
I have photos of the person below my post that I could use to blackmail him/her out of their best props!


----------



## nixie

Oh, Deb- you beat me!


----------



## debbie5

Ooooo..I DID!!?? I've never cropped a chick before....


----------



## debbie5

(shhhhh...)


----------



## morbidmike

My props are sacred with abilities to surpass any blackmail threat!!!!!

person below my post is falling behind on their props and posts!!!


----------



## nixie

Mike-lol!! You got me!!
The person below my post needs to name their haunt and give me their info for our site, as I have the map otherwise ready to publish, unless ther person below my post isn't Mike, in which case...
The person below my post has undoubtedly admirable which attributes I am too tired to discern at the moment...must...go.....to..sleep.......zzzzzzz


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have no idea what that was about, nixie


The person below my post is kind to others.


----------



## morbidmike

Wow how dare you use that fowel language in my presence!!!!!Curse you

The person below my post has lots and lots of vicious dark secret's


----------



## Jack Reaper

Doesn't everyone?

Person below me is too busy to post!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Apparently that's not the case


The person below my post is wondering where everyone is this morning.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Not really.....just enjoying the company I have right now

Person below me has never tried pumpkin stew.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's true - I didn't know there was such a thing.


The person below my post loves roasted pumpkin seeds


----------



## Jack Reaper

Everytime I gut one of those gourds...

The person below me has tried every flavor...of roasted pumpkin seeds


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, only the made-at-home-with-a-little-oil-and-salt flavor


The person below my post tried to grow a pumpkin this year.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Not this year because my neighbors told me not to bother as they would have plenty and to save space for other veggies and herbs.....dang near got us a communal garden going here.

The person below me never tried Cinnomon(SP?) flavor seeds?


----------



## debbie5

True. I never thought of putting cinnamon on them.
The person below my post smells of elderberries.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Nope...I showered them off...

Person below me......had doughnuts this morning


----------



## RoxyBlue

No


The person below my post had a mother who was a hamster (sticking with the Monty Python theme)


----------



## Jack Reaper

No.

But sticking with the Monty Python, the person below me graduated from the school of silly walks.


----------



## morbidmike

Yes yes I did

person below me will have nothing but nice things to say about me


----------



## Jack Reaper

Dream on monkey boy!

Person below me is going out for a beer soon!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I actually don't like beer at all.

The person below my post needs to mow the lawn this weekend.


----------



## morbidmike

How true!!!

person below me will mow it


----------



## Jack Reaper

Mow your grass like I mowed your a........anyway....NOT!

Person below me is scare to enter this quagmire


----------



## morbidmike

I'm not scare!!!!!!! to enter (spell check "use of the letter D will make the word correct")

Person below me will have a great day!!!!!!unless it's Jack


----------



## RoxyBlue

So far today, that's true


The person below my post has a stash of Halloween candy hidden away from the rest of the family.


----------



## morbidmike

actually haven't bought yet

person below me eats anchovies for berakfast


----------



## morbidmike

havent bought candy yet

person below me eats anchovies for breakfast


----------



## rottincorps

SO I live in Ca.


The person below my post wont buy anything from Halloween adventure


----------



## morbidmike

ooh so true!!!!!

person below me love his/her spouse


----------



## RoxyBlue

Absolutely!


The person below my post knows who my spouse is masquerading as here


----------



## morbidmike

J.T ????

person below my post will see the future tomorrow


----------



## RoxyBlue

(I'm sure JT would be honored, but no - 'tis Spooky1)

Right now I'm scheduled a few months into the future - does that count?


The person below my post would like a bag of nacho cheese Doritos for a snack right about now


----------



## rottincorps

yup and I'm at work so it would be good right now.


.......is dreading going to work tomorrow


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, not dreading, more like indifferent.

The person below my post is not working tomorrow.


----------



## The Creepster

yep cause I am RICH

The person below will dream about porcupines tonight


----------



## rottincorps

Nope I don't start dreaming till tomorrow, morning.


The person below my post is a sleep while I'm posting


----------



## morbidmike

Wrong just woke up at 6:15 am

person below me will comb his/her hair


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, I go for the rat's nest look


The person below my post does not own a comb


----------



## morbidmike

TRUE I'M BALD!!!!!horay for you

persom below me dosen't have any sense


----------



## RoxyBlue

If I had any sense, would I be here so much?


The person below my post could use a little break from the frenzy of prop making


----------



## RoxyBlue

I will bump this thread by answering my own previous post - yes!


The person below my post is looking forward to Thanksgiving now


----------



## morbidmike

no I hate turkey

person below my post has a blow up turkey in their front yard


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I don't believe in blowing up poor helpless critters. 

The person blow my post is just coming out of a sugar coma from eating too much leftover Halloween candy.


----------



## morbidmike

no I'm sweet enough

person below my post will indeed post something


----------



## ededdeddy

Why yes I am right now

The person below my post is wishing it was the weekend


----------



## morbidmike

true

person below my post is a nice person


----------



## ededdeddy

yes most of the time

The person below my post wishes they could redo the last 48 hours


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, I'm a move forward kind of person


The person below my post can't remember what they had for breakfast yesterday


----------



## morbidmike

yes I can ummmmmmmmmmmm....ohyeah doughnut's

person below my post is going to pierce their nose tonight


----------



## debbie5

No..I already pierced my own ear in college & it wasn't a "good thing".

The person below my post likes Apple Cinnamon Cheerios.


----------



## morbidmike

nope hate all cherrios too happy of a name for a breakfast cereal

person below my post is thinking of a new prop


----------



## debbie5

Yep- one I didn't get to this year...a manual TCT.

Person below my post takes a vitamin everyday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I do!


The person below my post wears mismatched socks just to be different


----------



## morbidmike

no but they have holes in them

person below my post needs a hair cut


----------



## Wildcat

I guess I could use a trim.

The person below my post wishes they had had more time to prepare for Halloween this year.


----------



## ededdeddy

sure do

Person below my post is getting ready for next year


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll think about next year, next year


The person below my post sometimes has breakfast for dinner


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That's true, and good.

Person below my post still hasn't taken down and put away all of their Halloween stuff.


----------



## morbidmike

it's taken down but still in the garage

person below my post is not so fortunate though right???


----------



## RoxyBlue

My life is full of good fortune

Oh wait, you meant taking down the Halloween stuff? Almost there, sort of...


The person below my post lives on the West Coast


----------



## morbidmike

nope lives in michigan and has a job imagine that

person below my post will run over a kitty on the way to work


----------



## RoxyBlue

That would make me cry if it happened


The person below my post did something kind for another person this past week.


----------



## ededdeddy

yes

The person below my post is relaxing today


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm kind of relaxing on the job (very quiet here today)

The person below my post gets way too much foot traffic through their office


----------



## The Creepster

If your talking about my shop and kitty cats then....yes lots of tootsies here

person below my post likes air


----------



## RoxyBlue

Air is overrated

The person below my post can do math in his head


----------



## The Creepster

Whats a calculator?

The person below my post eats at least once a day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, and more like five or six (mini meals)


The person below my post knows how to sew


----------



## Night Watchman

Sew? Doesn't that follow Fa?

The person below my post has more posts than me.


----------



## The Creepster

YES....
The person below my post can't bench press more then I can....350lbs


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct, and I want to see a video of you doing that


The person below my post has Canadian friends


----------



## Night Watchman

Lots and Lots.

The person below my post has never been to Canada.


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Correct, and I want to see a video of you doing that
> 
> The person below my post has Canadian friends


Roxy...If I did that then Spooky is going to get mad....and my plan to steal you away from him will be set into motion

Yes I do

The person below my post enjoys indoor plumbing:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, you're such a card!

And yes, having been around outhouses, indoor plumbing is the way to go


The person below my post has a country house


----------



## The Creepster

does a shed count?

The person below my post is a good person


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe that to be true, and if anyone says differently, I'll have to kill them:googly:


The person below my post is kind to animals


----------



## The Creepster

I am I am
especially ALL OF THEM

The person below my post likes to drink fluids


----------



## morbidmike

only radiator and transmission

person below my post has an itchy back


----------



## ededdeddy

depends but no alot

The person below my post enjoys a bubble bath


----------



## Night Watchman

No not really.

The person below my post has started work on a new prop.


----------



## ededdeddy

If drawings count yes

The person below my post had eggs for breakfast


----------



## The Creepster

yes 6 of them...whites only

Person below my post takes "maintenance medication" for something


----------



## morbidmike

lots of meds

person below my post will get a paper cut today


----------



## RoxyBlue

Noooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



The person below my post would like to be at home today instead of work


----------



## morbidmike

you betchya

person below my post is happy today


----------



## The Creepster

Indeed I am always happy

The person below my post will sneeze at least once today


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should I do that now and get it over with?


The person below my post carved more than one jack-o-lantern this year


----------



## ededdeddy

Actually no 

The person below my post golfs a lot


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not a fan of golf at all


The person below my post sucked at gym class in high school


----------



## ededdeddy

true, but for some reason now I excell and play lots of sports

The person below my post is having a good day


----------



## rottincorps

Yes I am..

the person below my post is wondering where I have been


----------



## ededdeddy

I guess taht was meant for Roxy..But Sure where have you been


The person below my post is sick


----------



## RoxyBlue

I was - and I was also wondering where Rottin had been


The person below my post has dark eyes


----------



## ededdeddy

yes 

The person below my post has one credit card


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have two, and that's all I've ever had.


The person below my post is hoping to clear some credit card debt by the end of this year


----------



## ededdeddy

I have no credit cards so hopefully I will have nothing to clear


The person below my post is going away for Thanksgiving


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I am!


The person below my post is hosting a Thanksgiving dinner


----------



## The Creepster

No I have no family thats up for parole or...above ground

The person below my post likes bark


----------



## RoxyBlue

On trees, I think it's lovely


The person below my post is thinking about buying a new house


----------



## ededdeddy

no, not a present time


The person below my post wishes for a mild winter


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, let it be cold and have one snow day


The person below my post has never had to shovel snow


----------



## ededdeddy

I wish

The person below my post is starting to get hungry


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, already had lunch


The person below my post found their first gray hair recently


----------



## ededdeddy

Yes 

The person below my post wishes sponge Bob was real


----------



## Wildcat

Sorry but no.

The person below my post has at least one prop started for 31/10/2010


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not yet, but am thinking of one that Spooky1 would like to have.


The person below my post is taking a trip for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Night Watchman

I'm Canadian we had Thanksgiving the first Monday in October.

The person below my post is not lookig forward to Black Friday shopping.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We'll be in Ohio where there are no crowds in the mall, so there really isn't a Black Friday compared to what we see in our area.


The person below my post has purchased at least one Christmas gift already


----------



## The Creepster

does one for myself count?

The person below my post likes soup


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I do, especially the beef barley soup I make from scratch


The person below my post eats beans


----------



## Night Watchman

As funny as it may be with some of my last posts I like them at breakfast with eggs and bacon.

The person below my post will wait until December to start Christmas shopping.


----------



## The Creepster

Yes for coal

person below me has a inferiority complex


----------



## Night Watchman

Thanks now I have to go back to my psychiatrist.

I am a good person, I am a good person....

The person below my post just finished supper.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haven't actually had supper yet - where are my beans and bacon?


The person below my post has plans for the weekend


----------



## Night Watchman

I have four kids I always have plans for the weekend. (Dance, hockey, figure skating)

The person below my post will have a relaxing weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

With a little luck, although we have things to do to get the house in order before going out of town


The person below my post loves kids


----------



## debbie5

Yes! I never used to like kids, but now I think they are hilarious....unless they have wimps for parents and are little undisciplined, whiney demons...

Ther person below my post has eaten something odd....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not on purpose, unless artichokes count - they're kind of odd


The person below my post should really clean the bathroom


----------



## Night Watchman

My wife did it yesterday.

The person below my post is staying in tonight.


----------



## Wildcat

Yup, have a tombstone to work on.

The person below my post can't decide what prop project to start first.


----------



## Night Watchman

True but I think I will make tombstones.

The person below my post won't start a prop until the New Year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pretty much true, although I might start researching a prop Spooky1 wants before then.

The person below my post took someone out to dinner this week.


----------



## The Creepster

yes...a corpse I found

person below my post wants to be a tree


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only if I look like that prop one Wildcat made


The person below my post is getting out of work early today


----------



## Night Watchman

I wish.

The person below my post will be having guests for Thanksgiving.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I'm going to be a guest.


The person below my post is going hunting this weekend


----------



## The Creepster

yes for the remote...and the moose that stole my tent

the person below my post is much more civilized then me


----------



## Night Watchman

tough to say.

The person below my post is tired of Black Friday shopping.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

well tired of working it at least

the person below my post got some good black friday deals


----------



## Dark Star

actually I did. 

TPBMP Will be shopping from home on Cyber Monday


----------



## debbie5

No, as that involves a credit card.

TPBMP has a a friend who drunk-dials them frequently.


----------



## haunted canuck

sometimes when he wants me to come drink with him 

TPBMP Has no Idea where Edmonton is


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's up north


The person below my post is seriously thinking of cutting back on the eating for the next few days to make up for the Thanksgiving splurge.


----------



## Spooky1

Actually I didn't do badly over the holidays, so I just made some brownies. 

The person below my post will celebrate the Winter Solstice by dancing around naked in the snow.


----------



## morbidmike

I dont need a crazy holiday for that that just plain fun


TPBMP belongs to a Christmas Forum too!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, I don't, mostly because this one takes up so much of my attention

The person below my post is hoping the sun will come out tomorrow.


----------



## Spooky1

Are you saying the sun is going to disappear and the Earth is doomed?

The person below my post needs to catch up on their sleep.


----------



## morbidmike

I did last night thanx


TPBMP will have a great day but will break something


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, let's see, it appears a program update broke the connection I have from my computer to the company's accounting file on the server, so maybe not so great a day today

The person below my post is easily irritated by quirky computers.


----------



## ededdeddy

Aye, Aye Captian..Sometimes I hate these things


The Person below my post is not ready for Christmas


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm almost ready - it's just going to be really busy getting there


The person below my post is a night owl


----------



## ededdeddy

Sure am that's were I make a living

The person below my post can't imagine sleeping all day long


----------



## RoxyBlue

I can imagine it - I just don't do it


The person below my post has little children


----------



## ededdeddy

Yes just one but if you ask my wife she has Two

The person below my post loves animals


----------



## RoxyBlue

(psst - your wife is correct)

Absolutely - animals are the best even when they're buttheads on occasion


The person below my post has at least one resident animal


----------



## ededdeddy

yes 4 cats and three fish 


The person below my post can play mulitple instruments


----------



## morbidmike

no I cant your silly


TPBMP loves to smell dog paws says they smell like freitos corn chips


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wish! Our dog's feet smell like whatever she last walked in:googly:

The person below my post does not celebrate Christmas


----------



## morbidmike

Yes i do you should see my yard it's like the Grizwalds


the person below my post put in a hard days work unless it's Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO! Now I have to kill you


The person below my post is kind and thoughtful unless it's Morbid Mike:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

lmao


the person below my post is a fan of Barry Manilow


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'd say that was not the case with me


The person below my post has worn a Santa hat to work


----------



## Wildcat

Yes and it even had Mickey Mouse ears on it.

The person below my post is starting holidays tomorrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does shoveling snow count as a holiday?


The person below my post has sneaked a peek at the Christmas gifts already


----------



## nixie

Actually, I accidentally did find one... hubby was so sad

The person below my post wants a hippopotamus for Christmas


----------



## morbidmike

nope i want dominic the christmas donkey less poop to clean up

Tpbmp likes to hook their nostrils with candycanes


----------



## scareme

Or just crush them and snort them.

tpbmp got a present from someone they had not gotten a for.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

For once, false lol.

Person below my post has been eating Christmas cookies for breakfast all week (like me).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, and I thought no one saw me!


The person below my post got a halloweeny item as a gift this year


----------



## Johnny Thunder

True, my wife bought me the awesome Universal Horror calendar, which is 12 months' worth of classic horror poster goodness.

Person below my post listens to Christmas music through New Year's and/or beyond January 1st....


----------



## RoxyBlue

I just might - there are, after all, 12 days of Christmas

The person below my post has avoided stepping on the bathroom scales throughout the holiday season


----------



## scareme

Have you been watching me again?

The person below my post is going to start working out in Jan.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, yes, I will I slacked off the last couple of months (except for the daily walk), and it's time to get back to pumping some iron:googly:


The person below my post knows how to charm people.


----------



## The Creepster

My thats a lovely coat my dear!.......

The person below my post enjoys kung-fu movies


----------



## morbidmike

hi-ya chop chop you know it grasshopper


the person below my post likes me (probably not but im going with that)


----------



## The Creepster

I like you Mike.....

The person below my post wants to come and dig random holes with me


----------



## scareme

I think I'd be afraid about what you would put in those holes.

The person below my post has looked at the moon last night.


----------



## The Creepster

I did....I wish I was a moon

The person below my post enjoys being tickled with a cheese grater


----------



## morbidmike

dont tease me


The person below my post uses lemon juice for contact's cleaner


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dawn dishwashing liquid works much better

The person below my post plans to stay home tonight


----------



## The Creepster

OH YEAH...the bracelet will tell on me If I don't...Stoopid Law

The person below my post wants to enjoy a soup bath


----------



## morbidmike

chicken rice warm and gooey campbell's take me away


the person below my post has a fetish with chicken feathers


----------



## Spooky1

No, just feather dusters. 

The person below my post had feathers inplanted to cover their bald spot.


----------



## morbidmike

no just into my pillow


the person bleow me is going to be intoxicated while posting


----------



## RoxyBlue

Stone cold sober, sorry to disappoint you


The person below my post is going shopping this weekend


----------



## morbidmike

ohh hell no


the person below my post just sat on a beer bottle in the crack of the couch


----------



## scareme

Is that what that was?

The person below my post needs to use the bathroom.


----------



## morbidmike

I didnt but now I do dammit


the person below my post likes the smell of soiled baby diapers


----------



## scareme

They are gifts from our children. Don't you like your childrens gifts?

the person below my post hears someone outside


----------



## morbidmike

wow buck shot did a number on that guy


person below my post is getting sleepy


----------



## scareme

Stayed up til 5am this morning. Can't sleep when hubby is gone. He won't be back til March. I'll be pretty tired by then.

The person below my post has got a prop in the planning stage right now.


----------



## morbidmike

yes and 2 inthe progress stage


the person below my post tried to snort peanuts like an elephant


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I don't even like peanuts


The person below my post is wishing for spring already


----------



## morbidmike

nope I love the cold


the person below my post wants a beer


----------



## scareme

Sounds good, but a little early.

The person below my post loves to take baths.


----------



## morbidmike

I never bathe


person below me is thinking about watching the shining


----------



## The Creepster

No.....I am watching Kiss save Christmas

The person below my post... will you reach in the the oven for me


----------



## morbidmike

not your oven it dont clean well


the person below my post likes to steal my toaster


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster already took it for parts.


The person below my post has eaten the last of the Christmas cookies


----------



## The Creepster

No that would be the one with the hat!

The person below my post enjoys a good beating


----------



## morbidmike

your such a tease!!!


person below my post loves gooeyfish egg's on stale cracker's


----------



## The Creepster

Yes I do.....don't forget to point the pinky

person below my post likes to snort hot sauce


----------



## morbidmike

oooooooooo what a rush !!!



person below me made a bed of tickle me Elmo doll's


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, those dolls are from Hell:googly:


The person below my post loves spicy foods


----------



## morbidmike

nope I dont



person below my post has a pet dog fish


----------



## The Creepster

I do...

The person below my post wants to have a sandwich


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'd like mine without cat hair, please.


The person below my post can sing


----------



## morbidmike

yes I can


person below my post uses toffu as hair gel


----------



## The Creepster

I do...for my back

The person below my post enjoys tacos


----------



## morbidmike

only authentic Taco Bell one's


person below my post loves posting


----------



## The Creepster

I do

person below my post wants to be a pirate


----------



## morbidmike

hell yes I do


person below my post is a dolphin whisperer


----------



## The Creepster

eeee eeeee ee eee 

The person below my post likes pudding


----------



## morbidmike

yep I dont use a spoon to eat it


person below my post thinks a CB handel is what you use to steer the CB


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's not?:googly:


The person below my post loves to laugh


----------



## The Creepster

Everytime I am watch the news

The person below my post likes to drink tomato juice


----------



## Spooky1

Only if it part of a Bloody Mary

The person below my post runs around in the snow bare footed


----------



## morbidmike

only on a bet


person above my post is missing christmas


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not really - I enjoy the holiday, but am always ready to move on after a couple weeks.

The person below my post has blue eyes


----------



## scareme

You're right!

The person below my post is thinking about lunch.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Already had it, thanks


The person below my post is dreading doing income taxes


----------



## morbidmike

nope I got people tied up in my basement who do them or they get the hose


the person below my post is glad to be home


----------



## Spooky1

But I'm not at home, must work to pay for those prop projects.

The person below my post doesn't want to see their next credit card bill with all the holiday shopping bills coming due.


----------



## morbidmike

I dont have a bill I steal everything the call me robin hood


person below my post better not be posting on company time


----------



## RoxyBlue

Too late:googly:


The person below my post has a second job


----------



## morbidmike

same as the first job......what???


person below me has a corn chip fettish


----------



## fick209

definantly not

person below my post is planning to enjoy a nice quiet evening at home


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's the plan


The person below my post went out on New Year's Eve


----------



## morbidmike

nope stayed in the basement hosing the tax people in my basement

the person below my post is silly


----------



## The Creepster

Nope...just honest

person below my post stole some cookies


----------



## RoxyBlue

I take them openly


The person below my post has been in the Chatroom


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...I have

The person below my post likes the wind


----------



## scareme

I love the feel of the wind in my face.

The person below my post likes to hang their head out the window when they are driving. (Not now, when it's nice)


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but my avatar does


The person below my post thinks people who wear thick socks during the winter are wussies


----------



## fick209

No way am I going to call myself a wussy just because I prefer warm feet

Person below my post is working on at least 2 new halloween props this week


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, this month is prop free because I have too many rehearsals going on.


The person below my post is thinking about lunch


----------



## The Creepster

Yes....Mmmmmm Some 60g Amplified Wheybolic.. chicken breast...and rice

The person below my post wants to play William Tell with me


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you going to wear the apple?


The person below my post likes big band music


----------



## fick209

Shhh, you weren't supposed to tell anybody It's not my favorite genre but I do listen to and enjoy occasionally.

Person below my post is planning a vacation somewhere warm this winter


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No, probably not until May.

Person below my post has a cactus.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have no house plants at all.


The person below my post goes skiing barefoot


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.

Person below my post likes Korean food.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not top of my food list, but I do like it.

The person below my post is going to learn a new skill this year


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hopefully.

Person below my post thinks snakes are scary.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, not at all - they're super cool animals.


The person below my post would rather have a dog than a snake


----------



## morbidmike

yep and do have 3


the person below my post wants to learn how to be a ghost whisperer


----------



## The Creepster

Only if its to converse with evil entities......

Person below my post wants to learn how to harvest a soul


----------



## scareme

I've got so many now I don't know what to do with all of them.

The person below my post has something hot to drink.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow, you're good - I just had a mug of hot milk!


The person below my post lives in a haunted house


----------



## morbidmike

I just moved in with you and spooky1 so I hope not


the person below my post like to hang on to the ceiling fan and spinn around in circles


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> I just moved in with you and spooky1 so I hope not


That explains why the dog keeps barking at the closet door

And no, I don't like those rides that go round in circles anymore.

The person below my post wishes it was Friday already


----------



## fick209

damn straight I do!

person below my post is going to watch the College Football National Championship between Alabama and Texas tonight


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hell no! Oh, excuse me, what I meant to say is, I'm not a sports fan:googly:


The person below myu post is also not a sports fan.


----------



## nixie

Correct!

The person below my post double-dips their chips.


----------



## The Creepster

No...but I do lick the dip bowl.....

The person below my post wants to go burn some stuff with me


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it okay if I watch from a safe distance?


The person below my post is loved by friends and family


----------



## morbidmike

I like being the black sheep


the person below my post wants to go for a ride on the black Pearl


----------



## nixie

Oh, most certainly do!!!

the person below my post calls their friends "bffs"


----------



## scareme

No, it reminds me to much of what the air crew call the planes, bufs, and that isn't a nice word. I wouldn't call my friends something that reminded me of a buf, unless they were acting like a buf.

The person below my post is scared to fly.


----------



## morbidmike

nope I'm flying in my kitchen right now........wow almost hit a light fixture....weeew!!!


the person below my post will be my haunt forum friend soon!!!!! say the great Swammie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your optimism shall be rewarded


The person below my post is the reincarnation of an iguana


----------



## morbidmike

yes I am but I still got my tail


the person below my post wants down a few beer's


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, don't like beer at all, although beer bread is not bad


The person below my post needs a new pair of shoes


----------



## The Creepster

I do...being I use people as shoes....whos next?

The person below my post wants to sniff some glue


----------



## fick209

not at the moment...that's what I do 1st thing in the mornings to wake up:googly:

person below my post enjoys camping in the great outdoors


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not really, I must confess. Any time I've been camping outdoors, either worms fell out of the trees on me or storms just about took the tent out. I've given up on it


The person below my post has plans for the weekend


----------



## morbidmike

yep 6 th year anniversary on the 9 th going to the casino resort up north same woman for 6 yrs I cursed I'd better kill her ......yep thats what I'm gonna do



the person below my post is thinking about calling the authoroites


----------



## fick209

actually I am...I'm on the police commission in my town and Chief of Police needs my signiture for the new uniform order

Person below my post is sick and tired of this cold winter


----------



## The Creepster

yes...it sucks

Person below my post is a lover of peanut butter


----------



## RoxyBlue

I do not like it, Sam I Am


The person below my post loves Dr Seuss books


----------



## The Creepster

1 fish 2 fish....I KILL YOU FISH

The person below my post would like to paint my house


----------



## morbidmike

I'll paint it hott pink with slime green shutters


the person below my post like to swim in a tub of chicken and rice soup


----------



## The Creepster

Yes with a certain maid

The person below my post wants to buy a yugo


----------



## morbidmike

I have an 87 it rocks

person below my post likes to play twister them selves


----------



## Zurgh

Yes, Till it Hurts!

The person below wants the top secret plans to ths PETCO hamster cannon!


----------



## The Creepster

I own the patten.... 

The person below my post likes to sing-a to their pet


----------



## The Archivist

Wish my pet was still alive. Fish and hamsters only live so long...

The person below my post is thinking evil thoughts of what they'd like to do to their bratty kids...


----------



## fick209

Since I don't have kids...no...but my nephew is staying with me this weekend, yet I would never think evil thoughts about him: he is a wonderful, upstanding young man

The person below my post just looooves kitty cats


----------



## nixie

I do, mine are the best!

The person below my post thinks their cats are better than mine (foolish mortal)


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't have a cat right now, but I'm sure the one I did have for 18 years was definitely better than yours:googly:

The person below my post had a loooog weekend and is pooped out


----------



## fick209

No...once again the weekend was way too short and I am not looking forward to monday morning work

The person below my post had a wonderful time watching NFL playoffs this weekend....unless it's Roxy...then person below spent all weekend doing other things and getting pooped out:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

nope not a sports fan but am pooped out from anniversary weekend ooooh yeah gigedy gigedy goo

the person below my post should be working but is defying the company rules


----------



## RoxyBlue

Our company rules permit surfing. It's very civilized that way.

The person below my post wishes somebody else would clean the coffee pot at work for a change


----------



## The Creepster

yes...but since I am the boss..and I will not clean my own mess...your fired then Creepster...oh thats fine I will get you back Creepster...fine then we shall see who the guts..

The person below my post likes to watch me dance


----------



## morbidmike

yes I do!!!!you do a fine Charleston sir!!!


the person below my post thinks I talk to strangers on the internet


----------



## RoxyBlue

Like right now?


The person below my post knows how to ski


----------



## The Creepster

Nooo..sliding down a hill with plank's on my feet and paying for it...OVERRATED

The person below my post hates Windows OS


----------



## morbidmike

I dont even know what that is


the person below my post had oris havin a hard day


----------



## The Creepster

Yes because the maid knows where that moose that stole my tent is....

I think the person below my post knows where they are


----------



## Spooky1

What the moose and tent? I just know about Moose and squirrel.

The person below my post hunts moose with Sarah Palin.


----------



## morbidmike

yes I do she's hott and a good shot


the person below my post picks their nose with a can opener


----------



## The Creepster

Sometimes but my nose hairs get caught in the gear drive 

the person below my post would never suspect the butterfly


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's the caterpillar you have to watch out for.



The person below my post would like to get to a haunt convention this year.


----------



## Spooky1

Why yes I would and I hope you're with me.

The person below my post is going to take a vacation somewhere warm.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that an invitation?:devil:

The person below my post has a snow shovel


----------



## IMU

No ... it's a coal shovel ... 

The person below my post gets paid to watch people work!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but those guys who work on the roads and stand around watching one guy dig a hole do. Speaking of shovels...

The person below my post had a good lunch


----------



## fick209

still working on the lunch, but it is good

person below my post woke up late this morning and had to skip breakfast


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never skip breakfast, no matter what


The person below my post has a dog


----------



## fick209

why yes I do...and he's being a real butthead today...probably because we did skip breakfast so I goofed up his whole routine for the day:googly:

person below my post still hasn't finish putting away all of their christmas decorations


----------



## RoxyBlue

All we have left is a string of outside lights on the house, but taking those down has to wait until it warms up a tad; otherwise, the hooks holding the lights will snap.


The person below my post likes rum


----------



## morbidmike

only captin morgan arggggg


person below my post is wiping their nose with a cheese grater right now


----------



## RoxyBlue

I use a tissue because I'm a lady


The person below my post had shoulder length hair in high school


----------



## IMU

DING DING DING ... OK ... maybe a little longer ...

The person below my post was voted "Most Likely to Disappear" in High School!


----------



## The Archivist

Define disappear. Mention my name around my high school and the usual response was, "who?" I went but wasn't very memorable.

The person below my post wishes they could go on a date with Haunti's avatar!!


----------



## morbidmike

I did go on a date with her I'd show ya the pics but vampires dont show up in photo's

the person below my post likes limburger cheese


----------



## RoxyBlue

Phew, no!


The person below my post resembles his or her avatar


----------



## Zurgh

Yes!

The person below my post has a brilliant Idea, but absolutely no practical application for it.


----------



## morbidmike

nothing I do has a pratical application but yet is still effective


the person below my post will have a great day to day unless your a pirate being chassed across the coast of Tripoley


----------



## IMU

Nothing could ruin this day ... even if some whimp tried to chase me! 

The person below my post is going on a business trip to someplace exciting!


----------



## morbidmike

to run some wires up north in the middle of nowhere not too exciting


the person below my post is at work right now


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are wise, Oh Morbid One


The person below my post wants a dog


----------



## morbidmike

I have 3 already


the person below me should be startin g on props but is putting it off


----------



## RoxyBlue

True - too busy with theater projects at the moment, so it will be February before I start anything Halloween related


The person below my post needs another tombstone for the yard


----------



## fick209

True, I plan on making quite a few new ones this year

Person below my post is thinking, Is it Friday yet?


----------



## IMU

True ... we always have Pizza on Fridays and I want Pizza! 

The person below my post is cursing the fact that I mentioned Pizza because they are trying to eat better!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, I hardly ever eat pizza anymore.

The person below my post is fine-tuning plans to take over the world


----------



## Zurgh

Shhh, no one is to know...

The person below my post has just discovered an earth shattering revelation.


----------



## Spooky1

Don't blame the earthquake on me.

The person below my post is enjoying a sunny day.


----------



## morbidmike

not sunny here


the person below my post likes sleeping in the fridge


----------



## Zurgh

Only on Tuesdays & every other Fridays.

The person below wishes to be a squid wrangler.


----------



## morbidmike

squid no octopie yes


the person below my pose wants to sail neeked with IMU on his dingy


----------



## IMU

HaHaHa ... glad that didn't get 'weird' 

The person below my post is VERY happy IMU posted so they didn't have to!


----------



## Zurgh

Yes, yes indeed!

The person below just discovered treasure, but it wasn't buried.


----------



## Dr Morbius

No, but is is now.

The person below my post loves Diet Oatmeal.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Absolutely, with a little cream, brown sugar, butter, and a side of bacon


The person below my post thinks the moderators are neato


----------



## Zurgh

Only if they keep that oatmeal away from me, I'm now scarred for life!

The person below has recently graduated from a cat herding correspondence class.


----------



## The Creepster

Yes....while on the Taco Bell drive through diet....I would like type II diabetes, please with heart disease.....oh and a large diet coke

The person below my post wants to have elective surgery


----------



## Zurgh

Ooo, Yeah! I want my scruples and moral compass excised!

The person below my post awoke with strange ritual tattoos this morning, and has no idea how they got them.


----------



## morbidmike

nope just the same half sleve but that would be cool


the person above me will swallow their gum today


----------



## Zurgh

No, but I'm positive one o'me kids will.


The person below my post will appear as a center fold in Solder of Fortune magazine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pffft, not hardly!:googly:


The person below my post was a mercenary in a previous life


----------



## The Creepster

yes...in this life even:googly:

The person below my post enjoys Brutality


----------



## Spooky1

Only if you're brutally nice. 

The person below my post is glad the Mods keep the riff-raff out.


----------



## Zurgh

Yes


The person below my post wants my G and T virus samples.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No! Actually I have no idea what that even is but as soon as I heard the word "virus" I was sure I didn't want it. I hope you are OK; or will be!

The person below my post is having trouble sleeping.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(I think G and T viruses are Resident Evil related)

And no, not usually.


The person below my post is cheerful


----------



## IMU

Not really ... I'm a Pirate! :googly:

The person below my post is plotting a hostile takeover!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, but I'll fire a warning shot across the bow of your pirate ship before I do, 'cause I'm just nice that way


The person below my post has Underbiters in the refrigerator


----------



## IMU

And in the Garage! 

The person below my post wants more time off of work ... just because!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Absolutely! Time is more precious than money, except when you have to pay a bill


The person below my post wants to be King


----------



## IMU

Pirate KING!

The person below my post has a TV on in their office at work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, I do have a little TV in my office, but the last time it was on was during the inauguration.

The person below my post is kind to others


----------



## Spooky1

I try to be, unless they're buttheads (those I just try to ignore). 

The person below my post is listening to music at the moment.


----------



## Zurgh

If only 4 background noise, to drown out the voices...


The person below this post has a PHD, even if it's just a Post hole digger.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do two Master's degrees equal one PhD?

The person below my post likes to skip


----------



## Zurgh

Yes, but only for shock value. (Fun, too!)

The person below this post has had a paranormal experience in the last 90 days.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, the ghost at my mom's house was quiet over Thanksgiving


The person below my post would like to haunt a house


----------



## The Creepster

Indeed....so you all better watch out my time is near

The person below my post would like to enjoy some alone time


----------



## Zurgh

Yes, if includes silence.


The person below this post refuses to dress up there pet for fear of pet retribution.


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...I have big kitty cats...with thumbs

Sometimes the person below my post falls asleep mid sentence


----------



## fick209

not fall asleep, just get distracted and leave people hanging in mid sentence

person below my post is looking forward to watching cowboys fall to the vikings


----------



## The Creepster

I am....cause they are overrated

person below my post is happy about tax season


----------



## RoxyBlue

Of course - it's a time for seeing how well you did in the past year


The person below my post is trying to look thoughtful


----------



## The Creepster

You do like candy right?

The person below my post is a very popular member


----------



## RoxyBlue

You must have thought that Hauntiholik was going to post


The person below my post has more than five Forum friends


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...because I pay them

The person below my post Is ROXY !!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woo HOOOO!!!!


The person below my post is up past his or her bedtime


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...but thats cause you won't turn the light off

The person below my post had a muffin for a snack


----------



## fick209

I had an english muffin with breakfast this morning

The person below my post has big plans for this weekend


----------



## The Creepster

I do....wanna come along?

The person below my post wants to know more


----------



## RoxyBlue

Learning new things is good for the brain.


The person below my post did not need to put on a coat to go outside today


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...cause I have lots of KITTY CATS

The person below my post did not hit the lottery...


----------



## Zurgh

True, gota play to win.

The person below my post has been convicted for felony ferret juggling.


----------



## morbidmike

yes ... 3 times it's so much fun I cant quit


the person below my post has a foam statue of them selves so they dont feel awkward talking to them selves


----------



## The Creepster

I do...and its anatomically correct:googly:

The person below my post wants to be dipped in used anti-freeze


----------



## morbidmike

more like poured on myself while changing it


the person below my post is wearing a seaweed diaper rite now


----------



## The Creepster

Sounds like some folks that were in Graveyard chat lastnight

The person below my post is a fan of scrabble


----------



## morbidmike

I would be if my wife would let me winn once in awhile


the person below my post wants to start a project but is procrastinating


----------



## The Creepster

Yeah cause this maid is killing me......

The person below my post likes fish


----------



## RoxyBlue

I do, especially when it's beer battered and deep fried

The person below my post uses the Graveyard Chat


----------



## The Creepster

I do....but just to lurk

The person below my post has the most post ever


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe you are correct so far


The person below my post is staying home tonight


----------



## The Creepster

Yeah...I am a hoping my maid will come by

The person below my post enjoys the sun more then the moon


----------



## RoxyBlue

That might depend on who's doing the mooning.


The person below my post likes to count the stars


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> That might depend on who's doing the mooning.
> 
> The person below my post likes to count the stars


 Roxy...I am shocked

Yes...I do

The person below my post is a understanding individual


----------



## RoxyBlue

Of course! My mother raised me right


The person below my post is frequently incomprehensible


----------



## Zurgh

Yes F'rablin quargh mac-neblenie!


The person below some how understands that.


----------



## The Creepster

I do...its all the fiber in my diet

The person below my post likes pie


----------



## Zurgh

I do, a little too much. I have a NO PIE sign on my hard hat....


The person below has found new & amazing uses for dental floss.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I have, bu I'm not telling anybody what they are

The person below my post knows the secret recipe to Bush Beans


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have an "in" with the dog


The person below my post loves to eat beans


----------



## Zurgh

Yes, but no one wants to be around me afterwards.


The person below my post has not concealed evidence in 72hrs.


----------



## morbidmike

does that mean hiding what I stole???


the person below my post knows how to tie all the old fisherman knotts


----------



## The Creepster

I do...I loves me some fly fishing.....

The person below my post would trust me with their credit cards


----------



## morbidmike

sure the ones I cancelled:googly:


the person below my post wants to finance my big projects


----------



## Spooky1

Was that the World Domination Project?

The person below my post is trying to figure out how to get TARP money to finance their haunt.


----------



## The Creepster

No I just need to figure out what to do with all these empty Salvation Army donation buckets.....

The person below my post likes Saturdays


----------



## morbidmike

yes quality prop working time


the person below my post is going to be in the chat room tonight


----------



## The Creepster

If the price is right...

The person below my post likes electrons


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup, they taste yummy!

The person below my post loves summer


----------



## Dr Morbius

Heck yea, even more than Neutrons! I mean, who doesn't!?

When the person below my post is faced by forces outside themselves that requires them to change and adapt to new situations, they usually stubbornly resist. They change easily only if they are the one who starts the move. They have such an obstinate nature that it is very difficult for those with views opposing
thiers to get along with them and vice versa.


----------



## morbidmike

yeah I think!!!!


the person below my post like's to look at dirty mags


----------



## Zurgh

Only after I clean them, but that usually ruins the "articles"


The person below this post thinks there life is either a bad sit-com or a very strange video game.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes and we won't even mention the joystick

The person below my post likes to bike ride


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Bicycle ! Bicycle! I want to ride my bicycle, I want to ride my bike!

The person below my post keeps emergency bacon on hand.


----------



## morbidmike

yep always in the freezer


the person below my post holds the key to something


----------



## The Creepster

yes your heart

The person below my post is eating something they are not suppose to


----------



## morbidmike

no drinking yes

the person below my post is a loan shark


----------



## The Creepster

with excellent rates....only one knee cap per $100

The person below my post likes toast


----------



## morbidmike

yes burnt


the person below my post is a cartoon character


----------



## scareme

Not the last time I looked.

The person below my post is drinking coffee.


----------



## morbidmike

almost waiting on it to brew


the person below my post is envious of Ned Battey in Deliverance


----------



## The Creepster

Thats a big NO

The person below my post likes hardwood floors


----------



## morbidmike

nope cold,squeeky,slippery


the person below my post has the Richard simmons work out tape


----------



## Zurgh

Yes, because when played backwards, I get instructions from the evil overlords of the dark dimension.


The person below this post has attempted DIY abdominal surgery.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, it was bad enough when I had a professional do it.

The person below my post got a job at a funeral home just because you like the company.


----------



## morbidmike

yep got rid of some things I dont think I need


the person below my post is envious of my avatar


----------



## morbidmike

dammit spooky1


----------



## Zurgh

Yes, spookie. Yes, Mike.


The person below wishes to know my arms dealer.


----------



## The Creepster

No...I have my FFL

The person below my post is typical


----------



## RoxyBlue

Typical of what?


The person below my post is glad to be alive


----------



## The Creepster

Everyday!!!!!

The person below my post wants to "spot" me while I press 350lbs


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm pretty sure I would not be your best choice for that task


The person below my post enjoys being in shape


----------



## The Creepster

You know it.....I am flexing for you right now Roxy....!!!!

The person below my post has a heart of gold!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That explains why it stopped beating:googly:


The person below my post needs a new hat


----------



## The Creepster

I do....I have torn all mine...poo gets in the way

The person below my post will find out a secret today


----------



## RoxyBlue

Already did, but if I tell anyone about it, I'll have to kill them:googly:


The person below my post likes to go on road trips


----------



## fick209

I love road trips!

Person below my post is planning on buying something on-line today


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but I did buy a new pair of shoes on-line last week


The person below my post is happy about how their team is doing


----------



## morbidmike

go team haunt forum hoorah hoorah!!!!!


the person below my post is a movie lover


----------



## The Creepster

Well....not in the sense you think....Baww

The person below my post enjoys stinky shoes


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but I had a cat once that did.


The person below my post would like a tiara to wear.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm a long way from 16,000 posts so I don't see a tiara in my near future.

The person below my post is a Post Ho.


----------



## morbidmike

yep I am

the person below my post is a wonderful person


----------



## fick209

I like to think that I am...but I'm sure a couple people in the world disagree:googly:

Person below my post cooked a wonderful meal for their spouse/partner tonight?


----------



## Zurgh

Not this week.



The person below this post has been exposed to dangerous levels of cheese in the last 48 hrs.


----------



## The Creepster

Only cottage cheese thighs I saw at the store today >>>>BARF

The person below my post has a reason


----------



## Zurgh

Yes, a reason, but no reason.


The person below this post had to dismantle there doomsday device due to zoning & permit issues.


----------



## scareme

Damn those zoning and permit issues. I could have ruled the world.

The person below my post prefers wheat to white toast.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, yes, I do, although white bread makes the best French toast


The person below my post is going for a walk today.


----------



## Zurgh

Yes, to check & take pics of the river!


The person below this post is looking for a good excuse to cut out early today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, I'll be leaving around the usual time tonight, although earlier would be a little more convenient today.


The person below my post could use an assistant


----------



## morbidmike

yes are you available???


the person below my post is on my friend list


----------



## Zurgh

Yes!



The person below has cybernetic implants.


----------



## The Creepster

No....all natural here

The person below my post has thought of the past


----------



## morbidmike

yeah me and my wife were just talking about the past when we met


the person below my post like to be happy


----------



## Zurgh

I love to be happy, but rarely am.


The person below has genetic experiments locked in the basement.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dammit, I knew we should have put curtains on the windows!


The person below my post is on a secret mission from another planet


----------



## The Creepster

I wish...I got kicked out of every other galaxy

The person below my post is out of balance


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I'm sitting down


The person below my post has a checkbook that is out of balance


----------



## The Creepster

Yes because my wife does not realize you have to deposit more then you withdraw

The person below my post enjoys the smell of fresh cut grass


----------



## RoxyBlue

I do indeed


The person below my post enjoys cutting grass


----------



## Spooky1

Yes, but the grass isn't doing much growing right now.

The person below my post went out to dinner last night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know I did


The person below my post is not working on a prop this month


----------



## Zurgh

No, not even the current apocalyptic storms have not stopped me yet!


The person below decorates there house inside for Halloween all year long.


----------



## morbidmike

nope just my basement laboratory but I do know a lady in the neighborhood that does



the person below my post is popular on haunt forum


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hope so; otherwise, I must really annoy some folks


The person below my post has a secret army of minions


----------



## morbidmike

yes 20 of them there all on my profile page hehehe


the person below my post is a Wham fan and culture club too


----------



## The Creepster

I like to sing with me kitty cats...so of course

the person below my post wants to be queen for a day


----------



## Zurgh

Yes, here in wonderland, you have no way. Only the Queens' way.


The person below my post needs to brush there pet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very true - she is a shedder, person above my post


The person below my post wants to lose a few pounds


----------



## Spooky1

Yes, and hopefully I won't find them again.

The person below my post just finished their lunch


----------



## The Creepster

Yes....of throwing Iron

The person below my post wants a hug


----------



## morbidmike

nope a patt on the fanny will surfice!!!


the person below my post wants to be in the guiness book of world records for largest halloween display


----------



## The Creepster

No, because then I would have my 15mins...and I want to save those for my real intentions

The person below my post has their blinders on


----------



## morbidmike

always the world is full of crap and I dont wanna see it


the person below my post eats baby kittens for a high protine snack


----------



## Zurgh

No, but my cat would. He is the animal antichrist!


The person below feels a little "off" today.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Not at all. Finally some rain in SoCal. Maybe a lil' too much at once..but nonetheless, i love rainy, gloomy weather!

The person below my post is still wondering what to build for the 2010, $20 prop contest.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope - only one of us can enter a contest at a time, so it's Spooky1's turn this year.

The person below my post needs a haircut


----------



## The Creepster

Yes.....but I am too busy 

The person below my post wants to change


----------



## RoxyBlue

I ain't broke, so I don't need fixin'


The person below my post has a pocket full of loose change


----------



## The Creepster

Not anymore...just got done riding the penny pony at the store

The person below my post likes satyr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you talking about those horse/human creatures who followed Pan around? They weren't known for their social skills.


The person below my post does not have any tattoos


----------



## morbidmike

me hahaha I have a half sleve and 1 on each shoulder and going to get inner bicept done shortley


the person below my post owns atleast 3 wigs


----------



## The Creepster

No...sorry

The person below my post is full of optimism


----------



## Zurgh

Well, maybe. It could be said I'm so bitterly pessimistic that I've gone full circle and appears optimistic...

The person below my post needs a band-aid.


----------



## The Creepster

I do...they are tasty

The person below my post would like some fruit


----------



## scareme

I'm eating an orange now!

The person below my post has a prop started.


----------



## Zurgh

Many....


the person below has a magic wand & isn't afraid to use it.


----------



## scareme

It's called spanking stick.

The person below my post needs clean sheets on their bed.


----------



## fick209

nope...just washed them today

person below my post will be watcihing NFL tomorrow to see who goes to the super bowl


----------



## morbidmike

Nope football dont intrest me sorry


the person below my post will have an new Idea for an awsome prop today


----------



## scareme

I have plenty of ideas, now all I need is the money.

The person below my post is on Facebook.


----------



## The Creepster

No...Iam not

The person below my post wants to fly a kite


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, they just get eaten by trees when I do


The person below my post did not watch any football games on TV today


----------



## Zurgh

Yes! I am not a sports fan.



The person below this post is suffering from "cabin fever".


----------



## scareme

That must be why I'm spending so much money on E-Bay. 

The person below my post wants ice cream tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, no time, I'll be in a rehearsal.


The person below my post doesn't really like ice cream all that much


----------



## The Creepster

Your right....

The person below my post wants to tie a string around a rock


----------



## RoxyBlue

If I do, will you drive by so I can practice slinging it at a car?


The person below my post is capable of being very pleasant


----------



## The Creepster

For the right price...I could be alot of things

The person below my post would like to make a paper hat


----------



## morbidmike

paper no tinfoil yes


the person below my post wants to fly in a porta john


----------



## The Creepster

Only when I move

The person below my post already ate


----------



## scareme

Baked beans and popcorn. Dinner just like mom used to make.

The person below my post has to work tomorrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes I do, no matter what anyone else says


The person below my post has something to share


----------



## morbidmike

yes I'm officially moving into the basement labor-a-tory to become a hermmit

the person below my post is wearing something red today


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow, you're like psychic - red dress!


The person below my post has a pair of spike heels


----------



## morbidmike

yes...that I only wear when going out on the town


the person below my post does not feel like working anymore today


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...because I already made my money for the month of March

The person below my post thinks too much


----------



## Spooky1

I have to, if i stop my brain may turn off.

The person below my post has no idea how to make their next prop project work.


----------



## The Creepster

I do...but it will be very painful

The person below my post has already done their taxes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not yet - still waiting for some paperwork we need


The person below my post is very happy right now


----------



## IMU

Not sure about VERY happy ... but not real sad either ....

The person below my post is dreading the weekend.


----------



## morbidmike

nope going to fatherinlaw's retirement party 48 years wow!!! My inlaws are awsome well at least the mom and dad


the person below my post will get upset with the driver in front of them


----------



## Johnny Thunder

True.

Person below my post has a laptop computer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I do indeed!


The person below my post likes the look of leather


----------



## The Creepster

OH YEAH...and the feel...and the taste..oh wait wrong forum

The person below my post would like to try my pork coffee


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'd rather have the bacon cupcakes


The person below my post is trying to avoid going to a meeting


----------



## ededdeddy

I try to miss them all


The person below my post wishes it were warmer


----------



## RoxyBlue

A little warmer would be nice, although I do like cold weather.


The person below my post wants to go to a Make 'N' Take


----------



## morbidmike

I would but none availiable


the person below my post is a good horse shoe thrower


----------



## The Creepster

I am ...but I am better with midgets

The person below my post has once wanted to be a ninja


----------



## morbidmike

I was a ninja I mastered being invisible


the person below my post also wants to be invisible


----------



## The Creepster

I am ......BOW DOWN

The person below my post has used tools to fix tools


----------



## Zurgh

Yes, and build tools to fix tools, and build tools to build tools to...etc.


The person below wants a zombie by there front door, too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only if he'll keep unwanted sales people away.

The person below my post has a secret stash of Girl Scout cookies


----------



## The Creepster

No...I don't...but I do have lots of secrets

The person below my post knows the muffin man


----------



## morbidmike

yep spooky1 is the muffin man he bakes as fast as he can he sleeps in the oven to work on his tan


the person below my post will have a chocolate chip for a snack today


----------



## RoxyBlue

Chocolate chip muffin, yes


The person below my post loves to bake


----------



## The Creepster

I am master at the dutch oven....

The person below my post would like to try my cooking


----------



## Spooky1

It depends on who's burnt flesh you're serving.

The person below my post is trying to sneak into our house to swipe our muffins.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't have to sneak. I live there


The person below my post looks great in a flannel shirt


----------



## Zurgh

No, I think I look great when not seen...


The person below has had a close encounter with a pack of ninja-clowns on unicycles.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, they were riding elephants.


The person below my post think rats are cool


----------



## Tequila325

Yes but ferrets are better

the person below my post just got home


----------



## morbidmike

yes from Mc Donalds


the person below my post now has to watch whay they say due to young eye's


----------



## The Creepster

No...I don't cause I am Beelzebub

The person below my post wants to find out


----------



## morbidmike

I hope the person below my post knows what the creepster is talking about


----------



## The Creepster

I do but does the person below my post know?


----------



## Zurgh

Nope, 'cause ignorance is bliss & I just crowned my self king of la-la land!


The person below my post prefers organically raised, over factory farmed polecats.


----------



## morbidmike

yes boiled polecat is delicious


the person below my post is a great break dancer


----------



## The Creepster

I am kicking it right now....

The person below my post once knew a guy


----------



## Zurgh

Wasn't he that guy, who did that thing, with the stuff? Short guy, funny hat? 


The person below has some mystic artifacts for sale.


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...a can with no label...could be fruit...could be veggies...THE INSANITY

The person below my post likes frozen foods


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not really - they're kinda hard to chew


The person below my post is not weird


----------



## Zurgh

Tell that to the doctors & voices in my head.



The person below my post still wants a yummy treat before bed.


----------



## scareme

I'm eating popcorn

The person below m post is cold.


----------



## Zurgh

No, but due to reynods(probably spelled wrong) syndrome, I can appear to be room temp...


The person below my post is storing things they should probably toss out.


----------



## Wildcat

No way. You never know what could make a great prop with the right inspiration.

The person Below my post is sleeping as I write this.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope, but I will be in about ten minutes

The person below my post loves shoveling snow


----------



## Zurgh

Nope, me & freezy cold are a bad combo...


The person below needs to feed the alligators & clean out the moat.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We hire someone to do that.


The person below my post loves watching bats fly


----------



## The Creepster

Especially wood ones they do much more damage plus you can burn the evidence up

The person below my post wants to "see" how a nail gun works


----------



## RoxyBlue

I want to see if you're accurate with one at 1000 yards

(Funny - I was thinking of bats, the mammal, not bats, the weapon of war in baseball)

The person below my post knows how to hang drywall


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> I want to see if you're accurate with one at 1000 yards
> 
> (Funny - I was thinking of bats, the mammal, not bats, the weapon of war in baseball)
> 
> The person below my post knows how to hang drywall


Yes I can hang drywall
I knew that what you meant Roxy lol was having fun
1000 yards...not going to happen with a nail gun...but with one of my toys.... no problem









The person below my post wants to make a bet


----------



## morbidmike

nope no betting the church of morbid does not beleive in betting with the creepster



the person below my post wants 1 of my beer's


----------



## Zurgh

Yes, but I don't always get what I want.


The person below this post wishes to deal out head trauma by the pound.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, that would be uncivilized.

The person below my post is wearing mismatched socks


----------



## morbidmike

no they match cuse I do my own laundry


the person below my post is worrying about snow


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just a little concerned because I'd hate to see my shows cancelled this weekend.


The person below my post thinks you can't have too many Japanese maples in your yard


----------



## morbidmike

I dont have any but I love them there so cool


the person below my post wants to be nekked right now!!!


----------



## The Creepster

No....cause I don't want to make the horse next door jealous:googly:

The person below my post found some goodies in their bellybutton


----------



## Zurgh

We'll keep it "our little secret".


The person below my post can use a hand sledge effectively & efficiently.


----------



## The Creepster

I can...and for my next demonstration I need a volunteer 

The person below my post can tie a hangman's noose


----------



## morbidmike

yes I can very well I will also need a voulnteer


the person below my post should be doing something else right now


----------



## Zurgh

Yes & no



The person below this post has the keys to the kingdom.


----------



## The Creepster

I do....the golden key

The person below my post is beneath me


----------



## RoxyBlue

A queen is beneath no one - that's the rule


The person below my post is thinking of doing a secret kindness for someone


----------



## morbidmike

yes I will hug the creepster hehehehehe


the person below my post will have a bowel movement today


----------



## fick209

yes, yes I did and I'm sure most other people did today also

person below my post is dreading going back to work on monday


----------



## The Creepster

No..I work 7 days a week....

The eprson below my post has a bad idea


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never


The person below my post loves to read


----------



## Tequila325

hell yes!!

the person below me has been to at least 20 states in the US


----------



## Zurgh

Over many... In a plane... does that count?


The person below wishes for an excuse to get out of somthing...


----------



## Tequila325

Not really, i'm getting ready to head to a concert so why would i want to get out of that?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'll continue the game - 

Person below my post read the newspaper this morning.


----------



## morbidmike

thank you Johnny......nope I cant read!!!


the person below my post will drink some water today


----------



## scareme

Water? Fish pee in it.

The person below my post had to scrape their windshield today.


----------



## Tequila325

ahh sorry i was half asleep when i posted before

No i did not, i didn't drive anywhere until 4pm so it melted

The person below my post should be doing something important but instead is lurking on here


----------



## The Creepster

Nah...I will still control everything tomorrow 

The person below my post wants to try some of my soap


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you make it from scratch?


The person below my post needs that morning shower to wake up


----------



## The Creepster

No...just 6 mile run..YEAH

The person below my post has sung along with elevator tunes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, and I so hoped no one was listening


The person below my post is enjoying a sunny day


----------



## Spooky1

Yes I am, but the wind made the walk to get lunch a little cold.

The person below my post is expecting snow this week.


----------



## fick209

Yup, matter of fact it is snowing right now

Person below my post is going to enter the 2010 $20 prop challenge


----------



## Spooky1

Maybe, but it will have to be a non-voting entry (down side to being married to a mod.) 

The person below my post will be making an animated prop for the $20 contest.


----------



## The Creepster

I am going to try...but

The person below my post is a fan of bread


----------



## morbidmike

moldy is good for you


the person below my post will sleep tonite


----------



## fick209

I'm hoping for a full 8 hrs of sleep

person below my post is hoping the groundhog tomorrow will not see his shadow


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm good with that


The person below my post wants to substitute a ferret for that groundhog


----------



## The Creepster

No...a stick of dynamite

The person below my post enjoys fly swatters


----------



## Zurgh

Yes, me & my kids keep score of kills during the summer, outside of course!


The person below also runs a crack team of slug hunters.


----------



## The Creepster

No once you have discharged a round the slug can not be re-used...

The person below my post wants some candy


----------



## morbidmike

yes I do sugar me likes sugar


the person below my post will be a cadaver some day


----------



## Zurgh

Nah, I've been dead for years, & never felt better.



The person below my post is guilty of felonious cat confusing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cats cannot be confused - they are wise beyond human understanding.

The person below my post got a little snow yesterday


----------



## Spooky1

Why yes we did (it was the same snow you got)

The person below my post may be getting a big snow this weekend.


----------



## The Creepster

No....just lots of gin...and a touch of sexy party

The person below my post will not be attending


----------



## morbidmike

I'm affraid I cant make it this time


the person below my post will be loved by someone special


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have been for years


The person below my post is special in some way


----------



## morbidmike

yep......mental


the person below my post likes kit cat bars


----------



## RoxyBlue

I do - haven't had one since Halloween, I think


The person below my post has already had dinner


----------



## morbidmike

yepper pot roast and cooked potato's loaded yummmy


the person below my post likes bubble baths in the moon light


----------



## fick209

I love bubble baths, nighttime or daytime, just dont have time for a lot of them

person below my post is glad the work week is almost over


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I am

The person below my post is Bone to Pick


----------



## The Creepster

No...I like breaking bones..not picking them

The person below my post would like to survive


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have so far


The person below my post wants a new job


----------



## Zurgh

Yes, a fun one that makes mad mad crazy big money.



The person below fusses over small details.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Yes I do but I'm trying to get over it.

The person below likes Hostess Twinkies.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, not really. I _know_ people who like Hostess Twinkies thought...does that count? hehe 

The person below my post is in a really good mood!


----------



## morbidmike

never always fowel it's just me


the person below my post dont believe me


----------



## RoxyBlue

Of course not


The person below my post is going to be doing some shoveling this weekend


----------



## fick209

nope, that's what plows and snowblowers are for

person below my post is leaving work early today


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think that's very likely


The person below my post could use a cup of hot soup right about now


----------



## Bone To Pick

Yes but only because it's raining, and not because I just waded thru 30" of snow. 

The person below my post is reconsidering their geographical location right about now.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Yes, but I always do in the winter months....

The person below my post has watched "Zombieland" this week.


----------



## scareme

Was going to see it today, but it will have to wait til tomorrow.

The person below my post has snow boots.


----------



## Zurgh

Nope, but I have galoshes...


The person below my post would not like to attend an autopsy.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Not if it's mine....

The person below my post takes a daily vitamin.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I do!

The person below my post takes a daily walk


----------



## The Creepster

to warm up..before I run

The person below my post will see darkness tonight


----------



## morbidmike

yep looking at it right now


the person below my post is a star gazer


----------



## Zurgh

I'm see'n stars, the ones circling my head!


The person below has skipped rope because it was necessary.


----------



## scareme

I've skipped alot of thing in my life, including rope.

The person below my post likes country music.


----------



## morbidmike

some mostly old like Waylon,and Merle


the person below my post is offended by the word BOOGER'S


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Not so much...with two teenage boys it takes a little more to offend me

The person below my post has shoveled snow today.


----------



## morbidmike

nope no snow in mich today yeah!!!!


the person below my post hates new snow fall


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Actually wish we would get a good snowfall...been a boring winter in Michigan this year.

the person below my post is going to watch the Superbowl tomorrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not if I can avoid it


The person below my post would like us to send some snow their way


----------



## morbidmike

absolutely not no way dont want it


the person below my post like the person below their post


----------



## fick209

I'm sure that I do like the person below this post

Person below my post is a person that I like


----------



## morbidmike

hope so your on my friend list


the person below my post is having a superbowl party


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, Spooky1 is going to watch it on TV and I'm going to practice some music while he does


The person below my post likes avocado


----------



## morbidmike

nope I hate it


the person below my post is glad their not me and have to go to the dentist tomorrow and get 5 cavities filled


----------



## The Creepster

Yes....and you will be lucky if its just fillings and does not turn into a crown or root canal...te-heheheeheh have fun

The person below my post knows what I am talking about


----------



## morbidmike

yes because it's me uggggg!!!! now I'm going to play hookey


the person below my post wants to hold my hand at the dentist so I'm not scared


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'd do that for you as long as I didn't have to hear the drill


The person below my post has good teeth


----------



## The Creepster

yes...in a jar next to my bed

The person below my post does not want to talk about the dentist anymore


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm good with that


The person below my post uses fingernail polish


----------



## The Creepster

yes...I like pretty toe nails

The person below my post wants me to paint their toe nails


----------



## fick209

Only if you paint them purple and make your Kitty's promise not eat them

Person below my post hates everything about feet


----------



## The Creepster

Well only if they are female......cause I likes to tickle them

The person below my post wants to go for a balloon ride


----------



## Zurgh

Yes, Take me away.............



The person below likes some things..........


----------



## The Creepster

Soft smooth things...te-hehehe HAHAHAHAHAHAH

The person below my post would enjoy a warm Hawaiian Punch


----------



## Zurgh

In the face!



The person below wants for somthing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I want the snow to clear itself off the sidewalks


The person below my post has a dog


----------



## The Creepster

I have 3 doggies..and they fear my kitty cats

The person below my post likes to wash before supper


----------



## morbidmike

yep clean people dont get sick


the person below my post likes milk


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes I do.


The person below my post has a cow


----------



## The Creepster

for supper I did

The person below my post wants to buy some of my homemade fuel


----------



## Zurgh

Sounds dangerous, I'm in!



The person below my post has some unfinished business...


----------



## fick209

as a matter of fact I do, but it is just going to have to wait

Person below my post is an organized person


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have to be - you should see my co-workers


The person below my post is enjoying a sunny day today


----------



## The Creepster

Yes....its quite lovely here in the oven

The person below my post wants to pass the butter


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't have any here to pass



The person below my post is a post ho


----------



## morbidmike

yep soon to be 4 grand


the person below my post has a cross word puzzel in the bathroom


----------



## Zurgh

Not unless its a substitute for TP....



The person below my post has received conformation from Alpha teem.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't conform to any team


The person below my post likes comic books


----------



## The Creepster

I do...wanna come see my collection?


The person below my post will enjoy tonight


----------



## morbidmike

yep a 3yr old,6,8 yr old to child sit...and a 12 pack of beer


the person below my post want's to help me so I can work on prop's,


----------



## The Creepster

Help to seal them in the wall......

The person below my post really likes paper clips


----------



## Zurgh

Depends on there application.


The person below my post has had there test rockets fail one time too many.


----------



## fick209

dang nappit acme company, faulty rockets again

The person below my post is afraid of horses


----------



## Zurgh

No, but my youngest was bit by one & traumatised...



The person below my post needs a new secret ingredient for recipe.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

indeed I do....

The person below my post really likes PEZ.


----------



## morbidmike

no not really


the person below my post cant wait to give their spouse a valentine kiss


----------



## The Creepster

No cause shes got no money left

the person below my post wants to experience a side impact


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that better than being rear-ended?


The person below my post has been in a car accident


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Unfortunately yes.

The person below my post loves the smell of baking bread.


----------



## The Creepster

I do....then beating the baker up and stealing said bread

The person below my post would like to drive a fuel truck at the airport


----------



## fick209

nope, All I ever want at the airport is to get through security check points fast, board on time, and have the actual flight leave on time...I know, way too much to ask for

Person below my post is watching the winter olympics tonight


----------



## The Creepster

Nope...not enough booze in the world for that

Person below my post wants to try my snuggie


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

got my own snuggie thanks 

Person below my post is hard at work on their $20 prop challenge.


----------



## The Creepster

Well kinda...

Person below my post likes to day dream


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why yes, and I was just day dreaming about having a computer that is impervious to malware


The person below my post knows how to fix things


----------



## The Creepster

OH YEAH I do....real good

The person below my post would like for me to fix them


----------



## fick209

depends on what part of me you are going to try to "fix" 

Person below my post is much happier this evening then they were this morning


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm happy most of the time, actually


The person below my post needs a hug


----------



## Zurgh

Who couldn't?


The person below has found something that was lost.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Oh I found my sanity.


the person below my post knows the periodic table.


----------



## Zurgh

Yes, but the kids table is more fun!


The person below my post has recently upgraded.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Possibly, it's all a matter of perception....

The person below my post has started their $20 prop challenge


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm not allowed to compete, but I might do a Show &Tell, which won't be started until March.


The person below my post has soulful eyes


----------



## morbidmike

yes it's all the soul's I'v collected that's where I store them


the person below my post would like a new car with no payments


----------



## fick209

Sure, who wouldn't?

Person below my post is enjoying watching the olympics


----------



## RoxyBlue

I haven't watched it much, truth be told.


The person below my post watched the Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show the last two nights.


----------



## morbidmike

just last night to see the boxer win working class


the person below my post thinks it's funny I caught myself on fire today well just my hoodie(DO NOT USE A GRINDER WHEN THE SPARKS FLY TWORD YOU!!!!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

I did something like that in a chemistry lab - it wasn't funny then, but it is now


The person below my post is taking Friday off this week


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, have too much work to catch up on after being off work all last week because of the snow storms.

The person below my post wants to get a new computer


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope pretty happy with the one I have.


the person below my post is going to go on a topical cruise.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not any time soon


The person below my post likes hard boiled eggs


----------



## Eeeekim

true (deviled is the best)

The person below my post likes spray on cheese on a can.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, eeewwwww, no!


The person below my post likes to start the day with a nice cup of tea


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...this morning was peppermint tea!

The person below my post is getting a refund this year


----------



## RoxyBlue

We won't know that until we do the taxes.


The person below my post has already filed income taxes.


----------



## fick209

For the company yes, my personal taxes I tend to procrastinate and usually end up doing a last minute scramble file

Person below my post has big plans for this weekend?


----------



## RoxyBlue

If having a four hour rehearsal and singing at two church services make for big plans, then yes


The person below my post has been a Forum member for more than a year


----------



## morbidmike

no but it probably seem's like it!!!


the person below my post works as an alligator dentist Hygenist


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I only accept crocodiles as patients.


The person below my post was an iguana in a previous life


----------



## The Creepster

yes...

The person below my post wants to come over for supper


----------



## RoxyBlue

I had dinner already, thank you


The person below my post likes having parties


----------



## Spooky1

Only if you're there Roxy

The person below my post has been watching the Olympics


----------



## morbidmike

nope BOREING I stay in the labor-a-tory


the person below my post is ticked that I called the olympic's boreing hahahahaha


----------



## Zurgh

No, I highly agree with you.


The person below would watch the winter Olympics if they added polar bear wrestling. (I know I would!)


----------



## morbidmike

yep and human skeet shooting


the person below my post wishes they had more time to work on props


----------



## RoxyBlue

I definitely wish I had more time to do creative things


The person below my post knows how to ski


----------



## The Creepster

No...

The person below my post loves infomercials


----------



## Zurgh

I'm sure my evil twin (It's all relative) does, but some are too stupid not to be funny in small doses.


The person below my post has done something once thought imposable.


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...succeed 

The person below my post likes slow music


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like all kinds of music tempos, but you can't beat slow for schmaltz


The person below my post should have gone to bed an hour ago.


----------



## morbidmike

nope I'm a big boy


the person below my post is cuddling a kitty cat right now


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but I was playing with the dogs a couple minutes ago

The person below my post wants to get into better shape


----------



## morbidmike

do I need to be bigger than arnold


the person below my post is wanting to have pancakes for dinner with me or atleast my wife she's nicer


----------



## The Creepster

Yeah then you go with me to the gym...so you can get big and strong like me

The person below my post can't keep up with me


----------



## fick209

Very true, in more ways than one

Person below my post needs a haircut


----------



## Zurgh

Guilty. With my curly locks, it looks like I have a perm!


The person below my post knows too much.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You can never know too much - knowledge is good


The person below my post will be home tomorrow


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

For a few hours in the morning .....

The person below my post knows a good thing when they see it.


----------



## fick209

I do....just never seem to see that good thing lately:googly:

person below my post is surprised that US Womens hockey did not get gold


----------



## Spooky1

True, but I'll still be rooting for the USA mens hockey team!

The person below my post hasn't watched any of the Olympics


----------



## RoxyBlue

I haven't watched very much of it, that's for sure


The person below my post knows how to ice skate


----------



## morbidmike

yes in my truck I'm very good on the highway


the person below my post is hopeing for a relaxing weekend


----------



## RoxyBlue

I could hope, but I have two church services and three theater performances lined up, so I think I shall be busy

The person below my post is thinking of leaving work early today


----------



## The Creepster

yes in fact I am not going to work at all.....HA

The person below my post will someday figure it out


----------



## Zurgh

I'm sure that if I ever do, I'll be the last to know about it!



The person below has been the clue bus driver on the last shift.


----------



## Tequila325

No?

The person below my post is spicy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only when I eat garlic


The person below my post loves to cook


----------



## morbidmike

cook water yes


the person below my post suffers from dry skin


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, other than my hands that get dry from being soaped several times a day, I don't have a dry skin problem.


The person below my post loves to wear wild eye makeup


----------



## The Creepster

I do...cause I am so sexy

The person below my post wants to buy me some flowers


----------



## haunted canuck

I can give you stinkweed
The person below my post knows the Canadian anthem


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's this:






The person below my post can hit that high note in the American national anthem


----------



## The Creepster

only if I get kicked in the right place

The person below my post lives by the sword


----------



## morbidmike

yes my ginsu x350 saber


the person below my post is a Whitney Houston fan


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not really.


The person below my post has a tree house


----------



## morbidmike

nope


the person below my post worked on prop's today


----------



## The Creepster

Yup.....

The person below my post is a stool pigeon


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I'm actually more of a dove


The person below my post feeds the birds


----------



## morbidmike

yes lead hahahahah


the person below my post is insane and love's it


----------



## The Creepster

Indeed...but it makes others nervous for some reason

The person below my post has never been run over by a vehicle


----------



## Goblin

Nope.

Person below me likes cold weather


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes I do.


The person below my post actually eats fruitcake


----------



## The Creepster

for shock value only...

The person below my post is thinking what to do


----------



## morbidmike

yes I'm at a loss


the person below my post wants chicken for dinner


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm more in the mood for nachos, plus we already have the chips, cheese, and guacamole at home


The person below my post would rather be at home right now


----------



## morbidmike

I am home silly



the person below my post is not home now


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're correct, and I wish I were home - too nice outside to be sitting in an office


The person below my post is going to grow some pumpkins this year


----------



## Zurgh

Funny, I just might! And in my front lawn, too! Seriously!



The person below my post may have the answer I search for.


----------



## morbidmike

Nope no room


the person below my post wants to come over and shovel doggiepoo for me


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, we have enough to keep us busy in our yard


The person below my post hates cleaning the litter box


----------



## Zurgh

Yup, that why the kids do the doo.



The person below would like a veggie garden.


----------



## Spooky1

Not really, but we do grow our own pumpkins.

The person below my post still has snow in their yard.


----------



## The Creepster

Yeah...but not for long..gasoline fixes everything

The person below my post likes to dance to lute solos


----------



## Evil Andrew

Well, I've never done it before, but here are some folks enjoying it






The person below my post spends too much time in the Fun and Games forum, and not enough time building props


----------



## The Creepster

No...I am just that good

The person below my post wants to sniff some glue


----------



## Zurgh

When working with PVC, it is inevitable...and flammable!... WEEEE!...er..


the person below my post is somewhat coherent, sometimes.


----------



## morbidmike

never I like incoherent better


the person will have a good day today so say I


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll do my best


The person below my post likes wearing fuzzy slippers


----------



## The Creepster

yes...when the kitty cats are not available 

The person below my post has questioned authority


----------



## RoxyBlue

When you're as sensible and rational as I am, that does happen sometimes

The person below my post is a responsible person most of the time


----------



## The Creepster

Yeah...it sucks

The person below my post wants a pony


----------



## Spooky1

Not really, but how about a dog the size of a pony?

The person below my post is emerging from their Winter hibernation.


----------



## morbidmike

no Ive been active a little cold weather dont slow me down


the person below my post is having a issue with their prop design


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...but it will be solved this week

The person below my post is looking froward to the sunrise


----------



## RoxyBlue

A little sunlight always starts the day off right.


The person below my post thinks Speedos should be banned.


----------



## Zurgh

On some, YES!


The person below my post has had an epic struggle in the last month.


----------



## Goblin

Does 2500 in car repairs count. lol

Person below my post has big plans for St. Patrick's Day


----------



## Zurgh

Aside from eating corned beef & locking my self away so I don't kill innocent people in revenge of my ancestors because of a murderous "saint", no nothing unusual. 


The person below wants some cake.


----------



## The Creepster

No...I have only 1 % more of body fat to drop for summer, but you can have my piece

The person below my post wants to see what this button does


----------



## RoxyBlue

You mean the one marked "Do Not Press This...BOOOOM!!!!!


The person below my post does not mind picking up the pieces


----------



## The Creepster

No...I gots lots of glue

The person below my post is in demand


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's the burden I carry for being indispensable:googly:


The person below my post has plans for this weekend


----------



## The Creepster

Yes.....long distance plans

The person below my post wants to close their eyes


----------



## Goblin

...and miss all the excitement?

The person below my post has a big Halloween haunt planned


----------



## morbidmike

kinda it's getting bigger every year and so is the following of my personal minion's


the person below my post wants tickets to a Elton John concert


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like his music, but live concerts are usually too loud for my tastes (and ears)


The person below my post is getting a little rain today


----------



## Zurgh

Yup! It's getting old & I wanna play with chalk in the warm sun!



The person below is a winner.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why, yes, I just won on Last Post Wins, as a matter of fact


The person below my post enjoys meeting new people


----------



## The Creepster

No....I really don't....

The person below my post would want to meet a razor wielding nut case just for the experience


----------



## morbidmike

yes if I can wear a shark bite suit


the person below my post cant wait to cut the grass


----------



## Goblin

I don't mow grass anymore.

Person below my post wants to buy a new car


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I want my old car to make it to 200,000 miles


The person below my post wants to try out a new hairstyle


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...I just shaved a Mohawk for spring......


The person below my post wants to wrestle


----------



## Goblin

With my heart condition!!!!!!!!

Person below my post likes The legend of Sleepy Hollow


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes I do


The person below my post is a fan of classic horror movies


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...I am 

The person below my post likes the B-52's


----------



## Zurgh

Yes, old school bombers rock! Oh, the band... ew


The person below my post has a good plan.


----------



## Goblin

I do????????

Person below my post likes to cook


----------



## Zurgh

Yes, 1st BBQ of the year today!



The person below my post has powers


----------



## Goblin

I do????????

Person below my post is working on a prop


----------



## Zurgh

Always


The person below my post found the key


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you lose one?

The person below my post could use a newer computer


----------



## fick209

In dire need of a new one at work and it's in the office budget to upgrade it in the next 2 months

Person below my post is done filling out their NCAA brackets


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, you can probably guess the answer to that one


The person below my post is not a fan of basketball


----------



## morbidmike

your right I hate all sport's and nascar too!!!


the person below my post think's I'm wierd to say that


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not at all - you're just weird in general:jol:


The person below my post is working late tonight


----------



## Zurgh

Nope



The person below my post has seen that thing


----------



## morbidmike

yes several times


the person below my post like's to snort pea's


----------



## The Creepster

No..not on purpose 

The person below my post knows how to use a rotatory phone


----------



## Goblin

Yes I do

The person below my post is irish


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm part Irish on my mother's side.


The person below my post is wearing green today


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yes I'm wearing my green socks, with the orange trim.


the person below my post is going to have a few drinks tonight for St. Patties day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hadn't planned on it, but that's not a bad idea


The person below my post likes green eggs and ham


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Perfect day for it.


the person below my post is going horse back riding tomorow


----------



## morbidmike

nope not me


the person below my post likes green beer


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't like beer at all

The person below my post thinks snakes are cool


----------



## Zurgh

Sure!



The person below has shown wise judgement abilities in the last 3 days


----------



## Goblin

I have??????

Person below my post is ready for Easter


----------



## morbidmike

what's easter?


the person below my post will break a pencil lead at work today


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll actually be using a real pencil today, so I'll have to be extra careful now.

The person below my post is about to post a $20 prop contest entry


----------



## The Creepster

No...my attempt was well over 20$

The person below my post is listening to some form of noise


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, the fan for the HVAC system is running again


The person below my post lives west of the Mississippi


----------



## The Creepster

YES....but its not my fault

The person below my post resists making fun of people


----------



## morbidmike

LOL


the person below my post wants to shed a few pounds


----------



## The Creepster

Nope, I am set for summer at 10% body fat and Chiseled

The person below my post is not very sneaky


----------



## Zurgh

Sure, you can believe that... if you want.



The person below my post found new use for something old


----------



## morbidmike

yes throwing it out


the person below my post is better at computers than I am


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe


The person below my post is going home early today


----------



## morbidmike

going ???I'm already there or here maybe


the person below my post likes chickens on nat. poultry day


----------



## Zurgh

Meat is always good!



The person below has had pet chickens


----------



## morbidmike

yes 590 of them all for sacrifice and no you cant play!!!


the person below my post now wants to kill something


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you volunteering to be the sacrifice?


The person below my post is enjoying good weather today


----------



## Zurgh

So nice!



The person below wants me to send em' some of this great weather


----------



## morbidmike

save it we have awsome weather here already I got my new lepord print speedo on gettin some sun


the person below my post now has a mental image and like's it yeah baby!!!!


----------



## Zurgh

No, I think some one may, but it is not me.



The person below needs some time to reload


----------



## RoxyBlue

I need time to relax - is that the same thing?


The person below my post knows how to use a sewing machine


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Person below my post loves to dance


----------



## Zurgh

Does spastic twitching count? Otherwise, no.



The person below my post just absolutely will not, today


----------



## RoxyBlue

I will absolutely not fly a kite today


The person below my post is fairly normal


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...yes we are

The person below my post likes making toothpaste


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does a baking soda/hydrogen peroxide slurry count?


The person below my post wants to run madly down the street while laughing hysterically


----------



## Zurgh

Not always, today I skipped at a fair pace & giggled.


The person below my post filled in the blanks today


----------



## The Creepster

yes with live rounds:googly:

The person below my post got away


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was that you shooting at me? How un-neighborly


The person below my post has a dog


----------



## The Creepster

Yes ....3

The person below my post wants to chase the dragon


----------



## Goblin

What dragon?

Person below my post likes Easter candy


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like the malted milk robin eggs, but not the yellow Peeps


The person below my post needs to run an errand today


----------



## morbidmike

nope but I would run over a person named Erin


the person below my post does not have the vast knowledge of LED's like I do (I meaning Otaku)


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm definitely not an LED expert


The person below my post has bought a gravesite


----------



## fick209

Nope, don't really plan on giving that much thought for a few more years at least

Person below my post will be attending Lent Sevices tonight


----------



## The Creepster

LOL uh yeah sure....IT BURNS

Person below my post thinks the holy water taste funny


----------



## RoxyBlue

I never touch the stuff, so I couldn't say

The person below my post is like a ray of sunshine in people's lives


----------



## The Creepster

LOL uh again sure......LOL


The person below my post should have gotten this post before me


----------



## Zurgh

Nope, I wouldn't say that about myself 



▼ sees the junkyard for the cars


----------



## RoxyBlue

That must be the urban equivalent of seeing (or not seeing) the forest for the trees. Oh, and I see ALL


The person below my post is wearing red today


----------



## morbidmike

nope but I do have purple plad boxer's on


the person below my post will sitdown today


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...but it hurts

The person below my post got to hear a bird sing


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, several times so far - windows are open and all the outside noise is filtering in.


The person below my post gets mad when the sun is shining


----------



## Zurgh

Nope! I'm always mad, not angry, but mad. I love sunshine, until it starts talking...



▼ thinks some should be heavily medicated


----------



## The Creepster

Yes the delivery guy keeps on crying and says that hes got a family and to stop cutting...oh wait....

The person below my post has had a issue like this before


----------



## Zurgh

All too often, er, I mean never... 



▼ prefers dull to sharp


----------



## morbidmike

dull makes better laceration's on the unsuspecting


the person below my post is happy they are not my neighbor


----------



## Zurgh

No, sad we can't share in person & compare notes...



▼ wishes not to be in my dream neighborhood with morbid mike, & The Creepster...


----------



## Goblin

If you say so. lol

Person below me dresses up like the Easter Bunny for the kids


----------



## morbidmike

yes the headless bunny who flops on the floor and spew's blood all over it's a crowd pleaser


the person below my post will have a bad thought about someone today


----------



## The Creepster

Well ok just this once....

The person below my post was surprised to wake up this morning


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not at all


The person below my post is going out for breakfast tomorrow morning


----------



## morbidmike

nope going to do a panel change


the person below my post like's making war instead of love


----------



## RoxyBlue

Of course not, don't be such a silly


The person below my post likes to read poetry


----------



## morbidmike

yes on the porta john walls LOL


the person below my post has never had to ride in the polish space shuttle (aka porta John)


----------



## The Creepster

Yes I have...

the person below my post is going to have some breakfast


----------



## Zurgh

Some day...


▼ has something important to sign, soon


----------



## morbidmike

yes unemployment papers hahahahaha


the person below my post woke up in a good mood


----------



## RoxyBlue

Always

The person below my post went shopping today


----------



## The Creepster

I did...kitty cats needed more food

The person below my post wants to fly a kite


----------



## Zurgh

Not, today, perhaps later this week



▼ has a style all there own


----------



## The Creepster

I would have to ask on that one.....

The person below my post is edumacated


----------



## Zurgh

Yup, I am a graduated ov sixthed grade! Only take me twice



▼ has powers beyond the understanding of mere mortals


----------



## Goblin

Only if I came from the planet Krypton. lol

Person below me dresses up on Halloween


----------



## RoxyBlue

Of course! Don't we all?

The person below my post forgot to take out the trash


----------



## Goblin

Didn't forget.....rasging thunderstorm going on

Person below me like strawberry shortcake?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, and that was always my choice for a birthday "cake" when I was a kid.


The person below my post is kind


----------



## Zurgh

Could be...



▼ has reason to expect the unexplainable today


----------



## RoxyBlue

Already did, as in, why hasn't HP come up with a Windows 7 compatible all-in-one printer driver yet?


The person below my post sometimes hates computers


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Just computor viruses

Person below my post has a big haunt planned this year


----------



## Zurgh

Bigger than last year



▼ found new use for that old thing in the corner


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Person below me hides Easter eggs with the kids


----------



## Zurgh

Yup



▼ hides Easter bunnies from the kids


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Person below me dyes all their Easter Eggs black and orange


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, I don't do the Easter egg dye thing


However, the person below my post thinks black & orange Easter eggs would be pretty cool


----------



## Goblin

Espeially if they were checkered

Person below me likes pie alamode


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like the "a la mode" without the pie


The person below my post really should be doing something useful right about now


----------



## The Creepster

yes...taking a shower....

The person below my post stole all the towels


----------



## Goblin

Well they were just there for the taking.......

Person below me likes to square dance.....or is it dance like a square?


----------



## The Creepster

I dance in a square does that count?

The person below my post would like a Bill Gates hair cut


----------



## Zurgh

Wow, the economy has gotten so bad Bill Gates is cutting hair now?!?!:googly:



▼ knows all about the forbidden


----------



## The Creepster

Only cause sin is fun...and low in trans and saturated fats

The person below m post stole m " " ke


----------



## RoxyBlue

It just fell under your desk, silly


The person below my post is beginning to wonder about some folks' sanity (or lack thereof)


----------



## Zurgh

Nah, not my business. Besides, just who is really sane?



▼ will drink a nicely alcoholic beverage instead of me & enjoy it


----------



## Goblin

Can't. I'm diabetic

Person below me likes to play video games


----------



## scareme

Never played a video game in my life.

The person below my post likes only their pillow, and brings it with them on trips.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Person below me loves to dance


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes I do


The person below my post was not popular in high school


----------



## Zurgh

Could be...



▼ is a Pokemon master


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nooooo


The person below my post likes to read books under the covers with a flashlight


----------



## Goblin

I did when I was a kid

Person below me likes to pretend like there are ghosts and goblins
hiding between every tree and bush at night


----------



## Howlinmadjack

What do you mean pretend?


The person below me spends hours taking apart electronics to see if they have any practical use.


----------



## Goblin

Only if they're broken

Person below me dance with the devil in the pale moonlight


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I've never had the honor


The person below my post is considered a good dancer


----------



## The Creepster

LOL yeah...by my kitty cats

The person below my post has found a way to spend more money


----------



## Goblin

I have????????

Person below my post has a great new prop idea


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes I do, so now I just need to get cracking on it


The person below my post could use a vacation


----------



## The Creepster

Yes....lets all go to Vegas this weekend

The person below my post wants to count cards


----------



## Evil Queen

I'd rather count money.

TPBM sleeps with a teddy bear.


----------



## The Creepster

No...a giant SMURF

The person below my post wants to go on the water slide with me


----------



## Zurgh

WEEE!



▼ has a reason for what they did today


----------



## Goblin

Yeah I did

Person below me has to work Easter Monday


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes I do


The person below my post enjoys practical jokes


----------



## The Creepster

I do...but only if they end badly

The person below my post saw a car today


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, and I drove one, too!:googly:


The person below my post is a brunette


----------



## Goblin

Was before it went gray!

Person below me likes marshmellow rabbits


----------



## Zurgh

No way! Ewwww! Dip it in sugar & call it a Peep. Yuck!



▼ loves to eat Easter candy


----------



## Joiseygal

As long as it has peanut butter! 

The person below my post is off from work today


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, I'm here.


The person below my post is having an Easter get-together this weekend.


----------



## Goblin

Afraid not. Used to though

Person below my post is planning a big Easter


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sort of - singing in a church choir means your Easter is planned for you


The person below my post would love to retire early


----------



## Spooky1

Maybe, but then what would I do?

The person below my post believes in the Easter bunny.


----------



## Goblin

Santa Claus too

Person below my post would like to do Halloween Easter eggs


----------



## Wildcat

OOhh. Good idea. A mini MOB with an egg.

The person below my post going to spend today outside taking in the great weather.


----------



## The Creepster

Yes I am....time to go have fun


The person below my post, wants to try some rabbit for dinner


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not me


The person below my post does not eat meat


----------



## Zurgh

No, I'm quite carnivorous.



▼ found an old treasure, recently


----------



## Evil Queen

Actually yes I did.

TPBM wishes they were at the beach.


----------



## Zurgh

Not particularly



▼ has or will have some lovely Easter eggs painted or dyed


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, because I don't like hard boiled eggs


The person below my post likes those malted robin eggs


----------



## Goblin

Yeah I do. But can't have them anymore cause I'm diabetic

Person below my post like the peanut butter eggs


----------



## The Creepster

No....I don't eat sweets

The person below my post likes feeling the sun on their face


----------



## scareme

You got it.

The person below my post has never felt an earthquake.


----------



## Goblin

We had a tremor once. It was in 1969

Person below my post had a Happy Easter?


----------



## The Creepster

I did....and no authorities had to be call this year

The person below my post wants to go outside and sing today


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, the pipes could use a rest after this past weekend


The person below my post is going to try a new hairstyle soon


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...a reverse mohawk 

The person below my post wants to give me said Haircut


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm pretty good at cutting hair, although I've never tried doing a Mohawk



The person below my post has a softer side


----------



## The Creepster

Not really...I am pretty solid, thanks to all the working out I do:googly:

The person below my post wants to get crazy with the hedge clippers


----------



## Goblin

More like an axe. lol

Person below my post is for grass mowing time gain


----------



## The Creepster

yes...with extreme mowing

The person below my post wants supper


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope already had it.

TPBM is ready to play games.


----------



## The Creepster

Yes but its hard....

The person below my post has good hand skills


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep I'm quite crafty with my hands.

TPBM is good with tools.


----------



## The Creepster

I am... I got lots and lots of them I have this really cool one as well, but it would take to long to type all the perks

The person below my post knows how to create havoc


----------



## Evil Queen

It's my job.

TPBM has an evil twin.


----------



## Zurgh

Maybe... lots...




▼ has more than the typical arsenal


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope my arsenal is pretty typical.

TPBM has been to a haunt convention.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Person below my post has a fovorite color


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes - blue (are you surprised?)


The person below my post is usually pretty mellow


----------



## Evil Queen

Yeah pretty much.

TPBM gets up early in the morning.


----------



## The Creepster

I never sleep...so YES

The person below my post has ate a bug


----------



## RoxyBlue

Probably


The person below my post wants to dance


----------



## The Creepster

I would if they would undo these restraints 

The person below my post is following my lead


----------



## RoxyBlue

I must confess I'm terrible at following:googly:


The person below my post is at home right now


----------



## Goblin

Yep. I'm on disability

Person below my post is planning a big summer vacation


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, just a little one


The person below my post has many pairs of shoes


----------



## Goblin

Just two

Person below my post likes old tv shows


----------



## RoxyBlue

I do - there's such a feeling of nostalgia associated with them


The person below my post does not watch much TV


----------



## Dark Star

Very true.

The person below me is experiencing warmth and sunshine today.


----------



## The Creepster

Its always nice inside my crematorium....


The person below my post wants to join me


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you mean in your crematorium, that would require an asbestos suit

The person below my post likes to walk barefoot in the park


----------



## The Creepster

yes because the grass on my feet feels good

The person below my post knows no bounds


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope I've been.....nevermind.

TPBM has dark hair.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not as dark as it used to be


The person below my post is aging gracefully


----------



## Goblin

I like to think I am

Person below my post likes ice cream floats on a hot day


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like ice cream floats no matter what the weather is - shoot, now I'm craving one!:googly:


The person below my post wants that corner office


----------



## Goblin

Nope. I'm on disability

Person below me likes puppies


----------



## The Creepster

I do...I like most animals

The person below my post does not want to know the future


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Then I might dread what's coming

Person below me is scared of big hairy spiders


----------



## RoxyBlue

That would be a "yes"

The person below me is strong


----------



## The Creepster

YES....wanna see?

The person below my post is not as strong as me


----------



## Goblin

How strong are you?

Person below me likes brownies


----------



## Zurgh

...and pixies, elves, & sprites. They are all delicious!



▼ wonders what it's like out there


----------



## Goblin

Out where?

Person below me believes there is life on other planets


----------



## morbidmike

I know there is they live in my basement in my craft room


the person below my post can speak some spanish


----------



## Goblin

Not a word

Person below my post likes pineapple upside down crab?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't think that dish is listed in "Joy of Cooking"


The person below my post is not as weird as s/he appears to be


----------



## Goblin

No I'm not.......and I'm a he. 

Person below my post is fun to play games with


----------



## Evil Queen

Yes I am.

TPBM has visited other countries?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, England and Scotland


The person below my post was born outside the United States


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Right here in the USA

Person below my post likes to travel


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually not a lot - short trips are okay though


The person below my post has a birthday coming up soon


----------



## Goblin

60th in October.....Is that soon?

Person below my post likes hot chcocolate on a cold day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Absolutely


The person below my post comes from a big family


----------



## The Creepster

I do...

The person below my post forgot to pay a bill


----------



## morbidmike

I dont know anyone named bill


the person below my post will know where they are when the get there


----------



## Goblin

I guess so

Person above my post likes to wear boots


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't this the person below my post thread?  I do wear boots sometimes.

The person below my post has been baking brownies recently.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, and you've eaten many of them


The person below my post is up past his bedtime


----------



## Goblin

I don't have one

Person below me likes playing games


----------



## The Creepster

Too much....Yatzee 

The person below my post likes warm fuzzy things


----------



## RoxyBlue

My dog is warm and fuzzy, and I like her, so yes


The person below my post is a warm and fuzzy thing


----------



## The Creepster

LOL Shhhhh don't tell no one ok?

The person below my post is one of my favorites on here!


----------



## RoxyBlue

How sweet of you to say so


The person below my post has put away all the winter clothing


----------



## The Creepster

Indeed....its all down hill from here

The person below my post is looking froward to rush-hour


----------



## Spooky1

Don't have to because I took today off!

The person below my post will be mowing their lawn this weekend.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Person below my post will have their car worked on this weekend


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, I do hope to get it vacuumed at least


The person below my post knows how to change the oil on a car


----------



## Evil Queen

Not a clue.

TPBM can sew.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, and that reminds me that I need to finish a shirt I started last October:googly:


The person below my post likes to paint


----------



## The Creepster

No I hate it

The person below my post likes to brush


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Person below my post likes cheese popcorn


----------



## Zurgh

Yup


▼ wants my secret BBQ recipes


----------



## Goblin

Can I?

Person below me has a special Halloween dessert


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...frosting on a straight razor

The person below my post likes paper cuts


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Person below my post likes windy days


----------



## Monk

sure

the person below my post lives on the left coast!


----------



## Evil Queen

I guess that depends on which way you're facing.

TPBM was not born where they live now.


----------



## Monk

correct

the person below my post hasn't had breakfast today


----------



## Evil Queen

That's right

TPBM has a busy day today.


----------



## Monk

true

the person below my post has an easy weekend planned


----------



## Evil Queen

Unfortunately no.

TPBM is going on a long journey this year


----------



## Monk

always

the person below my post likes to travel


----------



## Evil Queen

Not really.

TPBM has traveled to a different country


----------



## morbidmike

yes a few


the person below my post needs to shave their nostril's


----------



## Evil Queen

Ummm nope

TPBM needs to shave their butt.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, fortunately no


The person below my post has more than two pairs of shoes


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep 4

TPBM has a collection of something.


----------



## Goblin

Yes I do

Person below my post likes flying


----------



## The Creepster

No...I don't

The person below my post wants a cracker


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Person below my post lovs barbeque


----------



## Evil Queen

Yes

TPBM slept in late this morning.


----------



## Goblin

No later than usual

TPBMP likes strawberries on their cereal


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...and blueberries 

The person below my post is stuck


----------



## Goblin

Nope

PBMP has a favorite take out


----------



## Evil Queen

In & Out Burger

TPBM plays a musical instrument.


----------



## morbidmike

yes the bone saw muhahaha in tune with screaming


the person below my post like's wierd things


----------



## Evil Queen

I guess I like you well enough. lol

TPBM is afraid of spiders.


----------



## morbidmike

nope I got bit 23 times last year and had a allergic reaction


the person below my post like's heavy metal music


----------



## Evil Queen

It's alright, I prefer classic rock.

TPBM likes to read.


----------



## Goblin

Yes I do

PBMP likes to sing in the shower


----------



## Spooky1

Sometimes, but I don't think anyone would want to listen.

TPBMP has had a busy weekend


----------



## Goblin

Semi busy

Person below me loves chocolate syrup and nuts on ice cream


----------



## RoxyBlue

Chocolate syrup, yes, but not the nuts


The person below my post has to go to work tomorrow


----------



## Goblin

Nope. I'm on disability

PBMP likes turnip greens


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

TPBM found a recently lost item.


----------



## Dark Star

Not that I can think of 

The person below my post is having soda for breakfast


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope no soda before noon.

TPBM is addicted to coffee.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I average barely a cup a day, so probably not


The person below my post has eaten the last of the Easter candy


----------



## Evil Queen

No someone managed to beat me to it.

TPBM bought clearance Easter candy for Halloween.


----------



## Dark Star

Are you kidding? LOL Although I have been known to use Halloween candy for Christmas lol

TPBM likes her chocolate


----------



## Evil Queen

Ohhhh yeahhhhh.

TPBM is dieting.


----------



## Dark Star

Aren't I always 

TPBM is running on very little sleep this week


----------



## Evil Queen

Seems to be a trend lately.

TPBM finds great stuff at thrift stores.


----------



## The Creepster

No I don't

The person below my post this they do


----------



## Evil Queen

Huh?

TPBM has new toys to play with


----------



## The Creepster

LOL yes
The person below my post has better typing skills then ME LOL


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope just use backspace a lot.

TPBM is getting ready to lift.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm getting ready to lift out of my chair and make some lunch


The person below my post is in good shape


----------



## The Creepster

YES...wanna come spot?

The person below my post wants to have 19.5 inch GUNS like me


----------



## Evil Queen

I think they would look a little strange on me.

TPBM is barefoot.


----------



## Goblin

Yes

Person below my post is at work


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am


The person below my post would like to be able to type faster


----------



## Evil Queen

Any faster and my fingers would be in knots.

TPBM is working hard.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP is having a bad day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not at all.


The person below my post just had lunch


----------



## Goblin

Not yet

PBMP is ready to go home for the day


----------



## RoxyBlue

True, but I have billing to do


The person below my post has completed at least one prop for Halloween


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope haven't started any yet.

TPBM makes a lot of props every year.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

PBMP still has Easter candy left


----------



## Zurgh

Yup



▼ has deductive powers beyond reason or sanity (or is just very lucky:googly


----------



## Goblin

Just lucky I guess

The person below my post will be Zurgh again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


The person below my post is a very nice person


----------



## Goblin

I try to be

PBMP is a nice person too


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, but not as nice as Johnny Thunder


The person below my post would enjoy having dinner with a movie star


----------



## Goblin

More than just a dinner. lol

TPBMP likes Kentucky Fried Chicken


----------



## RoxyBlue

I used to like the hot wings, but I haven't had any KFC in a long time now


The person below my post was busy posting elsewhere


----------



## Goblin

I was downloading some stuff onto a cd

PBMP has a samll dog as a pet


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's about 50 pounds, so that makes her a medium


The person below my post has a pet rat


----------



## The Creepster

Only as food FOR MY KITTY CATS

The person below my post wants to find out if this will hurt


----------



## RoxyBlue

You would never hurt me


The person below my post took shop or home ec in high school


----------



## The Creepster

Of course...home ec...thats a meat market..LOL

The person below my post like being flirted with


----------



## Evil Queen

Sure

TPBM was a straight A student


----------



## The Creepster

LOL yeah....for ummm nevermind

The person below my post will never learn


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm always learning.

TPBM likes to cook.


----------



## The Creepster

No I have to.....

The person below my post likes to dance with the house plants


----------



## Dark Star

house plants? lol

the person below my post will have a soda today


----------



## The Creepster

LOL yeah thats what I will do....

The person below my post knows that soda will kill you


----------



## Dark Star

yeah....but its fizzy good 

the person below me had a healthy breakfast


----------



## The Creepster

Of course....


The person below my post likes guys that wear you know


----------



## Evil Queen

Chaps?

TPBM likes women who wear?


----------



## Goblin

Yep

PBMP likes days off


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes I do, and hope to start having some soon


The person below my post knows how to fly a kite


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't everybody?

PBMP had a favorite kite as a kid


----------



## Dark Star

nope

The person below my post gets up really early


----------



## Goblin

I do?

Person below my post has been to Scotland


----------



## morbidmike

nope Germany no Scotland


the person below my post is a huge fan of ME!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Um not so much. lol

TPBM is moving slow this morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

A little bit. I'm not a morning person


The person below my post likes watching old movies


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

TPBM has a big day planned


----------



## Dark Star

OH yeah you know it Person below my post ...LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post left something out of her post


The person below my post never leaves anything out


----------



## Evil Queen

Hahaha not very often.

TPBM is having a good morning.


----------



## Dark Star

The person above my post knows I am used to another forum Person below my post LOL


----------



## Evil Queen

Hahaha all confuzeled PAM

TPBM will get things back on track


----------



## Dark Star

The person below my post knows I need more coffee to function


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

TPBM needs to go shopping


----------



## The Creepster

No...I am not allowed to

The person below my post wants to help


----------



## Evil Queen

Sure

TPBM has the list.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I left it on the kitchen counter


The person below my post is thinking about lunch


----------



## Goblin

Yeah I am person below my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin said:


> Yeah I am person below my post


...and??? (You and DarkStar have something in common today:googly

The person below my post keeps forgetting the rules of the game


----------



## Goblin

I get in too big on a hurry. lol

PBMP is ready for lunch


----------



## Dark Star

nope haven't had breakfast yet

Is the person below me referring to the lack of "THE" ?


----------



## Goblin

The what?

TPBMP is ready for summer?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't think I have a choice


The person below my post has ridden on a camel


----------



## The Creepster

Yes, but it was because of the good gas mileage

The person below my post wants to jump with me


----------



## Evil Queen

Off a cliff? Jump rope? Jump the gun?

TPBM is having lunch.


----------



## Dark Star

Hummmmm like in a bouncy house? Yeah I would do that.

The person below me owns more than one car


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBM likes grilled chicken


----------



## morbidmike

nope fried healthier


the person below my post had a good day today


----------



## Goblin

Been good so far

TPBMP has to mow his grass today


----------



## morbidmike

dammit your right


the person below my post feels sorry for me for having to mow the lawn


----------



## Goblin

Yes I do.

TPBMP loves to eat bananas with their cereal


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I eat my cereal plain and dry


The person below my post is wearing red socks


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Barefooted

TPBMP likes kool aid


----------



## The Creepster

I like the concept of it, but don't really like the drink

The person below my post found out too late


----------



## Goblin

Yeah. That's for sure

TPBMP has some new halloween prop ideas on the drawing board


----------



## morbidmike

most are in progress


the person below my post likes goat liver


----------



## Evil Queen

Never had it.

TPBM would like to go into outer space.


----------



## morbidmike

not to uranus lol


the person below me dosent get it


----------



## RoxyBlue

I do, and shame on you:googly:


The person below my post has a heart of gold


----------



## Dark Star

sadly most of the time.. lol

The person below my post likes the ocean


----------



## morbidmike

no lakes yes


the person below me wants to take a foreign trip


----------



## Dark Star

always

The person below my post had toast with butter this morning


----------



## The Creepster

No

The person below my post LIKES FIBER


----------



## Dark Star

I guess lol

The person below my post will do something fun outside today


----------



## morbidmike

nope well besides yell at people


the person below my post love's cat's


----------



## Dark Star

yeah I do

The person below my post is enjoying a sunny day today


----------



## morbidmike

nope I hate sun


the person below my post is a brunett


----------



## Dark Star

yep

The person below my post works from home


----------



## morbidmike

nope just in too much pain to work today waiting on doc app


the person below my post is a post-a-holic


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope:googly:


The person below my post is strong


----------



## morbidmike

only when I eats me spinich ug ug ug 


the person below my post is mad like a duck


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope just crazy as a loon.

TPBM puts ketchup on everything.


----------



## morbidmike

nope ranch dressing and cheese


the person below me like people with hairy backs


----------



## RoxyBlue

That would describe my dad and I like him


The person below my post has lost a parent


----------



## Evil Queen

Yes

TPBM likes sparkly things.


----------



## morbidmike

oooooh shiney



the person below my post has a crush on hulk Hogan


----------



## Evil Queen

No

TPBM makes candles.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not since I was a kid and we made those milk carton candles by pouring wax over ice cubes


The person below my post is crafty


----------



## morbidmike

no I keep getting stuck in the paper mache


the person below my post likes the duke boy's


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can't say as I do


The person below my post likes to wear green


----------



## Dark Star

I don't think I own anything green

The person below me licks the cream out of the center of a Twinkie before eating the cake part.


----------



## Evil Queen

ewww Twinkies.

TPBM keeps a secret stash of chocolate.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm very open about my chocolate


The person below my post likes deviled eggs


----------



## Dark Star

yummy 

The person below me can roller skate


----------



## Evil Queen

Used to haven't tried in years.

TPBM can ice skate.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only tried it once and did not succeed in doing anything but fall on my butt


The person below my post needs a cookie


----------



## Goblin

Only if it's sugar free

TPBMP likes white powdered doughnuts


----------



## Evil Queen

yep

TPBM has taken a cruise.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, although Spooky1 says we should go on one some day


The person below my post went for a run this morning


----------



## The Creepster

I did...go figure, only 6 miles though

The person below my post fell way behind


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope kept right up with ya. lol

TPBM licked a stamp today.


----------



## The Creepster

No...that what the kitty cats do for a living

The person below my post saw the sun today


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep alllll day.

TPBM saw the inside of their eyelids most of the day.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I had to keep my eyes open while I was a work today.

The person below my post was burned as a witch in a past life.


----------



## Evil Queen

Not that I'm aware of.

TPBM has considered past life regression.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Person below my post has had their house burglarized


----------



## Dark Star

No

The person below my post will go hiking this weekend.


----------



## Zurgh

Nope



▼ will bake goodies soon


----------



## Evil Queen

Maybe lol

TPBM balances their checkbook weekly


----------



## Zurgh

what is this balance that you speak of?


▼ is plotting something


----------



## Evil Queen

Who me? Nooooo 

TPBM plants a garden every year.


----------



## Zurgh

Yes I do!



▼ is not going deer hunting this weekend


----------



## Evil Queen

That is correct

TPBM is not going bungee jumping this weekend.


----------



## Goblin

No I'm not

TPBMP will take a trip this weekend


----------



## Zurgh

No way, drugs are bad!



▼ wants things they cannot have


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't everyone?

TPBMP likes to hunt and fish


----------



## Zurgh

Yes, the supermarket is a great place to hunt for deals on meat & my favorite fishing hole is the seafood counter!:googly:



▼ has a restricted diet


----------



## Goblin

No sugar no salt

TPBMP likes to vacation at the beach


----------



## morbidmike

nope not a sun worshiper


the person below my post is a sun worshiper


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope moon worshipper

TPBM has a lot of plans for today.


----------



## morbidmike

yes lay around


the person below my post loves pickles


----------



## Evil Queen

I like pickles

TPBM has a bumper sticker on their vehicle.


----------



## morbidmike

oh hell no


the person below my post is a vegan


----------



## Evil Queen

To quote Mike "oh hell no"

TPBM is a junk food junkie


----------



## Dark Star

nope 

The person below me will be wearing flip flops today


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep and shorts

TPBM is getting a hair cut today


----------



## morbidmike

I'm bald!!!!


the person below my post needs to paint her nails


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope, they're cut short and unpainted

TPBM has had a pedicure


----------



## morbidmike

NO WAY


the person below my post needs a Brazilian wax


----------



## Evil Queen

No thank you

TPBM has his back waxed


----------



## morbidmike

nope its a forest back there lol


the person below my post is a handsome woman


----------



## Evil Queen

Probably not but it's ok.

TPBM has a realistic self image


----------



## Goblin

More realistic than some

TPBMP likes breakfast in bed


----------



## The Creepster

If I had a bed.....yes

The person below my post wants to hold the light for me


----------



## Goblin

Sure. Tell me when and where. lol

TPBMP believes in leprchauns, fairies, and such


----------



## The Creepster

I do...they make cereal and cookies

The person below my post has seen a shooting star


----------



## Goblin

Sen thousands....especially in November

TPBMP has seen a solar ecilpse


----------



## Evil Queen

Yes

TPBM has seen a ghost


----------



## Goblin

Only in photograps........supposedly

Have you ever thought your house was haunted?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes..by shoty construction

The person below my post has had a zinger


----------



## Evil Queen

Dolly Madison Zinger yep

TPBM has been to Disneyland


----------



## morbidmike

no just world


the person below my post is physic


----------



## Evil Queen

I knew you were going to say that. lol

TPBM is psychic lol


----------



## morbidmike

yes I knew you would say that lol


the person below my post is psysic


----------



## Goblin

Yeah I knew you were gonna say that.....yesterday

Person below my post is psychic


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am


The person below my post wants to talk about something else


----------



## The Creepster

I do...

The person below my post knows its Sunday


----------



## Evil Queen

Not Sunday here yet.

TPBM will sleep late tomorrow


----------



## Goblin

Yep

TPBMP will go to church on Sunday morning


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope I have sinned!

The person below my post will eat waffles this morning?


----------



## Dark Star

nope 

the person below my post has a relaxing day planned


----------



## Evil Queen

Maybe I'll go shopping. Eh no.

TPBM is enjoying the sunshine outside.


----------



## Dark Star

yeah I like the sunshine now ask me again in August lol

The person below my post will most likely be in chat sometime today


----------



## Joiseygal

Yes I plan on it especially since this is turning out to be a non productive day.

The person below my post went to a yard sale this weekend?


----------



## The Creepster

They were selling yards? Why do I miss these things

The person below my post wants to come over and hang out


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep that's a good idea.

TPBM has decided to face the day like it or not.


----------



## The Creepster

Yeah...I am not happy about it

The person below my post likes typing


----------



## Evil Queen

Better than talking.

TPBM is working on props today.


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...right after THIS

The person below my post wants to assist


----------



## Evil Queen

Sure

TPBM has virtual tools.


----------



## Joiseygal

Wow I do? I have to go check my house because that could be interesting.

The person below my post likes to go for long walks?


----------



## Goblin

Just got back from one

TPBMP likes raking leaves


----------



## Dark Star

nope

The person below my post went shopping today


----------



## Evil Queen

Should have.

TPBM went to the thrift stores today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, that was yesterday - today was Home Depot day


The person below my post has started a vegetable garden


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes to grow watermelons


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually never have


The person below my post went shopping this weekend


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Went Friday

TPBMP wants to go to the beach


----------



## Joiseygal

No I really don't like the beach but I like the boardwalk

The Person below my post went to the movies last week?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Just wait for the dvd mostly.....it's cheaper

TPBMP loves hot fudge sundies


----------



## Dark Star

ice cream is not really my thing

The person below my post owns more than 10 pairs of shoes


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

TPBM is looking forward to Monday.


----------



## The Creepster

Yay...

The person below my post dropped something


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep but it's been picked up.

TPBM is restless.


----------



## The Creepster

Yes....too much nice weather

The person below my post wants to go camping in a hotel


----------



## Dark Star

can we make s'mores??

The person below my post knows how to make a campfire with no matches


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...and s'mores

The person below my post likes to smile


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep 
TPBM is getting sleepy very sleepy.


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...but don't try that mind...zzZZzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Evil Queen

Too late.

TPBM will now wake up and think he's a girl.


----------



## The Creepster

LOL...Iam so pretty...

The person below my post wants to know my beauty secrets


----------



## Evil Queen

Yes I do but first

TPBM will wake up and be himself.


----------



## The Creepster

Hey wheres my socks?

The person above my post needs to sit down


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope already seated.

TPBM needs to stop tapping his feet.


----------



## The Creepster

sorry...good song

The person below my post needs to move a little to the left


----------



## Evil Queen

Sorry am I blocking your view?

TPBM needs to move to the right.


----------



## The Creepster

Ok but only this once

The person below my post knows that its dark out


----------



## Dark Star

why yes it is!

The person below my post has darkness too.


----------



## The Creepster

Indeed

The person below my post takes a shower really late for some reason


----------



## Dark Star

Yep, I workout late

The person below my post made a big family dinner tonight


----------



## The Creepster

for 2 whole people

The person below my post has a weird music catalog


----------



## Dark Star

You would probably think so lol

The person below my post scared EQ off.


----------



## Evil Queen

How could I scare myself off?

TPBM has had his bedtime story for the night.


----------



## The Creepster

I have..it was very funny

The person below my post missed out


----------



## Dark Star

I guess so 

The person below my post ran today


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope, laid on the floor with my legs on the chair.

TPBM did a little more exercising than usually tonight.


----------



## Dark Star

nope the usual 

The person below my post has alone time tomorrow


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope, not til Wednesday.

TPBM never has alone time.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP dreads Mondays


----------



## Joiseygal

I usually do, but I just got over the flu so I'm loving this Monday. 

The person below my post is watching the news?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

TPBM is already at work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I'm at home today - yay!


The person below my post can't find the fuzzy bunny slippers


----------



## Evil Queen

Maybe cuz I don't have any.lol

TPBM can't find their favorite coffee mug.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's in the dishwasher


The person below my post does not drink coffee


----------



## Evil Queen

You're right.

TPBM will drink soda if there's no coffee.


----------



## Joiseygal

No I like Sunny D if I don't have coffee

The person below my post is getting ready to eat lunch?


----------



## The Creepster

No...not yet
The person below my post needs to hit the gym


----------



## Evil Queen

Yeah uh huh sure.

TPBM hates their job.


----------



## The Creepster

No way I love it!

The person below my post wants to learn how to use a spot welder


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP wants to sail around the world


----------



## morbidmike

no not really


the person below my post like to plant flower's


----------



## Goblin

Nope. I leave that up to other family members

Person below me loves chocolate


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who doesn't?


The person below my post is afraid of worms


----------



## Spooky1

Not at all, they make good bait. 

The person below my post will have a veggie garden this year.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

The person below my post has a pumpkin patch


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

TPBM owns an Iphone.


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope

The person below my post knows how to shoot a gun?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

TPBM knows how to ride a horse.


----------



## The Creepster

A Iron horse

The person below my post likes it when I do this


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep, do it again!

TPBM is stuck with sunshine today while I enjoy the rain.


----------



## Joiseygal

You are correct it is a beautiful day! 

TPBMP sleeps in the nude?


----------



## The Creepster

Te-hehehehe 

The person below my post has been peeking in my window


----------



## Evil Queen

Ummm no it wasn't me it was that other Evil Queen

TPBM needs to shave.


----------



## RoxyBlue

God, I hope not!:googly:


The person below my post takes care of family


----------



## Evil Queen

yes

TPBM has a furry family.


----------



## The Creepster

Yeah..
The person below my post has a lot of shoes


----------



## Evil Queen

no

TPBM has a lot of books.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes I do


The person below my post knows where the money is


----------



## Evil Queen

I did til hubby found it, now I have to find a new place to hide it. lol

TPBM found a new project to work on.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes banana splits


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not at all


The person below my post likes to hide things


----------



## Goblin

Sometimes

TPBMP likes dinner parties


----------



## Dark Star

depends on who is there, but usually

The person below my post picks the onions off their salad at a restaurant


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

TPBM is having fish for dinner.


----------



## The Creepster

YES salmon YUM

The person below my post likes steamrollers


----------



## Dark Star

emmmm I guess lol

The person below my post has a secret place they go to


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

TPBM meditates


----------



## Goblin

Sometimes

TPBMP likes carmel popcorn


----------



## Joiseygal

Yuck no

The person below my post got arrested one time in their life?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never


The person below my post is a law-abiding citizen


----------



## Goblin

I am now

Person above my post loves to go skiing


----------



## morbidmike

you mean falling LOL


the person below my post is a beautiful person


----------



## Evil Queen

Devastatingly so. lol

TPBM will do something special to celebrate Earth Day today.


----------



## Dark Star

Yep, resolved to always use my canvas bags...

The person below my post will be taking a trip sometime this month


----------



## The Creepster

Yes....see you soon

The person below my post is paying for the gas


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes I pay for things.

Person below my post has planned a summer vacation.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep - little visit to see the parental units in Ohio


The person below my post wants to go on vacation now


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...in some lucky persons closet

The person below my post knows a evil baker


----------



## Zurgh

I know a few



▼ has a contingency plan


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not yet - do I need one?


The person below my post is smiling


----------



## Evil Queen

Most definitely.

TPBM is happy today.


----------



## Dark Star

yep I am in a pretty good mood

The person below my post is going to do something fun today


----------



## Joiseygal

Oh really cool...but what?

The person below my post will order dinner out tonight?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, I have a rehearsal to get to, so light snacks before running out the door


The person below my post has a favorite must-see TV show


----------



## Goblin

Lost

Person below my post has a least favorite tv show


----------



## Evil Queen

Cops

TPBM broke something yesterday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not that I can remember


The person below my post has a life


----------



## Joiseygal

Oh I do? I better go find it!!!

The person below my post favorite color is red?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, blue


The person below my post is trying to stay out of trouble


----------



## Joiseygal

I usually do, but this forum is where I get into the most trouble. 

The person below my post has a piercing somewhere on their body?


----------



## The Creepster

Yup...several...but I am not telling

The person below my post is broke


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I am almost independently wealthy sort of


The person below my post knows I made that up


----------



## Goblin

You mean you're not???????

Person below my post has a big weekend planned


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep drunkeness and debauchery. lol

TPBM has already started their weekend fun.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not yet


The person below my post is absolutely delightful to know


----------



## The Creepster

I sure hope so

The person below my post likes Pink Floyd


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

TPBM has an extensive music collection.


----------



## Goblin

Not as extensive as some.

PBMP has tropical fish


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope two dogs and a teenager

The person below my post has blue eyes?


----------



## morbidmike

nope kinda brownie red colored


the person below my post is a dog walker


----------



## Goblin

Nope. No dog

PBMP has a pet name for their spouse


----------



## The Creepster

Yes..."Hey YOU"

the person below my post likes sand


----------



## Goblin

When it's at the beach

PBMP likes a huge breakfast to start the day


----------



## Dark Star

nope

The person below my post likes dried cranberries in their salad


----------



## scareme

Not really

The person below my post is wearing shoes.


----------



## Goblin

Not right now

TPBMP likes to go to a drive-in theater


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

TPBM drank too much last night.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

PBMP likes to dunk doughnuts


----------



## Dark Star

noooooo

The person below my post is eating take out tonight.


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

TPBM has a dinner date.


----------



## Dark Star

yep dad 

The person below my post is cooking tonight


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep chili dogs and nachos

TPBM likes hot dogs.


----------



## Dark Star

I do on occasion

The person below my post found something good while shopping


----------



## Evil Queen

Yeah cherry almond cereal.

TPBM wandered the thrift stores today.


----------



## Dark Star

yep....lol

The person below my post likes frosting better than cake


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

TPBM likes cake better than pie.


----------



## Goblin

It's a close race....but yeah

TPBMP likes grilled cheese sandwiches with soup


----------



## The Creepster

I do

The person below my post tends to sleep standing up


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but I might have if I were a horse in a previous life



The person below my post really should get some housework done


----------



## Spooky1

I did dust the bedroom today. 

The person below my post is working on a prop this weekend


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes I am (and should be right now)


The person below my post had a quiet day today


----------



## Goblin

Pretty quiet

TPBMP likes babrecue sandwiches


----------



## papabear

True. They keep the other bugs undercontrol.

The person below my post has tried on a coffin. (Real or prop)


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP hates getting up early


----------



## Zurgh

Define "early?"



▼ wishes for better times...


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't everyone?

TPBMP has a big Sunday morning breakfast


----------



## Joiseygal

I do where? Thanks for getting my hopes up now I have to go eat my Mini Wheats.

TPBMP didn't sleep very well?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope but that's nothing new.

TPBM plays video games.


----------



## Goblin

Sometimes with my niece

TPBMP has a favorite game


----------



## Dark Star

nope I like lots of games

The person below my post has rain today


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope lots o' sunshine.

TPBM is doing housework today.


----------



## Dark Star

Always

they person below my post is eating out tonight.....I am trying here lol


----------



## Evil Queen

Might, I don't feel like cooking today.

TPBM is making shiatsu monsters this year.


----------



## Dark Star

yep lol

The person below my post will be out in the yard today


----------



## Evil Queen

I should be. lol

TPBM has come up with an idea for a new prop.


----------



## Dark Star

Oh lots

The person below my post is looking forward to summer break


----------



## Evil Queen

Yes and no, you know how it goes.lol

TPBM has plans to keep her kids busy during summer break.


----------



## Goblin

No kids. No worries

TPBMP is planning a big trip this summer


----------



## Joiseygal

It doesn't look that way  

The person below my post found money within the last week?


----------



## Goblin

I did?????? Where did it go?

TPBMP likes milk shakes


----------



## Joiseygal

Sometimes I have to be in the mood

TPBMP likes warm weather


----------



## RoxyBlue

Warm, yes; hot, no


The person below my post is not usually here in the morning


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope I usually stop by in the morning.

TPBM overslept this morning.


----------



## The Creepster

I did by 5 minuets 

The person below my post found the surprise in the box of cereal


----------



## RoxyBlue

No - I think the dog took it


The person below my post is getting rain today


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope not til tomorrow

TPBM needs Mac parts.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I'm a PC girl


The person below my post left dirty clothes on the floor again


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope 

TPBM is getting ready to go out.


----------



## Dark Star

Not yet

The person below my post had maple syrup this morning


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, and don't like it, either

The person below my post wanted to be...a lumberjack!


----------



## Dark Star

lol no

The person below my post made a healthy breakfast


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, I think I did!


The person below my post sometimes indulges in an unhealthy breakfast


----------



## Evil Queen

ocassionally 

TPBM usually skips breakfast.


----------



## Dark Star

nope but I do need coffee first

The person below my post thinks jello is only for salad


----------



## Evil Queen

Jello is for salad?

TPBM likes parfaits.


----------



## Goblin

Yes. 

TPBMP likes strawberry shortcake


----------



## morbidmike

yes 


the person below my post drink's vinegar out of the jug


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes to water ski


----------



## Joiseygal

I tried it once and most likely that will be all

TPBMP likes jelly on there toast?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes to stargaze


----------



## Joiseygal

Sometimes

TPBMP has a busy day today?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

TPBM has allergies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I'm allergic to doctors sticking me with needles


The person below my post will be celebrating a birthday soon


----------



## Goblin

Not till October

TPBMP has the day off today


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup, til I gotta go to school.


TPBMP is saving up to buy a large prop?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I'm saving for my retirement.


The person below my post has been on a cruise


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yes I have, the worst seven days of my life. Spent the entire cruise sick from something I caught on the ship, and didn't get a refund!!


TPBMP has been to europe on vacation?


----------



## The Creepster

I have..

The person below my post enjoys the simple things


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, and probably because I am one myself


The person below my post goes barefoot frequently


----------



## The Creepster

I do....feels good

The person below my post goes that extra step


----------



## Goblin

If necessary

TPBMP will help a friend in need


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, especially the imaginary ones


The person below my post likes going to the zoo


----------



## Goblin

Yeah. Haven't been in 5 years though

TPBMP likes long scenic drives


----------



## The Creepster

Indeed

The person below my post likes Jazz


----------



## Goblin

Some of it

TPBMP likes snowcones


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Yes, but the weird flavors. 

TPBMP has never ridden a horse.


----------



## Goblin

I've ridden one a couple of times

TPBMP has a lot of pets


----------



## The Creepster

yes both human and animal

The person below my post enjoys forks


----------



## Goblin

Only when Im eating

TPBMP has a favorite song


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have many, so difficult to name just one.



The person below my post is a musician


----------



## The Creepster

BEAT DRUMS...BEAT DRUMS

The person below my post has a quick wit!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gimme a second while I think up a response


The person below my post wants lunch to be served right now


----------



## Goblin

Only if I fix it myself. lol

TPBMP is planning some time off from work


----------



## Joiseygal

Umm I guess you can count this weekend since I'm off today. 

The person blow my post is going out to lunch today?


----------



## Evil Queen

I don't think so.

TPBM is going to the movies this weekend.


----------



## apetoes

False, but I went last weekend!

The person below my post is wearing pajamas.


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope up, dressed and ready for the day.

TPBM likes chocolate milk.


----------



## The Creepster

No I don't

The person below my post likes the taste of aluminum foil


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only if there's something cooked on it


The person below my post is taking a trip tomorrow


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope stayin home.

TPBM is going to play with zombies tomorrow.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP is planning to have a party this weekend


----------



## Evil Queen

No

TPBM has a detailed list of all of their Halloween decorations and props.


----------



## Dark Star

yeahhhhh.....lol

The person below my post is doing something fun this weekend


----------



## Evil Queen

I hope to get some sewing done.

TPBM is rearranging furniture this weekend.


----------



## Dark Star

nope I think I am going to the climbing gym 

The person below my post will have alone time this week


----------



## Evil Queen

Maybe a minute or 2.lol

TPBM is going out to dinner tonight.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP brought home take out


----------



## morbidmike

nope made dinner


the person below my post love's the smell of eraser dust


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP plans a cookout on Memorial Day weekend


----------



## morbidmike

nope


the person below my post admires the person below his post


----------



## Goblin

Only if it was me. lol

TPBMP likes being in pain


----------



## morbidmike

I dont mind it


the person below my post is addicted to cookie dough


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes peanut butter milk shakes


----------



## Dark Star

nope

The person below my post has more than one cat


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

TPBM is also a cat person.


----------



## Dark Star

yep

The person below my post knows I need coffee lol


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

TPBM is enjoying a sunny Saturday.


----------



## Dark Star

yep it is sunny

The person below my post has already got plans for the day


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep, but my evening plans may be changing.

TPBM also has plans for the day.


----------



## Dark Star

yep hopefully rock climbing gym

The person below my post has people to take care of


----------



## Evil Queen

Yeah what fun.

TPBM just woke up.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP is going shopping today


----------



## RoxyBlue

We went shopping at the National Haunters Convention


The person below my post is not wearing shoes


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP is eating out tonight


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope, Home made chicken alfredo (made it myself).


The person below my post has big plans for tommorrow.


----------



## Goblin

None that I'm aware of

TPBMP likes to cook


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

TPBM will post some new pics today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If I get ambitious enough - got some good ones at the Haunters Convention yesterday.


The person below my post is doing chores today


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP is having rain today


----------



## The Creepster

In blood

The person below my post still thinks theres a chance


----------



## Dark Star

always

The person below my post has been base jumping


----------



## Joiseygal

Not yet!

The person below my post worked on a prop today?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP has tomorrow off?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

yup


TPBMP is watching a good movie


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Chatting

TPBMP is planning a little trip this week


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only if going to work counts as a little trip


The person below my post is waiting for the repairman to show up


----------



## Spooky1

How did you know? 

The person below my post is making a Halloween prop as a birthday gift for a friend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We both are


The person below my post needs to pump some iron today


----------



## The Creepster

OH YEAH!!!!!! just a "little" though LOL

The person below my post is very calculating


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, yes, if I'm doing add-ups and take-aways


The person below my post is kind


----------



## Goblin

Yeah I am

TPBMP has a favorite celebrity


----------



## Dark Star

not really

The person below my post cares enough to send the very best...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Always


The person below my post went to the National Haunters Convention


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope. Darn.

TPBM has a dentist appt coming up.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP has sold something recently


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


The person below my post would like to wear comfy slippers at work


----------



## The Creepster

YES...because my slippers RULE...they are kitty cats

The person below my post wants to come get whatever this is on my ceiling


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, it's probably something scary.


The person below my post fears nothing


----------



## Goblin

Nothing so far

TPBMP has plans for Mother's Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, two church services and a rehearsal, and call my mom



The person below my post is sitting idle


----------



## morbidmike

yes ideling away


the person below my post want's to shovel the doggie doo in the back yard for me


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, we get enough of that here at home


The person below my post is having a second cup of coffee this morning


----------



## Evil Queen

No coffee for me.

TPBM is hungry this morning.


----------



## Dark Star

I don't know, waiting for the coffee to kick in ...lol

The person below my post will have a cocktail tonight


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Don't drink

TPBMP will go nightclubbing tonight


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, I'll be working on a birthday prop tonight


The person below my post should really be outside doing something constructive


----------



## Goblin

I did. Done a little yard work today

TPBMP has a lot of pets


----------



## Dark Star

yep

The person below my post will go out for Mothers Day today.


----------



## Goblin

Just to the cemetary to take Momma flowers

TPBMP is designing a new prop


----------



## morbidmike

always

the person below my post had a good day


----------



## Evil Queen

No major disasters so yep a good day.

TPBM is a mommy to fur babies.


----------



## morbidmike

thats my wife I'm a fur baby daddy


the person below my post needs a drink


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP drinks to forget then forgot why they were drinking


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes - wait - I forgot, what ?

TPBMP has remembered why they were drinking


----------



## Goblin

I can't drink. I'm diabetic

TPBMP has a big day planned tomorrow


----------



## Dark Star

not really

The person below my post has weeds to pull today


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes hot humid weather


----------



## Evil Queen

No

TPBM wants pizza for lunch.


----------



## Spooky1

I think I'm going to have kabobs today.

TPBMP is growing pumpkins this year.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP eeats more sweets than they should


----------



## The Creepster

LOL yeah.....

The person below my post Knows I am chunky:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

You mean like peanut butter?


The person below my post is svelte


----------



## The Creepster

Thank you Roxy....

The person below my post likes to watch te-heheheehehheeh


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not if it means my eyeballs will get scorched:googly:


The person below my post keeps the curtains closed


----------



## The Creepster

only in between shows.....

The person below my post will soon be doing something


----------



## Goblin

Have already done it

TPBMP is ready for lunch


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, I'm ready for dinner


The person below my post has found a gray hair


----------



## Goblin

Found a whole lot of them

TPBMP has the day off tomorrow


----------



## Evil Queen

Never a day off here.

TPBM has plans for Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I do, and it will probably involve helping my mom geet her garden cleaned up


The person below my post has a secret stash of fireworks


----------



## Dark Star

nope Fireworks and dry desert don't mix well...

the person below my post has been to Mexico


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, not even to New Mexico either

TBPMP has been to Canada


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP has been to Europe


----------



## morbidmike

yes I lived in Germany for a year in the Army


the person below my post like's to put swiss cheese in their ears


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes chocolate syrup on their hamburger


----------



## CB_Christmas

naww I dont think so...
TPBMP has visited the Maritimes of Canada


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes watermelon


----------



## CB_Christmas

yyepp

TPBMP likes skiing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


The person below my post works in a cubicle


----------



## The Creepster

LOL me in confined spaces with lots of people around LMAO yeah...thats not a good idea

The person below my post likes to use soap


----------



## RoxyBlue

Of course


The person below my post has a clean mind


----------



## The Creepster

Yeah I do.....its all the fiber

The person below my post enjoys subtle comments


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep, is that subtle enough?

TPBM likes straight forward answers.


----------



## Dark Star

a little teasing is always fun too.

the person below my post is a good speller


----------



## RoxyBlue

moust of teh tyme:googly:


The person below my post is utterly charming


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am. Thank you for noticing Roxy. 

TPBMP is a hard worker


----------



## morbidmike

very when I work LOL


the person below my post has peanut allergies


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, I just don't like the taste unless they're covered in dark chocolate. Or in a Reese's peanut butter cup. Or when made into peanut soup


The person below my post is mysterious


----------



## Goblin

I am? Gee, that's a mystery to me!

TPBMP has big plans for the weekend


----------



## The Creepster

Yes....to DESTROY

The person below my post knows a guy who knows a guy that likes tacos


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't we all?


The person below my post wants to go for a walk


----------



## morbidmike

in the rain NO!!!!


the person below my post likes booze


----------



## The Creepster

Only sometimes...

The person below my post is in a structure


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think this building counts as one, although it's not a very good one


The person below my post has lunch plans


----------



## The Creepster

I do.....but she won't go for it

The person below my post wants to try something new


----------



## Goblin

Depends on what it is

TPBMP is ready for lunch


----------



## morbidmike

at 8 am nope 


the person below my post likes the word hossenfeffer


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes sock puppets


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

TPBM is skipping something important today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That presumes I actually have something important to do

The person below my post is taking the day off


----------



## Goblin

Gotta have a job first

TPBMP is having a rainy day


----------



## Dark Star

Hardly

The person below my post will go shopping today


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope 

TPBM cheated on their diet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can't cheat if you don't actually diet


The person below my post has decided to start weight training


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP has big plans for Memorial Day weekend?


----------



## Dark Star

nope

The person below my post will BBQ this weekend


----------



## Evil Queen

Hmmm maybe.

TPBM is going on a short vacation this weekend.


----------



## debbie5

Not a chance.

TPBMP likes the toilet paper to roll OVER, not under...


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't matter as long as it comes off

TPBMP likes to get greeting cards


----------



## Dark Star

they are OK.

The person below my post signs only part of their name


----------



## Goblin

It's easier than using the whole thing

TPBMP likes classic horror movies


----------



## Dark Star

They are the best!

The person below my post is now wishing for cooler weather


----------



## RoxyBlue

I always prefer cooler weather


The person below my post had a good day today


----------



## Spooky1

It was busy, but okay. It will get better when I get home and can see you. 

The person below my post thinks I flirt with Roxy, too much.


----------



## Goblin

Nope. She's your wife, why wouldn't you?

PBMP has big plans for the 4th of July


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, if dogsitting counts as "big plans"


The person below my post needs a hug


----------



## Spooky1

From you, any time. 

The person below my post wants to add a pond to their garden after seeing the Garden thread posts.


----------



## Goblin

Nope. No garden

TPBMP loves hot weather


----------



## Dark Star

yeah I kinda do...

The person below my post will walk somewhere today.


----------



## Goblin

Not very far. Humidity's up today!

TPBMP likes grilled chicken


----------



## scareme

Loves grilled chicken, why, what time should I be over?

TPBMP heard birds singing this morning.


----------



## shar

true
TPBMP has an itch they can not scratch


----------



## scareme

I'm 52, there's not a itch I can't scratch!

TPBMP is enjoying their caffine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, yes, I am


The person below my post does not drink coffee


----------



## morbidmike

I do so I have a cup right now


the person below my post likes mice


----------



## Goblin

I can live without them

TPBMP likes thunderstorms


----------



## scareme

I wish we could have thunderstorms everyday. 

TPBMP is wanting something sweet.


----------



## morbidmike

yes indeed I am


the person below my post likes sushi


----------



## Spooky1

Why yes I do.

The person below my post likes to go fishing.


----------



## scareme

Worms? Guts? Slimy fish? No thanks. Unless you mean with a pair of shell crackers at Red Lobster.

The person below my post will have to get up to let the dogs in/out.


----------



## Goblin

Nope. No dogs

TPBMP is planning a cookout on the fourth


----------



## scareme

I just might

TPBMP needs to do some watering today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

When it's this hot, probably


The person below my post is ready for fall


----------



## Goblin

I'm always ready for fall....and Halloween

TPBMP likes ice cream on a hot day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ice cream does seem better when it's hot outside, doesn't it?


The person below my post needs some new teeth


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP is having a heat wave


----------



## Evil Queen

Not yet.

TPBM is making me some cookies.


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Take to long to send them

TPBMP loves chocolate


----------



## ededdeddy

IN small doses it is good

TPBMP overslept this morning


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, the dog won't allow that


The person below my post has a swimming pool in the yard


----------



## morbidmike

yes its a trash can with no lid!!!


the person below my post raises bats to sell the guano


----------



## Spooky1

You want to by my guano? 

The person below my post has been lifting weights.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you hear me dropping them?


The person below my post feeds the birds


----------



## Goblin

In the winter

TPBMP has more than one car


----------



## scareme

A car and a truck, if that counts.

The person below my post wears glasses.


----------



## Goblin

Just to read. 20/20 since the cataract surgury

TPBMP likes chocolate sundies


----------



## shar

TPBMP

Just finished making java


----------



## Goblin

Don't drink it 

TPBMP has a flower garden


----------



## scareme

Why yes, I have several. It's what I do for fun when it's not Halloween.

The person below my post had a dream last night.


----------



## Goblin

Had several

TPBMP likes to yodel


----------



## morbidmike

yodle no pig callin yes

the person below my post has a favorite show on TV land


----------



## Goblin

Bewitched

TPBMP likes gumdrops


----------



## Evil Queen

Spice drops actually.

TPBM has unusual garden statuary.


----------



## Spooky1

Correct (we have an eclectic mix of dragons, gargoyles, skelemingos, gnome, cross & flamingo) 

TPBMP is growing pumpkins


----------



## PirateLady

tried but they died

TPBMP is a kid at heart.


----------



## morbidmike

HAHAHAH I can tell your new


the person below my post likes to swim with the fishes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only if they don't have big pointy teeth


The person below my post did a good deed today


----------



## Spooky1

I guess maybe I did.

TPBMP likes to watch NCIS


----------



## morbidmike

yes I'm in love with Abby


the person below my post like's to sing while working on the chain gang


----------



## Goblin

I didn't before, why would I now?

TPBMP has a great Halloween prop idea


----------



## RoxyBlue

All my ideas are great. It's the execution that can be a problem


The person below my post thinks a STOP sign is merely a suggestion


----------



## Luigi Bored

I have been accused of that many times before!

The person below my post hates clowns


----------



## Goblin

Nope. I like them

PBMP likes long walks when it's snowing


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, although if it's kneww deep or higher, walking gets to be a challenge


The person below my post had at least one alcoholic beverage before turning legal age for drinking


----------



## Spooky1

Me, nope, never, it's a lie and you can't prove it. 

TPBMP is controlled by aliens


----------



## Luigi Bored

Yes but we come in peace...

TPBM is reading this post right this minute


----------



## Goblin

Of course.

TPBM is ready for breakfast


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No. Just wanting to sleep.

TPBMP wants coffee


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Don't drink it

TPBM has a special Sunday planned


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes - worked on props all day

TPBMP picks the tomato slice off their hamburgers


----------



## Goblin

Yep

TPBM likes snowcones


----------



## Luigi Bored

No

TPBM has a headache


----------



## Evil Andrew

No , but I cause them 

TPBMP took an advil


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope 

TPBM threw out their eggs just in case.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I like salmonella

TPBMP has a biowarfare lab in their basement


----------



## Luigi Bored

Not a chance

TPBM speaks two languages


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBM likes to ride a bicycle


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope, like motorcycles

TPBMP has made a new prop this month


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Believe it or not, yes! LOL

Person below my post likes gumbo.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes I do, although you can leave out the sausage.


The person below my post had some wine with dinner


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes a little whine with dinner


----------



## Luigi Bored

Never acquired the taste...

TPBMP can't decide what to eat for dinner tonight.


----------



## Goblin

I had chicken

TPBMP is glad Autumn finally arrived


----------



## RoxyBlue

Autumn is my favorite time of year, so yes

The person below my post knows how to look scary


----------



## Spooky1

Maybe, I am a professional zombie now. 

The person below my post will be busy working on new props right up to Halloween.


----------



## Goblin

Nope. I just buy what I need now

TPBMP is working on a prop right now


----------



## Zurgh

Yup


↓ is questioning some aspect of that blue thing, just over there...


----------



## Goblin

You need glasses......it's a mailbox!

TPBMP is suffereing Halloween withdrawl


----------



## scareme

True, true. Want to finish my Christmas presents so I can get started on Halloween props again.

TPBMP is working on a Christmas present.


----------



## autumnghost

Wow! You're psychic.

TPBMP missed lunch.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, just had it late.

The person below my post has something better to do


----------



## Goblin

Yep....and I did it too.

TPBMP has a big Thanksgiving planned


----------



## debbie5

Nope....I've never made a holiday meal in my life. 

the blahblahblah owns a pet.


----------



## Goblin

I own two cats

TPBMP has a pet turkey


----------



## debbie5

Just my spouse.

TPBMP has had a mole removed.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yep - the little pest had to go !










TPBMP has been "cuffed and stuffed" (detained) in the back of a police car.


----------



## Spooky1

Never had that pleasure.

The person below my post is on the FBI most wanted list.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes to play games


----------



## Zurgh

Yup


↓ needs a hug or a rug


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's always a good time for a hug


The person below my post need to trim his toenails


----------



## debbie5

Him is a her and just trimmed them yesterday. But I DO need a fresh color on my toesies.

TPBMP requires lots of Static Guard & Chap Stik in winter.


----------



## Zurgh

No, I'm dry & shocking all year long, regardless... what?


↓ may feel the need to skip merrily instead of stomping angrily down the street today


----------



## debbie5

No stomping, but I did drive erraticlly.

TPBMP misses Enrico Ingelsias' facial mole.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP stuffs her turkey with a chicken


----------



## autumnghost

Ewwww. No.

TPBMP likes to dance naked in the rain


----------



## debbie5

Hmmm...I've never tried it naked. Might be fun, if chillly.

TPBMP is faking looking forward to Thanksgiving.


----------



## Zurgh

OK, yes... More the going to the nearby in-laws, but on the up-side is great free grub & leftovers, plus no Thanksgiving mess to clean up... don't tell the rest of the family!

↓ wants to take a 'TurDuckEn' to the next level by shoving it into a pig...


----------



## debbie5

No..I'd rather make it a Zurghducken....BEN DOVER!

TPBMP prefers to blow rather than rake their leaves...


----------



## Zurgh

No, I prefer my spawn to rake the leaves


↓ suffers from insomnia, as opposed to enjoying every minute of it


----------



## debbie5

Yup. Cuz I have to be quiet, so I can't get anything acccomplished...except posting absurd ramblings here.

(arrow pointing down) has lint in their bellybutton.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes turkey sandwiches


----------



## Zurgh

Yup

↓ some times wonders about some of us...


----------



## Goblin

All the time. lol

TPBMP wishes they could be more like me


----------



## Zurgh

If you don't have hormonal 'teens living with you, a nice & quiet place, and a lack of an odd head pain... then absolutely!


↓ has need of a magic lamp


----------



## Goblin

Don't we all

TPBMP likes chocolate covered grasshoppers


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope, but right now i'd be willing to drink a grasshopper.
3/4 oz green creme de menthe
3/4 oz white creme de cacao
3/4 oz light cream

Shake all ingredients with ice, strain into a cocktail glass, and serve.




TPBMP has been caught in flagrante delicto


----------



## debbie5

Nope...never. Too smart to get caught. But took LOTS of chances!

TPBMP is a grinch.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't think so


The person below my post wears a Santa hat for Christmas


----------



## debbie5

Well, it's actually an elf hat (it has elf ears....or Romulan ears??), but close enough.

The person below my post has passed a kidney stone.


----------



## Goblin

Nope.

TPBMP has a stocking with their name on it


----------



## Zurgh

None of my stockings have my name on them... er, I mean my X-mas stocking...


↓ Will be wrestling Birdzilla into the oven tomorrow, with or without tights...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I leave the turkey wrestling to the experts

The person below my post likes the drumsticks


----------



## debbie5

Yuck...only if I'm playing Good Mommy & have given everyone else the white meat & there is none left (Momma eats last). 

TPBMP knows there's only 4 weeks 'til Christmas.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wait....what day is it ?

TPBMP gave to the food bank this month


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP watches the Thanksgiving parade


----------



## Zurgh

Not on pain of death


↓ ate more pie than they should have


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP is decorating for Christmas


----------



## debbie5

Nope..not me, but hubby insists on putting everything up this weekend, including the tree.


TPBMP likes lamb with mint jelly.


----------



## Zurgh

I can't remember...



↓ is dressed for dancing


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm dressed for relaxing


The person below my post wears Halloween-themed socks in December


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

TPBMP came to a crossroads in their life, and chose wisely


----------



## Goblin

I like to think so

TPBMP got the turkey wishbone and made a wish


----------



## scareme

No, but I did get white meat.

The person below my post will eat toast for breakfast.


----------



## Goblin

Maybe

TPBMP will eat eggs with their toast


----------



## scareme

Sorry, I had cereal

TPBMP doesn't have to work tomorrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, yes, I do.


The person below my post got a Secret Santa gift this year


----------



## debbie5

Nope.

The person below my post eats tiny tinned fishes.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes snow


----------



## scareme

Yeah, since It doesn't last long down here.

TPBMP will drive some where today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I will drive home after work.


The person below my post is going to drink champagne this weekend.


----------



## debbie5

I wish! Nope. Boring. Again. 

TPBMP likes archery.


----------



## Spooky1

Why yes I do.

TPBMP is getting snow today


----------



## Hauntiholik

YES I AM!!!!!!!

The person below my post has no plans for New Years Eve.


----------



## Goblin

Nope. New Year's Day

TPBMP makes a snowman when it snows


----------



## Hauntiholik

Only if the snow is packable.

The person below my post is chillin on the forum tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, we are


The person below my post knows me in person


----------



## Spooky1

Why yes, intimately. 

The person below my post has a freshly washed dog.


----------



## Hauntiholik

No dog here. Just a fat cat that flops like pudding.

The person below my post forgot to raid the hospital for prop material.


----------



## Goblin

Yep

TPAMP went to a New Year's Eve party


----------



## Hauntiholik

No. I drank alone.

The person below my post is sick of snow.


----------



## Goblin

Naw. Doesn't bother me now I don't have to go to work in it

TPBMP is ready for Spring


----------



## scareme

You bet. I have hundreds of spring flowers and I can't wait to see them.

The person below my post will watch football this weekend.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

PBMP has a flower garden


----------



## scareme

Yes, but it's not looking so hot right now.

PBMP has snow on the ground right now.


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Raining

TPBMP likes doughnuts


----------



## Haunted Spider

I do indeed. 

TPBMP is iced in.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, just rained in

The person below my post made a snowman recently.


----------



## Haunted Spider

nope but I did throw snowballs to knock down icecicles from my roof. 

TPBMP is wasting time at work on Hauntforum and loving every minute of it.


----------



## Goblin

Nope. I'm on disabililty.

TPBMP is having a blizzard right now


----------



## scareme

You are right, and you would have been right 6 days ago too. You're amazing.

TPBMP has cold feet.


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Toasty warm......and I am amazing!

PBMP wants to build a snowman......in the living room!


----------



## scareme

No, my luck the dogs would pee on it.

TPBMP doesn't have to work today.


----------



## Spooky1

I wish that was true, but I'm at least pretending to work 

TPBMP can't get out of their house today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If that were true, I wouldn't be reading this at work, now, would I?

The person below my post likes bagels with lox and cream cheese.


----------



## scareme

I'll take the bagel and cream cheese, but you can keep the lox.

The person below my post hasn't planned supper yet.


----------



## Spooky1

Planning, what a novel idea. We'll have to give it a try some day.

TPBMP has a barky dog today


----------



## scareme

Every day! You'd think they would know who the mailman was by now.

TPBMP will watch some TV tonight.


----------



## Goblin

Yep. Always do

TPBMP has a big Valentine's Day planned


----------



## scareme

The kids came over and we had a seafood boil. Yum, crab legs.

TPBMP won't leave the house today.


----------



## Goblin

Not sure. Maybe

TPBMP likes cupcakes


----------



## Jiminy Cricket

true! Cupcakes are better than normal cake!

TPBMP has a weird zombie obsession.


----------



## autumnghost

Not so much - I prefer vampires. Tall dark and undead.

TPBMP is completely ready for Halloween 2011


----------



## Spooky1

ROFLMAO, ...... hold on while I catch my breath. Um, I'd have to say no to that one. 

TPBMP, has a good sense of humor.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, yes I do - must have something to do with the guy I'm married to

The person below my post could use a couple of extra arms


----------



## GrimmEverafter

Definitely. It would make working on stuff a whole lot easier!!

The person below my post has the strangest obsession with symmetry


----------



## debbie5

HHmmm...I do believe that is rather true. 

TPBMP likes raspberry lemonade.


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

TPBMP likes chocolate covered grasshoppers


----------



## Spooky1

Anything is good smothered in dark chocolate!

TPBMP has problems posting pictures.


----------



## Jiminy Cricket

Never tried them, but don't think I would like them much.

TPBMP is a complete nerd!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, just a geek:jol:


The person below my post is always careful to read all posts in a thread before posting a response


----------



## Haunted Spider

that may be very well true. 

TPBMP likes to take over the entire fun and games page.


----------



## Spooky1

Are you confusing me with Goblin?

TPBMP has watched all the 2010 haunt videos posted on the forum.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP has snow today


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, just getting rain.

TPBMP has a nice personality


----------



## debbie5

HHahhahhaahahhhahhhaa!! Ooooo..that's a good one (wiping away tear from ironic laughter). I WAS RAISED BY WOLVES. Saynomore.

TPBMP has an all-knowing, all-seeing eye.


----------



## Goblin

Of course I do!

TPBMP wants to pay tibute and homage to the all-knowing,
all-seeing Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Yes I do.

TPBMP wants to pay homage and tribute to the all-knowing,
all-seeing Goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you were all-seeing, you would know I am shaking my head "NO!" :googly:


The person below my post knows how to knit


----------



## debbie5

Yes, but only the most basic stitch...I can make a nice, boring scarf.

The person below my post needs a nice porterhouse steak, cooked to perfection.


----------



## Goblin

With a baked potato.

TPBMP likes pork chops


----------



## debbie5

Yes and no. I like them, but (to me) they smell just awful when they are cooking. 

TPBMP got a new dose of bad weather today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's raining, but that's a good thing because now the road salt will get washed off my car


The person below my post has a record player


----------



## autumnghost

Not any more but I probably still have a couple of 45s tucked somewhere.

TPBMP is happy it's Friday.


----------



## Haunted Spider

I am indeed except that I am at work and my wife called off for the day. 

TPBMP is hoping to sleep in tomorrow.


----------



## Spooky1

True, 5 hours of sleep the last couple days is getting to me.

TPBMP want to go protest in the Middle East


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, my weekend is already booked


The person below my post does not like acronyms


----------



## Jiminy Cricket

False, I don't mind them, as long as I'm not pondering what on Earth one stands for! 

TPBMP enjoys "People Watching"


----------



## debbie5

Ahhhh, yes. And the best place to do it is at the local fair.

TPBMP owns a pink shirt.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, there WAS this laundry accident once....:googly:


The person below my post hates the color pink


----------



## Spooky1

Hate is a strong word, I'd say it's just not one of my favorites.

TPBMP likes their steak pink in the middle


----------



## debbie5

Nope. Well done.

TPBMP breaks into song at random times..


----------



## Spooky1

Well I'm not sure I ....






TPBMP loves old time cartoons


----------



## Goblin

TPBMP got Valentines from zombies


----------



## autumnghost

Nope - not even from hubs.

TPBMP loves watching Cops


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, I've never seen it actually.

The person below my post needs to go do something useful


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope did all my useful stuff earlier today.

TPBM rides a bicycle.


----------



## Spooky1

My bike has been collecting dust for a while.

TPBMP rides a unicycle


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes peanut butter eggs


----------



## Haunted Spider

I do indeed. The reeses eggs are spectacular. 

TPBMP owns a speedo


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ewww, no!


The person below my post likes wearing ties


----------



## Spooky1

Only on rare occasions (and it's usually a silly tie)

TPBMP has a beautiful smile


----------



## RoxyBlue

You seem to think so


The person below my post has counted his toes


----------



## Goblin

Just to see if they're still there


TPBMP thinks their toes are plotting to kill them


----------



## Haunted Spider

They did make me fall the other day. Darn toes.......


TPBMP thought today was Friday and had their dreams dashed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when that happens


The person below my post has been to Hawaii


----------



## autumnghost

Sadly - no. Wanna buy me a ticket? 

TPBMP is praying for more snow.


----------



## Haunted Spider

snow vs rain yes. but more of either right now no. Too much water as it is in Ohio. 

TPBMP wants a cookie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it a snickerdoodle cookie?


The person below my post likes to cook


----------



## PirateLady

True even do it for a living....

the person below my post wants warm sunshine and happier days


----------



## Spooky1

My days are already happy, but i will take some warm sunshine 

TPBMP has flowers coming up in their garden


----------



## Goblin

Nope.

TPBM likes girl scout cookies


----------



## Jiminy Cricket

Yes, but I don't feel like they are quite the same as they were when I was a scout! 

TPBMP has an addiction to their Smartphone.


----------



## Spooky1

I've got an old Blackberry, so I think it's a not so smart phone. 

TPBMP wants sushi for lunch today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I'm having spicy sauced scallops


The person below my post knows where the treasure is hidden


----------



## Haunted Spider

I do indeed. It is in a lake and contains 8 tons of mayan gold according to the news article. 

TPBMP is now googling mayan gold.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, I already have all the gold I need:googly:


The person below my post has strange dreams


----------



## Spooky1

^ yes they involve gold and you in a leather ..... never mind 

TPBMP wants to see the Red Riding Hood movie


----------



## Goblin

Naw. I'll wait for the dvd

TPBMP wants to see the Thor movie


----------



## autumnghost

Of course I do. Have you seen the actor playing Thor? - wait I have to wipe the drool off the keyboard.

TPBMP is a closet Barry Manilow fan.


----------



## Goblin

Not really

TPBMP has a lot of movies on dvd


----------



## Haunted Spider

I have about a hundred but now I don't buy them anymore as I have a blu ray and netflix.

TPBMP waits for movies to come out to save money.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If I had time to actually watch movies, that might be true:jol:


The person below my post has a secret life


----------



## Goblin

It's so secret even I don't know about it. 

TPBM likes snakes


----------



## Haunted Spider

Snakes are fun although I don't own one and never have.

TPBMP had to scrape their car windows today.


----------



## Spooky1

True, we did get a little snow last night

TPBMP had lots of snow to shovel this morning


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, and the sun is taking care of it for us anyway


The person below my post saw it coming


----------



## Haunted Spider

I have actually not seen "It" around my neighborhood but my costume last year kind of looked like him.

TPBMP will watch less than 1 game during march madness.


----------



## Spooky1

That may be true, since it looks like Maryland will be staying home for March Madness. But I'll still be in the office pool. 

TPBMP is about to head home.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm already here


The person below my post has killer dust bunnies under the bed


----------



## Goblin

Naw, I sent them to your house

TPBMP thinks their neighbors are flesh-eating zombies


----------



## Taysmache

False--but i do think they are the people out of Wrong Turn. LOL

TPBMP likes to eat REAL worms in their dirt pudding.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Never tried a real worm, that I know of so not really interested in them in pudding. Thanks for the offer though. 

TPBMP woke up confused as to what is going on.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, I did have to remind myself that it's Tuesday since I was off work yesterday


The person below my post likes catching fireflies


----------



## autumnghost

I used to - now I just watch them. {Dreaming of summer nights}

TPBMP secretly wants to be a centerfold model.


----------



## PirateLady

Laughing hysterically..


TPBMP wants to fly a kite.


----------



## Spooky1

I haven't done that in years 

TPBMP has a slinky


----------



## Haunted Spider

I don't but now I want one again. Dang you for planting the idea.....

TPBMP had to eat dinner late


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Same time as always

TPBMP secretly practices the ballet


----------



## Haunted Spider

I don't think so, but some times I have to be pretty agile on my feet to not fall when on the stilts and in a crowded halloween contest/bar, so maybe I should take them.

TPBMP owns a hampster.


----------



## Goblin

Not since I was a kid

TPBMP owns a cat


----------



## runtz

Three actually

TPBMP had to scrape the frost off thier windshield in the morning.


----------



## PirateLady

Not really since my car is in the garage..

TPBMP has to shovel snow this morning


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, thank you very much


The person below my post is watching rain drops coursing down the window panes


----------



## Haunted Spider

no, because i have no windows in my cubicle but i was watching the rain on my windshield this morning. 

TPBMP is supposed to get lots of snow tomorrow.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP was abducted by aliens last night


----------



## Haunted Spider

Static........more static........message apears on screeen.........,<><<:"><>:"<?:<>:?>:"{"}{":?>>":">?::"_"?" :_translation: GET ME OUT OF HERE_

TPBMP helped rescue the abducted forum members.


----------



## Goblin

As many as I could. Who's left?

TPBMP went to bed with the chickens


----------



## TheShadows

Nope

TPBMP still has snow.


----------



## Goblin

If it's in the refrigerator I do

TPBMP has a new coat


----------



## Haunted Spider

no, sadly, but I also have 5 coats so I don't really need another one. 

TPBMP wants to fly an airplane.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only if it's a balsawood glider


The person below my post remembers paying less than $1.00 a gallon for gas


----------



## Goblin

I can remember when it was 56 cents a gallon

PBMP remembers when a dollar went a long way


----------



## autumnghost

I do, ah, the good old days.

TPBMP still has 78 rpm records.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe we do, although they haven't been played in a very long time


The person below my psot has more than 200 CDs


----------



## scareme

No, probably more around 100, maybe not even that many.

The person below my post remembers "Plop, plop, fizz, fizz"


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Oh what a relief it is"


The person below my post knows all the words to the "I'd love to be an Oscar Mayer Weiner" song


----------



## Spooky1

I think I do. Do you want me to sing it for you when I get home?

TPBMP thinks Coke should go back the the "I'd like to buy the world a coke" jingle


----------



## Goblin

Yeah. It would be nice

TPBMP is having a long of rain today


----------



## scareme

I wish! We had a little Sun night. It helped to put out some of the grass fires around here. Smoke really has my asthma kicking up.

Person below my post is having a snack.


----------



## Goblin

I was........

TPBMP is watching an old horror movie right now


----------



## scareme

Not unless you count that picture of you.

TPBMP is tired.


----------



## Haunted Spider

It is true. Getting up at 2am to let a puppy out every day will do that too you, especially when you have to be up for work at 6.

TPBMP is ready for spring flowers


----------



## RoxyBlue

We already have some - crocuses are blooming


The person below my post is a post whore


----------



## Spooky1

Second only to you Roxy 

^ TPBMP had the flu this Winter


----------



## Haunted Spider

no, not that I can remember, except for a stomach flu after a bad meal. 

TPBMP has left overs in the fridge that are moldy.


----------



## autumnghost

Probably but I say it's a science experiment.

TPBMP should go to bed.


----------



## Goblin

Later.....when the sun comes up!

TPBMP is wearing green today


----------



## Haunted Spider

nope, I wore blue jeans and a blue long sleeve shirt with a black undershirt. No green for me. 

TPBMP is now running back home to get some green.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, I planned ahead and am wearing green


The person below my post actually has some Irish blood in him/her


----------



## Haunted Spider

I do, but not much. I think my great grandmother was Full Irish Catholic. So that makes me, 1/8th? Does that count?

TPBMP is tired of everyone telling them how much they are going to drink tonight.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I must not hang around hard drinkers

TPBMP drinks Irish whiskey only for medicinal purposes


----------



## morbidmike

indeed I do and for drunkerd purposes


the person below my post has to stare up at my booty


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you that much taller than I am?:googly:


The person below my post keeps his booty under wraps


----------



## Haunted Spider

wraps? hmm.. briefs yes, so maybe?

The person below my post looks for the sock monster after each load of laundry.


----------



## Goblin

No, I just post after him. 

TPBMP has a big weekend planned


----------



## morbidmike

indeed sitting on my A$$ LMAO!!!!!!


TPBMP like's to dance to hippity hoppity music


----------



## Haunted Spider

no, i really don't like dancing at all, unless it is for my wife to make here laugh. 

TPBMP could care less who won the basketball games last night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got that right


The person below my post has a fishing rod


----------



## autumnghost

Haven't owned one in years - unless you count the one I made for one of my skellies.

TPBMP would rather watch Cops than anything else on TV


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes to watch holiday movies


----------



## Haunted Spider

I like Christmas with the Cranks. That movie is great. But most holiday movies are blah

TPBMP went out to eat this weekend.


----------



## Spooky1

Yes, we went out for lunch today.

TPBMP has read all the Harry potter books


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I did


The person below my post is watching a Harry Potter movie


----------



## Goblin

I watched one or two. Got them on dvd

TPBMP had spring like weather Saturday


----------



## Haunted Spider

I did and I went on a long walk with my dogs to the park. 

TPBMP is supposed to get snow this week.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lordy, I hope not



The person below my post likes grilled cheese sandwiches


----------



## Goblin

Yes I do

TPBMP likes strawberry shortcake


----------



## Haunted Spider

I do. Strawberry in general is good. 

TPBMP is ready for spring


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think we kinda have it now


The person below my post took the last cookie


----------



## Haunted Spider

I didn't take the last cookie but spring here is just a glimmer for the moment as we have snow coming on Thursday Blah

The Person below my post is glad they don't have my weather.


----------



## Goblin

Snow doesn't borrow me.......I don't have to go out in it! 

TPBMP wishes they have spring like weather like we are


----------



## PirateLady

Yes yes I do..

TPBMP wishes all their spring cleaning was done.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, will you come take care of it for me?


The person below my post has many friends


----------



## PirateLady

Well I have enough friends.... 

The person below my post is celebrating goof off day today.


----------



## Rahnefan

Only cos it's every day.

TPBMP had lunch that was waaaaaay too spicy and they are burning for it now.


----------



## debbie5

Not at all. Chicken soup and a bagel.

TPBMP could spend all day online, goofing off, without any problems.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That seems to be the case today


The person below my post has a boat


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP has a favorite tv show they never miss


----------



## PirateLady

Yes Bones...

TPBMP has one movie that they could watch over and over.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, there are several movies that fall into that category for me


The person below my post has nothing better to do today


----------



## autumnghost

{unladylike snort} I wish - doesn't mean I'm doing it though.

TPBMP wishes Saturday would get here already.


----------



## debbie5

Everyday is Saturday for me! 

TPBMP likes strawberry jelly better than grape.


----------



## Haunted Spider

very true. How did you know?

TPBMP wants a girl scout cookie


----------



## debbie5

Hahahhaha..I just ate TOO MANY Lemon Chalet Cremes. No thanks!

TPBMP has seen innards.


----------



## Goblin

Does afterbirth count?

TPBMP had tornado warnings today


----------



## PirateLady

Not today but last nite.

TPBMP loves dancing


----------



## autumnghost

Love it - too bad I suck at it but then who cares

TPBMP sings in the car


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I do - good for the voice


The person below my post has seen a moose


----------



## PirateLady

At the zoo

Person below my post has played in the school band.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Yes, I played clarinet from 5th grade through 3 years of college.

TPBMP has 3 unfinished props to work on.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have one that qualifies as unfinished, and two I haven't started


The person below my post is watching TV while visiting the Haunt Forum


----------



## debbie5

Nope. Physically impossible. 

TPBMP likes anything with lemon in it.


----------



## Goblin

Somethings I do

TPBMP likes Marshmallow rabbits


----------



## PirateLady

No not really

TPBMP likes frozen yogurt.


----------



## autumnghost

Love it - but prefer Ted Drewes frozen custard

TPBMP woke up to fresh snow on the ground.


----------



## debbie5

Nope! 
TPBMP prefers Peeps chickies over the flatter, less satisfying rabbits. BITE THE BEAK OFF FIRST!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't like any of them - too much sugar, blech!


The person below my post is surreptitiously viewing this page while at work


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Nope but if I was looking at HauntForum at work nobody can say anything about it.

The person below my post has more than 50 Facebook friends


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 might, but I don't have an account there


The person below my post has seen folks post things on Facebook that probably shouldn't be posted in a public forum


----------



## Goblin

Yes I have

PBMP plays the lottery


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Yes, I purchased 5 Mega Millions quick-picks on Friday as part of my retirement investment....

TPBMP has a gym membership are rarely uses it


----------



## debbie5

Yep! I used to go 5-6 days a week last year. Then I blew out my knee and it made me sad.

TPBMP bought something frivolous and un-needed this weekend.


----------



## Goblin

Why should this weekend be any different

TPBMP stole the leprechaun's gold and now it's trying to kill them


----------



## PirateLady

No wish I had LOl

TPBMP plays April fools jokes year round.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, because I've worked with people who do and most of the time the jokes were annoying rather than funny


The person below my post could use a drink


----------



## debbie5

Yup! I just had one: orange vanilla cream soda.

TPBMP prefers big dogs over little dogs.


----------



## Goblin

Yep. 

TPBMP likes the old classic tv shows


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Yes, I do.

TPBMP is allergic to shell fish


----------



## Goblin

Not that I know of

TPBMP likes chicken and dumpings....er....dumplings


----------



## PirateLady

lol yes I do like chicken and dumplings 

TPBMP likes snakes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes I do


The person below my post has been bitten by a snake


----------



## PirateLady

no I haven't

TPBMP has a pet rat.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

no, but we used to have hamsters and a gerbil when we were kids

TPBMP is addicted to cadbury creme eggs


----------



## Goblin

Can't have but one a day. I'm diabetic

TPBMP loves Reeces peanut butter eggs


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who doesn't?


The person below my post has already eaten all the Easter candy


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Haven't gotten any yet

TPBMP is expecting a visit from the Easter Beagle


----------



## autumnghost

lol - I wish.

TPBMP likes long walks on the beach and snuggling by a roaring fire.


----------



## Goblin

Yeah

TPBMP likes long walks on a burning fire and snuggling on the beach


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've ruined more shoes that way, and let's not even TALK about the sand issues:googly:


The person below my post is getting a little rain today


----------



## ededdeddy

more like a lot

the person below my is feeling lucky


----------



## Goblin

Not today

TPBMP was one of the original Rockettes


----------



## Zurgh

With my current memory problems and the whole broken time machine issues, its entirely possible...

↓ has lost touch with there inner child or exterior iguana.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP is ready for Easter


----------



## PirateLady

No I have shopping to do !!!!!


TPBMP loves holidays


----------



## autumnghost

I do! Merry everything!

TPBMP dresses up like the Easter bunny on Halloween


----------



## Spooky1

Wouldn't you be afraid of a 6 foot tall rabbit? 

TBPMP has rabbit for dinner every Easter.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:googly:


The person below my post knows where I live


----------



## Spooky1

Yes I do, and I've been watching you :ninja: 

TPBMP is planning on making a prop for the $20 prop contest.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP has a big Easter planned


----------



## Zurgh

Not really.


↓ would have If they could have, but did not, and regrets it.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP is still eating Easter candy


----------



## Marrow

Hell yeah (see age).

Person below my post believed in Santa when they were 10.


----------



## Spooky1

What do you mean believed? As in the past tense? Has something happened to Santa? 

The person below my post thinks they're Elmer J. Fudd and is hunting for the Easter Bunny.


----------



## ededdeddy

nope, but will settle for Harvey

The person below my has no idea what that means


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, I do - he's a pooka


The person below my post can't find the keys to the liquor cabinet


----------



## Rahnefan

And that would definitely be me. Cos I don't lock it.

The person below me has a secret habit of hiding chocolate eggs in their unmentionables and sitting around going "bok bok bok"


----------



## Dark Angel 27

nope, sorry.

TPBMP is still records the Teletubbies show


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP is planning props for Halloween


----------



## Zurgh

Not quite at the planning stages yet... but getting close.


↓ needs some positive encouragement and a hint of direction.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, I'm good


The person below my post can dance the Watusi


----------



## debbie5

Yes I can. But only on the beach with Frankie Avalon & my hi waisted bikini that covers my belly button. 

The person below my post has woken up at one time, only to find they had been written on in Sharpie marker.


----------



## scareme

One of the few things I have not woken up with, but my life's not over yet, so there is still a chance.

TPBMP stayed up late last night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, yes I did, although not as late as some folks here did


The person below my post just doesn't get it


----------



## Zurgh

Get what?:googly:


↓ Got it, but wants to return it due to its defective nature.


----------



## Goblin

Sure. Why not?

TPBMP throws hand grenades at the neighbors


----------



## Guest

never

the person below my post had a great day


----------



## Rahnefan

could have been worse, yep

the person below my post fell asleep watching a movie this week


----------



## Goblin

Nope. I'm a night owl

TPBMP had a thunderstorm tonight


----------



## scareme

We could use one. Still in drought conditions around here. 

TPBMP will celebrate Cinco De Mayo this week by eating Mexican food.


----------



## Spooky1

I was early and had tacos yesterday.

TPBMP is secretly forming a hit squad to snuff out all hackers in the world


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, like, don't TELL everybody now!

The person below my post likes little creatures who wear top hats


----------



## Zurgh

Absolutely!



↓ likes to watch animals at play.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Also absolutely


The person below my post has a lemur farm


----------



## Zurgh

Nope, just pole cats, armadillos, rattlesnakes & beefalo. Lemurs scare me with there leaping.


↓ thinks some of us here need to up our meds.


----------



## scareme

Yes I do, as long as you don't try to take any of mine.

TPBMP knows how to hat dance.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes fresh baked brownies


----------



## Rahnefan

Guilty.

TPBMP has eaten dirt at least once just to see what it tasted like.


----------



## scareme

Smelled it yes, but not tasted it.

TPBMP is having a snack tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think that's a great suggestion


The person below my post is staying up way too late tonight


----------



## Rahnefan

Already true. 

TPBMP takes great visceral enjoyment from wiping chalkboards with a wet cloth


----------



## scareme

Yup!

TPBMP went to public school.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes I did


The person below my post played in a high school band


----------



## scareme

I didn't have that much talent.

TPBMP played a sport in High School.


----------



## Goblin

Yeah......Hooky

TPBMP throws rocks at passing cars


----------



## scareme

Never

TPBMP is a good singer.


----------



## Goblin

So they say

TPBMP was burnt at the stake in a past life


----------



## Rahnefan

Heh, funny you mention it.

TPBMP is a certified professional bra fitter.


----------



## scareme

One of my many skills.

TPBMP will get some work done outside this weekend.


----------



## Goblin

If it don't rain

TPBMP likes honey roasted peanut butter?


----------



## Rahnefan

Doggone that sounds good.

TPBMP sometimes wishes they could unhinge their jaw like a snake.


----------



## scareme

Not sure why I would want to.

TPBMP has a green thumb


----------



## Zurgh

Gangrenous, no... Make plants grow very well, yes.


↓ has a thing to get done soon, least there personal world collapse...


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP rollerskates in their closet


----------



## Zurgh

Sorry, I can't. No skates, no talent, & no closet space.


↓ Enjoys some foodstuffs (on ocasion) that should NOT be on there diet plan.


----------



## Rahnefan

Well, yeah, most of it.

TPBMP hordes plastic grocery bags so as to empty the litter box into them.


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Trash bags

TPBMP will visit their mother today


----------



## Zurgh

Nope, her grave is too far, but perhaps tonight in my prayers & dreams...


↓ wants to know the secret to the ultimate chocolate cake of DOOM...


----------



## Goblin

Only if it's sugar-free

TPBMP likes chocolate cake


----------



## Zurgh

Yup!


↓ likes licking lollipops longingly, listening lazily to lone logy logarithms, logistically.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm neither a sweets nor logarithm person, actually


The person below my post sneezes when drinking whiskey


----------



## Goblin

Nope. I don't drink

TPBMP had a nice Mother's Day


----------



## Dixie

No one around here had a nice Mother's Day?!?!! Ok, I will fess up - I had a lovely Mothers Day. Got cards from my boys, and Stargazer Lilies from my honey. 

TPBMP has thunderstorms and tornadoes in their weather forecast.


----------



## Goblin

Thunderstorms, No tonadoes thank goodness

TPBMP is a great prop builder.


----------



## scareme

I wouldn't say great.

TPBMP needs to get some sleep.


----------



## Goblin

Maybe next year

TPBMP likes toast


----------



## Spooky1

Depending what's on the toast, yes, or was that making a toast?

TPBMP recently had a birthday


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I did, thank you


The person below my post is going to a cookout this weekend


----------



## Spooky1

It's possible, but I think it's up to your Mom. 

TPBMP is going to do some yard work this weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Also possible, depending on what Mom has planned


The person below my post is not Spooky1:jol:


----------



## Goblin

I wasn't the last time I checked. lol

TPBMP is not a forum terrorist


----------



## Zurgh

Not sure what that even is, or what others even really think about me, but I'm sure someone here holds that opinion of me...

▼ would like to see me vanish, never to darken there doorstep again...


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I find you entertaining, at least part of the time. 

TPBMP would like to come over to my house to rebuild our shed.


----------



## Goblin

Sure. What's the worst that can happen?

TPBMP wants to be a professional zombie hunter


----------



## PirateLady

Sounds like fun

TPBMP needs a vacation


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just had one, but I'll take another


The person below my post is afraid of carrots


----------



## Spooky1

Only if they look like this.









TPBMP likes to square dance in circles.


----------



## debbie5

I suppose that is correct.

The person below my post ate something gross when dared to do so as a child.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP is getting rain today


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not so far, but that could change.


The person below my post is looking for a severed arm.


----------



## Goblin

Not that I know of

TPBMP is getting ready for a vacation


----------



## PirateLady

True
TPBMP is remodeling their home this summer.


----------



## Spooky1

Only the second bathroom at the moment.

TPBMP was checking out yard sales last weekend


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't think so, but that was a while ago....


The person below my post needs a haircut


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes watermelon


----------



## PirateLady

Yes

TPBMP likes to garden


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes to roller skate


----------



## PirateLady

not really

TPBMP likes to hike


----------



## Spooky1

Are you telling me to take a hike? I walk the dog, is the close enough?

TPBMP like hitting the pool in the summertime.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I haven't been in a pool in years


The person below my post has a fax machine


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes fireworks on the fourth


----------



## scareme

True!

TPBMP saw fireworks this week.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but I did hear them from afar

The person below my post has been feeding the dust bunnies under the bed


----------



## Spooky1

No dust bunnies under the bed, but there may be lots of dog hair.

The person below my post has real bunnies raiding their garden.


----------



## Goblin

Nope. No garden

TPBMP likes ghost stories on a dark stormy night


----------



## bradndez

I Like ghost stories on any night

TPBMP has been staring at my post trying to come up with something witty to say


----------



## autumnghost

Yes. Yes she has.

TPBMP is ready for lunch.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am indeed - now just need to get the co-workers out of the kitchen so I can get to the microwave


The person below my post has an offshore bank account


----------



## Spooky1

Yes, but hurricane Irene just blew all my money away. 

The person below my post is wrapping all their props in plastic to protect them from the coming storm.


----------



## ededdeddy

no I ain't afraid of Irene

The person below my post thinks they will not get everything done in time for Halloween


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not a matter of thinking; it's a matter of knowing


The person below my post can't swim


----------



## Goblin

Yep. I can

TPBMP has big plans for Labor Day


----------



## bradndez

What's labor day? For me just another day of labor.

TPBMP has been surfing the web for deals on fog juice


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP sells illegal frog juice


----------



## bradndez

Nope but would love to get some cheap

TPBMP plays angry birds incessantly


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP raises angry birds


----------



## scareme

I did, till I got sick and the Doc made me get rid of my 40 birds. 

The person below my post has been flipped the bird in the last week.


----------



## Draik41895

hahah, yeah actually. all in good fun.

The person below my post is an insomniac


----------



## bradndez

I'm definitely turning into one

The person below my post loses time thinking about elephants and peanuts


----------



## debbie5

No, but I have lost many hours of my life watching "Dumbo".

TPBMP likes orange soda.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, orange soda is actually kind of gross

The person below my post is going out shopping for Labor Day sales


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I wish I could say that I had a successful day trying to shop. No Go folks! I spent the day cleaning up Irene damage, our pool is toast full of marsh grass and pudding-like muck. And it STUNK!!! I had to get down in the bottom of the pool and scrape that crap off the bottom. Still....I didn't lose my trees...and if you follow me....you will know my love of the living....I am going to hit the WALGREENS on the way home because I WANT one of those $30.00 skeletons. I go through 3 towns on my way home. Giggle, giggle....P.S. The person that posts under me is the smartest, most talented forum member I have ever had the pleasure to know. Thanks Forum friends! Love, Jana:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> No, orange soda is actually kind of gross
> 
> The person below my post is going out shopping for Labor Day sales


P.S. I do like Diet Sunkist!!! I guess you were correct!


----------



## Goblin

You forgot to post something next.

PBMP mails Halloween cards


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I don't, and Pumpkin5 did post a "something next" in the first of the two posts above yours, and yes, Pumpkin, I am the smartest, most talented forum member you will ever have the pleasure to know as long as you don't know anyone else


The person below my post reads the fine print.


----------



## debbie5

Oh hellyeah. I routinely cross stuff off & initial next to the change if I don't agree with something. 

TPBMP is looking forward to an impending Soup Season.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

PBMP is having rain today


----------



## bradndez

Sure am it sucks

TPBMP makes paper sailboats


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP has a headache today


----------



## scareme

I did, but Tylenol Sinus worked.

TPBMP had leftovers for supper.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP had sunny weather today


----------



## bradndez

Not yet but it's looking like it

TPBMP has signed up for facebook just to get good deals from merchants


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, don't really care that much for Facebook


The person below my post wants to know who ate the last cookie


----------



## Spooky1

There were cookies?

TPBMP will be traveling this weekend


----------



## MrGrimm

To the local Halloween store? Then yes!

TPBMP will be working this weekend


----------



## Goblin

Nope. I'm on disability

TPBMP is a beach person


----------



## bradndez

Definitely yes

TPBMP Still uses floaties in the pool


----------



## scareme

What? Do you want me to drown?

TPBMP may not admitt it, but they like them some Johnny Cash.


----------



## MrGrimm

Yep! Ring of Fire is one of my favs!

TPBMP Will do almost anything for a Klondike bar!


----------



## scareme

Was diagnosed with diabetes two weeks ago, so no, not so much. But I would still kill for a coke. Is that a coke you have there behind your back? Give it up and no one has to get hurt. 

TPBMP is going to have some popcorn tonight. Think about it. Doesn't it smell good? Yumm.


----------



## Goblin

I am now. lol

TPBMP is having fall like weather today


----------



## MrGrimm

Yep, chilly and rainy!

TPBMP will wait two days before posting to this thread


----------



## debbie5

Nope...not even 2 hours.


TPBMP likes Fig Newtons!


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP is looking forward to autumn


----------



## MrGrimm

Hehe If I'm on this forum, well yeah! 

TPBMP knows a policeman who doesn't like doughuts


----------



## scareme

The only cop I know was in my master gardners class, and I didn't have the nerve to ask him. 

TPBMP has started to decorate their house already.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP has bought something for Halloween this week


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YES! You are correct!!! And loving every single Halloween thing. 
TPBMP is a master pumpkin carver and likes to put cinnamon in the top of their pumpkins before they light the candle.


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Afraid not

TPBMP has actually seen a ghost


----------



## scareme

Not that I know of

TPBMP worked on a prop today.


----------



## bradndez

Nope drove all day home from WDW

TPBMP is wiping drool from their chin from sleeping in their comfy chair


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP is ready to rake leaves


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Actually, just finished...
TPBMP likes to freeze their Snicker bars so they last longer....


----------



## scareme

That and I can hide them from my son in a bag from frozen peas.

TPBMP has never had to hide candy.


----------



## Spooky1

Correct, Roxy's good about not eating all the candy.

TPBMP keeps having chores around the house interfering with prop building.


----------



## Goblin

Nope. I buy them nowadays

TPBMP is having rain today


----------



## MrGrimm

Nope, beautiful clear sunny sky... with a slight chill. Perfect fall day!

TPBMP wants to ride his bicycle.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does an exercise bike count?


The person below my post is getting suspicious about those strange noises in the attic


----------



## Goblin

What strange noises?

TPBMP has a ghost in their house


----------



## MrGrimm

No, not this one...

TPBMP has a flat tire!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, they were all a _little_ flat, but I put air in them this weekend

The person below my post doesn't know what he would do for a Klondike bar


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes, I guess I don't know what I would do for one...what is a Klondike bar BTW?
TPBMP likes to run naked through tulips....


----------



## highbury

Actually, I tiptoe through them...

TPBMP would jump 10 buses on their motorcycle


----------



## scareme

That's probably why I don't have one, it would be just to tempting.

TPBMP is tired of seeing Christmas decorations out already.


----------



## Goblin

Nope. I like seeing both

TPBMP is designing a spectacular haunt


----------



## MrGrimm

Let's hope it comes out that way 

TPBMP has sharks with frickin' lasers attached to their frickin' heads


----------



## RoxyBlue

I did, but the frickin' grizzly bears with frickin lasers on their frickin' heads ate them


The person below my post knows what a Klondike bar is


----------



## MrGrimm

Of course and my gut does too 

TPBMP knows that I am breaking the first and seconds rules of Fight Club


----------



## Goblin

You are?

TPBMP is ready for Fall to arrive


----------



## Zurgh

I already fell, thank you.

▼ thinks the glass is half full.


----------



## MrGrimm

Yep, ever the optimist!

TPBMP is very superstitious


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not at all (knock on wood)

The person below my post likes to abbreviate "the person below my post"


----------



## MrGrimm

Ya got me!

TPBMP loves to parallel park on a busy street... and take their sweet time doing it!


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP has a special Halloween treat


----------



## MrGrimm

But of course, I will treat every little ToTer that comes studder-stepping their way up my driveway. MUAHAHA!

TPBMP is angry that banana republic ran out of khakis


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, 'cause I'm a jeans girl


The person below my post is a Forum friend of mine


----------



## MrGrimm

Thank you for the friend request! Very kind of you 

TPBMP will forego eating, sleeping and TV to complete their props this weekend.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ha, no way! Only the slackers are that far behind! I've been working diligently since March.

TPBMP will go see _Contagien_ this weekend.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I watch most movies on DVD.

TPBMP works in a freak show as the bearded lady.


----------



## Zurgh

That was only part time and until they discovered I was just in drag...

▼ refuses to recognize there rightful place as prince of the grain rangers


----------



## MrGrimm

maybe i would if knew what the grain rangers were... maybe.

TPBMP has a pizza addiction


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, no. I hardly ever eat pizza anymore

Speaking of pizza, the person below my post like anchovies


----------



## Zurgh

Why, yes... yes I do! I think they are yummy on pizza.

↓ needs to make a resupply run...


----------



## MrGrimm

Well if we are talking prop supplies... you sir... are correct!

Just made it today 

TPBMP will order some late night chinese food


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP is going a a trip today


----------



## MrGrimm

Nah, hanging around the house...

TPBMP loves Captain James T. Kirk


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Beam Me Up Scotty!!! Like the real actor A LOT!
TPBMP eats Reeses Pieces, especially at Halloween.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

I do, but the peanut butter cups are infinitely better


The person below my post thinks Weird Al Yankovic is da bomb


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP has more than one pet


----------



## MrGrimm

No. Our pet fish just died a week ago, so the count is down to zero.

TPBMP will regret having that burrito for lunch


----------



## RoxyBlue

I did not have a burrito, so there

The person below my post wants to know what's behind Door #1


----------



## MrGrimm

That'll depend on how many doors there are!

TPBMP loves going to the dentist


----------



## Goblin

Does anybody?

TPBMP has bought something for Halloween


----------



## Zurgh

Who here would ever do such a thing???:googly:

▼ Just made a well informed decision


----------



## MrGrimm

Yes, yes I did... Bacon over sausage any day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Since you left out the PBMP comment, I shall add one for you:

"The person below my post is practically perfect in every way"

Yes, yes, I am:googly:


The person below my post is never forgetful


----------



## MrGrimm

LOL Sorry, I can't give myself credit for that! 

That proof is two posts up! 

TPBMP enjoys sunrises much more than sunsets


----------



## Zurgh

I prefer moonrise & moonsets...


▼ just solved a major crisis


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes chocolate chip cookies


----------



## MrGrimm

Who doesn't?

TPBMP has started their own fight club


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm not a clubby kind of girl:jol:

The person below my post had cereal for breakfast


----------



## MrGrimm

Ah but no! I am on a low carb diet! (No bread, no cereal, no potatoes, and no rice!)

TPBMP has a bum knee thus uses twice the normal amount of toilet paper.


----------



## Zurgh

I do have a 'bum' knee & do use 2x the toilet paper... for mache, BUT the two are unrelated... I hope...


▼ discovered a biological abnormality that can be used to there advantage...


----------



## debbie5

YES! I am hyperflexible..all my connective tissue is too long. I'll let you think about that one for a while.

The person below me saves the hair from the hairbrush for prop making.


----------



## Zurgh

Yes, but it's not human, it's cat hair...


▼ thinks that is very strange, but not as disturbing as a scab collection.


----------



## Goblin

Nevergave it a second mind

TPBMP is afraid to fly


----------



## MrGrimm

Depends on what my relationship with gravity is like at the time.

TPBMP Is still trying to make socks & sandals and acceptable fashion


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP has big plans for the weekend


----------



## MrGrimm

Prop building count?

TPBMP will post a new prop in the Showroom thread soon


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mmmmmmmmmaybe


The person below my post is sitting at work looking longingly out the window and thinking there are much better places to be today than at work.


----------



## scareme

No, I'm at home, and I like it here.

TPBMP will go to bed within the next hour of reading this.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP has a favorite Halloween candy


----------



## scareme

Yes, my favorite is Baby Ruth, no, Peeps, no, Chocolate covered orange marshmallow Pumpkins, no, Popcorn Balls, no, Carmel Popcorn warm out of the oven, no Carmel Apples, no... I guess I don't have a favorite. How about a top ten list?

The person above my post knows I'm a diebetic like he is and is just trying to get us both in trouble. lol

TPBMP is starting to buy Halloween candy, so it won't cost so much to buy it all at once, but then snacks on it a little.


----------



## bradndez

Close, I loaded up on free candy at the Disney World Halloween Party. Yes I'm cheap!!

TPBMP Is keeps eating the candy they already bought and has to go get more.


----------



## scareme

If I said yes I would be in trouble since I'm diebetic, so I'll just plead the 5th.

The person below my post is looking at the calendar wondering if they have enough time.


----------



## MrGrimm

Of course 

TPBMP is staring at the rain and wondering when they'll get time enough to paint their props


----------



## scareme

I'm wishing for rain, they're saying maybe next week end.

TPBMP read a newspaper today.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes Marshmallow pumpkins


----------



## scareme

Loves them.

TPBMP doesn't want to go to work today.


----------



## MrGrimm

And I won't! It's Sunday 

TPBMP will be inhaling some kind of prop making fume by-product


----------



## scareme

I did do some spray painting today.

TPBMP watched a sports event this week end.


----------



## MrGrimm

Would have loved to... I tried, but sadly no...

TPBMP is staring at that spare skull sitting on the workshop shelf just wondering what they can do with it...


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes to eat the Halloween candy instead of hand it out


----------



## Zurgh

Depends on what I'm handing out...


↓ Is suffering from Halloween related stress disorders


----------



## MrGrimm

No! *twitch* Really? *twitch twitch*

TPBMP is fed up and just won't take it anymore!!!!


----------



## scareme

It Just Doesn't Matter! It Just Doesn't Matter! It Just Doesn't Matter! It Just Doesn't Matter! 

TPBMP had a home cooked supper tonight.


----------



## MrGrimm

Yes Ma'am! It was goood too 

TPBMP Loves Johnny Depp


----------



## Scarylea

Mmmmmm - sorry nope!

TPBMP loves coffee in the morning


----------



## highbury

Sorry, don't touch the stuff

TPBMP listens to classical music


----------



## ededdeddy

Only if I can't find something better


The person below my post had a good breakfast today


----------



## scareme

A biscuit and a glass of kool-aid. That's good for me.

TPBMP will see sun shine today.


----------



## MrGrimm

I hope you are right.. as of this moment it's heavy overcast.

TPBMP knows why the chicken crossed the road


----------



## RoxyBlue

I do, but if I told you, I'd have to kill you


The person below my post wonders why everything supposedly tastes like chicken


----------



## MrGrimm

Of course, and I suppose if you tell me you'll have to... well we know what you do to inquisitive people!

TPBMP wonders why curiosity killed the cat...


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP has seen a ghost


----------



## MrGrimm

No, don't believe in 'em!

TPBMP will state the opposite of what I just wrote.


----------



## Zurgh

You never wrote that!


▼ thinks ham is good.


----------



## ededdeddy

Love the Ham

TPBMP thinks bacon is a gift from God


----------



## camsauce

Aren't all gifts?

TPBMP once contemplated dressing as a girl for halloween but second-guessed himself due to his hairy navel


----------



## debbie5

Yes. I dress as a girl everyday. Navel and all. 

TPBMP needs a Valium.


----------



## scareme

Do you have any to share?

TPBMP is having a ruff day.


----------



## Spooky1

Not at all, I took the day off 

TPBMP has stink bugs trying to get into their house.


----------



## MrGrimm

lol no sorry, they're all under Roxy's gas cap

TPBMP is missing the TV show Dallas


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes classic horror movies


----------



## MrGrimm

That's too wide a category to answer, but I can tell you there are a few good ones, but there are also a lot of bad ones too.

TPBMP is obsessed with chewing their... toe nails!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I'm too busy obsessing about those damn stink bugs under my gas cap

The person below my post loves pumpkin pie warm from the oven with a little whipped cream


----------



## MrGrimm

Yes! Totally!!!
And I will be having some this weekend (Canadian Thanksgiving), Yay!

TPBMP recently got a parking ticket


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I'm a law abiding citizen ..... really, I am. Why is Roxy laughing so much? Well I did get caught by a couple of the traffic cameras last year, but that's not recent. 

TPBMP installs #@!%$$#@ traffic cameras for a living!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, no, I don't

The person below my post finds operation of a remote control a great mystery


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP is working on a prop right now.....or should be


----------



## ededdeddy

yea.. Should be


TPBMP already has their haunt down


----------



## RoxyBlue

Neither down nor up at this point

The person below my post wonders where the mail carrier delivered that check from Publishers Clearing House


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I thought Big Ed did that...no wait...he died....

TPBMP is wondering why all Charlie Brown ever gets when he trick or treats is rocks......


----------



## scareme

I find that very sad. I've always pulled for the underdog.

TPBMP has already bought their Halloween candy.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: No, but I NEED to! I have 400 TOT bags to fill!
TPBMP likes oatmeal with brown sugar for breakfast.


----------



## MrGrimm

Used to but I am on a no grains and low carb diet... works great too!

TBPMP wonders why anyone would go on a low carb and no grain diet!


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP had a recent checkup


----------



## MrGrimm

Nope, beginning of the year...

TPBMP thinks the person above his post may have a Halloween addiction


----------



## Goblin

This is a HALLOWEEN forum

TPBMP likes a good horror movie


----------



## MrGrimm

No, not really... maybe a good zombie flick now and then... I'm weird that way 

TPBMP will be the same person that was above my last post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wrong-o


The person below my post has something better to do


----------



## debbie5

Hahahhaaa! I was just thinking "I need to get the helloffa this computer and clean the bathroom."

TPBMP wishes they had a pb & strawberry preserves sandwich.


----------



## ededdeddy

NO not really


TPBMP thinks that mornings come way to early


----------



## MrGrimm

I have two kids under the age of four... early mornings are routine

TPBMP is wondering how many pumpkins they'll buy this year.


----------



## ededdeddy

I have a 7 year old and a 8 month old. So we will end up with more than we need


Tpbmp will go to numerous haunted house


----------



## Goblin

We don't have that many

TPBMP likes Marshmallow pumpkins


----------



## MrGrimm

Actually I prefer the marshmallow witches 

TPBMP has gorilla glue/expanding foam/paint stains on their hands


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP got a halloween card in the mail this week


----------



## MrGrimm

Nah, nobody does that around here sadly...

TPBMP is already checking the advanced forecasts for the weather on the 31st


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP watches It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown


----------



## debbie5

Yes!

TPBMP enjoys being a rebel.


----------



## Goblin

I did during the Civil War 

TPBMP has a favorite Halloween costume


----------



## scareme

It was the cow girl outfit I wore for three years when I was young, I still have it.

TPBMP prefers hamburgers to hot dogs.


----------



## MrGrimm

Definitively! It's not even close.

TPBMP likes getting a foot massage


----------



## bradndez

Who doesn't?

TPBMP is finally getting a break from a long day


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've had a long break all day


The person below my post has an irrational fear of beets


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP thinks their pets are planning to murder them?


----------



## MrGrimm

No pets... but that weird neighbor...

TPBMP Thinks the person above my post can talk to animals


----------



## Spooky1

Anyone can talk to animals, it's when you think they can talk to you, that it's a problem. 

TPBMP thinks that they are being watched by Big Brother.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, my big brother lives in Wyoming so he can't see me

The person below my post is wearing something orange today


----------



## MrGrimm

Gah! no, sorry... even checked my boxers 

TPBMP ate a little bit of chocolate today...


----------



## Spooky1

Not yet, but I'm sure it will occur before the end of the day.

TPBMP wants to have his ears surgically altered to be pointy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you think it would be a good look for me?:jol:


Speaking of pointy ears, the person below my post is a Trekkie


----------



## MrGrimm

Sadly, while I do enjoy good sci-fi, I am not enough of a fan...

TPBMP has kissed someone in zombie makeup


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why yes, yes I have










The person below my post lost the car keys again


----------



## scareme

Only temporarily, I found them again.

TPBMP has a doctors appt this month.


----------



## MrGrimm

No, and that's the way I like it 

TPBMP has a witch in the house!


----------



## Spooky1

Of course we do. Wait a minute your not talking about Roxy are you? :googly:

TPBMP has a werewolf prop for their yard.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey now!

And yes, I believe someone is putting together a werewolf prop for the yard

The person below my post had the Breakfast of Champions this morning.


----------



## MrGrimm

Spinach and cheddar omelet? Breakfast of Champions? 

No Wheaties in my house, we don't eat cereal... (I guess that's a little weird lol)

TPBMP secretly cheers for the bad guys in horror movies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but sometimes I cheer for the monsters

The person below my post needs a vacation


----------



## scareme

Just say the word and I'll be there.

TPBMP has a dog.


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Three cats

TPBMP had rain today


----------



## MrGrimm

Yep, over night...

TPBMP Knows that the meaning of life is 42


----------



## debbie5

Yes. Tis true.

TPBMP is wearing their Halloween socks.(We should post pics of all of our socks...)


----------



## Spooky1

I don't think black socks count as Halloween socks.

TPBMP wants to get one of the Target glow in the dark skeletons.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We already have one, but I think we can squeeze in one more


The person below my post wished upon a star


----------



## MrGrimm

I'm sure I have back in my younger days which were full of whimsy the belief in Santa Claus, the Easter Bunny and an effective political process... *sigh*

TPBMP Owns costumes that aren't just for Halloween


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why no, no, not at all (quietly closing dresser drawer):googly:


The person below my post is wondering where that spider went


----------



## Goblin

He went SQUISH

TPBMP has a hanging skeleton in their decorations


----------



## MrGrimm

Yes! A mini little guy...

TPBMP has made a corpse before...

*leaves statement ambiguous on purpose*


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP buys Halloween cookies


----------



## MrGrimm

Nope. Make 'em!

TPBMP still has the hauntforums default purple and gray color scheme


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Mine's green & black

TPBMP gets paid today


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, I do have the ability to write myself a company check....


The person below my post likes wearing thick fuzzy socks


----------



## MrGrimm

Only when I am sick... which I am! 

TPBMP will play hooky to finish some props


----------



## Goblin

I'm retired......I don't have to play hookey

TPBMP ha already bought their Halloween candy


----------



## MrGrimm

Yeah, started back in September.

TPBMP has already eaten some of their Halloween candy


----------



## QueenRuby2002

You know I did.

TPBMP Hasn't even started decorating yet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Indeed, we have

The person below my post wants a puppy


----------



## MrGrimm

Yep, who doesn't want a wittle wascaly puppy?

But I am allergic 

TPBMP has never tried a poutine


----------



## Goblin

Have no idea what it is

TPBMP hasn't finished their haunt yet


----------



## MrGrimm

Correct-a-mundo.

I tweak until the last minute.

TPBMP is using a PC


----------



## QueenRuby2002

But of coruse.

TPBMP wishes they were me.


----------



## MrGrimm

Not with that spelling 

TPBMP is day dreaming of Halloween night


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Yes I am Ghost hunter Live will be on!

TPBMP is a post ho.


----------



## Goblin

I am?

TPBMP likes Mallowcreme pumpkins


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Um no!

TPBMP has bad taste in candies


----------



## Goblin

What's bed taste in candies? 

TPBMP got a lot of TOTs tonight


----------



## MrGrimm

Tonight? None. But 6 days ago about 180.

TPBMP Still has some Halloween decorations out.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, all are packed away

TPBMP doesn't have enough storage space for all their Halloween stuff


----------



## Goblin

That's why I got another container

TPBMP had snow last week


----------



## scareme

Not in Oklahoma, but just about everything else.

TPBMP loves raw veggies with dip.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes I do

The person below my post is looking for another job


----------



## Spooky1

Not yet, but maybe I should keep an eye open.

TPBMP doesn't like daylight savings time


----------



## scareme

I never notice the differance.

TPBMP is hankering for some home cooking like Mom used to make.


----------



## MrGrimm

YESS!!! Wow sorry for the caps there... I guess you hit on something! 

TPBMP visits facebook at least 3 times a day


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, not a fan of Facebook


The person below my post is posting in this section as I type this post


----------



## Spooky1

Only if there is some kind of 5 hour time vortex going on.

TPBMP is going to wait a couple moths before they start on their next Halloween project.


----------



## Zurgh

No


▼ wants some cake.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but a cinnamon crunch bagel from Panera would not come amiss right about now


The person below my post is going shopping this weekend


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I wish.

TPBMP once dressed is drag and did the hulla!


----------



## Zurgh

Yes, but not both at the same time...


▼ looks exceedingly good in black.


----------



## scareme

If you mean I look exceedingly good when all the lights are out and you can't see a thing then yes, you're right. If fact that's when I look my best.

TPBMP wears there underware for more than one day before washing it.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP wants to kill the neighbors at least once a week


----------



## Zurgh

Not really...


↓ thinks the medication is wearing off...


----------



## Goblin

Just Heart medication

TPBMP is ready for Thanksgiving


----------



## Zurgh

Not really...


▼ Thinks pie is king over tarts.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

People Pies!

TPBMP has not seen Sweeny Todd.


----------



## scareme

Seen him? I used to date him.

TPBMP doesn't have to work tomorrow.


----------



## Goblin

I NEVER have to work tomorrow anymore

TPBMP has bought their Thanksgiving Turkey


----------



## Zurgh

possibly...


▼ is looking forward to feasting soon.


----------



## Goblin

Thanksqiving

TPBMP watchesthe Thanksgiving parade


----------



## Zurgh

Nope, not my bag.


▼ loves a parade.


----------



## Goblin

Yep.

TPBMP reads ghost stories


----------



## Zurgh

Not usually, but I read all sorts of books & stories. 


▼ is not currently plotting world destruction.


----------



## Goblin

Not at the momment.......Maybe later

TPBMP likes ham on Thanksiving


----------



## Zurgh

I like everything on Thanksgiving, except the green wobbly bits...



▼ Slept in today.


----------



## highbury

Until 10:00 and it felt soooo good!!!

TPBMP still hasn't put their Halloween decorations away for the year (just like me)...


----------



## Goblin

Did it right after Halloween

TPBMP is already making plans for next Halloween


----------



## Zurgh

Of course!


▼ thinks that they will gain a little weight this holiday season.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP is off this week


----------



## Zurgh

Yup


▼ will be sick of leftovers very soon.


----------



## Goblin

Nope. None to be sick of

TPBMP is braving the perils of Black Friday today


----------



## Zurgh

Nope, I was braving the perils of house cleaning today.


▼ has never tossed a hamster out of an airplane.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP has never jumped out of a plane without a parachute


----------



## Zurgh

Wrong-o! Of course the plane was on the ground when I jumped....


▼ is happy about something today.


----------



## Goblin

If I'm alive I'm happy

TPBMP has started Christmas shopping


----------



## Zurgh

Perhaps



▼ would like to stumble across a big bag of loot.


----------



## Goblin

Yes.....but I couldn't keep it

TPBMP likes candy canes


----------



## Drago

I do!

\/ hasn't started their xmas shopping


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, pretty much finished except for maybe some stocking stuffers

The person below my post is watching "Zombieland"


----------



## Spooky1

How did you guess? 

The person below my post has Christmas light out


----------



## debbie5

do you mean I have my Christmas lights out, or there is a light burned out on the strand? 
Yes..to both. 
TPBMP has no clue what to buy their significant other for Whatever You Do Or Do Not Celebrate.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes gingerbread men cookies


----------



## debbie5

Yep! But only home made ones...the soft ones...chew the iciing off first...

TPBMP hates malls.


----------



## scareme

Sooo true. That's why God invented online shopping.

TPBMP is a star at wrapping gifts!


----------



## Drago

not really...

TPBMP loves eggnog!


----------



## scareme

Gross

TPBMP has been watching sappy Christmas shows (like me).


----------



## Spooky1

True, we just watched Miracle on 34th St.

TPBMP thinks their name is really Chris Kringle


----------



## scareme

No, but like probably half the women in this country, I look when I hear someone call "Mom".

TPBMP has a fire in the fireplace tonight (like me).


----------



## Zurgh

No fireplace, does a reactor count?



▼ enjoys holiday baking.


----------



## scareme

If you mean warming store bought cookie in the microwave so the taste just baked, OK.

TPBMP doesn't bake anymore than I do.


----------



## Goblin

That's right

TPBMP has put up their tree already


----------



## scareme

Twice, I had to take off the breakable orinaments, and rearrange the rest after the climed up the tree.

TPBMP will build a snowman this winter.


----------



## Spooky1

I haven't built a snowman in year, but if we get enough snow, i'll make one just for you. 

TPBMP will be giving out some gift cards this year for Christmas.


----------



## Drago

Yes

TPBMP got a real tree for Christmas.


----------



## Zurgh

Nope


▼ enjoys soda.


----------



## scareme

Coke? Who has the Coke? Is that a Coke behind your back? Umm, what makes you think I like soda?

TPBMP had takeout for supper tonight.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP wants a White Christmas this year


----------



## scareme

Sort of, but we will be traveling, so I don't want too much.

TPBMP never has to shovel snow.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, our shovels get well used most Winters

TPBMP is listening to Christmas music at the moment


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I'm listening to a discussion of pricing for a contract


The person below my post has gray hair


----------



## Drago

Not yet

TPBMP will be having christmas out of town.


----------



## debbie5

Nope! Never. It's the one holiday we never travel.

TPBMP likes the flavor of chocolate-orange.


----------



## Zurgh

Not together.


▼ Does not have a cat sleeping in there arms right now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

True


The person below my post used to have a cat


----------



## aquariumreef

Unfortunately. 

The person below my post is a creeper.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes old tv shows


----------



## Zurgh

Sure


▼ does not like to skip rope.


----------



## scareme

True

TPBMP uses soap on a rope


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, no, but it was a popular "buy it for your Dad as a Christmas gift" thing when I was a kid.


The person below my post has a loofah


----------



## Spooky1

a what? :googly: I don't even have a loafer.

TPBMP will have a White Christmas


----------



## Zurgh

Only with paint.


▼ doesn't play with matches and gasoline for fun.


----------



## Goblin

Correct

TPBMP believes in Santa Claus


----------



## Drago

Nope

TPBMP goes ice fishing.


----------



## debbie5

Once. That was enough. 

TPBMP enjoys pince nez.


----------



## scareme

No, not really

TPBMP will travel this weekend.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP is having rain today


----------



## scareme

No

TPBMP has cold feet.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope my feet are feeling nice and warm at the moment

TPBMP needs to take their dog for a walk.


----------



## Zurgh

Nope, no dog to walk.


▼ has a plan.


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't everybody?

TPBMP got a Christmas bonus


----------



## scareme

From hubby

TPBMP was at a store this weekend.


----------



## Goblin

Yep....Walmart

TPBMP likes eggnogg


----------



## scareme

No

TPBMP likes to sit in the dark and watch the Christmas tree. It's so pretty.


----------



## Drago

I do.

TPBMP likes a nice hot chocolate with marshmallows and candy cane.


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Diabetic

TPBMP hangs a wreath on their door


----------



## Drago

Yep

TPBMP accidentally ran over an animal.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP recieved Christmas cards today


----------



## QueenRuby2002

No

TPBMP is freaking out because there is only 294 day until halloween


----------



## scareme

Not freaking yet. So far it's just at the nightmares and cold sweat stage.

TPBMP got dressed today.


----------



## Spooky1

Yes, I'm sure my co-workers appreciated the fact i did.

TPBMP is wondering when Winter will arrive.


----------



## Goblin

They talk like tomorrow. Lol

TPBMP is expecting snow


----------



## stagehand1975

Well, that's what I told.


Tpbmp is hoping for a road closing blizzard.


----------



## PirateLady

No not really 

TPBMP is patiently awaiting the arrival of some new prop materials.


----------



## Spooky1

No, but I did bring home some Styrofoam from work for about 10 more tombstones.

TPBMP should be in bed by now.


----------



## Goblin

Really?

TPBMP likes hamburgers


----------



## scareme

Yup 

TPBMP has been pouring over the gardening catalogs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, sadly, I have not yet looked at any, probably because I don't actually have any


The person below my post has used a curling iron for hair styling


----------



## Spooky1

Is that why my hair fell out?

TPBMP is going to have a long weekend.


----------



## Goblin

All my weekends are long

TPBMP got a raise


----------



## scareme

A raise at the gas pumps is about it.

TPBMP is going to get out and enjoy some fresh air this weekend.


----------



## Spooky1

Twice a day, every day, when we walk the dog

TPBMP has been watching football today


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP still has Christmas decorations up


----------



## scareme

Thank heaven, no. I've finally got them all put away. 

TPBMP watched the Golden Globes Sun. night.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I was watching Tucker & Dale vs. Evil 

TPBMP thinks there's a dinosaur in Loch Ness


----------



## scareme

No, but I wish there was.

TPBMP watches American Pickers.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP watched Alacatraz


----------



## scareme

Yes, even though it was on at the same time as American Pickers.

TPBMP has the furnace running right now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does a heat pump count?


The person below my post can't find the car keys again


----------



## Goblin

Nope. They're right there on the mantle

TPBMP likes Slim Jims


----------



## scareme

Yuck

TPBMP reads the newspaper.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rarely.

The person below my post has a library card


----------



## Spooky1

True, but it hasn't been used in decades

TPBMP has been shoveling snow


----------



## Goblin

No snow so far

TPBMP has fallen on ice


----------



## scareme

I fell in Maine and people laughed at me and I told them I was pregnant. I wasn't, I just wanted them to feel bad.

TPBMP has never laughed at a person falling.


----------



## Goblin

Nope.

TPBMP has never won a snowball fight


----------



## scareme

No, but If had draws.

TPBMP loves the weather they are having right now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, it's cold and pouring down rain, so not much to love there

The person below my post has a secret admirer


----------



## Spooky1

Just don't tell my wife. 

TPBMP didn't get hit by a tornado today.


----------



## Goblin

Or struck by lightning either!

TPBMP is working late today


----------



## N. Fantom

Nope not employed
TPBMP is older than i am (15)


----------



## Spooky1

Everybody is older than you! I was older than you in 1978. 

TPBMP has been to Transworld


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP has a faborite Halloween costume


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

True (zombie)

TPBMP has been to a nudist colony.


----------



## N. Fantom

Duh, I live in one. Haha jk jk, nope neva done it

TPBMP has seen one of the jackass movies


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP is having rain tonight


----------



## scareme

No, a beautifulnight here in Oklahoma

TPBMP will go barefoot, at least for a little while, today.


----------



## N. Fantom

Yep riding in the car without any shoes right now

TPBMP Has never drivin to Maryland


----------



## scareme

Very true

TPBMP will have popcorn tonight. Think about it. Mmmm popcorn. It smells so good.


----------



## N. Fantom

Nope don't like popcorn

TPBMP will eat stake tonight.


----------



## Devil

nope

tpbmp will go to bed by 10


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Thought about it but got my second wind.

TPBMP will watch a movie tonight.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Doing that now.

TPBMP will fall asleep on the couch by 11:00.


----------



## Ramonadona

Done that...two in fact!

TPBMP will be saying "Not tonight honey, I have a headache".


----------



## Ramonadona

Ha! Sawtooth and I must have posted at the same time, but he beat me in.

Nope won't fall asleep on the couch, cuz going to bed now.

TPBMP will be saying "Not tonight honey, I have a headache".


----------



## scareme

Nope, hubby's been sleeping for two hours already.

TPBMP has the Sunday paper delivered to their house.


----------



## Zurgh

Nope


▼ is not a professional fire-breather, has at least 1 eye, and doesn't often kick children under 10.


----------



## Goblin

That's right

TPBMP likes The Rifleman


----------



## scareme

It's OK, prefer Roy Rogers.

TPBMP used to carry a lunch box.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I did

The person below my post knows where the cookies are hidden


----------



## debbie5

YES! I have 1/4 of a box of Samoas under the bathroom sink. I live with cookie-rabid wolves!!

The person below my post is wearing Halloween socks today (I am!)


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Not today...

TPBMP has given their cat or dog some loving today.


----------



## scareme

True, last night I was watching videos on rescued animals, and bawling (Why do I watch those?) so today my babies are getting lots of loving.

TPBMP Is picking up take out tonight.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP has a headache today


----------



## N. Fantom

Yep, and a horrible one too

TPBMP will go to work tomorrow.


----------



## Spooky1

That's the plan, unless an asteroid falls on my house.

TPBMP will be enjoying the early Spring this weekend, by mowing the lawn.


----------



## N. Fantom

Ugh, i had to do that yesterday.

TPBMP will kiss someone tonight


----------



## Goblin

Yes I did

TPBMP has a hearing problem


----------



## N. Fantom

Nope not yet.

The person bellow my post will listen to rock and roll music this weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Highly unlikely

The person below my post is an Elvis fan


----------



## N. Fantom

Nope, despite his title, he is not rock and roll.

TPBMP will/has eat(en) a sandwich today.


----------



## Zurgh

Nope, but would like to have been able to...


▼ has been able to hide themselves in public from unwanted attention.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP is having rain today


----------



## Zurgh

No, but it was overcast for parts of the day.

▼ Has not lost limbs in chainsaw mishaps in the last 72 hours.


----------



## aquariumreef

How'd you know? :flower:

V Is a kittykat abuser.


----------



## Goblin

They are?

TPBMP got a new car


----------



## Zurgh

No, the model Z is still running fine...


▼ is not world renowned for slapping monkeys with mutated mackerel, smelt, or slipjack.


----------



## Goblin

No I'm not

TPBMP rides a bicycle for exercise


----------



## Zurgh

Yup! But you just told us that you ARE world renowned for slapping monkeys with mutated mackerel, smelt, or slipjack. I need your autograph for my collection!

▼ kicked a mule, just to see it... get kicked.


----------



## scareme

Nope, my mamma didn't raise no fools.

TPBMP steps out of the shower, then drys off, not in the shower.


----------



## N. Fantom

YES! How did you know? Do you watch me?

TPBMP is allergic to something


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, stupidity

The person below my post really needs to get some laundry done


----------



## scareme

But if I wait until everyone else goes to bed, the electric rates drop, and I help save the world. Yes, I do it for you.

TPBMP needs to look up at the moon tonight. And I'll look up at the moon, and it will be like we're both in the same place, looking at the moon, and thinking of Halloween. Cheezy? I don't think so, I just saved the world for you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If it weren't raining and cloudy, we'd be able to look at the moon with you.


The person below my post has had dinner already


----------



## Spooky1

Actually no, and it's after 10pm. No wonder I'm getting hungry.

TPBMP like watching the Benny Hill show


----------



## Hairazor

False but mostly because I can't get it on my rabbit ears

TPBMP likes peanut butter on apples


----------



## Zurgh

Not really


▼ has vegetables in the freezer.


----------



## scareme

Yes, you're right.

TPBMP needs to water their house plants.


----------



## Goblin

I don't have any

TPBMP has big plans for Easter


----------



## Hairazor

True

TPBMP can't drive by a garage sale without stopping


----------



## PirateLady

True

TPBMP loves to cook


----------



## Zurgh

Yup


▼ loves to eat, and eats well.


----------



## Spooky1

Don't for get about the drinking part 

TPBMP doesn't pay for cable because they get free signals from space


----------



## scareme

I don't pay for cable, hubby does.

TPBMP had the windows open today.


----------



## Goblin

Yes I do

TPBMP is going on a trip this weekend


----------



## N. Fantom

Yep, to my family's beach house on Hatteras

TPBMP has already seen the Hunger Games


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope.

The person below my post is wearing red today


----------



## Hairazor

I have a red applique on my bib tops does that count?

The person below my post wants to take a nap this afternoon


----------



## Goblin

Nope. I missed it

TPBMP has broken their arm before


----------



## Hairazor

If a fractured wrist counts, yes

TPBMP likes to climb trees


----------



## RoxyBlue

I haven't done that in years, probably for a good reason


The person below my post is afraid of spiders


----------



## N. Fantom

Nope, I picked up a 2inch one today from social studies and carried him through the school and let him go outside

TPBMP has seen the Tim Burton version of Sleepy Hollow


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, and loved it.


The person below my post would love to act in a Tim Burton movie.


----------



## scareme

No, I've never been one for the stage. But I would love to work on a Tim Burton Movie, scenery, wardrobe, props, anything in that area. 

TPBMP is having chicken for supper tonight.


----------



## Hairazor

Unfortunately no

TPBMP has to get up early for work tomorrow


----------



## Spooky1

At least the sun is up now when I get up 

TPBMP is going to order a haunt forum shirt.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP is sick today


----------



## Zurgh

I'm always sick... in the head...


▼ likes warm, chewy cookies.


----------



## scareme

I've got red blood running through my veins, don't I? Then I love warm chewy cookies.

TPBMP Is planning on eating ham this Sunday.


----------



## Zurgh

Yup.


▼ will not be dressing in a bunny costume for Easter Sunday.


----------



## scareme

True, nor will I be hiding eggs. Kids say they are too old to look.

TPBMP doesn't plan on going to church Sun., since they haven't gone yet this year.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP bought a new car


----------



## scareme

Four years ago

TPBMP has the windows open.


----------



## Zurgh

just one.


↓ knows how painful it is to step on Legos with bare feet.


----------



## scareme

#$%^^%$$* legos

TPBMP needs sleep.


----------



## Zurgh

Who doesn't?


↓ would like to have a magic Guinea pig that granted 1 minor wish a week.


----------



## scareme

I would treat that guinea pig so well, he'd want to stay with me forever.

TPBMP is wanting some coffee right about now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Already had some, thanks

The person below my post is going to hunt for Easter eggs this weekend


----------



## Goblin

Nope. All the kids are grown

TPBMP will be the Easter Bunny this weekend


----------



## Hairazor

No, no, no

TPBMP will overeat Easter feast


----------



## RoxyBlue

No Easter feast planned, so I'm safe from overeating


The person below my post is listening to music right now


----------



## Spooky1

Well there is music in the movie I'm watching.

TPBMP is enjoying a beautiful Spring day.


----------



## Goblin

At 2:30 in the morning?

TPBMP will attend Easter services today


----------



## scareme

No, because they will be standing room only. I'll wait until things get back to normal.

TPBMP will have ham today.


----------



## Goblin

Turkey too

TPBMP still dyes Easter eggs


----------



## Zurgh

On occasion



▼ Would like a free lifetime supply of bacon.


----------



## N. Fantom

Nope don't like bacon

TPBMP has heard a My Chemical Romance song


----------



## RoxyBlue

Probably not

The person below my post is way younger than I am


----------



## N. Fantom

Awww come on. No ones that young 

TPBMP is watching Conan


----------



## aquariumreef

I don't even know who that is.

TPBMP has a big nose


----------



## N. Fantom

Nope average sized

TPBMP dislikes Obama


----------



## aquariumreef

Indifferent about him.

TPBMP has a lair beneath their house to creep in.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP has a birthday coming up


----------



## Zurgh

Once a year, so I'm told....



TPBMP is thinking about something fun to do this weekend...


----------



## Hairazor

I sure am

TPBMP will buy a lottery ticket for the next drawing


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, probably not


The person below my post has an offshore account for hiding those lottery winnings


----------



## Spooky1

Not that you know of. 

The person below my post watches programs on the Food Network


----------



## Zurgh

I used to...



▼ does not professionally wind surf.


----------



## Hairazor

You are correct, I only do it in my dreams

TPBMP has a friend who lives in another country


----------



## N. Fantom

^You should try wind surfing, It's awesome

Yep, friends in 7 different countries 

TPBMP has had facial hair at some point in their life


----------



## Goblin

Mustache and beard count?

TPBMP is still eating Easter candy


----------



## scareme

Yes, I rationed it.

TPBMP has been watching the weather this weekend.


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, I live in a town that had an F5 tornado rip through it's center in 1968, we take weather very seriously here.

TPBMP likes to read in bed


----------



## Spooky1

Yes, I always have a book on the bedside table.

TPBMP is a spy for the North Koreans, and will deny they are a spy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, yes, I am, which is not a denial, so the logical conclusion is that I'm not. So there


The person below my post has a vegetable garden


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP has a van


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, 20 years old but still running

TPBMP has a pony


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, although I had model ponies as a kid


The person below my post loves the Beatles


----------



## Goblin

Naw, I just like their music. 

TPBMP just got a raise


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I wish!

TPBMP has eaten paint chips


----------



## scareme

I don't think so, but I have tasted Elmer's glue.

TPBMP had some candy today.


----------



## Goblin

Yes I did

TPBMP plants a garden every Spring


----------



## Hairazor

Small one but yes

TPBMP has a secret recipe they won't share


----------



## scareme

You mean my secrect for grilled cheese with mushrooms? Dang, now it's not a secret anymore.

TPBMP has a key that sticks on their keyboard.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I have a cool fairly new keyboard with bright yellow, nonsticky keys that can be read from a half mile away


The person below my post can do add ups and take aways without using a calculator


----------



## Hairazor

Why yes I can, thank you for noticing.

TPBMP likes Scareme's secret grilled cheese with mushrooms


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Oh I do I also like adding tomatos to it.

TPBMP grows herbs


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

.......I do infact have a herb garden...one in particular stands out though!! (wink). 

TPBMP has a ritual they go through while making props.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes classic sci-fi tv


----------



## N. Fantom

Sorry but no. Hate everything syfy

TPBMP hasn't been to 6 different continents.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP has broke their big toe


----------



## N. Fantom

Yep, my clothes caught on fire while i was fire breathing and when i attempted to stop, drop, and roll, i broke my big toe

TPBMP has never broken a bone before


----------



## Goblin

At least none of mine. 

TPBMP's house has caught fire before


----------



## N. Fantom

yep, the same day i broke my big toe

TPBMP wasn't an extra on the set of the Hunger Games


----------



## Spooky1

That is correct, but I've been extra hungry before. 

TPBMP is thinking about getting a new hairdo


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, just thinking about getting a hair trim


The person below my post is at work


----------



## Hairazor

Yes (am I actually supposed to be working?)

TPBMP needs to hit the grocery store today.


----------



## Spooky1

Not today

TPBMP should be in bed asleep


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I keep telling myself it's time, but here I am...

TPBMP will mentally check out of work around noon tomorrow


----------



## Goblin

I'm retired......No more work days for me!

TPBMP will travel this weekend


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope, working on props this weekend...however I will probably travel to the store at some point...
TPBMP is absolutely gorgeous, and...not conceited in the least!


----------



## Spooky1

LOL, You know me so well (or maybe need some glasses) :googly:

TPBMP will be going to the National Haunters Convention


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes chocolate cake with ice cream


----------



## scareme

I can take it or leave it. Now if that was pie...

TPBMP plans on dressing cooler today than they did yesterday.


----------



## Hairazor

Do you mean temp wise or fashion wise? Either way yes to both, heehee

TPBMP is waiting for a special delivery


----------



## scareme

It just came about an hour ago. Now to hide it before my hubby gets home.

TPBMP had better start thinking about a Mother's Day gift soon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No need - calling my mom is gift enough for her


The person below my post is living a double life


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes, it's true...an ordinary business owner by day, laughing and talking with customers....and then at night I go home to a house filled with skeletons, witches, ghosts and ghouls....Who'd have thunk it?

TPBMP likes to walk barefoot on the beach.....


----------



## N. Fantom

Nope, i absolutely hate the beach.

TPBMP isn't a Baltimore Ravens fan


----------



## Hairazor

Correct

TPBMP loves the sound of a thunder storm


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes, as long as there isn't lots of lightening, it frightens one of my dogs.
TPBMP is planning a HUGE prop project at this very minute!!!


----------



## N. Fantom

You got it, a crashed helicopter

TPBMP has already eaten diner


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why yes I have - pizza

TPBMP has enjoyed at least one beer since coming home from work today....


----------



## aquariumreef

Negative, can't stand the taste.

TPBMP is thinking about how hot I am.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Well, yeah...isn't everyone???

TPBMP secretly likes to dress up in a bunny costume and hop around....


----------



## N. Fantom

Nope but i feel a sudden urge to do so

TPBMP has dyed part their hair at least once in their life.


----------



## Hairazor

Oh yeah and others too

TPBMP likes to go target shooting


----------



## N. Fantom

haha, just went today with my gf

TPBMP has been in a plane before


----------



## RoxyBlue

A few times - that's what comes of going to college out of state


The person below my post lost his marbles


----------



## N. Fantom

No but i swallowed 1 when i was six

TPBMP is watching tv right now


----------



## Hairazor

Your eyes must be really good, I am

TPBMP does not own an umbrella


----------



## N. Fantom

That statement is true

TPBMP likes the big bang theory


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's okay


The person below my post needs to post a horror movie picture in that game thread


----------



## N. Fantom

Is that me?

TPBMP is not in the woods with me right now.


----------



## Spooky1

Are you sure? What was that noise behind you?

TPBMP is getting paranoid.


----------



## N. Fantom

Nope, the dark calms me

TPBMP doesn't like being in the dark woods all alone


----------



## Goblin

Naw. Doesn't bother me

TPBMP thinks their neighbor's plotting to kill them


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Well....I did find a jar of arsenic and some belladonna in her trash can....wait...what? It's not like I was snooping through her trash can or anything.....

TPBMP is to believed to be the smartest person in the world!


----------



## Hairazor

Modesty forbids me from admitting it but---

TPBMP is counting the days till Halloween


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't have to count - the forum does it for me


The person below my post is getting a bit of rain today


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

A bit, but I love this type of weather! The look, the smell, the temperature. Gotta grab the rain-gear and go for a walk.

TPBMP is eating dinner out tonight


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: What a GREAT IDEA Sawtooth! Steak sounds good, very rare and bloody...I am a vampiristic pumpkin!:lolkin:

TPBMP wonders what life would be like without the hauntforum....:crykin:


----------



## RoxyBlue

It would be a lot like what it was before I found the Forum - back when I used to get more work done


The person below my post really needs to polish those shoes


----------



## Hairazor

Wow, it's just like you can look into my closet! Can you also see I just gave the dog a bath and she looks like a drowned rat?

TPBMP Is going to buy a lottery ticket


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sadly, I will....but it's just no use....I try and try, but I just don't seem to win anything bigger than $1.00.....

TPBMP likes Nutella right out of the jar....with a spoon


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've never tried it, but I may take the plunge now that you mention it


The person below my post thinks pet rats are cool


----------



## Goblin

I once had a white mouse as a pet, does that count?

TPBMP has a favorite Halloween costume


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I do, it's a skeleton...hence my obsession with 'skellies'.

TPBMP thinks that some four letter words are okay to say.


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Okay" is okay to say


The person below my post is too polite to swear where anyone else can hear it.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: It's true......I am...but once I am alone, it's:#*>[email protected]%*[email protected]#!!!! 
Dang it!

TPBMP likes to rub cocktail sauce on celery....


----------



## Hairazor

Um, no but it's a thought

TPBMP likes to make homemade pizza


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I am not a pizza maker, but I do make a mean lasagna, baked spaghetti and other Italian treats...from scratch...the sauce takes ALL DAY!!!

TPBMP wants to win the "Last Post Wins" but knows with me on the forum..it's virtually impossible....


----------



## Hairazor

I'm a believer!

TPBMP likes to get Halloween items for Christmas gifts


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes, and how thoughtful you to remember!!! Halloween gifts at ANY time are the BEST!!! 
TPBMP tomorrow is going to have the best Saturday EVER!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, the best Saturday ever was the day I married Spooky1


The person below my post thinks that was too mushy a thing to say:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

(Give me a minute, that was so sweet I'm dabbing my eyes) No

TPBMP is on forum instead of working


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Retired

TPBMP went shopping today


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Well, it's early yet, but I do have plans to go buy a styrofoam ball for my Jack prop head....

TPBMP likes to tiptoe through the tulips.....


----------



## Hairazor

I don't have any but imagine I could enjoy a tipioe through if I had some! I have been known to tiptoe through my lillies of the valley!!

TPBMP had a hard time getting up this morning!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope..up at 6:45 am thanks to my 3 dogs who said....'Bathroom pleeeaazeeee!' and when they say that, I always comply, lest I have to clean up a mess!

TPBMP is a natural born haunter...even as a child it was amazing the props he/she could create....


----------



## RoxyBlue

I was artistic as a child but was not a prop maker until recently


The person below my post likes to feed the birds


----------



## Spooky1

Yes, we have a three bird feeders, one of which also feeds the squirrels.

TPBMP is already making plans for Mothers day.


----------



## Goblin

Flowers. My mother passed away in 2002

TPBMP is sick today


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope - I never get sick - healthy as a horse.....

TPBMP has a possession that is illegal........


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I do have a few fireworks that are not legal in North Carolina....why? What have you heard? 
TPBMP can only swim on his/her back.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I can only swim in a pool


The person below my post had a drink with dinner


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes, and actually having a nightcap as I type...
TPBMP wears a superhero costume under his/her clothes.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP has been a tornado more than once


----------



## Hairazor

No, but I live in a town that was hit by an F5 in 1968 but I thankfully wasn't here then.

TPBMP has traveled abroad.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP watches the Travel Channel


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

TPBMP has been felt up by the TSA


----------



## Spooky1

Not lately, but I did get frisked back in 2001

TPBMP goes through airport security just to be groped.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP tap dances at funerals


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Well, only the really long drawn out ones....
TPBMP loves to skinny dip!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am too considerate of others to do such a thing:googly:


The person below my post has a crazy neighbor


----------



## Evil Andrew

(Deferring to D5)


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> I am too considerate of others to do such a thing:googly:
> 
> The person below my post has a crazy neighbor


They're all crazy! 

TPBMP will take pictures of the supermoon tonight


----------



## N. Fantom

Nope

TPBMP doesn't like video games


----------



## Goblin

I like them

TPBMP has called in sick but they were fine


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Well, let's just say...I had to finish that prop!

TPBMP has a hot date tonight!


----------



## Hairazor

Ha ha hahaha hahahah! No

TPBMP is going to cook out for supper tonight


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP will have a cookout on July 4th


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Perhaps....we'll see....

TPBMP is super hot and everyone on this forum thinks so.....


----------



## Goblin

Of course! 

TPBMP saw the Super Moon Saturday night


----------



## Zurgh

Only because I had to check on the Lunar base, first hand...


▼ has acquired something new...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, a dislocated toe


The person below my post really should get some sleep


----------



## Hairazor

Oh man you hit that one right on!

TPBMP hums a certain song when nervous


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP is getting rain today


----------



## Hairazor

I think not till the weekend, of course!

TPBMP will travel for Mother's Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're traveling to a local restaurant for brunch - does that count?


The person below my post will be posting a thread about a new prop in Showroom very soon.


----------



## Spooky1

If I can get off my butt and finish my groundbreaker, then yes.

The person below my post is not a mother.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes, a little sad...but that is life...

TPBMP is a dog lover and a wonderful dog owner.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Of course, and I will be the second part again as of this weekend when we get our new puppy!

TPBMP has already planted their vegetable garden for the year...


----------



## N. Fantom

Yes i have

TPBMP likes myth busters


----------



## Goblin

Never watched it

TPBMP had thunderstorms tonight


----------



## N. Fantom

Nope

TPBMP doesn't have a twitter account


----------



## aquariumreef

Nope, don't believe in those kind of websites.

TPBMP wants to eat my face.


----------



## Goblin

Not really

TPBMP will go shopping today


----------



## Hairazor

You bet!!

TPBMP will make dinner for someone special tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, if I did, it would have to be for me, because Spooky1 is out playing D&D


The person below my post is a wee bit bored right now


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: On this forum? You've got to be kidding.....

TPBMP has incredibly stinky feet......


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes to hit themself in the head with a ballpeen hammer to get rid of their headache


----------



## scareme

Would it work, because Tylenol Sinus hasn't helped.

TPBMP is goign to do some work outside today.


----------



## Hairazor

It is part of my game plan.

TPBMP needs a new car


----------



## Zurgh

Not a need, but I'd like one....


▼ does not have a sock monkey.


----------



## Spooky1

Lots of socks, but no monkeys

TPBMP is trying to keep the wildlife from eating their vegetable garden.


----------



## aquariumreef

Yep, moose like our plants. :amgry:

TPBMP has a glass eye for their bellybutton.


----------



## Copchick

False, but what a conversation piece that would be!

TPBMP went to Haunt Con this past weekend in Monroville, PA


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: No......sadly, no Hauntcon, no NHC I stayed home......

TPBMP likes to do part time work as a 'chimney sweep' because they have a fond addiction for brooms and ash residue....


----------



## Hairazor

Ah ha ha ha no, too much sneezing involved and tight spaces

TPBMP is going to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Zurgh

yes



▼ has not really considered a career in snake handling.


----------



## Goblin

No I haven't

TPBMP turns into a werewolf when there's a full moon


----------



## Hairazor

If I do no one tells me but it might explain the strange scratches on my sweetie in the morning

TPBMP likes to cook


----------



## N. Fantom

Yep, just made my mom home made sausage gravy with home made biscuits.

TPBMP loves their mother


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yep - 

TPBMP should call their mother more often.....


----------



## Goblin

With what? A medium> She's passed away in 2002

TPAMP has a birthday coming up


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Not for a few months yet.....

TPBMP likes to drink eggnog in the summer time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Eggnog is gross


The person below my post needs new tires


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I replaced a couple tires already this year.

The person below my post is a quantum mechanic for NASA.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Oh great! Now the jig is up!

TPBMP can chop veggies so fast and uniform that sous chefs everywhere are pea green with envy....


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP is watching their favorite movie


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: No! Working! Arrgghh! (well, technically I am posting this on the forum...but sometimes it seems like work...ha, ha)

TPBMP is thinking of some very cool prop to make and is getting ready to get started on it today!


----------



## Hairazor

I am certainly thinking of cool props but today is a 9 to 8:15 day for me so no building

TPBMP has an unusual hobby which is--


----------



## RoxyBlue

Human hair shirt weaving

Not really

The person below my post likes Cheerios


----------



## aquariumreef

Negative, I can't stand breakfast cereals.

TPBMP fell down today


----------



## N. Fantom

Nope

TPBMP should be going to bed because they have to get up early for work/school tomorrow.


----------



## Goblin

No work.....no school

TPBMP collects baseball cards


----------



## Moon Dog

No baseball cards here... collect about everything else, but no BB cards

TPBMP can't wait for Halloween to get here (DUH!)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Moon Dog you couldn't be more right!! I am so looking forward to Halloween!!

TPBMP is a fantastic swimmer and is often said to 'swim like a fish'....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, and haven't even been in a pool in years.


The person below my post is a sinker (not "stinker")


----------



## Hairazor

In my case, "what do you mean you can't swim and you sink like a stone"?

TPBMP sings in their church choir


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I was doomed with a below average voice and I only sing for myself 

TPBMP has the neatest ideas and is the most creative soul on this forum!


----------



## Spooky1

Oh hell no, I'm not even close to some of the creative minds here.

The person below my post is a newly minted Post Ho.


----------



## Moon Dog

Compared to you, yes I am... 

TPBMP secretly wishes they were a Wal-Mart greeter


----------



## Spooky1

How did you know!





The person below my post is a ventriloquist.


----------



## Moon Dog

No, but I think my wife is as she's always telling me what to say and do...

TPBMP can leap tall buildings in a single bound


----------



## Hairazor

In my dreams!!!

TPBMP is planning to travel on vacation this year


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Well, I am going to our place in Atlantic for a week, so I guess that counts....

TPBMP is the kind of person that always does the right thing and is a fine example to others.


----------



## Goblin

Who told you! 

TPBMP has never rode a roller coaster


----------



## N. Fantom

Nope, I'm an adrenalin junkie and have been ridding coasters since I was 6 (I was an unusually tall 6 year old)

TPBMP is also an adrenalin junkie.


----------



## aquariumreef

Negative, I like to be calm and predictable. 

TPBMP Frequents more than one forum.


----------



## N. Fantom

Correct.

TPBMP does not work at an office


----------



## aquariumreef

Sometimes I volunteer at one...

TPBMP has shaved off an eyebrow at least once.


----------



## Ramonadona

Nope. (My mom does though, used to be all the rage)

TPBMP is a fan of old Shirley Temple movies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am - I think they're charming


The person below my post is not afraid of spiders


----------



## Spooky1

Define afraid? I don't go running away screaming like a little girl, but I don't want them crawling around on me. 

The person below my post has their spouse kill spiders in the house for them.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: No Spooky, my husband IS scared of spiders....I don't kill them, I go and get a glass, coax the spider in and then set the spider free outside. They kill more insects than you can imagine, and I hate mosquitoes, beetles and other assorted bad bugs. (wow post number 4313...significant?)

TPBMP likes to walk barefoot through freshly dewed on grass.....


----------



## Goblin

Not particully

TPBMP has a special thing they've been collecting for years


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes, it's true, but I can't tell you what it is because then the cat would be out of the bag and you know what a headache that can be....

TPBMP eats raw oysters by the peck, and then downs a jigger of tequila.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh hell, no! Gross!


The person below my post has been bitten by a snake


----------



## Hairazor

No but I know someone who was

TPBMP has a green thumb


----------



## Spooky1

I do. I wonder if it's gangrene? 

The person below my post likes to fish.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Why yes...I do...it is like getting a Christmas gift...when you feel the tug and you pull up your line...you never know what you are going to get....Bwakk, bwakk...thanks fisher bunny....


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post forgot something


The person below my post is never forgetful


----------



## Hairazor

Boy is that ever, ummm, I forget, oh yeah, wrong

TPBMP likes to bake


----------



## Spooky1

Yes I do, but if I bake too often I'd never fit in my kayak 

The person below my post is a KGB mole, planted years ago and forgotten after the end of the cold war


----------



## Lord Homicide

Who me? No, no, no.. You got the wrong guy, I'm a telemarketer. 

The person below me doesn't know their head from a hole in the ground.


----------



## Goblin

Oh really?

TPMP likes to sing in the shower


----------



## N. Fantom

Nope, i'm so bad that even I don't like to hear myself sing.

TPBMP has a smartphone


----------



## Goblin

Niope

TPBMP can't swim


----------



## N. Fantom

Nope, i'm on a swim team and love water sports.

TPBMP uses a laptop


----------



## Lord Homicide

Obviously... Desktops are so 90s. 

The person below my post is suffering from bad Chinese food


----------



## aquariumreef

Nahh, I haven't had Chinese in a while.

TPBMP is being hit on buy a guy in a seedy bar right now. And the bar sells bad chinese food.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Gross. Not me. 

The person below me is up way too late right now


----------



## Hairazor

Well I was up till about 3:00 A. M. last night so yes.

TPBMP has allergies in the Spring


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: No, never...but wouldn't you know after working in the yard today..I am so stuffy and sneezy....maybe I said no to quickly?!

TPBMP gets to have a lazy Sunday morning tomorrow....


----------



## Goblin

All of mine are

TPBMP will have a cookout on the Fourth


----------



## Zurgh

Perhaps



▼ does not have a working pair of ruby slippers (or 7 league boots).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sadly, I do not. I think the Venusian invaders took them when I wasn't looking.


The person below my post has been in a bomb shelter (true story - when we lived in California during the time of the Cuban missile crisis, I had a friend whose father built a bomb shelter under their driveway)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol Luckily no....unless you count the bus I have buried in the backyard stockpiled with food storage and guns.......

TPBMP likes to wait until it's late at night and then puts on disco bellbottoms and a silk shirt and practices dancing to the Saturday Night Fever soundtrack.


----------



## Zurgh

Perhaps...



▼ thinks cake is good.


----------



## Hairazor

I don't think it is good, I know it is good

TPBMP got all their flowers planted this weekend


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes, all but one flat of bedding plants....but it is raining now...

TPBMP conjures spells at midnight with a huge chicken foot clutched in his/her hand!


----------



## Hairazor

Well when else would you conjure spells? Heehee

TPBMP gets teary over weddings


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sometimes I'm sentimental that way


The person below my post is next in line to be King of the World


----------



## Spooky1

I think I need to off more than one person to seize the throne. 

The person below my post is a direct ancestor of Jack the Ripper


----------



## Zurgh

No, but there was a Jack the Farmer, Jack the Baker, Jack the Accountant, and Jack the Peasant in my ancestry... I'm sure one of them ripped something...


▼ likes the meat like substance known as SPAM....


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Only when on the island of Maui...you know...when in Rome.....

TPBMP spends at least 20 minutes a day wondering 'Who put the bop, in the bop-she-wad-da-***"....


----------



## Lord Homicide

P5, i confided in you and you told that to everyone??

The person below my post wonders why anyone go by the handle "Lord Homicide"


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Well, come on Lord H. there is that thing about....whoops! I almost said something else I shouldn't have....sorry...well, you've seen my big mouth..so...

TPBMP takes 4 vacations a year just because he/she likes to prop his/her feet up and have a frozen margarita with an umbrella delivered by the pool boy/girl........


----------



## Goblin

Naw, I'm on a 12 month vacation every year

TPBMP had thunderstorms tonight


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: You are correct Sir Goblin and due some more in here tonight!

TPBMP goes commando almost every single day except on Sunday because sitting in church with no undies makes them feel guilty.....


----------



## Evil Andrew

I never feel guilty in church : )

TPBMP _wishes_ they could come to the Colorado Haunters make n take this weekend and build a Cauldron Creep !


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: You are so right and for more reasons than I can name....First, I REALLY, REALLY want to make a Cauldron Creep, and second I LOVE going to Colorado! Lovely state, lovely land, lovely people....lovely, lovely.....

TPBMP always likes to remind others that he who laughs last, laughs the loudest...and then follows that up with a "Wah-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha...."


----------



## Goblin

You've been peeking again! 

TPBMP has more than one car


----------



## Hairazor

A van and a pickup

TPBMP is an avid library user


----------



## Lord Homicide

Only when I had finals week. 

TPBMP does crop circles at night in Oklahoma


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I only do crop circles in Maryland


The person below my post will be seeing family this weekend


----------



## Hairazor

Hope to

TPBMP wants to get some gardening done this weekend


----------



## Goblin

Don't do gardening

TPBMP will go to the beach thise weekend


----------



## Lord Homicide

Don't do beach. 

TPBMP will doing something Halloween related


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YES! But I am going to the coast as well, but I am bringing my projects with ME! 

TPBMP likes to lay out and get little tan action going on.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP just paid a big repair bill


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Well, going to be..our A/C fritzed out on Friday...but the part was not in stock so hopefully next week some time....sweat, sweat...melt...melt....

TPBMP is having a LOVERLY WEEKEND!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Remains to be seen... However it could be worse...

TPBMP will blandly respond to this line of text


----------



## N. Fantom

What the smeckerdy jeckerdy are you talking about?" I'm going to flamboozle the jingle out of this response's wazledey gaggle!

TPBMP has worked on a film before.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: NOPE!!! Yeah, it's Lord Homie!!! Cheer up fellow! It's Memorial Day Weekend! Woohoo! Monday off!!! YES! (bland enough for you?)

TPBMP likes to chance fate by leaving home without an umbrella on days the weathermen forecast rain....scandalous!


----------



## Goblin

Many times

TPBMP has hijacked a plane before


----------



## Hairazor

If I answer that one I will most probably get on the Most Wanted list

TPBMP makes lists to keep track of all the things they need to do each day


----------



## Lord Homicide

I don't have time for that... I wish. 

TPBMP loves to Dutch oven themselves.


----------



## aquariumreef

Can't say I do. :lol:

TPBMP spreads peanut butter and chocolate all over themselves for fun.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Well...I have to admit...my hubby loves Nutella...but Peanut Butter is too greasy......

TPBMP has extrasensory perception and knows what those around him/her is thinking at any given time.....


----------



## Lord Homicide

Some call it paranoia.

TPBMP is most likely a decent person and deserves to be applauded


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: You are one Black Masked Sweetie to say such....awwww...you are too sweet!!!

TPBMP knows so many things about the other forum members that we must all pool together to keep them happy!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Naw....Just to keep up with me!

TPBMP got a speeding ticket recently


----------



## Lord Homicide

How did you know? 85+ he wrote done... I'm glad he gave me that speed in lieu of 95.

TPBMP has received a humanitarian of the year award


----------



## TarotByTara

no, but i am a swell gal. 

TPBMP has started a new diet.


----------



## Hairazor

Constantly

TPBMP had to work today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I did not, unless you count doing some laundry.


The person below my post has green eyes


----------



## TarotByTara

RoxyBlue said:


> No, I did not, unless you count doing some laundry.
> 
> The person below my post has green eyes


pretty close. i have hazel-- so half green, half light brown.

TPBMP just did something really silly and is giggling to themselves as they read this.


----------



## Hairazor

Well you really are a medium! But I'm not tellng my giggle

TPBMP did yard work today


----------



## N. Fantom

Nope

TPBMP is really a semi aquatic ape


----------



## Lord Homicide

Feel like it sometimes...

TPBMP is eating something good today unlike pitiful me


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Well, I ate a really good slice of pizza for lunch...does that count???

TPBMP is in one of the Hauntforum DVD's from 2006 to 2011....and realizes how outstanding they were in it....


----------



## Spooky1

Yes, we've been on the last couple Haunt Forum DVDs, but ours pales in comparison to many of the haunts on the DVDs.

TPBMP cooked dinner on the grill this evening.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP visited a deceased relative today


----------



## Hairazor

Uh no, not yet anyway

TPBMP gives blood regularly


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: No, but I really should....

TPBMP is just so sure that there is a creature hiding either under the bed or in the hall closet, but really hasn't gotten the nerve up to capture said creature.


----------



## Spooky1

They're really there, I charge them rent. 

TPBMP is afraid of thunder storms


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but the dog is


The person below my post has at least one old shirt in the closet that really needs to be donated to a prop.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Roxy!!! When were you in my closet???? Pay no attention to the leather appliances and handcuffs...errrr..arghhhh...hanging on the wall....

TPBMP can travel up to 20 mph just hoofing through the neighborhood at a brisk walk....


----------



## TarotByTara

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Roxy!!! When were you in my closet???? Pay no attention to the leather appliances and handcuffs...errrr..arghhhh...hanging on the wall....
> 
> TPBMP can travel up to 20 mph just hoofing through the neighborhood at a brisk walk....


in my mind, yes. in my mind. 

TPBMP has either gone through a rough time/breakup right now, or watched some sort of sad movie... either which way, they're kinda down and out. *hugs 2 u!*


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Haven't done either

TPBMP likes to play poker


----------



## Hairazor

Haven't played for years but do recall having fun

TPBMP likes to snowmobile during snowstorms


----------



## Goblin

Don't have a snowmobile

TPBMP catches snowflakes on their tongue......or is it snowballs?


----------



## aquariumreef

Nope, I stay indoors for the coldness when possible.

TPBMP does not like babies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like them as long as they belong to someone else

The person below my post is an aunt or uncle


----------



## Lord Homicide

7 months ago became an uncle for the first time. I'm being referred to as Uncle Buck

TPBMP is a parent.


----------



## Hairazor

Why yes I am, thanks for noticing.

TPBMP volunteers in their community


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: No...Hairazor...you always make me feel bad...I don't volunteer, I don't give blood....I am a very, very bad person......

TPBMP is kind in nature and generous to a fault....


----------



## TarotByTara

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: No...Hairazor...you always make me feel bad...I don't volunteer, I don't give blood....I am a very, very bad person......
> 
> TPBMP is kind in nature and generous to a fault....


*cough cough* well, i can't disagree with that. 

TPBMP is trying to balance work and play right now, and play seems to be winning the battle.


----------



## Hairazor

Ha ha yes

TPBMP makes their own secret sauce for BBQ


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I let Jack Daniels make my BBQ sauce

TPBMP has bodies buried in their basement


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: You are correct woman! 18 individual ingedients and it is FANTASTICAL! 

TPBMP likes to use lots of Halloween lights in his/her October display...


----------



## Goblin

A few

TPBMP will go out of town this weekend


----------



## Hairazor

Not in the plans at this time

TPBMP would love to get a complete kitchen makeover


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, the cabinets at least

The person below my post has worked for a bad boss at least once


----------



## Spooky1

Well I did work for you for a while. :googly: 

The person below my post has seen a ghost


----------



## Lord Homicide

Only the ones that shake violently when motion tripped... I believe in the possibility of ghosts but never seen one that I can report. 

TPBMP drive a lot today (technically yesterday) like me


----------



## aquariumreef

Nope, don't even have my permit. :blush:

TPBMP has a nice camera.


----------



## Goblin

Yes

TPAMP played hookey from work yesterday


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope, actually worked overtime, a bit.

TPBMP is going to get on etsy and order a Stolloween 'Bad Seed' pumpkin of their very own.


----------



## Hairazor

It's a thought

TPBMP has an idea how to upgrade a prop from last year's haunt


----------



## Copchick

Absolutely! Went to HauntCon in May and learned how to texture my Zombie faces! Many, many upgrades to come... 

TPBMP sings while they do dishes.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP is on the internet right now


----------



## Hairazor

Uh, yes

TPBMP has never been outside the state in which they were born


----------



## Spooky1

Wrong, I've even been out of the country. 

TPBMP has never been to Timbuktu


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've been to a restaurant called "Timbuktu"


The person below my post does not like beer


----------



## Goblin

Correct.

TPBMP has a burglar standing behind them.

Made Ya look!


----------



## Hairazor

Now I'm afraid to turn around!!

TPBMP heard from someone they haven't seen in years over the weekend


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, although that did happen a few weeks ago


The person below my post needs to get a life


----------



## Moon Dog

Lives are overrated...

TPBMP hates customer service phone support people from far off lands that you can't even pronounce.


----------



## Hairazor

Doesn't everyone?

TPBMP needs to get more sleep


----------



## Goblin

Sleep? What's that?

TPBMP rented a movie today


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: No....but now that you mention it....

TPBMP is currently working on a prop that is nearly ready for the showroom.


----------



## Hairazor

Um, still waiting for a part.

TPBMP skips breakfast most mornings


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope, it is the most important meal of the day.....

TPBMP likes to read literature and skip rope at the same time...


----------



## Spooky1

I'm not that good at multitasking, so incorrect. 

TPBMP likes Chinese food.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Some of it, yes.


The person below my post has more than one pet.


----------



## Goblin

I have two cats

TPBMP has had their Halloween rained out before


----------



## Copchick

Ugh, just last year, what a bust!

TPBMP likes to fly fish.


----------



## Spooky1

I'd love to learn

TPBMP likes to go sailing


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Anything on the WATER is A-Okay with me....I am a fish baby......
TPBMP is a land lover.....


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Love the ocean

TPBMP has a vacation coming up


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup, camping over the July 4th week

TPBMP has gotten a traffic ticket recently


----------



## Copchick

Never! Been pulled over a time or two (leadfoot Lucy). 

TPBMP wishes their kids behaved as well as their dog.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't have kids, so no, but it would be nice if some other folks' kids would behave as well as my dog


The person below my post can play the harmonica


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Okay...now Roxy, that is just mean.....you know I am only the master of the triangle....

TPBMP is headed to the beach this weekend....


----------



## Hairazor

I can only wish, my weekend to work.

TPBMP is going to read a good book over the weekend


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, only because the weekend is already fully booked


The person below my post has auditioned for a play


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup, Rocky Horror Picture Show (j/k)

TPBMP is going camping soon.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Don't camp....sorry....no take out is about as rough as I like it...the hair needs a blowdryer.....

TPBMP dreams of being a super hero and having a really cool super hero costume with a really, really rad cape....(oh no, I just called something rad...I am sure that goes right along with my bomb diggity comment earlier)


----------



## Goblin

I always wanted a really rad cape. Reckon I can get it in red too?

TPBMP gets lost walking from the kitchen to the living room


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Yes well you would too if you lived in a mason and they were on opsit sides of the house on two diffrent floors. J/K

TPBMP has been caught waring womans underware and High heels in the shower.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes chocolate for breakfast


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Shhhhhh...don't tell everybody!

TPBMP likes to wear sunglasses at night, just so people wonder....


----------



## graveyardmaster

jeeeeez pumpkin5,do you have to tell everyone huh!!!!!!!!!! grrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!

TPBMP likes to think she can cook better than me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hairazor

You mean I can't? Yikes!

TPBMP likes to roller skate


----------



## graveyardmaster

Hairazor said:


> You mean I can't? Yikes!
> 
> TPBMP likes to roller skate


sorry hairazor,that was intended for p5,she says she can cook see but i have my doubts lol,back to the game!!! actually i have roller skated before,its fun!!

TPBMP likes to work-out!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Here I am! Yes I do....it is something I do every day...the only way I feel good is if I work out. 

TPBMP likes to fish for Yellowfin Tuna on a big boat. (sorry I am keeping with the ocean theme, here)


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I like to fish tuna out of a can


The person below my post owns a boat of some kind


----------



## Spooky1

Yes, I have a kayak

The person below my post has never been in a kayak.


----------



## graveyardmaster

correct!!!never been in a kayak!!

TPBMP can play golf very well!!


----------



## Hairazor

Miniature golf yes, regular golf NO!

TPBMP has a college degree


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes - In Aerospace Science

TPBMP got too much sun today


----------



## Lord Homicide

Probably. At the county fair drinking beer and eating fried everything. 

TPBMP was relaxing today


----------



## Spooky1

Yes I have, plus spending a little time working on a prop.

The person below my post has read the "Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy" series


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, I have not


The person below my post is missing a tooth


----------



## graveyardmaster

sorry roxy,full set here!!!

TPBMP likes to shoot pool


----------



## Goblin

Yeah I do. That's why I got my own pool table

TPBMP had rain today


----------



## graveyardmaster

yes we did,it was pissing down grrrrrr

TPBMP likes to stay up late and watch horror movies!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes, as a matter of fact I do!

TPBMP is going to be buying at least 2 new skeletons this year.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Yes, as a matter of fact I do!
> 
> TPBMP is going to be buying at least 2 new skeletons this year.[/QUOT
> 
> no im not pumpkin5,but buying pumpkin lights to go around my window,soooo close!!
> 
> TPBMP does sponsored walks for sick children now and again!!!


----------



## Hairazor

No, but I am a contributor to Make A Wish!

TPBMP loves to ride the roller coaster


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Yes I do.

TPBMP has been kicked out of a public place for acting like a zombie.


----------



## Copchick

No, but sounds like fun! 

TPBMP hits the snooze button multiple times before getting out of bed.


----------



## graveyardmaster

actually i do,im not great in the morning getting out of bed!!

TPBMP likes partying all night


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Can't prove it no one gets pictures of me.

TPBMP Has a thinking problem


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only when thinking is involved


The person below my post has a secret admirer


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Nope they are all to scared of me.

TPBMP is happily married to a fellow haunter.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, yes I am


The person below my post needs a vacation


----------



## Spooky1

Pick someplace and I'll go! 

TPBMP has been to England


----------



## QueenRuby2002

No I haven't. 

TPBMP knows a couger


----------



## Lord Homicide

Oh you bet I do...

TPBMP knows what cougars are


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Guilty I am sure.....no matter what it is...I am guilty......

TPBMP likes to invent little dramas to keep us all on pins and needles....


----------



## Copchick

Not really, the drama just seems to happen without me adding fuel to the fire!

TPBMP likes a good foot massage.


----------



## Spooky1

If my feet are hurting it sounds good

TPBMP wants to have a cougar in their haunt.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm already in our haunt


The person below my post is about to post a new prop in Showroom


----------



## Lord Homicide

My cougar prop is coming... Trying to upload.

TPBMP loves to RV


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP is planning a barbecue on the 4th


----------



## scareme

Sounds like a good idea.

TPBMP has a sunburn.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP bought a new dvd


----------



## Copchick

No, I get loaners from my awesome library!

TPBMP has the Monday blues.


----------



## Lord Homicide

It happens every time I drag my ass into work Monday...............

TPBMP respects cops, like I do, because they have the worst customer service job imaginable.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes, I like the officers in my area....they should get paid more....

TPBMP has political ambitions.


----------



## Copchick

Hell no!!! Although I know I can do a better job!

TPBMP is thinking about asking for a raise.


----------



## graveyardmaster

no actually il be taking a drop in pay when i move back home!!!

TPBMP likes having a good time!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, as long as that good time does not earn three exclamation points

The person below my post knows how to change the oil in a car


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep i do roxy!!

TPBMP likes to ride horses


----------



## Copchick

Absolutely, went to Montana to do it too!

TPBMP is getting stressed that there are only 141 days until Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, I'm cool with it - I'm so far behind that there's no point in getting stressed about it


The person below my post got the grill out today


----------



## Spooky1

Yes I did, how was the burger?

The person below my post is wondering what happened to Spring


----------



## Hairazor

I wonder that every year.

TPBMP loves to get a massage


----------



## Lord Homicide

No. I HATE strangers groping me....

TPBMP loves to do Zumba


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Never tried it, but it sure looks fun.
TPBMP is thinking of starting up a band.


----------



## aquariumreef

Nope, don't really care for bands. :l

TPBMP knows what Whiterun is.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's the capital city of Whiterun Hold, in the province of Skyrim


The person below my post is a gaming geek


----------



## graveyardmaster

yes i am roxy! lol!

TPBMP is scared of flying!!


----------



## Hairazor

I have flown but I really really don't like to.

TPBMP has a green thumb


----------



## Spooky1

Kind of, does gangrene count? :googly:

The person below my post has at least 3 unfinished props waiting to be finished.


----------



## graveyardmaster

sorry im more the pumpkin patch lol!!

TPBMP is planning a party this weekend


----------



## aquariumreef

Nope, but we might go camping. 

TPBMP has some kind of make up on.


----------



## Hairazor

Ha, ha, yes, need to cover the shiner

TPBMP watches way too much TV


----------



## Spooky1

Too true, it really interferes with my prop making 

The person below my post had a rainy day today


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep correct,its rained today!

TPBMP sometimes fall asleep late at night on the sofa


----------



## Hairazor

The recliner, man, the recliner

TPBMP keeps a diary


----------



## aquariumreef

NOOOOO!

TPBMP is eating food right now.


----------



## Zurgh

No



▼ would love an ice cream cone, now.


----------



## Goblin

Yeah I would....sugar free

TPBMP loves chocolate


----------



## Copchick

Yes sir, right down to my soul!

TPBMP has a stalker


----------



## aquariumreef

Why yes a do. A semi-large girl who lives in Texas. :l

TPBMP knows who Bih is.


----------



## Copchick

Nope, I have no clue!

TPBMP knows who Harriet Quimby is.


----------



## Hairazor

Aviatrix? I had to look it up!

TPBMP has always had pets since they can remember


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope sorry hairazor,my parents had 2 dogs though,you were close!!!

TPBMP is a smart cookie!!


----------



## aquariumreef

I suppose? 

TPBMP is tired.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, no, I'm all rested up now, not like last week


The person below my post plays a musical instrument


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Seriously Roxy??? Somehow I always get under you when you say that and my answer remains as always....I don't think the triangle really counts...now does it????

TPBMP is one of my all time favorite forum friends.....


----------



## Copchick

Ahhh, how nice forum Sis!



TPBMP sings Patsy Cline like they are her. (Don't we all? )


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not a country western music fan, so nope.


The person below my post is seriously thinking about taking the last cookie


----------



## Goblin

What last cookie? 

TPBMP is baking more cookies


----------



## Hairazor

Who has time for baking?

TPBMP would like to visit a foreign country


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes! Very much so...but I have to get that pesky passport thing ironed out..

TPBMP is an animal lover and spoils their animals just an obscene amount.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love animals but don't spoil mine, and hence, our dog usually behaves better than most two year olds

The person below my post just bought something new


----------



## Copchick

Yes!  I just bought a 1965 Ford Mustang, black with red leather interior. Absolutely sweet. Oh wait that was my dream.  

Sorry, I just bought a new glue gun for my spooky candles.


----------



## Lord Homicide

_adding to Copchick's post above: TPBMP is a fine gentlemen and awesome._

Of course! How do you do it??

TPBMP is going away for the weekend


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, family is coming to me this weekend.

The person below my post will be hitting the beach in the near future


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't think so unless we go fossil hunting at Brownie Beach soon


The person below my post would like a shark tooth necklace


----------



## Copchick

Bring on the bling, make it a big shark's tooth!

TPBMP knows how to scuba dive


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: No but my goal is to be certified this Fall.  Snorkel I can do in spades....

TPBMP is one of the finest people I have ever played forum games with and I bow to his/her greatness.


----------



## Goblin

Took you long enough! 

TPBMP is a good judge of character


----------



## Copchick

That's something I pride myself with.

TPBMP will go to a county fair this summer


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: No... I guess the weird thing is down South, our fairs come in the fall..

TPBMP is going to cook out on the grill this weekend and enjoy this fine weather!


----------



## Spooky1

No cookout planned so far, but I will enjoy the nice weather

The person below my post had a close encounter of the reptile kind recently.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, yes, we both did


The person below my post is not afraid of snakes


----------



## Copchick

(After a tremendous heebee jeebee shake) not if they're dead. 

TPBMP likes toasted marshmallows.


----------



## Hairazor

Oh yes! Thanks, now I want one!

TPBMP can text really fast


----------



## Spooky1

Oh, hell no. I hardly ever text and I'm a slow ass typer 

The person below my post likes snakes


----------



## Goblin

Maybe you should try typing with your fingers! 

I use to have a pet green snake.

TPBMP has seen a cobra up close


----------



## Lord Homicide

Never been to India. 

TPBMP has been to a nude beach


----------



## aquariumreef

Uhhhh... no.

TPBMP has been out of the country they were born in


----------



## Copchick

No, but I'd love to go to Ireland or Italy.

TPBMP has had a brush with death


----------



## graveyardmaster

YES i have acually,5 years ago i had a burst hernia,the doc said if i left it to the morning i would of been dead!!!

TPBMP likes a bar of chocolate now and again!!


----------



## Hairazor

Oh my stars and garters Yes, yes, yes!

TPBMP always wears sunglasses when outside


----------



## graveyardmaster

shhhhhh hairazor,your telling all my secrets huh!!!,yes i do when its really sunny!!

TPBMP is a wind up merchant!!


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP is celebrating Father's Day with their Dad


----------



## Copchick

Absolutely not! The deadbeat!

TPBMP is making a special dinner for their dad


----------



## Hairazor

My Dad's been gone awhile but I am making a special meal for my other half who is a Dad

TPBMP hates spinach in any form


----------



## Spooky1

Actually, I like cooked spinach

The person below my post is doing yard work today


----------



## Zurgh

Not in this heat, no way...


▼ Has taken care of an important task recently...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I moved all the money to that offshore account


The person below my post thinks chocolate is the real food of the gods


----------



## Hairazor

Oh yeah!!! No doubt!

TPBMP uses a riding mower


----------



## Goblin

Nope. It broke down

TPBMP watched Fallen Skies last night?


----------



## Copchick

Nope. Watched Nurse Jackie and Big C.

TPBMP is thinking how to ask the boss for a raise


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Well, being that my husband is the boss....no....I just give myself a raise! (don't ask, don't tell)

TPBMP is one of the best people on the forum and is admired by so many....it is downright blushful!!!


----------



## Goblin

Yes....I am the idol of millions. Maybe you've heard of 
them, Jake and Ida Millions?

TPBMP was once kidnapped by pirates


----------



## Copchick

No, although I do have that Captain Jack Sparrow fantasy...

TPBMP likes to party with Captain Morgan


----------



## RoxyBlue

You've been looking in our liquor cabinet, haven't you?


The person below my post is secretly building a cow catapult


----------



## Spooky1

I thought I told you to stay out of my secret lab! 

The person below my post is not looking forward to the hot weather coming this week


----------



## Hairazor

100 % correct!!

TPBMP likes to make homemade bread


----------



## Goblin

Nope....just eat it

TPBMP is preparing for the coming zombie apocalypse


----------



## Copchick

Been ready! Bring it on!

TPBMP will survive the heat in their inflatable swimming pool.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Alas, we do not have one of those, which is just as well, because they kill the grass after a while


The person below my post has a vegetable garden


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope sorry roxy,but my dad does!!!

TPBMP likes spending time in the garden!!


----------



## Spooky1

Yes, I do spend some time in the Butterfly garden

The person below my post is staying inside today


----------



## Hairazor

Yes except the few moments getting to work!

TPBMP wants a good cold fizzy drink on a hot day like today


----------



## Spooky1

Yes, I mix lemonade with seltzer water. It's perfect for a hot day.

The person below my post needs some rest


----------



## Goblin

Not yet

TPBMP will travel on the fourth


----------



## Zurgh

Nope


▼ does not enjoy J-Pop...


----------



## Copchick

Zurgh, I had to look that one up and you are absolutely correct.

TPBMP likes listening to blues music


----------



## Zurgh

on occasion... (but I'm currently grooving out to J-Pop...)



▼ has a gun, and knows how to use it...


----------



## Moon Dog

Personally, I hate guns

TPBMP is a morning person


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yep!!! Signed, sealed, delivered!

TPBMP likes the way the color blue looks when on them when they have it on.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I had to read that twice I don't know how well it looks on me, but blue is my favorite color, so I wear it anyway.


The person below my post gets annoyed easily


----------



## Copchick

Only by whiners! Put your big girl (or boy) panties on and grow up. Ugh, whiners.

TPBMP likes to wear make-up. (Haunt make-up excluded)


----------



## Hairazor

I always wear eyeliner and mascara so my eyes don't disappear

TPBMP is a good joke teller


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes, but my sense of humor tends toward the dirty and inappropriate : )

A naked blonde walks into a bar with a duck under one arm.......

TPBMP has already heard this one......


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: hhhmmmm I think I was in this one....

TPBMP has a secret novel that is worth millions but is too shy to let anyone else read it.


----------



## Copchick

Waiting for the perfect time for release. It's about P5 walking into a bar with a duck under her arm! :jol:

TPBMP has a sleep disorder


----------



## Spooky1

Yes, it's called staying up too late at night

The person below my post lives in a different time zone than me.


----------



## Hairazor

Yep!

TPBMP has never had a broken bone


----------



## Goblin

No I haven't

TPBMP will go away for the weekend


----------



## highbury

Away to my garage to build some props 

TPBMP will smile when they read this.


----------



## Hairazor

I always smile on the forum

TPBMP likes to take long walks


----------



## graveyardmaster

yes i do hairazor,along the beach!!!!

TPBMP has had a nice surprise lately!!


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP has zombies at the door


----------



## Copchick

Now that would be a surprise.

TPBMP is thinking about early retirement


----------



## aquariumreef

I haven't even began thinking about late retirement.

TPBMP is just waking up.


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope sorry,ive been up at the crack of dawn!!

TPBMP has had breakfast!!


----------



## kauldron

True

The person below my post has seen a Sasquatch.


----------



## Moon Dog

I am a Sasquatch 

TPBMP is glad that it is Saturday


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Ha, ha you have NO IDEA!!!

TPBMP is not only intelligent, but a pretty good dancer too! (no idea what those two things have in common, hey, I don't make this stuff up, I just report it....)


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha!! ha!! yep i do like to boogie!

TPBMP is having a smashing saturday!!


----------



## Hairazor

Yes I am thank you very much

TPBMP is going to hit garage sales this weekend


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


The person below my post is thinking of buying a car


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I'm quite happy with my 3 year old car

The person below my post is trying to develop a warp drive car


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope, but I like to go fast so I'm your Huckleberry (Tombstone reference for the 10th time)

TPBMP is the most fun at parties and gatherings and has a certain, Gena Say Qua that goes without mentioning.....see there what I did??? I mentioned it.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why yes I am fun at parties and I do have that certain something, thank you. 
But, sadly, the French thought so little if my "je ne sais quoi" that I was actually kicked out of France in 1984, and was put on a train back to Germany....long story best told over drinks : )

TPBMP has a sense adventure and wants to hop on a motorcycle take a ROAD TRIP !!!


----------



## Copchick

Absolutely! I can't drive one so I'll have to hold on.

TPBMP has a motorcycle


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP always loses at cards


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:No surprisingly I have a crackerjack poker face and can lie with the best of them!! (liar to a people material here)
TPBMP likes to sing BJ Thomas songs in the shower and does a killer 'New York Woman' rendition that really rocks....


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP was dropped on their head as a baby.......twice!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Not that I can remember!

TPBMP does not slow down for squirrels...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I do. I also slow down for butterflies


The person below my post is hiding that last Halloween purchase from the spouse or significant other


----------



## Hairazor

Always, so I can later say I've had that for a while

TPBMP likes to read the paper while eating breakfast


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep i do hairazor!!!

TPBMP likes a glass of wine or 2 in the evening after a hard days work!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not really - I have a glass of wine maybe once a week or so


The person below my post knows the way to San Jose


----------



## Copchick

La, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, laaaaaa. No I don't, only in song!

TPBMP had aspirations of being a circus clown with Barnum and Bailey.


----------



## Spooky1

I'd have to say, NO! I never did like clowns

The person below my post would like to have a pet falcon


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Had a Cockatoo once

TPBMP thinks zombies are mentally challenged and mean no harm


----------



## Copchick

No way! That's why I got my Zombie Hunting Permit. 

TPBMP will be going to see a newly released movie this weekend.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, sorry, I almost never go to the movies what with netflix and all. Sob...I miss the movies.

TPBMP will be stocking up on beer and fireworks this weekend.


----------



## Spooky1

Fireworks scare our dog and I don't drink beer, so wrong on both counts 

The person below my post will invite some zombies to their 4th of July cookout.


----------



## Goblin

Who do you think will do the cooking?

TPBMP will dress up as an Uncle Sam Zombie for the Fourth


----------



## Zurgh

Nope, I'll dress in flames this year... maybe...


▼ will practice fire safety on the Fourth...


----------



## Hairazor

Of course! I'll only fire if fired at first!

TPBMP will be in a parade for the Fourth


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I shall most likely be staying inside where it's cool


The person below my post has met a famous person


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

A few...my favorite being Bruce Campbell of course!

TPBMP is waiting on at least one mail-order part for a Halloween prop build.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: No, sadly...the parts are here...I am a slackard and waiting for a wave of inspiration to begin the creatures....

TPBMP is a cracker jack carver and can carve full size carousel creatures that have hooves and horns and horridness.....


----------



## Spooky1

My first amendment right is to say correct (even if it's a lie) 

The person below my post wants to be a cemetery grounds keeper


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Ha, I was one just before I started my college internship...best job I ever had! I'd do it again.

TPBMP hasn't bought music in over five years.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Negatory - I believe the most recent purchase was a very entertaining CD of Christmas music done in Baroque style


The person below my post loves ballet


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha!! ha!! you have got to be kidding roxy,close though roxy,love dancing LOL!!!!!!

TPBMP likes to cook a romantic meal now and again!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: As a matter of fact I do...why I am planning on making one this evening...interested Scottie?

TPBMP is certified for scuba and pretends he/she is Aquaman when the fins go on!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh hell, no

The person below my post is taking bets on how long it will be before the Gourd's husband says something about that romantic meal with a Scottie:googly:


----------



## graveyardmaster

RoxyBlue said:


> Oh hell, no
> 
> The person below my post is taking bets on how long it will be before the Gourd's husband says something about that romantic meal with a Scottie:googly:


HEY roxy!!!! i am shocked at you!!! i wouldn"t even consider having dinner with pumpkin5 hey pumpkin5!!! what time is dinner huh??? lol!!!:googly:

TPBMP likes to party at weekends and have a good time!!!


----------



## Goblin

Not really

TPBMP had 100 degree temperatures today


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope sorry nothing like that!!!

TPBMP is a wind up merchant!!!!


----------



## Hairazor

I wind up hair does that count?

TPBMP will shoot off some fireworks for the 4th?


----------



## aquariumreef

Nope, they aren't legal here. But I will go see the city's display.

TPBMP is eating a hotdog right now.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, but now I'm craving a hotdog. lol

TPBMP is going to have a cook out for the 4th, and invite their neighbors.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes...neighbors .......










TPBMP would serve a red wine with neighbors


----------



## Hairazor

One could argue that a white wine would go better with neighbors

TPBMP has already started celebrating the 4th


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP has bought fireworks


----------



## Copchick

No, I confiscate them and "dispose of them properly"! Ha! Ha! Ha!

TPBMP will be hosting a 4th of July party.


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!! sorry,but i would love to join in to celebrate your big day!!

TPBMP gets time of work to celebrate the big day next week!!


----------



## Hairazor

I do, yay! GYM, I'll think of you when the parade goes by, OK?

TPBMP gets teary when the Star Spangled Banner is played by a marching band


----------



## Copchick

Okay, at times sure. Especially when when it comes to "...O're the land of the free, and a home of the brave". Don't cha just have that patriotic pride?! Absolutely!!!

TPBMP will decorate for Independance Day


----------



## Spooky1

Not unless I can use skeletons & zombies. 

The person below my post wants to move in with Headless to get away from the heat.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now there's a thought.....

The person below my post has a plastic swimming pool in the yard


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Wish I did

TPBMP had thunderstorms this weekend


----------



## Copchick

Yes I did, one of many. Mother nature was pissed about something.

TPBMP grew up wanting to be president


----------



## Hairazor

No, I would rather be the power behind the Prez

TPBMP wants to learn to white water raft


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not really


The person below my post thinks something is living in the basement


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope don"t have a basement roxy!!

TPBMP is going to the coast for a few days this week!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope, but I do plan to coast right through the week : )

TPBMP can't wait for Walking Dead


----------



## Spooky1

Actually I still have all of last season on my DVR yet to be watched.

The person below my post likes NCIS


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP has mice in the house


----------



## Hairazor

Well, not right now but maybe later

TPBMP had a great 4th and is waiting for the weekend to recuperate from it


----------



## RoxyBlue

It was great in that we went out for breakfast, picked up two azaleas for planting by our new shed, and then stayed inside out of the heat for the rest of the day

The person below my post has some 'splainin' to do.


----------



## graveyardmaster

HHHhhhmmm no sorry roxy,ive been a good boy lol!!

TPBMP is enjoying there few days of work!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hardly... work is work.

TPBMP thinks the person above this post is cool.


----------



## Hairazor

Hysterical laughter for your thought process and yes!

TPBMP is hoping for cooler weather


----------



## Copchick

You got that right sweet sister! 97 Fri and 98 possibly 100 on Sat. Yuk!

TPBMP is jonesing for halloween to start being displayed in the stores.


----------



## Goblin

Jonesing?

TPBMP likes to tap dance when no one's looking


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, but poorly

TPBMP had chicken pox as a kid


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yep. Sucked from what I remember.

TPBMP will not be working this weekend.


----------



## graveyardmaster

i wasnt going to be working lord homicide but i am now!!

TPBMP is going to a party this weekend


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, staying close to home because it's too hot to do much else


The person below my post wore a poodle skirt in high school.


----------



## Hairazor

No, but my sister did

TPBMP swims like a fish


----------



## Lord Homicide

More like a manatee, you know - graceful. LOL

TPBMP loves to HUNT


----------



## Copchick

No, it's just not for me, I'm not against hunting though. But I would try that hog hunting you all do in Texas, LH! Shotgun please.

P.S. I do have my Zombie Hunting Permit


TPBMP has gone deep sea fishing


----------



## Zurgh

Only in the sub, and not for fish...



▼ has a great recipe for grilled veggies...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Uhm..Err...Well how hard can it be? :jol: A little olive oil, fresh cracked pepper and kosher salt...and the grill of course!

TPBMP has a fantastic weekend planned.


----------



## graveyardmaster

well did have fantastic weekend planned but all changed now!!

TPBMP walk along the beach


----------



## Goblin

Not since 2005

TPBMP is ready for fall to get here


----------



## graveyardmaster

yes i love fall,dark nights,that halloween feeling is around the corner!!

TPBMP is spending time on there props this weekend


----------



## aquariumreef

Nope, definitely not.

TPBMP has a backstache.


----------



## Copchick

Nope, my chhiropractor is wonderful.

TPBMP is getting cabin fever from being inside from the heat for so long


----------



## Hairazor

Yes!!!

TPBMP is thinking playing in the sprinkler sounds like fun and not just for kids


----------



## RoxyBlue

Absolutely!

The person below my post thinks snakes are beautiful creatures


----------



## Copchick

Absolutely, just don't want to find one in our camp again. Outside only please.

TPBMP has had a snake as a pet


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I prefer them free and in our yard to eat rodents.

The person below my post has completed a new prop recently.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why yes I have, with two others near completion !

TPBMP will attend a prop building make n take this summer...


----------



## Hairazor

I wish!

TPBMP has run out of Halloween storage room and is trying to figure out where to put new items


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP ate from Long John Silver's tonight


----------



## Lord Homicide

No but I want it for breakfast now

TPBMP is, in fact, below my post.


----------



## Hairazor

You must be psychic!

TPBMP skipped church this morning


----------



## Zurgh

Nope, my body is my temple... and I never skip on Sundays...


▼ has indoor plumbing...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why yes, we do indeed! So convenient, too


The person below my post is seriously considering making a bed of ice cubes to sleep on


----------



## Spooky1

Nah, I think I'll just take a nap in the refrigerator. 

The person below my post can hear the sound of distant thunder.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Oh yeah !










TPBMP has been to a bike rally before


----------



## Copchick

Why yes I have Evil A. 

TPBMP owns a motorcycle


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes chocolate milkshakes


----------



## Lord Homicide

Only if it doesn't taste like milk.

TPBMP has an electric chair style toilet


----------



## Hairazor

No but at one time I had one with a crack in the seat and your rumpus would get a nice pinch until I finally got a new seat

TPBMP has a problem with left and right


----------



## Spooky1

That's right ... no I mean left ...oh whatever


The person below my post has a skull somewhere in the room they're in.


----------



## Zurgh

Yes, but they are all in use...


▼ has found something they were looking for...


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Yes, my son had the spacers for my ground breakers fingers. Good thing he coughed them up before the mache dried!

TPBMP is thinking maybe this week I can pull out the grill.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, that's Spooky1's department


The person below my post is one of my forum friends


----------



## Zurgh

No, RoxyB, never heard of you :googly:


▼ loves there AC.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

yep, especially today since it was 101 degrees!


TPBMP loves to eat frog legs


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP got lost on the way to their computor


----------



## Hairazor

Not since I installed the lighted arrows 

TPBMP can't function in the morning without a cup of coffee


----------



## Lord Homicide

depends...

TPBMP thinks that Fort Knox is completely empty.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe there are some gum wrappers still on the floor there


The person below my post has had at least one tooth crowned


----------



## Lord Homicide

I have... chew is bad for teeth apparently.

TPBMP wrecked a car within the first year they had a license.


----------



## Hairazor

No, that came many years later

TPBMP likes to ballroom dance


----------



## Spooky1

I'll take any excuse to get close to Roxy. 

The person below my post has broken a bone at some point in their life.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Jumped off 3rd floor to land on the 2nd floor - broke my foot. 

TPBMP watches America's Got Talent


----------



## graveyardmaster

HEY CLOSE LORD H,I WATCH BRITAINS GOT TALENT!! LOL!!

TPBMP likes to watch sport on tv alot


----------



## Goblin

Just wrestling

TPBMP wants to star in a zombie movie


----------



## Zurgh

Nope, perhaps a human movie, though...


▼ would like gas prices to go back down to .78¢ a gallon...


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yeah, Tahoes aren't great on gas mileage. I wouldn't be caught dead in an eco car.

(Guys) TPBMP loves girls who drive pickups.
(Gals) TPBMP loves guys who drive pickups.


----------



## Hairazor

I drive a pickup so yay for me

TPBMP wants to ride in a helicopter


----------



## Lord Homicide

Don't know yet...

TPBMP can't wait for football to start again


----------



## Spooky1

Go RAVENS! 

The person below my post has been on TV


----------



## Lord Homicide

Win Lose or Draw (front row)

TPBMP is bored as hell right now


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not entirely, but I'm guessing you might be


The person below my post used to catch fireflies as a kid


----------



## Copchick

I still do sometimes!

TPBMP needs a haircut


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope - freshly sheared 

TPBMP needs a shave


----------



## Spooky1

Not till morning

TPBMP has a dog


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP once worked as an organ grinder


----------



## Zurgh

Let us not speak of grinding human organs...


▼ licks chocolate off the spoon...


----------



## Copchick

Every chance I get!

TPBMP is able to catch a fly with their bare hands


----------



## aquariumreef

Eww flies. Mosquitoes on the other hand...

TPBMP is sitting down right now


----------



## RoxyBlue

How did you know?


The person below my post is thinking that the living room could really use a change of paint color


----------



## Hairazor

I was thinking more of the kitchen needing a redo

TPBMP will buy a lottery ticket for the next draw


----------



## PirateLady

Don't think so.

TPBMP will have chicken for dinner tonite


----------



## graveyardmaster

no sorry,but i bet if pumpkin5 was below here,you would of got it correct,and of course the carrots!!

TPBMP likes watching the soaps on tv!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope, not at all....but you are right about the whole carrot thing. 

TPBMP has a secret genie in a bottle and rubs the bottle all the time...but the dang genie refuses to grant any wishes!


----------



## graveyardmaster

YES YOU ARE RIGHT P5,FRIGGIN GENIE,GRRRRRRRRR,LOL!!

TPBMP is a grumpy person first thing in the morning!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I'm more like a comatose person first thing in the morning

The person below my post never shouts


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Errrrr.....uhmmmmm...yes...okay let's go with that answer....I never, ever shout...except at sporting events and to cheer loudly for my team.....Yeah!

TPBMP is one of my all time favorite forum members that I wish was my next door neighbor so we could pool our resources and take over the street with our unique Halloween craziness every October 31st!


----------



## Copchick

So when are you moving to Pittsburgh? Better get a move on girl, there's not only 110 days left until Halloween! I'll make the margaritas! 

TPBMP is from another state other than where they currently live


----------



## Hairazor

I was born in GA but have been mostly in IA pretty much since JR High

TPBMP is watching TV and posting on Haunt at the same time


----------



## Zurgh

Nope, I don't watch TV...


▼ does not think the moon is made of cheese.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

As if. Everyone knows it just a hologram projected on the dome of our cage to ease us into a false sense that we can someday leave this rock.

TPBMP hasn't washed their car in at least two months.


----------



## Goblin

Don't have a car......got a van

TPBMP bought some new clothes


----------



## graveyardmaster

yes you are right goblin! spent a holy fortune! lol!

TPBMP is going on holiday this weekend!


----------



## Copchick

Nope, but everyday I'm off on pass from work is a holiday for me

TPBMP can't wait for their kids to go back to school. (They've had enough already)


----------



## PirateLady

Nope, don't have kids in School.... just work with kids in school so not ready yet... LOL
TPBMP wants to spend the day at the lake .


----------



## Spooky1

It would be nice to get out in my kayak and do some fishing 

TPBMP is behind on their prop building for the year


----------



## Lord Homicide

Way behind...

TPBMP is guilty of drunk posting on this forum.


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope not me lord h.... lol!! few beers thats me!

TPBMP is going to watch the olympics on tv soon!


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP has a copy of the original Dracula


----------



## Copchick

I wish!

TPBMP is giving it all they've got to just have a lazy day today


----------



## Evil Andrew

I am !

TPBMP will crack open a frosty beverage on the patio his afternoon : )


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Well okay Evil A if you insist.........

TPBMP is dangerously close to being one of the most perfect individuals I have ever had the pleasure to know....figuratively speaking, of course....


----------



## Hairazor

Hahahaha, you know how to make me laugh, I like that

TPBMP needs to update their computer


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP is a late sleeper


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope not at all, unless 7:00 am is late...... that is about as late as I can sleep..

TPBMP is a very talented person and has created some fantastic props this season...


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am talented, but no on the props.

TPBMP would like to see a real ghost


----------



## Copchick

I've seen one! Very startling 

TPBMP wishes to go back in time (just as a visit)


----------



## graveyardmaster

yes i wish i could say 10yrs or soo,dont know why but that number just came into my head!!

TPBMP should be working but is sneaking on the hauntforum!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YES! You know me too well GYM!!

TPBMP strangely enough likes Mondays and is not at all put off with them like the rest of us are....what a really POSITIVE individual.....


----------



## Hairazor

I really don't mind Mondays, a chance to start a fresh new week.

TPBMP wishes they lived next to a zoo


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, not such a good idea considering the smell issues


The person below my post has given a peanut to an elephant


----------



## Copchick

A a wee child I did at the zoo

TPBMP has a few pounds to loose


----------



## Hairazor

Can you see through your internet or what?

TPBMP would love a day at the spa right about now


----------



## Spooky1

Can I send Roxy instead? 

TPBMP is going to the County or State Fair soon.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP has been in a real haunted house


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Well my family supposedly lived in one when I was 2, but I don't remember it...but I am dying to go for an overnight to Ohio State Reformatory School......

TPBMP is so talented and so much fun that the forum would NEVER be the same without them!!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Well I'm blushing!!

TPBMP is an excellent cook


----------



## RoxyBlue

I do okay


The person below my post loves the color red


----------



## Spooky1

Only if you're wearing it. 

TPBMP collects something not Halloween related.


----------



## Hairazor

Besides all my Halloween items, I do collect Hull brown drip dishes.

TPBMP loves what they do for a living


----------



## Goblin

Yes I do.....I'm retired!

TPBMP likes Moon Pies


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Graham cracker, marshmellow and chocolate? What's not to love?

TPBMP is especially fond of singing in the shower and is actually quite good.


----------



## graveyardmaster

actually i love singing in the shower,and i have not bad voice either

TPBMP like going on long walks on a nice summers evening!


----------



## Copchick

Sounds like a personal add. No, not when it's over 90 degrees with extreme humidity.

TPBMP likes to roast weinies at a bonfire


----------



## Hairazor

Oh that would be fun, haven't done it in too long a time

TPBMP can't stand to leave the bedroom after they get up in the morning till they have made the bed


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, we walk the dog first, then I make the bed.

TPBMP is planning on staying indoors today.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Not much when you're the superintendent of a jobsite.

TPBMP loves trees too much


----------



## Copchick

Oh I do love trees! But not a "treehugger" though.

TPBMP knows how to start a fire rubbing sticks together


----------



## Lord Homicide

I know how to but I usually never can get it to fire up. That is why God created lighters. (funny, treehugger was my first word but I thought I'd get reprimanded again so I changed it)

TPBMP can rub their belly and pat their head at the same time.


----------



## Hairazor

Just tried it, Hahaha, no!

TPBMP wants an Alien for Christmas


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't everybody?

TPBMP stands in their yard watching for Autumn


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha ha yes i love the autumn,dark nights and off-course my favorite time of year HALLOWEEN!

TPBMP is busy this weekend making there props!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Actually yes (finally) working on a couple. 


TPBMP is going to go to a really great evening out tonight because Saturday nights are the best nights for FUN!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes ! 

TPBMP will then sleep in tomorrow, have a big breakfast and read the paper.....


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep i sure will EA,im cream crackered!

TPBMP is going out for dinner tonight!


----------



## Spooky1

Yes we did. We went out to dinner with my Mom.

TPBMP thinks Jeff Dunham is funny


----------



## RoxyBlue

Indeed he is


The person below my post thinks gummy worms are gross


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope. Try them served in chocolate cake ! (worms in dirt)

TPBMP can tell that the gummi bears made in the US are not as good as the authentic German ones .....


----------



## Hairazor

But of course

TPBMP is up waaay too late


----------



## graveyardmaster

yes i am LOL! love watching horror movies late at night!

TPBMP is going on vacation soon!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope, just got back July 4th week actually...

TPBMP is very good at most everything....including, but not limited to...target shooting, preparing gourmet meals, balancing on a tight rope, gymnastics and amazingly enough graphic art design....just a really super well rounded individual!!!


----------



## Hairazor

My sweetie tells me I am roundish from my gourmet meals, close enough?

TPBMP would like to jump from an airplane


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh hell no!:googly:


The person below my post has a vintage car


----------



## Goblin

I do??????

TPBMP was chased by a ghost


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha ha goblin your funny,i would not mind though,im SCARED of nothing!!!

TPBMP is scared of flying!


----------



## Evil Andrew

No way - former pilot, but my flying did scare a few folks on the ground : )

TPBMP would like to go skydiving


----------



## Spooky1

Not on my bucket list. Jumping out of a perfectly good airplane just doesn't make sense to me. 

The person below my post will be checking yard sales for haunt worthy items.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP has a special theme in mind for Halloween


----------



## Hairazor

I do indeed

TPBMP would love to go on a space mission


----------



## Lord Homicide

To Uranus... lol

TPBMP has almost be caught peeing in public.


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep corect lord.. h.. i was caught,but i got off with a caution by the police,i said i had a weak bladder lol!

TPBMP is going to be watching the olympics soon on tv.


----------



## Copchick

Lord Homicide said:


> To Uranus... lol
> 
> Ha, ha, ha, ha!!!!
> 
> TPBMP wanted to be in the olympics when they were a kid


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Still would...equestrian team as a dressage rider and cross country and stadium jumping...love to medal in them all, gold, not silver or bronze.

TPBMP is just a very good looking person and has a stellar personality too!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll ask Spooky1 what his opinion is on that topic


The person below my post owns more books than movies


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

True, I just wish I had enough space to keep them all handy. Although I am starting to like reading on the Nook quite a bit.

TPBMP has some other neat-o obsession other than Halloween


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes wrestling


----------



## Copchick

Oh sure, when it's appropriate 

TPBMP can really cut a rug


----------



## Lord Homicide

Waltz and tango!

TPBMP was their class valedictorian.


----------



## Copchick

Nope, I cut class too much

TPBMP likes to squirrel away their favortie food/snack from everyone


----------



## Lord Homicide

Guilty.

TPBMP double dips finger foods.


----------



## Copchick

Nope, I'm a bit uptight about that

TPBMP watches the bachelor and bachelorette


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP is ready for the Zombie Apocalypse


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope sorry goblin!

TPBMP is going to some sort of parade this weekend!


----------



## Goblin

Not that I know of

TPBMP doesn't get along with their neighbors


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:One set of neighbors I LOVE....the others....not so much........so I guess you would be correct Gobbie

TPBMP likes to sleep late on Saturday mornings.....


----------



## Goblin

I can sleep late every morning!

TPBMP pratices ballet in the shower


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha ha... you crac me up goblin.... have to say no to that one my friend...

TPBMP is a shopaholic....


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope, not at all.....just online is what I have time for...........

TPBMP is a very good cook and is quite handy in the kitchen!


----------



## Hairazor

I'd like to think so. When I take treats to staff meeting at work, they always ask if I am gonna leave anything that didn't get eaten

TPBMP knows sign language


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, I do know what that extended middle finger sign language means:jol:


The person below my post has been to a thrift shop recently to scout out potential Halloween materials


----------



## Spooky1

Why yes, I was at one yesterday, but no luck on anything for Halloween.

The person below my post had a dirty job to do recently.


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope sorry spooky1,don"t think cutting the grass is a dirty job huh!

TPBMP does not like mondays!


----------



## Copchick

Oh, not so bad. My Monday's are actually everyone elses Sunday.

TPBMP had a really good relaxing weekend.


----------



## Hairazor

Yes I did for a change

The person below my post is a good whistler


----------



## N. Fantom

Not really

TPBMP has worked at a professional haunt before


----------



## Zurgh

nope


▼ enjoyed the day.


----------



## Spooky1

Yes I did, it was a beautiful day here

The person below my post hasn't watched any of the Olympics yet.


----------



## Zurgh

That would be correct.


▼ has never been to the Olympics...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:You are correct Mr. Plague Mask man!

TPBMP is my most favorite forum regular!


----------



## Goblin

Why thank you Pumpkin!

TPBMP still hides under the covers from the Boogey Man


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha ha goblin,no im past that now,nothing scares me...

TPBMP likes to go out to nightclubs at weekends


----------



## Copchick

Nope, I've outgrown the club scene

TPBMP likes to chill out on the porch/deck/yard/patio and just be


----------



## Spooky1

Include a glass of wine and your on!

TPBMP has odd sleeping hours


----------



## Goblin

TPBMP grows there own pumpkins


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I have in the past but no room in town since I moved...

TPBMP is well liked by all the forum members and is a personal favorite of mine due to their humble nature and their awe-inspiring good looks!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Aww... that was the sweetest thing you've ever declared about me!

TPBMP is interested in torture devices


----------



## Spooky1

The question is are they for me or for me to use on others. :googly:

TPBMP wishes they could go back to bed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, I'm already up, what the hell, might as well get some work done:googly:


The person below my post can ride a skateboard


----------



## Hairazor

Only if I want to fally down go boom

TPBMP can juggle


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Not even close!

TPBMP is a very good driver and has actually competed in some nationally sanctioned driving events!


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP is looking forward to the kids back to school


----------



## Hairazor

My kids are all graduated

TPBMP likes to grind their own coffee


----------



## Lord Homicide

Said in the grandest fashion of the late Leslie Neilsen "I grind my own beans."
TPBMP will post something tonight


----------



## Spooky1

How did you guess 

TPBMP joined the forum after me.


----------



## Goblin

1 year after

TPBMP has had a breakin before


----------



## graveyardmaster

no goblin been very lucky sooo far..

TPBMP stays in bed all day after a night out on the drink...


----------



## Draik41895

I stay in bed all day, but I dont usually drink the night before...

The person below my post is planning on some prop work today


----------



## Hairazor

Planning, yes

TPBMP is on vacation


----------



## Copchick

I wish!

TPBMP won a Pee Wee Herman look alike contest


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but I think Joiseygal did


The person below my post has a dog


----------



## Spooky1

Two at the moment, but one is just a loaner.

TPBMP needs a scarecrow to keep the critters out of their garden


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope, my scarecrow keeps kids out of the cemetery : )

TPBMP has skeletons in her closet, but kinda likes talkin about them.....


----------



## Copchick

Ha, my lips are sealed! 


TPBMP plays a musical instrument


----------



## MrGrimm

Used to, but not in years...

TPBMP is about to hit the sack


----------



## Goblin

Not hartly

TPBMP likes doughnuts


----------



## Lord Homicide

A standard doughnut, no. Apple fritters, yes.

TPBMP drinks a pot of coffee in the morning.


----------



## Copchick

2 cups are my limit, but a glass of iced coffee in the afternoon isn't unheard of!

TPBMP keeps watching the clock for work to be OVER!


----------



## MrGrimm

Who doesn't! 

TPBMP is watching the Olympics


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I'm here on the forum 

TPBMP just got a Oriental Trading Co. Halloween catalog in the mail.


----------



## Goblin

I did? Where did it go?

TPBMP likes to feed the squirrels


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I actually did have a wild squirrel (like there is a whole club of domestic, trained squirrels somewhere???:googly that I taught over many months to come up to me and take a peanut out of my fingers, I named him Marvin. He became obnoxious after a while and started banging on the screened door whenever he was hungry....I ended up having to shoot him......

(noooooooo, I am kidding....I would never do that.....)

TPBMP is the only person on the forum that is multi-talented and can not only juggle and ride a unicycle, but can also at the same time whistle and eat crackers.....AMAZING!!


----------



## MrGrimm

Wow what an intro! ... but no. Sadly... I am a very capable cracker eater, but as for the rest... 

TPBMP has secret plans for world domination constantly put on hold because of his/her posting addiction to Hauntforum


----------



## Hairazor

Caught!!

TPBMP makes their own beef jerky


----------



## Copchick

Only once. Buying from the smoke house is so much better!

TPBMP is an international man/woman of mystery


----------



## MrGrimm

Some say I am mysterious, but I don't travel much :/

TPBMP is staring at the clock waiting for work to finish


----------



## Zurgh

Not right now...


▼ Has never cuddled with a civet...


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP read a book today


----------



## Copchick

Yep, our department's rules and regs. Boring!

TPBMP made breakfast for their sweetie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do the dogs count, 'cause Spooky1 did not come downstairs until after I left for work. Plus he feeds himself anyway


The person below my post thinks otters are cool


----------



## Lord Homicide

Lazy but definitely cool

The person below me wants to go noodling sometime.


----------



## Copchick

I'd try it! We can have a Haunt team!

TPBMP sees a chiropractor regularly


----------



## MrGrimm

Nope, don't trust anybody cracking my back

TPBMP has cans of great stuff foam to spare!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Not really enough to spare, but you can have one can....

TPBMP is generous and kind and always willing to lend a hand to other forum members.


----------



## Goblin

You know me well, don't you?

TPBMP is gonna have a cookout this weekend


----------



## Copchick

Probably, I love grilling!

TPBMP has a big vacation coming up soon


----------



## Evil Andrew

Oh I wish I did!

TPBMP likes going out in the boat in the evening, when the water is really smooth....


----------



## Hairazor

I do like that, now if I only had a boat

TPBMP gets excited if they see a shooting star


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes ! 

TPBMP has found pieces of meteorite


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP bought some new clothes today


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:No but that is a stellar idea! Thanks Gobbie for the suggestion!

TPBMP likes to read the last 3 pages of any book he/she starts because they don't like surprise endings....


----------



## Hairazor

No, I never peek, I like the suspense

TPBMP loves to take pictures of anything and everything


----------



## Spooky1

Not quite, but having a camera on my phone does make it easier to take random pictures

The person below my post is reading a book they really are liking.


----------



## Copchick

Yes, I like Jeffrey Deaver.

TPBMP plays a musical instrument


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, Roxy is the only musician in this house.

TPBMP likes the movie "The Princess Bride"


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes

TPBMP knows Iñigo Montoya and is prepared to die......


----------



## Hairazor

I do know him

TPBMP gets up at the crack of dawn even when not working


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP made brownies today


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jolamn Goblin! You keep coming up with all these great ideas! (no wonder we are friends!)

TPBMP is working on indoor props today, due to the rainy day! (but is quite happy with the progress)


----------



## Hairazor

Do you have a crystal ball? It is rainy here and I am making prop progress

TPBMP spends way too much time cleaning house


----------



## MrGrimm

With two kids, you are RIGHT!

TPBMP is considering upping their haunt budget this year


----------



## Copchick

Nope, actually cutting back tweaking the numerous things I already have. Well, maybe one big purchase.

TPBMP used to be a prop model


----------



## Spooky1

How did you know. My ground breaker looks just like me. 

TPBMP was doing yard work this weekend


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

TPBMP has their feet up and a frosty beverage......


----------



## MrGrimm

No beverage... yet!

TPBMP is about ready to hit the sack.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Why? What did the sack do to me? (you really have to deserve a hit before I hit you!)

TPBMP is one fun person with lots of interesting stories and my personal favorite story is the one about Big Foot and the Tooth Fairy and the crazy night in Reno!


----------



## Goblin

Where you outside my window again?

TPBMP is planning a Labor Day cookout


----------



## MrGrimm

Maybe... right now it's a Labor Day Yard Sale... but a cookout might breakout 

TPBMP will stop by a store tonight to check out the Halloween merchandise


----------



## Hairazor

A big YES

TPBMP finished a prop over the weekend


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but I did start one


The person below my post likes salt water taffy


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Guilty as charged....wow Roxy, I can't slip anything by you!

TPBMP knows so much information that is kind of useless, but that is really informative, so he/she is always the center of attention when it comes to Trivial Pursuit.


----------



## Goblin

Modesty keeps from telling everyone just how brillant I am!

TPBMP is the idol of millions.........Jane and Harry Millions


----------



## MrGrimm

Well at least that's two people! World domination is only... wait, carry the one... five, minus.... take care of the remainder... running out of fingers here...

7 billion - 2 people away!!!!

TPBMP is an apple fanboy/girl


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yes, I have to admit, I love my Iphone to the point of distraction!

TPBMP is just an all around nice person and a real asset to the Hauntforum roster sheet!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll let others decide that, although Spooky1 would probably say I am


The person below my post has taken a trip to another country.


----------



## Spooky1

Yes I have, about a half dozen of them so far.

TPBMP knows where the Mason Dixon line is.


----------



## Evil Andrew

I do .....

TPBMP drinks their medicine out of a mason jar........


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP replaced the batteries in their flashlight recently


----------



## MrGrimm

Not that I can remember...

TPBMP likes to sing a merry tune while driving in the car


----------



## Hairazor

I like to do that most any time but people keep telling me to cut it out.

TPBMP keeps a diary


----------



## Lord Homicide

Never have, tried but was too distracted to.

TPBMP sings gospel in the shower.


----------



## Copchick

Nope, but I can kick out some Patsy Cline! Lol!

TPBMP likes to hum along with hummingbirds


----------



## Spooky1

If I ever saw on I might.  I've yet to see on e visit our butterfly garden.

TPBMP is bugging store managers about getting their Halloween stuff out.


----------



## Hairazor

Who isn't?

TPBMP loves to take walks


----------



## Evil Andrew

I do !

TPBMP loves to watch the sun go down behind the mountains..


----------



## Hairazor

If I only had some mountains! I have to enjoy non-mountain sunsets whenever I can get them.

TPBMP works out


----------



## Copchick

Not as often as I should. Gotta get back my butt back in gear!

TPBMP has been to Hawaii


----------



## Evil Andrew

I could have gone to Hawaii ? (I knew I shouldn't have gone to Poland to see those nonFrench kissing mustache ladies !)

TPBMP has danced on a table at Señor Frogs........


----------



## Hairazor

Why? What have you heard? I mean no!

TPBMP can knit


----------



## MrGrimm

Never tried! 

TPBMP will grab a glass of water before bed


----------



## Goblin

Probably

TPBMP got a Halloween catalog today


----------



## PrettyGhoul

yes, fright catalog.

TPBMP drank lemonade today.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but I did just buy a six pack of Mike's Hard lemonade. 

TPBMP never types your, when they mean you're.


----------



## Goblin

You're absolutely correct

TPBMP talks to hand puppets


----------



## Hairazor

Who doesn't?

TPBMP puts a secret ingredient in the brownies they make


----------



## MrGrimm

Doesn't everybody? 

TPBMP has a sexy santa suit they wear... but not at Xmas.


----------



## Hairazor

That's the last time I leave that hanging on the line for just anyone to see!!

TPBMP is signed up on a bone marrow donnor registery


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Actually I am and proud to be!

TPBMP has never been to the emergency room...


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, been there a couple time so far.

TPBMP has a nice bottle of wine they're saving for a special occasion.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP is going to the beach Labor Day weekend


----------



## badgerbadger

Sadly, No.

TPBMP is currently thinking how glad it will be when summer is over and it won't be so damn hot.


----------



## Hairazor

I will be glad for the heat to end but need more time before Halloween so no rush for summer's end

TPBMP likes to go to the county fair


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I do, because we pet all the animals, wipe our hands on our pants, and bring the odors home so the dog can enjoy the fair vicariously

The person below my post hogs the remote


----------



## badgerbadger

yes, because channel surfing is annoying unless I am the one doing it.

TPBMP is afraid of vegetables


----------



## Copchick

Afraid? Nope. I show 'em who's boss. 

TPBMP has tattoos


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP has a bird as a pet


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha! ha! goblin...nope sorry don't have bird pets...

TPBMP is going to watch a movie at the cinema this weekend


----------



## Hairazor

Unfortunately no, small town, nothing good showing, not to mention where would I find the time

TPBMP likes to go fishing


----------



## N. Fantom

Yup

TPBMP's favorite movie is vampire based


----------



## Spooky1

TPAMP just became a Post Ho


----------



## N. Fantom

TPAMP was confused about which thread they were posting in. LoL

TPBMP has seen the movie "The Lost Boys"


----------



## Goblin

Several times. Have it on dvd

TPBMP has been ice skating


----------



## MrGrimm

I am Canadian, so yeah... everyday... on my way to work... keeps the polar bears away as I dodge igloos and flying hockey pucks... 

TPBMP Bought some Halloween decorations/props this last weekend


----------



## Hairazor

Guilty as charged

TPBMP hacked an old prop over the weekend


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but I do have a old prop I want to update.

TPBMP has been to the doctors recently


----------



## Copchick

Yep! Don't know why I waited so long, I feel great!

TPBMP has a mustache


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha! ha! nope!!!

TPBMP plays the piano!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorta


The person below my post lives on the East Coast


----------



## N. Fantom

Yup

TPBMP is a male


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why, yes I am, thank you !










TPBMP is just like their dear papa ......


----------



## Goblin

Some say I look exactly like him

TPBMP had a great prop idea then forgot it


----------



## MrGrimm

Yes... several... 

TPBMP loves... and I mean LOVES their car


----------



## Spooky1

I love my car, but not that way. 

TPBMP is hoping to get a grant from the Ministry of silly walks.


----------



## Hairazor

I drive a pick up and love that it gets me where I need to go

TPBMP is stressing over how close Halloween is


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes to spell out the person below my post


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Well I use to...but now they make a pill for that!

TPBMP is sort of like the best person here on the forum...I did not use to feel that way....but now I do.....


----------



## Lord Homicide

Aww... That makes me want to almost cry-LOL

TPBMP knows how to throw a party


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes - right out the window


The person below my post had a tree house as a child


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yes I did! Well my older sister and I shared it and it was built by my Grandpa and my middle sister....and she still can make anything. I am lucky.......

TPBMP has a fear of flying...but not in a plane...in a flying squirrel suit.....


----------



## Lord Homicide

Not sure what kind of wardrobe you have but never seen a squirrel suit. That's a little beyond my comfort zone... haha

TPBMP thinks the TPAMP is BSing us with prop progress.


----------



## Hairazor

Uhmm, no

TPBMP still has a landline phone


----------



## Copchick

Yep

TPBMP still can't figure out all the things their smartphone can do


----------



## Goblin

I don't have a smart phone

TPBMP likes to post in The Person Above my post


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:OMG TPAMP! I just did!

TPBMP is very talented in not only prop creation, but very musically inclined as well and should post a video of his/her special skills for us other forum members to all enjoy. Hhmph!


----------



## Hairazor

It would be a comedy *and* a tragedy as I am none of the above

TPBMP has the weekend off


----------



## graveyardmaster

HA! HA!...ive had 2 weeks of hairazor...with another 2 weeks to follow..lol!

TPBMP...has that autumn feeling inside him/her


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that what it is? I thought I was just hungry:jol:

The person below my post likes antique furniture


----------



## Hairazor

Yes I do.

TPBMP can't wear a hat without getting "hat hair"


----------



## Copchick

I hate wearing hats! All hats. Only when it rains will I wear a hat. Better with hat head than looking like a drowned rat!

TPBMP likes to switch it up at times wearing a wig


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only for Halloween


The person below my post has a pet rat


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

TPBMP is tired from all the fun they had today...


----------



## Goblin

That was fun?

TPBMP wishes they were just like me!


----------



## Hairazor

Haha, what makes you think I'm not?

TPBMP has a secret BBQ sauce recipe


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't you like to know? 

TPBMP has started unpacking their Halloween stuff


----------



## MrGrimm

No, not yet... but it won't be long... MUAHAHAHAHA!

TPBMP doesn't want to go to work today


----------



## Hairazor

You guessed it!

TPBMP woke up grumpy this morning


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I woke up like one of the other dwarves (Sleepy)


The person below my post likes punny epitaphs on tombstones


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Okay, but only because they are funny and it makes people laugh......

TPBMP is a really good cook and is going to make something super special for dinner tonight.


----------



## MrGrimm

Yes & No!  But thanks for the compliment 

TPBMP Knows how to easily set up triggered emails for a lead nurturing project... (please?!?! I need help!!!) lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't believe that falls into my area of expertise

The person below my post thinks diamonds are a total waste of money


----------



## Spooky1

I do, and thankfully so does my wife. 

The person below my post has their whole haunted layout planned (unlike me).


----------



## Copchick

Nah, not me. I wing it.

TPBMP thinks they can squeeze in one more prop for this year.


----------



## Hairazor

I sure hope so

TPBMP is getting ready to post in the showroom


----------



## MrGrimm

Aaahhhhh no. But soon hopefully! Actually no, not really...

TPBMP will be running for the bus tonight


----------



## Goblin

Haven't run for the bus in 40 years

TPBMP is looking forward to Autumn


----------



## Copchick

You bet!

TPBMP knows how to ride a horse


----------



## MrGrimm

Like, in a videogame? Sure!!! In real life, not a chance

TPBMP thinks it's OK to cry during sporting events


----------



## Hairazor

Sure if your team is being crushed

TPBMP watches way too much TV


----------



## Goblin

Not really

TPBMP has been in a hurricane


----------



## Hairazor

No thank goodness

TPBMP makes homemade bread


----------



## graveyardmaster

used to hairazor...love the smell of fresh baked bread...yummy!

TPBMP has a long weekend break this weekend.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I do indeed!

The person below my post has to work this weekend


----------



## Hairazor

I have to work Sat. but will have Sun. & Mon. off

TPBMP cans and/or freezes their garden produce


----------



## Goblin

Don't have a garden

TPBMP saw the blue moon tonight


----------



## Hairazor

No, but I thought about it

TPBMP had a family gettogether this weekend


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only if being at Horrorfind with like-minded individuals counts as family


The person below my post doesn't like going into a dark basement


----------



## Spooky1

but that's were I make my props 

The person below my post will be grilling tomorrow


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Well...okay....if you insist Spooky.....

TPBMP is going to chill out tomorrow and just relax....and even if they feel guilty like they should be working on props.....they will resist the urge to create!


----------



## Hairazor

Actually plan to make soap and then hopefully make significant progress on a prop I am plugging away at.

TPBMP bought a lottery ticket for the next draw


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, but I want to, just so I can dream of winning millions of dollars, and maybe even win them. I'm off to buy a ticket. lol.

TPBMP has read all this and is also off to buy a ticket.


----------



## Goblin

Every week

TPBMP is having a cookout today


----------



## Hairazor

No

TPBMP is waiting for something they ordered to arrive


----------



## Spooky1

Yes, I ordered some LED eyes from Monster Guts 

TPBMP will have an new tombstone or two for their haunt this year.


----------



## Goblin

Only if I can buy them

TPBMP bought a computor game recently


----------



## Hairazor

No, but I think you did.

TPBMP got up too late for breakfast this morning


----------



## Copchick

Nope, it's never too late for breakfast!

TPBMP made meatloaf while listening to Meatloaf


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP had a thunderstorm today


----------



## scareme

No, but they are calling for one Sat. It figures because the Fair opens tomorrow.


----------



## Goblin

scareme said:


> No, but they are calling for one Sat. It figures because the Fair opens tomorrow.


Did you forget something Scareme? 

TPBMP will not forget to post.


----------



## Copchick

This is true.

TPBMP has always wanted to be abducted by aliens, probing included. (It's mandatory you know according to Alien bylaws)


----------



## Goblin

They're afraid of me

TPBMP will have a Halloween party


----------



## MrGrimm

Yep, a pumpkin carvin' paartay!

TPBMP will go to bed late this weekend because they will be working on props


----------



## Hairazor

If I get my way

TPBMP has been looking high and low for one more skellie


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think we're good for skellies this year


The person below my post does not live in the United States


----------



## graveyardmaster

correct roxy i live in the uk!

TPBMP is shopping for halloween decorations this weekend!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Shopping? No way - I make everything : )

TPBMP has finished at least 1 new major prop already......


----------



## Hairazor

Haha, amateur builder here so slowy proceeding

TPBMP has made sure they will have Halloween off from work


----------



## Goblin

I always have Halloween off!

TPBMP has already bought their Halloween candy


----------



## MrGrimm

Yes! And tasted it too 

TPBMP will forego all TV until Halloween... to get props done!


----------



## RoxyBlue

If I did, I'd miss all the Halloween specials playing this time of year


The person below my post has nothing to do.


----------



## MrGrimm

BINGO! That's why I am here 

TPBMP is craving some junk food.


----------



## Hairazor

You nailed that!!

TPBMP buys Halloween candy they don't like so they won't be tempted


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, unfortunately we buy what we like in case there are leftovers, with caloric consequences


The person below my post had an aquarium as a kid


----------



## Goblin

Yeah we did. Funny thing was watching the cat watching the fish!

TPBMP likes to sing and dance in the rain!


----------



## MrGrimm

Yep, with some big ol' rubber boots on

TPBMP loves pumpkin pie


----------



## Hairazor

If it is a gentle rain, I would be up for it

TPBMP makes hand dipped chocolates to give as gifts


----------



## RoxyBlue

I did that one time, but we ate them ourselves


The person below my post has been guilty of throwing balled up paper at co-workers


----------



## MrGrimm

Yes, and my Angry Bird plushie, and a stapler, and and apple and some pens...

TPBMP thinks I am a bad co-worker!


----------



## Goblin

There are no bad co-workers just bad employers!

TPBMP will probably kill someone before the days over


----------



## MrGrimm

Hmmm. that gives me about 14 hours, need a shovel, plastic lining... OK sure I'll see what I can do

TPBMP Will help me move the body.

(because friends help you move, but REAL friends help you move bodies)


----------



## Hairazor

Of course I will, time and place?

TPBMP will think about the above and check their life insurance policy


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP gets their head stuck in a pumpkin every October


----------



## MrGrimm

TPBMP Is eating McDonalds tonight?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think we'll find a more upscale way to dine than that

The person below my post has a tattoo


----------



## MrGrimm

Not yet! Maybe a jack o lantern somewhere...

TPBMP is counting every tick until 5 o'clock


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope, not a clock watcher...but for those who are it is currently 2:07 A.M. EEeekkk! 
TPBMP is really a fantastic forum member and everyone wants to "Friend" them! (I know I do if I already haven't)


----------



## Goblin

That's cause I'm the idol of millions! 

TPBMP wishes they were me!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Every single day!
TPBMP is already finished with all their Halloween decorating!


----------



## Hairazor

That brings a Big laugh, no

but TPBMP probably is


----------



## Evil Andrew

Decorating , no. Stuff doesnt go out till the 20th. Building done, YES !

TPBMP wants to hang out by the chiminea on the patio, and drink pumpkin ale !


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hell to the yeah!!! It is delicious!!! Yum!
TPBMP is a bone collector.....


----------



## Goblin

Got some you want to get rid of?

TPBMP has already bought their pumpkins


----------



## Hairazor

No

TPBMP is going to post right now


----------



## Goblin

I am!

TPBMP is gonna travel this weekend


----------



## Hairazor

Just 20 miles, to a flea market YAY!

TPBMP is sooo behind on prop building


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I'm calling myself done other than checking things for minor repairs. The costume is another matter....


The person below my post does not drink beer


----------



## MrGrimm

Correct! Only on very special occasion.

TPBMP is GraveYardMaster


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

TPBMP has several hanging ghosts in their haunt


----------



## Hairazor

Not this year

TPBMP did not carve any pumpkins this year


----------



## Evil Andrew

Not , yet, but we will....

TPBMP uses real candles in their Jack-o-lanterns


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sometimes


The person below my post hasn't carved any pumpkins yet.


----------



## Hairazor

True

TPBMP is enjoying a cold one right now


----------



## Goblin

Nope. I'm diabetic

TPBMP is afraid to go in a cemetery alone at midnight


----------



## Hairazor

Ummm, yeah?

TPBMP has played hide and seek in a cemetery


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but it sure would make for a creepy Halloween game

The person below my post still hasn't figured out what costume to wear for Halloween.


----------



## Copchick

Just decided a couple days ago, it has evolved. I've decided to be a zombie. With all the tutorials around, I'm going for it and doing my make up for a party on Sat.

TPBMP has eaten half the candy that was SUPPOSED to be for ToT's


----------



## Hairazor

I haven't bought it yet, so no temptation

TPBMP is going to a private halloween party in the next week or so


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

yep, and I'm going to win that $200 prize AGAIN !!

TPBMP has some kind of slight injury from prop making this month.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does contact dermatitis from having my hands in papier mache paste count?

The person below my post loves surprises


----------



## Zurgh

Yes, especially when it is unexpected... 


▼ Has no desire to sport a 80's punk rock spike hair style today.


----------



## Hairazor

Correct, except maybe as part of a Halloween get up

TPBMP wishes someone would make them breakfast in bed


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum ! Bacon, eggs, biscuits, gravy, hash browns, toast. : )

TPBMP wants someone to fix dinner too !


----------



## Hairazor

You bet, medium rare ribeye and a baked potato with butter, please

TPBMP is still trying to decide on a costume for Halloween


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP's house is haunted by the ghost of Don Knotts


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hardly


The person below my post needs new shoes


----------



## Goblin

Not yet

TPBMP wants to turn into a werewolf for Halloween


----------



## Hairazor

It would sure save time getting a costume together

TPBMP has had their picture in the paper in a halloween costume they had on


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP's haunt is still not ready


----------



## Hairazor

Working on it as fast as I can

TPBMP takes pictures of ToTers that come to the house


----------



## Goblin

Haven't had any in three years or more

TPBMP has a Ouija Booard and knows how to use it!


----------



## Hairazor

Not anymore!

TPBMP had a record turn out of ToTers


----------



## Goblin

Is NONE a record?

TPBMP is ready for Thanksgiving


----------



## Hairazor

Not hardly

TPBMP doesn't want Turkey for Thanksgiving!


----------



## Zurgh

Close, I don't want to cook a turkey at home this year, but will gladly devour some this year.

▼ wants to add tranquilizers to the stuffing this holiday season to keep the festivity's mellow.


----------



## Goblin

Not really

TPBMP dresses up as a turkey on Thanksgiving


----------



## Hairazor

It would certainly make me highly desirable but no

TPBMP will eat too much for Thanksgiving!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I'm good about not overdoing it at the holiday meal


The person below my post is enjoying not having anything to do at the moment


----------



## Hairazor

I wish, I am still staring at Halloween stuff not yet put away

TPBMP likes that Daylight Savings Time is over for the year


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wish the whole thing would go away, actually. That hour forward in the spring is a killer:googly:


The person below my post does not own a wristwatch


----------



## Goblin

Yes I do

TPBMP thinks the world will end in December


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, I do have this calendar on my wall at the office that has no dates after December 31, so maybe it will

The person below my post likes to go skateboarding


----------



## Goblin

At my age? Nope

TPBMP was once kidnapped by aliens


----------



## Hairazor

Why do you want to bring that up?

TPBMP has never been out of the state in which he/she was born


----------



## Goblin

I've been to North and South Carolina, Tennessee, and California!

TPBMP went to the North Pole and started an Elf Union!


----------



## Hairazor

Just in my spare time!

TPBMP gets all teared up when the flag goes by in a parade


----------



## Goblin

Not really

TPBMP gets all teared up when a car runs over their foot


----------



## Hairazor

Ya think?

TPBMP likes to grill out and does so as long as the grill isn't frozen shut


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes to grill in the living room


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yes.....and that is wrong because.....,

TPBMP is full if holiday cheer and relvery...


----------



## Hairazor

I am usually cheerful but not yet reveling!

TPBMP has a secret stash of Christmas candy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but we do still have a not so secret stash of Halloween candy


The person below my post is a hamster


----------



## Goblin

I wasn't the last time I checked

TPBMP likes to wear antlers and go for walks in the woods during deer hunting season


----------



## Hairazor

Learned my lesson last year, no

TPBMP will not be having turkey for Thanksgiving


----------



## RoxyBlue

Technically, yes. We'll be having turkey the day after Thanksgiving.

The person below my post will sneak out of the house after Thanksgiving dinner to avoid having to clean up


----------



## Hairazor

That sounds like a winner

TPBMP has a four day weekend over Thanksgiving


----------



## Goblin

I always have a four day weekend

TPBMP thinks early indians used firewater to heat their teepees.


----------



## Copchick

...and I've not changed my belief.

TPBMP will be going out for deer hunting in the next couple of weeks


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, not into killing little forest creatures.


The person below my post could really use a nap


----------



## Goblin

Already had one

TPBMP raises turkeys in their closet


----------



## Copchick

How did you guess?! 

TPBMP is a turkey.


----------



## Hairazor

If you mean likes to eat turkey, yes!

TPBMP likes to put those little leg thingies on the turkey just before putting it on the table


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, no


The person below my post watches way too much TV


----------



## Copchick

Nope

TPBMP is having family staying for the Thanksgiving weekend at their house.


----------



## Hairazor

Just one and only tonight and tomorrow

TPBMP has a special dish they always make for Thanksgiving (besides turkey)


----------



## Goblin

Au graten potatoes

TPBMP is the first ten names on Santa's naughty list


----------



## Hairazor

I haven't seen his list but you aren't the only one who thinks that

TPBMP always wears sunglasses when out in the sun


----------



## Goblin

Just when driving

TPBMP will sit on Santa's knee this Christmas


----------



## Hairazor

You're not Santa are you?

TPBMP ate wayyy too much for Thanksgiving


----------



## Goblin

Naw. Don't eat much when I have a cold

TPBMP has a stocking with their name on it


----------



## Copchick

You bet I do!

TPBMP will get coal in their stocking this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Of course not. I am a good child


The person below my post likes Victorian style houses


----------



## Hairazor

Oh yes. Much prefer the older with personality.

TPBMP would like to live in the country


----------



## Goblin

Not really

TPBMP has seen a Charlie Brown Christmas a gazillion times


----------



## Hairazor

Not Quite!

TPBMP has their Christmas shopping all done!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorta kinda mostly almost not quite


The person below my post hasn't started Christmas shopping


----------



## Goblin

Correct

TPBMP is the one who spiked the eggnogg at the forum Christmas party


----------



## Hairazor

If I was there I might

TPBMP still sends out Christmas cards through the mail


----------



## RoxyBlue

I usually don't send Christmas cards, but when I do, they go by mail.


The person below my post prefers real Christmas trees to artificial ones.


----------



## Hairazor

I do but I usually get out voted

TPBMP likes to splash in rain puddles


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP still likes to use the Pony Express


----------



## Hairazor

Sometimes it would be faster

TPBMP wishes Halloween came once a month!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, truly I don't - that would be too stressful and we'd have way too much candy in the house


The person below my post wears fuzzy slippers around the house


----------



## Goblin

Been peeking again Roxy? 

TPBMP likes to challenge the cat or dog to arm wrestle


----------



## Hairazor

No!

TPBMP has all their Christmas shopping done!


----------



## Goblin

Yep

TPBMP spikes the eggnog


----------



## Hairazor

Don't you?

TPBMP doesn't want to share the "spiked" eggnog


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll share because I don't like eggnog


The person below my post is already regretting the extra holiday weight piling on


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negative - have lost weight : )

The person below my post can do a flip on a trampoline ......


----------



## CrazedHaunter

true but haven't for many years

tpbmp believes in Santa Claus


----------



## Hairazor

You bet!

TPBMP has never gotten coal in their stocking


----------



## the bloody chef

False! But I do believe in the Great Pumpkin!

The person below my post likes to eat french fries with mayonaisse


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yuck, no!:googly:


The person below my post has one more gift to buy.


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, plus a few stocking stuffers

TPBMP prefers wrapping gifts to using gift bags


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes 

TPBMP gets up early, even on weekends......


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP tried to come down the chimnneyand got stuck


----------



## CrazedHaunter

False but thought about it

Tpbmp once sat on an egg for 3 days trying to get it to hatch


----------



## Hairazor

Actually---it only took seconds to crush it

TPBMP wishes everyone on the Haunt a Merry Christmas


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Well yes I do or did,


Tpbmp eats red meat


----------



## Goblin

Cooked I do

TPBMP was raised by Pygmys


----------



## the bloody chef

I was trying to keep that secret!!!! 

TPBMP hasn't had enough coffee yet :madeton:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've not had any yet this morning, so yes, that's correct


The person below my post is thinking of buying a snow blower this year


----------



## Hairazor

Already have one, now I could use someone to operate it!

TPBMP wants enough snow to go skiing


----------



## the bloody chef

after it melts I can go water skiing!

TPBMP likes to jump in puddles after it rains :googly:


----------



## Copchick

As long as I've got my boots on!

TPBMP likes to have their feet massaged


----------



## Hairazor

No, my feet are highly ticklish!

TPBMP likes to go barefoot in the summer


----------



## Copchick

Absolutely! I hate wearing shoes in the summer and try to get away with it as much as I can.

TPBMP is spending the night in on New Years Eve


----------



## Hairazor

Oh yes! 

TPBMP is have a house party for New Year's Eve


----------



## RoxyBlue

If having mimosas with Spooky1 counts, then yes


The person below my post is missing a sock.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes, but pretty sure I didnt leave it in the mimosas : )

TPBMP will make a New Years resolution this year ........


----------



## the bloody chef

I make the same one every year, but I still smoke! (you didn't say I had to keep it!!) :smoking:

TPBMP will have a great year next year!!!


----------



## Hairazor

I'm planning on it!!

TPBMP forgot to buy a lottery ticket for the next round


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP dresses up as the baby new year


----------



## the bloody chef

Not, not rally- I mean, I'll wear the diaper, but no sash with 2013 on it!

TPBMP is trying hard to get the visual of me in a diaper out of their head! :zombie:


----------



## Hairazor

You got that right!!

TPBMP has already broken their New Year's resolution!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope - didn't make any, so I'm safe:jol:


The person below my post would like a pet dragon


----------



## the bloody chef

How did you know that?!?! i have dragons all over my house, but no pet!!!

TPBMP dreams of being a good witch..


----------



## Hairazor

As opposed to a bad one?

TPBMP has an announcement they want to make to the forum


----------



## the bloody chef

Yes I do! Hairazor used her good witch powers and her magic duck wand and turned me into a newt!!!

TPBMP is really an alien witch and is here to steal all of the magic duck wands:lipsrsealien:


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

TPBMP is just a regular alien, with no wand


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP starts fires just they can watch the fire trucks go by


----------



## the bloody chef

What can I say! I like sirens!

TPBMP trained their dog to poop in the neighbor's yard


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I am a responsible dog owner. Our dog poops on common ground

The person below my post got an extra special gift for Christmas.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

yes I did, but I'm not the type to kiss and tell.(hint,hint)

tpbmp is still hungover from New Years


----------



## Hairazor

Well, I've had a whopping cold and I am still recovering, does that count?

TPBMP is a real trickster


----------



## Goblin

Is there such a thing as a fake trickster?

TPBMP held a seance but kept knocking the crystal ball off the table


----------



## Hairazor

I did not knock the ball off the table

TPBMP did


----------



## Copchick

Sorry, I saw a reflection in it that looked like the devil.

TPBMP likes to go downhill skiing following a line of drunken zombies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, I'm more of a "stay at the lodge drinking hot cocoa with the drunken zombies" girl


The person below my post hasn't had dinner yet


----------



## the bloody chef

True (unless coffee counts as dinner!)...

TPBMP has a birthmark that looks like Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope.. No Birthmarks just Tattoos.

Tpbmp loves to read mysteries....


----------



## Hairazor

It's like you know me, yes!

TPBMP likes to listen to books on tape


----------



## the bloody chef

Actually, I prefer to tape books on listening.....:googly:

TPBMP is a thrill seeking vampire that loves to jog just before dawn


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I'm just an ordinary shape shifter



The person below my post likes the Sookie Stackhouse books better than the series True Blood


----------



## Goblin

TPBMP thinks ducks are plotting to take over the world


----------



## the bloody chef

And who's to say they aren't!!!

TPBMP dreams of being an Olympic Yard Haunter! :jol::xbones::jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does that mean I have to jump hurdles over the tombstones?

The person below my post has better things to do right now


----------



## the bloody chef

If I did I wouldm't be doing this! 

TPBMP enjoys watching paint dry


----------



## Hairazor

There are days--- 

TPBMP fell asleep in front of the news last night!


----------



## Goblin

What nudes?

TPBMP is a time traveller and was secretly Jack the Ripper


----------



## the bloody chef

I'd go back in time and plant evidence that proved that Jack the Ripper was really Al Sharpton... 

TPBMP is really Al Sharpton


----------



## Goblin

Who?

TPBMP speaks fluent squirrel


----------



## Hairazor

Squeek, squarrl, squill

TPBMP knows what that means


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, it means "Who the hell ate all the sunflower seeds?!?!"

The person below my post does not actually like squirrels


----------



## the bloody chef

True, but they're okay if there's no BBQ possum available!

TPBMP tried to start a religion based on the teachings of Fred Flintstone


----------



## Hairazor

Wanna join?

TPBMP woke up this morning to fog.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, clear day and sunny


The person below my post is proficient in a second language


----------



## the bloody chef

Mein Deutsche is nicht so gut, aber auf meine junge jahren....

TPBMP really likes venison jerky


----------



## Copchick

How did you know? You must be clairvoyant.

TPBMP likes to lasso flies to have as pets.


----------



## Zurgh

Nope, but my dad used to do that with June bugs...


TPBMP wants chocolate today...


----------



## Copchick

...and tomorrow, and the day after that, and the day after that...

TPBMP is kicking back and taking it easy today.


----------



## the bloody chef

unfortunately correct! a sad by-product of working at a seasonal golf club and being unemployed until March!

TPBMP is rooting for the Patriots today....


----------



## Zurgh

Yes, but not the sports team...

▼ has not entered into a wet tee shirt contest, ever.


----------



## Hairazor

Correct, oh wise one!

TPBMP was a good student in school


----------



## Goblin

Yes I was.....smart too!

TPBMP has visited Washington, DC


----------



## the bloody chef

Thanks to AMTRAK it's an easy trip!

TPBMP has arguments with their Ouija board


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I stay away from those portals to Hell:googly:


The person below my post has already bought at least one Valentine's Day card


----------



## the bloody chef

Nope! I draw my own! 

TPBMP collects interesting toothpicks from around the world


----------



## Hairazor

Hummm, intriguing thought, but no

TPBMP had a long day today!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That post refers to yesterday, so no, I did not


The person below my post looks fabulous in hats


----------



## the bloody chef

So very true! :smoking:

TPBMP dreams of being a professional jello wrestler!


----------



## Copchick

Shhh, you weren't suppposed to let the cat outta the bag!

TPBMP wants to go salmon fishing where the fish never stop biting


----------



## the bloody chef

Oh, yeah, Baby!!!!! :smoking::smoking:

TPBMP is not TPAMP


----------



## Hairazor

You are good!

TPBMP just finished a good book!


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP raises crickets to sell as bait


----------



## the bloody chef

Actually- I sell chocolate covered crickets!

TPBMP is wearing 2 different colored socks


----------



## RoxyBlue

They're a matched set but they do have more than one color. Does that count?


The person below my post is leaving work early today just 'cause.


----------



## Hairazor

I'm meeting 3 friends at 5:15 for Margaritas just cause!!

TPBMP has a number of piercings


----------



## Copchick

Nope, only one set in my ears.

TPBMP used to cut class in high school


----------



## Zurgh

Yup, I'm a bad boy...


▼ would like a flying car.


----------



## the bloody chef

Oh, Dark Overlord, you state the obvious!!!! But I don't want no ChittyChitty!!!
I want a nuclear powered, WORP capable hearse!!!! :xbones::googly::xbones:

TPBMP would love to get a ride in my hearse!


----------



## Hairazor

Why, yes I would! Should I wear goggles?

TPBMP wants to get in on the ride too!


----------



## Goblin

Naw. Not much room on a stick horse!

TPBMP has a monster hiding under their bed


----------



## the bloody chef

Monster is such a strong word! He's just 'character challenged'....

TPBMP likes to eat yogurt with a fork


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hhhhmmm, I will have to give that a go.

TPBMP is very attractive and is constantly fighting off the hordes of admirers that are always following him/her around.


----------



## graveyardmaster

YES! YES! YES!....your right pumpkin5...lol!!!!

TPBMP rules the roost in there house!


----------



## Zurgh

Nope, the cats are king in my domain...


▼ would like to roll back the price of fuel to 1950's prices...


----------



## Goblin

Food prices too!

TPBMP is honored to be below my post!


----------



## the bloody chef

I am humbled, kind Goblin!

TPBMP likes to make snow angels that look like gargoyles


----------



## scareme

Not much snow here in Oklahoma, but I would if I could.

TPBMP will watch Downton Abby tonight.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP flys kites indoors using an electric fan


----------



## the bloody chef

Because I only have 3 feet of kite string!

TPBMP wears socks with sandals


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

TPBMP can"t cook,won"t cook!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually I'm a decent cook


The person below my post likes homecooked meals


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup thats all i do roxy!

TPBMP.....is a party person!


----------



## Copchick

Nope

TPBMP is waiting for Punxsutawney Phil to make his prediction


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn rodent better say it's going to be a short winter


The person below my post will not watch a horror movie alone at night


----------



## Hairazor

Oh yes I wll, of course I have my trusty connected at the hip dog

TPBMP never buys a lottery ticket


----------



## the bloody chef

I will amend that to "never buys a _winning_ lottery ticket"

TPBMP won't watch Face Off becuse they don't like hockey


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP once struck an iceberg........in a row boat


----------



## the bloody chef

True! But tell the rest of the story! I then made the World's Largest Frozen Margamarita and we all partied!!!!

TPBMP has never paddled a canoe...


----------



## Copchick

I have. 

TPBMP is planning a trip to someplace warm


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep -my house after work:googly:


The person below my post is in need of at least one more skellie for the home haunt


----------



## Hairazor

Not after I hit Grandin Road today

TPBMP missed out on the last meteor shower


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sadly, I did not see any meteors last time there was a shower


The person below my post is going to change up the haunt theme this year


----------



## Hairazor

Yes I am. Already working toward it.

TPBMP has not had a cold this year!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Well.... A cold? Not exactly, but I was sick for 2 weeks at Chrstmas during my vacation.

The person below my post.......failed to make a new year resolution...


----------



## Goblin

Didn't even try

TPBMP is simply in awe of posting after me!


----------



## the bloody chef

Awe? More like "Aww, shucks!"

TPBMP films their kids being dumb and then posts the videos on Facebook


----------



## Zurgh

No, but I should....


▼ Want's me to get back to cleaning up the work shop....


----------



## Hairazor

Hummm, should I send you some help?

TPBMP should get busy and help Zurgh clean!


----------



## Goblin

Don't think so

TPBMP has been chased by a bear


----------



## the bloody chef

Absotively true! And he didn't catch me!!!

TPBMP is working on a plot to steal Zurgh's zombies:zombie::zombie::zombie:


----------



## Copchick

Busted! They are a motley crew.

TPBMP sells seashells down by the seashore.


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

TPBMP likes eating in rather than going out to eat!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like them about equally


The person below my post is adventurous when it comes to trying new foods


----------



## Hairazor

I will try almost anything, note I said almost

TPBMP still has a favorite toy from childhood


----------



## the bloody chef

I did, until someone (un-named overlord type) stole it and turned it into a zombie to fulfill his evil plans!

TPBMP makes frozen blood pops to give as treats to underprivileged vampire kids


----------



## Copchick

It is tax deductible you know!

TPBMP likes to hide in the clothing section and scare people looking through the racks


----------



## scareme

Naw, I figure the prices are enough to scare people.

TPBMP likes chicken.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Well....like is a strong word.....I would say that I hold chicken in mild esteem....
TPBMP is one of the most Halloweenie people I know and is a fine example for us ALL!


----------



## the bloody chef

There you go again! Making me blush !!!

TPBMP goes to drive through pharmacies and tries to order off the dollar menu!


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP tries to imitate Evil Knievel by jumping cars while on roller skates


----------



## Hairazor

Only once!

TPBMP likes a cat nap in the afternoon if possible


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not a napper, actually, plus I don't think it would go over well at the office



The person below my post is not a member of any on-line forum besides this one


----------



## the bloody chef

Correct-o-mundo! There are _other _forums?!?!? Who knew!!!

TPBMP is a founding member of NAZVAG (National Association of Zombies, Vampires and Goblins):zombie:


----------



## Hairazor

Can they be found online?

TPBMP is day dreaming about sunshine


----------



## the bloody chef

Actually I was hallucinating from inhaling too many bathroom cleaning chemicals...

TPBMP showers fully clothed to cut down on their laundry time


----------



## Goblin

Whatever helps

TPBMP didn't like the tone a bowl of Rice Krispies took with them and became a great cereal killer!


----------



## Hairazor

Yes and I ate the evidence!

TPBMP wants to skip breakfast after hearing the above exchange


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never skip breakfast


The person below my post uses the "if I don't buy it and bring it home, I won't eat it" approach to managing sweets and treats


----------



## the bloody chef

Unfortunately, I am not a 'user'!

TPBMP buys Girl Scout cookies to give to Boy Scouts


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I buy the Thin Mints and keep them all to myself. 

TPAMP crumbles crackers in his/her soup.


----------



## Hairazor

Sometimes, depends on what the soup is

TPBMP likes to keep their nails quite short


----------



## Goblin

yep

TPBMP stopped being a majorette cause they kept hitting themself in the head with the baton


----------



## the bloody chef

I didn't mind that part (hard head and all!) but it was really the skirt...I don't have the legs for the uniform!

TPBMP holds the world record for having the Most M&M's in their mouth ever!


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes to do the charleston in the shower


----------



## the bloody chef

Only when I'm in South Carolina....

TPBMP wears glow-in-the-dark underwear beacuse their night light burned out


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hey! Stay out of my underwear draw...


TPBMP has a secret crush on Betty Boop!


----------



## scareme

Well thanks, now it's not a secret anymore.

TPBMP is going to back the losing team in the Super Bowl this week end.


----------



## Goblin

Don't even watch it

TPBMP bets on the Super Bowl


----------



## the bloody chef

Last time I did that was Eagles vs. Raiders in '80 (I think)(maybe '81???).....I lost...again...

TPBMP loves to go to Bingo Night at old age homes!


----------



## Hairazor

Soon enough

TPBMP has to figure out where to stash any new Halloween props


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP set a leprechaun trap to get Lucky Charms for free


----------



## Hairazor

Now everyone will be trying for free Luck Charms

TPBMP hits the snooze button on the alarm clock more than once most mornings!


----------



## the bloody chef

I rarely use an alarm clock...always wake up too early anyway!

TPBMP keeps the serial numbers of the bills in their wallet in numerical order...


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but I do make sure they all face the same directions with the pictures upright


The person below my post keeps an emergency $20 in their wallet.


----------



## Goblin

If I can

TPBMP is overdrawn at the blood bank


----------



## the bloody chef

Never! I have a Platinum Club membership!

TPBMP is a member of the Captain Kangaroo Fan Club


----------



## RoxyBlue

He has a fan club? Damn, no one told me. And funny you should mention him, because I was playing the theme song on my violin during a break last night at rehearsal


The person below my post would like to be able to play piano.


----------



## Hairazor

That would be cool! Have the piano, no talent!

TPBMP never wears an apron when cooking


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are correct - don't even own one.


The person below my post senses someone lurking in the shadows


----------



## Zurgh

Yes, I sense my self... but do the unsuspecting? 


▼ wished upon a star.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yes, I do it all the time....falling stars....the first stars.....you name and I probably have a wish for it!

TPBMP is kind of, sort of.....neat-o!


----------



## Zurgh

Perhaps...


▼ does not sleep with one eye open.


----------



## the bloody chef

that's because I learned the Ninja method of sleeping standing up with both eyes open...:ninja::ninja:

TPBMP has applied for a federal grant to study zombie procreation


----------



## Hairazor

Did I get it, did I, did I?

TPBMP lets a lonely zombie stay in his/her shed in exchange for fresh bones for props


----------



## Copchick

I gotta have someone do my dirty work. His name is George. 

TPBMP is going to apply for next seasons Faceoff cast


----------



## the bloody chef

And then I'll wake up!!!

TPBMP wants to learn how to make latex masks


----------



## Goblin

Not really

TPBMP was fired by the organ grinder


----------



## the bloody chef

I have never been fired! 

TPBMP likes 'dirty water' hot dogs with onions and chili


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gross


The person below my post is expecting large amounts of snow this weekend


----------



## scareme

Not in Oklahoma, but hoping for rain.

TPPBMY watched FaceOff this week.


----------



## the bloody chef

Unfortunately, not yet, but it is DVR'd...

TPBMP politely volunteered to shovel out my car after the blizzard


----------



## Hairazor

I would be happy to but I broke my shovel on my last snow!

TPBMP wants to make snow angels


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Would love too but it doesn't snow in Riverside....

TPBMP is praying for sunshine.


----------



## the bloody chef

Don't have to...the sun is out and the snow is blowing around!

TPBMP will be corpsing a skeleton this week


----------



## Hairazor

No, but I will be painting mache pumpkins

TPBMP wears a hat on bad hair days


----------



## Goblin

My hair is too old to be bad anymore

TPBMP has a home where the buffalo roam, and the deer and the antelope play........and boy do they make some mess on the carpet!


----------



## the bloody chef

They make a mess, but are soooo cute when they play!

TPBMP is a direct descendant of Spiderman


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but Catwoman was my grandmother


The person below my post is too grown up for comics


----------



## Hairazor

Tell me it isn't so!!!

TPBMP regularly pulls hangnails even though they know the price they will pay


----------



## the bloody chef

And OH! The Anticipation and Sweet Agony!!!!

TPBMP will be following a TRUE HO!!!


----------



## Goblin

Ho! Ho! Ho!

TPBMP tapdances every chance they get


----------



## Hairazor

Once in a while, a bit

TPBMP has a tattoo


----------



## CaptainCadaver

I do.
I really do.

TPBMP hates cranberry juice.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP started the infamous pirate/zombie was of 2012


----------



## scareme

I did! It was started by my army of Elmos. I'm sorry to anyone who was turned into a zombie.

TPBMP will get a Valentine today.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

oh i hope so!

TPBMP likes pickled pigs feet!


----------



## Copchick

Ewww! 

TPBMP makes wheelchairs for footless piggies


----------



## scareme

I love that video, but haven't had the need to so far.

TPBMP will wear gloves today.


----------



## Hairazor

Did!!

TPBMP stays up wayyy late!


----------



## scareme

I know, but I can't help it.

TPBMP wore red today.


----------



## Hairazor

Can you see me from there, yes!


TPBMP has one special recipe he/she won't share no matter how much people beg!


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP tries to trap the Easter bunny every Easter


----------



## scareme

A six foot rabbit with a ton of candy? No thanks.

TPBMP gets paid today.


----------



## Hairazor

Next week!

TPBMP is watching TV while playing fun and games.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

That's right, but now it's time to load up my truck with the cement I broke up last Tuesday and take it to the dump!

TPBMP will work on one of their props today.


----------



## scareme

Not yet, I need to work outside, so It needs to get a little warmer.

TPBMP is going to eat out tonight.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope - dining in this evening 

TPBMP regrets their lack of productivity today


----------



## Hairazor

I always regret my lack of productivity!



TPBMP has psychic powers!


----------



## Goblin

I knew you were gonna say that

TPBMP likes to hunt Bigfoot in their spare time


----------



## the bloody chef

And I do it in a Monster Truck! (guess which one?)

TPBMP sleeps hanging upside down in a cave


----------



## Hairazor

It gives you a real rush!

TPBMP is craving one of those orange s'mores


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP starred in a low budget zombie movie with just one zombie called "Night of the living Fred!"


----------



## scareme

I wouldn't even if I could

TPBMP learned something new yesterday. What was it?


----------



## Goblin

I know everything so there's nothing new to learn

TPBMP once wrestled under the name Ima Weiner


----------



## scareme

who told you?

TPBMP is craving tacos


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP once flew across the English channel.........on a broom!


----------



## scareme

Nope

TPBMP is going to think about their Mom today. (Especially after reading this)


----------



## RoxyBlue

I just did


The person below my post has run a marathon


----------



## Goblin

Not with my bad heart

TPBMP has been on a tv game show


----------



## Hairazor

No

TPBMP likes to make up new recipes


----------



## the bloody chef

Very true!

TPBMP was thrown out of a convent for starting a coven


----------



## Goblin

And I would've got away with it if weren't for those meddling kids!

TPBMP has a summer home at the city dump


----------



## the bloody chef

Actually I live there year round.....I summer at the wastewater treatmeant plant!

TPBMP likes to take baths instead of showers so they can make 'bubbles'


----------



## Goblin

Prefer a shower

TPBMP carrys an emergency hand puppet in their glove compartment


----------



## Hairazor

Doesn't everyone?

TPBMP has never had Measles


----------



## the bloody chef

Nope! I got it from my measley brother when I was a wee ToT....

TPBMP thinks Chicken Pox is a Chinese dish


----------



## Hairazor

And a tasty one at that!

TPBMP is wondering where the Birthday cake is?


----------



## the bloody chef

Found 'em! They're in the "Happy Birthday" thread! And yummy, too!

TPBMP wants a slice of B-day cake


----------



## Goblin

Just one

TPBMP thinks cows coming back from the dead is a Zombie ApoCOWlypse


----------



## the bloody chef

And it began when Mickey D's introduced the Zombie Burger!!!

TPBMP started the trend of 'Zombie Cow Tipping'


----------



## Hairazor

Well yeh, what else you gonna do for fun in Iowa?

TPBMP thinks Zombies are just misunderstood fleshed out skeletons


----------



## the bloody chef

They do have such a bad rep! They're just tryin' to survive like anyone else!

TPBMP has a skeletons in their closet...and uses them on Halloween


----------



## Goblin

Just one

TPBMP secretly wants to chuck it all and be a pirate


----------



## Hairazor

Not a secret anymore now is it?

TPBMP wants to make a Jolly Roger flag for my Pirate Ship!


----------



## the bloody chef

I'll make it out of my tutu....but there will be blood on it!!!

TPBMP trains zombies for careers as waiters in vegan restaurants


----------



## Copchick

It's a tough job, but someone has to serve the vegans.

TPBMP has never tried to be a vegan


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that a car?

TPBMP has lost a finger


----------



## the bloody chef

I still have 9.85 fingers....have managed to lose only a slight sliver off of one finger in almost 40 years of playing with sharp knives!

TPBMP trims their fingernails with a Dremel


----------



## Hairazor

More powerful than an electric fingernail file!!

TPBMP has a fondness for facial hair!


----------



## scareme

My hubby had a beard when I met him, but I like clean shaven now

TPBMP has cold feet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 would probably say that was true


The person below my post is a girl.


----------



## Hairazor

True!

TPBMP has a Halloween fixation!!


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP hoards marshmallow peeps at Easter


----------



## the bloody chef

I have an army of Peeps and they do battle with a troop of GI Joes...I can't figure it out, but somehow the Peep Squad always seems to lose when 'Flamethrower Joe' shows up......

TPBMP has a large collection of Zombie Barbies


----------



## scareme

No, but I have about 100 Halloween dollies.

TPBMP will have a fire burning tonight.


----------



## Hairazor

Only if it's arson!!

TPBMP never wears a hat!


----------



## scareme

lol I never wear one, but a have one on right now, wouldn't you know it

TPBMP can play a musical instrument


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP tried to start a zombie glee club


----------



## Hairazor

It didn't work out, I couldn't get them to moan and groan in tune

TPBMP has a favorite Halloween prop they use every year no matter what their theme is


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, we have several favorites we use every year because we haven't changed our theme


The person below my post thinks having to go through a closet to get to a bathroom in a house is not the best design idea ever invented


----------



## scareme

True. We had a neighbor's house, where you had to go through the bathroom to get to two of the bedrooms. Weird.

TPBMP has a bedroom painted blue.


----------



## Copchick

Nope

TPBMP has a moster truck in their driveway


----------



## scareme

Not a monster truck, but a truck.

TPBMP will watch American Pickers tonight.


----------



## Goblin

What crop are they picking?









TPBMP own a summer home in Oz


----------



## scareme

No

TPBMP will have eggs for breakfast


----------



## the bloody chef

Actually, I was planning on waffles....

TPBMP would love to go to a Star Trek convention dressed as a Star Wars character


----------



## RoxyBlue

Blasphemy!:googly:


The person below my post had a crush on Mr Spock


----------



## Goblin

Barbarella.

TPBMP gets Mr. Spock and Dr. Spock mixed up!


----------



## scareme

Only if my eyes are closed.

TPBMP is looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## Goblin

No more than usual

TPBMP is always challenging neighbors to drag race


----------



## scareme

Not me.

TPBMP likes cereal for breakfast.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I do! Every morning except on weekends.


The person below my post never skips breakfast


----------



## Hairazor

I very rarely skip breakfast

TPBMP likes to make homemade bread


----------



## Evil Andrew

Never made it - but like to eat it : )

TPBMP is craving some dessert !


----------



## scareme

The person below you post had been on high dose steroids for two weeks. I'm hungry for dessert, entrees, main courses, appitizers and wallpaper paste. If it doesn't move fast enough, I'll eat it.

TPBMP needs to let the dog out.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yep

TPBMP is expecting snow soon !


----------



## scareme

It was 73 today. Snow wouldn't have a snowballs chance in hell.

TPBMP sleeps with a nightlight on in the room.


----------



## Copchick

Nope. I like it dark.

TPBMP will be attending HauntCon this year


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, but we expect to be at the National Haunters Convention in May.


The person below my post hates going to the dentist.


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't everyone?

TPBMP drove the hearse in a funeral procession and three days later they made it to the cemetery!


----------



## Hairazor

And what a ride it was!!!

TPBMP is going to make snow angels this weekend even if the snow is gone


----------



## Goblin

No snow.....so we made mud angels!

TPBMP threw a rocks through the neighbor's window then claimed it was a meteor shower!


----------



## scareme

No, like all my neighbors, at least today I do.

TPBMP will have bacon for breakfast.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP grows their own sheep for the wool


----------



## scareme

I want to. But there's some stupid law about raising sheep in the city.

TPBMP knows how to knit.


----------



## Hairazor

I can do just one basic stitch and make square(ish) wash cloths

TPBMP plays a mean game of chess


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope, I only have patience for about 3 moves, then I'm bored

TPBMP usually orders an appetizer and an entree


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not typically - too much food that way


The person below my post is a grazer


----------



## the bloody chef

You know me well, Evil Twin!

TPBMP saves finger and toe nail clippings for 'artistic' purposes


----------



## Hairazor

It goes well with belly button lint!

TPBMP likes jelly but not peanut butter on a sandwich


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Opposite... 

Tpbmp still cuts the crust off of his/her pb&j


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes to practice knife throwing in their spare time


----------



## Copchick

Doesn't everyone?

TPBMP is trying to locate a leprechaun and his pot 'o gold


----------



## Evil Andrew

I'll catch that little ba$tard !

TPBMP is one step ahead of the competition


----------



## Goblin

Of course I am!

TPBMP won't go out after dark


----------



## the bloody chef

Not true! Easier to lurk in the shadows at night!!! 

TPBMP has never been nominated for an Oscar


----------



## Copchick

Just when I thought this was the year. 

TPBMP sings karaoke at church on Sundays


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I sing hymns


The person below my post has a secret stash of snacks in the desk drawer


----------



## Goblin

I have them stashed everywhere!

TPBMP was supposed to sail on the SS. Minnow but had to cancel at the last minute!


----------



## Hairazor

Missed the trip of a lifetime didn't I?

TPBMP would love a mini vacation about now


----------



## RoxyBlue

Those are about the only kind of vacations I take, too


The person below my post is over 50


----------



## Evil Andrew

Not yet : )

TPBMP has aches and pains of someone much older


----------



## Hairazor

You know it!

TPBMP has a favorite phrase they repeat when stressed


----------



## the bloody chef

I don't really have a phrase....I just stay away from tall buildings and bridges!

TPBMP promised to give up drinking....and got around it by only doing Jell-O shots 'cuz, technically, it's _eating_


----------



## Goblin

Can't drink.....diabetic with a heart condition

TPBMP was carried off by an eagle as an infant


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, actually, it was a pink flamingo


The person below my post has a not-so-secret admirer


----------



## Evil Andrew

Several : )

TPBMP is one of them ......


----------



## Hairazor

I _thought_ it was a secret!!

TPBMP stalks Halloween deals!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, I do keep my eyes open for them


The person below my post likes to watch cheesy B horror movies


----------



## Hairazor

I thought _that_ was a secret too!

TPBMP has a prop in progress


----------



## the bloody chef

Of course! Less than 230 days! Time's a wastin'!!!

TPBMP will do an Easter Egg Hunt with Zombies this year


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, they never want to stay in the yard when I try that at home


The person below my post has already bought Easter candy


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP believes in Easter Skunk who delivers baskets of brightly colored rotten eggs to all
the bad little boys and girls!


----------



## the bloody chef

As cynical and evil as I am, even I don't buy into _that!!!_

TPBMP thinks marrying a Zombie would be cool


----------



## Goblin

It would be a short union!

TPBMP will try to catch a leprechaun today


----------



## Copchick

He was a slippery little sucker!

TPBMP will be hunting down the ground hog who declared we were having an early spring because he was wrong!


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP caught a leprechaun but got mad because it gave them gold instead of Lucky Charms!


----------



## Hairazor

Wouldn't you?

TPBMP has a secret identity


----------



## Goblin

That's what the voices in my head told me too!

TPBMP walked out on the inflight movie once!


----------



## Hairazor

Only once!!

TPBMP will dance a jig when the snow finally stops


----------



## RoxyBlue

We haven't really had much in the way of snow, actually, so no dancing needed.

The person below my post is going to a haunters convention this year.


----------



## Goblin

Afraid not

TPBMP wants to sell anvils door-to-door


----------



## Hairazor

That would be a heavy undertaking!

TPBMP wants an alien for Christmas


----------



## the bloody chef

I asked for an _allen wrench_ and Santa brought me an _alien wench_!!! I think he stopped in Colorado on the way!!!:winketon:

TPBMP bites the ears off of chocolate Easter bunnies and then complains that they don't come when they're called


----------



## Zurgh

Nope, I eat them whole & only talk to food when it has something interesting to say...

▼ did not abduct any aliens today...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Shockingly, True.

The person below my post went out for lunch today.


----------



## Copchick

Uh huh. Wings from Pittsburgh Fish & Chicken, yum!

TPBMP raises frogs and advertises "Hoppin' Fresh from Pond to Table"


----------



## Goblin

You must have me mixed up with Hairazor!

TPBMP thinks the Moon's trying to kill us!


----------



## Hairazor

Not the Moon, the man in it!!

TPBMP has a tattoo


----------



## Copchick

I have three. NO tramp stamps! 

TPBMP is sticking to their New Years resolutions


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes I am !

TPBMP knows how to throw a party !


----------



## Goblin

Yep

TPBMP hunts the legendary Leprechaun Easter Bunny


----------



## Hairazor

Not anymore, wink, wink!

TPBMP is planning to pick up Easter goodies tomorrow!


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP forgets to hardboil the eggs before they dye them!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

oh crap! 

TPBMP stays up all night trying to see the Easter Bunny


----------



## Zurgh

Nope, got his hotline on speed dial.


▼ will not be juggling eggs or hand grenades this Easter.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got that right


The person below my post watches way too much TV


----------



## Goblin

No I watch wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too much tv!

TPBMP is looking forward to a visit from the Easter Monkey!


----------



## RoxyBlue

He was eaten by a radioactive marmot last night, so "no"


The person below my post has microwaved a marshmallow Peep


----------



## Hairazor

No, but I have seen video of it!

TPBMP will travel this weekend for Easter with family


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP will have ham and turkey for Easter


----------



## RoxyBlue

I can pretty much be assured we won't have ham because my sister-in-law is hosting and she doesn't eat pork

The person below my post knows the secret...


----------



## Hairazor

Yes I do and I am going to share--wait, who are these men in white jackets? The "secret police" and they are taking my comput----

TPBMP makes a mean Bloody Mary for mornings after


----------



## Goblin

Don't drink............

TPBMP went to school with Micheal Myers


----------



## Zurgh

Could be...


▼ does not believe that sawdust will attempt to take over the world in the next 36 hours.


----------



## Hairazor

I sprinkled my sawdust with holy water so I'm good for 48 hours

TPBMP eats breakfast while checking Haunt posts


----------



## Spooky1

No way, the forum comes first. 

TPBMP hangs out under cliffs trying to catch lemmings.


----------



## [email protected]

It's easy to spot the lemmings on Sunday mornings so I don't need to hide under my usual cliff.

TPBMP is sleeping off a Make-n-Take hangover.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, never been to one, either.


The person below my post would rather be somewhere else.


----------



## Goblin

Not really

TPBMP has been on dancing with the deceased stars


----------



## Hairazor

Well yeah, the live ones won't dance with me

TPBMP likes to snuggle up in bed and read a good book when it is storming


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Actually I prefer a glass of wine by the fireplace with a book during a storm.

TPBMP is having a hard time trying to figure out what to build for the prop challenge ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, already started, although I'm not eligible for a prize


The person below my post is trying to ignore the dust on the dresser.


----------



## Hairazor

It's like you can see my dresser!

TPBMP would like to take dance lessons


----------



## Goblin

Not really

TPBMP accidently buried their spouse in their haunt!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but we purposely bury his avatar:jol:


The person below my post is already making plans for Memorial Day weekend


----------



## CrazedHaunter

oh hell yeah! gotta decide on what kind of beer I'm going to get for my new kegerator!!

TPBMP is going to tell me what beer they'd like....


----------



## Copchick

Since you asked, Coors Light. Please have it really cold when I get there. 

TPBMP plays a musical instrument


----------



## Hairazor

I played sax in school, but nothing since

TPBMP has freckles


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but I am getting the old lady version called "age spots":jol:


The person below my post has never used hair dye


----------



## Hairazor

Not this week anyway!

TPBMP is already starting to pick out plants for their garden


----------



## Zurgh

Nope, very late starting, this year...


▼ Wants to try some recipes from my NecroVitaOmNomNomicon...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sure, I'll check some out:jol:


The person below my post likes grilled hot dogs


----------



## [email protected]

I'm grossed out by the thought of them, but I can happily eat them without thinking.

TPBMP is wondering where the weekend went.


----------



## Copchick

You are absolutely correct on that! Instead of my standard three days off, I only had one. I'm at the academy for the next two weeks.

TPBMP went fishing this weekend and caught a stringer full of fish


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sadly, no.


The person below my post loves sci-fi/horror flicks from the '50s.


----------



## Goblin

Yes I do

TPBMP dances with Werewolves


----------



## Monk

absolutely, I get jiggy with it when the moon is full

The person below my post is afraid of sharks.


----------



## Goblin

Not when I'm on dry land! 

TPBMP wears a kilt to work once a week


----------



## Monk

Not to work.


The person below my post wears socks to bed.


----------



## Hairazor

Keeps my feet warm

TPBMP is a merry prankster!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Me? Nah, never



The person below my post has already completed one prop this year.


----------



## Monk

Not yet, but very soon.


The person below my post likes Ranch Dressing.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP was almost kidnapped by aliens till they heard them talk!


----------



## Hairazor

True

TPBMP loves breakfast in bed


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, but having to pick crumbs out of the sheets is a pain:googly:


The person below my post is thinking of buying a new car this year.


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Just got a van last year

TPBMP use to model for scarecrows


----------



## Ramonadona

Maybe Twiggy...but definitely not me

TPBMP is saving up for binoculars to peep on the neighbors' prop projects


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope - we already have two pair and the neighbors don't make props anyway


The person below my post is getting a little rain today


----------



## Monk

A tad bit more than a little today.

The person below my post rides motorcycles.


----------



## scareme

In my dreams. I wanted my son to take me out for a ride. But he totaled his bike. So no go. 








The person below my post has been watching the Boston coverage tonight.


----------



## Hairazor

Off and on

TPBMP is up past their normal bed time


----------



## Goblin

I have no normal bedtime

TPBMP gets lost on the way to the living room!


----------



## Ramonadona

Yep, there's usually a detour by way of the bathroom!

TPBMP drinks coffee from sun up to sun down


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, usually only one cup in the morning


The person below my post has a cat


----------



## Goblin

Two actually. Had three but one died

TPBMP grows pumpkins in their living room


----------



## Hairazor

Close, I'm making them in my kitchen

TPBMP knows a real witch


----------



## Goblin

Yeah I know several! Ooops I thought that was a B! 

TPBMP sings the Monster Mash when no one's looking!


----------



## Zurgh

No.


▼ has not crossed the polarity of the neutron flow this month.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, no, I didn't. Really. It wasn't me:googly:


The person below my post enjoys dusting the house.


----------



## Hairazor

It would be more correctly said that I like dust in the house

TPBMP would like to be a game show contestant


----------



## Goblin

Not really

TPBMP was raised by elves in a hollow tree


----------



## Ramonadona

With my childhood, I think I would've preferred that!

TPBMP secretly loves being tickled


----------



## Goblin

Not really

TPBMP was secretly raised by bears


----------



## Hairazor

Teddy ones

TPBMP is making a prop for the $20 challenge


----------



## Ramonadona

Ding ding ding...you are right! lol

TPBMP is happy to live where they do


----------



## Goblin

Been here 53 years

TPBMP can jump over a building in a single bound!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I'm getting old, so I need two bounds to clear a building

The person below my post needs a vacation


----------



## Monk

always

The person below my post lives west of the Mississippi


----------



## CrazedHaunter

yup but wouldn't living east of it.


TPBMP hates mowing the lawn


----------



## Goblin

Yes

PBM thinks Serial Killers only strike at breakfast


----------



## Hairazor

Well, Serial isn't just for breakfast anymore soooo

TPBMP can't wait for the weather to be good enough to start planting


----------



## Ramonadona

...well, yes...but can't wait 'til my husband can start planting...he has the garden and PLANTS PUMPKINS FOR ME! (He's a good husband. lol)

TPBMP thinks the 2 above my post set that "Serial" thing up...lol


----------



## Goblin

I do not

TPBMP thinks their Rice Krispies threaten them when they pout on the milk


----------



## Hairazor

You mean that's not threats for drenching them?

TPBMP never wears a Mac in the pouring rain


----------



## Ramonadona

Especially since I don't know what a Mac is...

TPBMP watches the commercials and mutes the shows


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP won't go in their garden because the potatoes have eyes and the corn has ears!


----------



## Hairazor

That's why I banned potatoes and corn from my garden

TPBMP is a hula hoop champ


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope. I never could get the damn things to stay up on my hips long enough to actually hula.


The person below my post thought Bugs Bunny was pretty hot whenever he dressed up like a girl.


----------



## Ramonadona

Why yes! But I was actually more interested in Elmer Fudd...in fact my mother said that I used to talk just like him...lol

TPBMP tans in the nude when no one is looking.


----------



## Hairazor

TPBMP is trying to scrub that ^ picture out of their head!!


----------



## Goblin

It would help to keep people from going blind

TPBMP wants to be a Viking Ghost for Halloween


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope. I'm going for steampunk if the costume I started last year gets finished


The person below my post has an office window


----------



## Hairazor

I sure do! I'm sitting at it right now computering and gazing out!

TPBMP has a big weekend planned with family


----------



## Ramonadona

*sigh* not usually

TPBMP is dreaming about butterflies


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP calls people on the phone and asks them if their refrigerator's running


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Nope, as fun as that sounds

TPBMP is wearing striped pants!


----------



## Ramonadona

No...does paint splatters count?

TPBMP woke up from a nightmare and is writing the ideas down.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I was going to, but it was too scary:jol:


The person below my post is dreaming of spending the day on a sandy beach watching the waves roll in


----------



## CrazedHaunter

nope prefers the Mts and forest with the birds,squirrels and bears.

TPBMP is afraid of bears!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Yep, unless they are teddy bears.

TPBMP is behind on house work.


----------



## Hairazor

Always

TPBMP is planning to start an exercise program next week


----------



## Ramonadona

Yep, so long as I'm the director and don't have to do any exercising!

TPBMP takes long walks by the ocean


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sadly, haven't had the opportunity to do that in a long while.


The person below my post likes chicken pot pie.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Sure do..

TBMP is thinking about staying in and reading a good book tonite


----------



## Goblin

Watching old horror movies

TPBMP thinks there is a zombie in their closet but is afraid to look!


----------



## Ramonadona

If it was a zombie prop...I'd be celebrating!

TPBMP has 3 extra toes and keeps them hidden with shoes


----------



## Goblin

Naw.....It's the horns I have to keep hidden! 

TPBMP tries every year to convince their boss Halloween is a paid holiday!


----------



## Hairazor

I sure do, but it is always a no go!

TPBMP has already got their costume for this Halloween


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, with a little luck, the one I started on for last Halloween will actually be done in time for this Halloween


The person below my post likes science fiction


----------



## Goblin

And horror too

TPBMP tried to bake cookies in a hollow tree and started a forest fire!


----------



## Ramonadona

...before turning me in you'll have to PROVE IT WAS ME! *licking cookie crumbs off my lips*


TPBMP offered "someone" $5.00 a doz. for hollow tree baked cookies


----------



## Hairazor

Isn't that the going rate for slightly burnt cookies?

TPBMP likes to unwind at the end of the day by checking out the "fun and games" here on the Haunt


----------



## Goblin

Yes....too bad it's not working! Lol........Just kidding!

TPBMP blames the Mayians for no more twinkies


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, it was the Oompah Loompahs that screwed up the whole Twinkie thing


The person below my post has a piano


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes to ride the rollercoaster while standing on their head!


----------



## Ramonadona

THAT would have to be on "That's Incredible" because this gal is scared of heights and my lower half is heavier than the upper half...ok, more like "Mission Impossible"! Ha!

TPBMP loves to sing in the rain


----------



## Hairazor

Sure, but people keep shushing me!

TPBMP has a green thumb


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, and I thought I got all the paint off!


The person below my post has a rocking chair


----------



## Ramonadona

How about a lift chair...getting ready for bi-lateral knee replacements!

TPBMP goes to sleep with a teddy bear each night.


----------



## Hairazor

He has been described as a teddy bear by some! (You know I mean my dog right?)

TPBMP is a chocoholic


----------



## Ramonadona

Definitely! (...am going through withdrawals right now!!!)

TPBMP might bring me some chocolate if I ask sweetly???


----------



## RoxyBlue

To quote a line from "Gone With The Wind" "Askin' ain't gettin'." 


The person below my post is all alone at the moment and wondering where everyone went....


----------



## Hairazor

Haha, yes. Customers are all gone and I have been waiting for a phone call all day that has yet to come!!

TPBMP is waiting to see who else will post a $20 prop


----------



## Goblin

Yep

TPBMP is counting down the days till Arbor Day!


----------



## Ramonadona

Well...I do like trees! And yet, not a one in my yard.

TPBMP has secret talents that they are just waiting to share.


----------



## Goblin

Naw.....Ya'll couldn't handle them!

TPBMP was the hopscotch champion of their state


----------



## Ramonadona

Well, ya' know...I did do a mean hopscotch in my day...do people even know what hopscotch is now-a-days? 

TPBMP is wondering; "What's hopscotch"?


----------



## Rahnefan

Ain't that a drinking game?

TPBMP will experience an itch on their toes by the time they finish typing.


----------



## Ramonadona

Ha...too much pain in my knees for that to work!

TPBMP has never played the violin


----------



## Hairazor

You are good, that is true!

TPBMP just had a round of bad weather


----------



## Goblin

Yes we did. Thunderstorms.

TPBMP thought their chess pieces could jump each other like checkers!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The knight can


The person below my post ran track in high school


----------



## Ramonadona

Nope...volleyball was my choice of torture. lol

TPBMP has contacts


----------



## Hairazor

Why yes I do!

TPBMP can rub their stomach while patting their head


----------



## Goblin

I can even do it while levitating! 

TPBMP once got their head stuck in a bucket, thus the nickname "Bucket Head!"


----------



## Ramonadona

No, it's actually was my brother...and I helped with the bucket!

TPBMP eats dessert first


----------



## Hairazor

Sometimes, only dessert!!

TPBMP is an expert at doing the Chicken Dance


----------



## Goblin

Afraid not

TPSMP does a mean Cow Polka!


----------



## Ramonadona

Couldn't polka to save my life! Especially not with a mean cow!

TPBMP is very sleepy...you are getting very sleepy...


----------



## Goblin

You're talking to someone who worked from 7PM-7AM!

TPBMP gets lost on the way to the bathroom so they carry a map with them!


----------



## Ramonadona

Umm...it's GPS now!

TPAMP's bathroom has officially had it's name changed to "Gas Station"


----------



## Hairazor

You know my other half?

TPBMP has a yard overrun with squirrels


----------



## Goblin

No, but I saw a deer in the backyard today

TPBMP thinks the squirrels plotting with the rabbits to murder them!


----------



## Ramonadona

...and the deer are the ring leaders!

TPBMP has been in training to become a Zombie Exterminator and their catch phrase is:
"Put your brain in good hands".


----------



## Goblin

I use scientists for bait too! Zombies can't resist them!

TPBMP killed 35 zombies last night.........or least that's what they told the police!


----------



## Hairazor

You doubt me?

TPBMP used to smash pumpkins as a child and now has to redeem him/her self by carving the best Jack in town every year


----------



## Ramonadona

Nah...not liking the carving thing...would rather paint them (less mess)

TPBMP loves to watch grass grow


----------



## Hairazor

If only I had that kind of time!

TPBMP is just waiting to be discovered!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was I lost?


The person below my post will visit a cemetery on Memorial Day


----------



## Goblin

Did it yesterday

TPBMP likes to play Lone Ranger and has a hand puppet named Tonto


----------



## Ramonadona

Would rather be Green Hornet and Kato as my puppet.

TPBMP will be entering the next prop contest


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Not till I get my long list of props to be built or repaired done first.


TPBMP is craving an Oreo cookie!


----------



## Ramonadona

...white chocolate/macadamia nut please

TPBMP is busy with planting a garden


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, already done


The person below my post got a sunburn this past weekend


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP was president of their third grade camera club till they broke the camera!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

TPBMP has bullied other kids and taken their lunch money


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Not my style!

TPBMP hates the rain!


----------



## Goblin

Not really

TPBMP applied for the Rain Maker job


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I'm more of a sunshine maker type:jol:


The person below my post does not live on the east coast.


----------



## Evil Andrew

True

TPBMP is always late


----------



## Ramonadona

Better late than a no show!

TPBMP is pick pocket (really hard to do when on the computer!) lol


----------



## Goblin

Check your pockets! 

TPBMP hunts the rare Great White Auto Shark. This shark is known for
stealing cars and using them to run down their victims!*

*According to the Sci-Fi Channel


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think it crashed in front of the neighbor's house last week


The person below my post is a good swimmer


----------



## Goblin

Only on land

TPBMP is the famous Scottish burger clown Ronald McDougal


----------



## Hairazor

That's Ms. Ronald McDougal!

TPBMP likes to go barefoot outside!


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes to dress up as a giant chicken just to bug KFC


----------



## scareme

No

TPBMP is going to skip breakfast today.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP sits on the roof and watches for icebergs


----------



## Hairazor

I AM on the watch committee

TPBMP has a smashing July 4th planned


----------



## Goblin

Not really

TPBMP has a pet hog named Harley


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, neither four legged nor two wheeled


The person below my post likes cupcakes


----------



## Hairazor

But of course

TPBMP wants me to share my cupcakes


----------



## Goblin

It would be nice

TPBMP wrote and performed their great instrumental hit "Dueling Accordians!"


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why yes I did






TPBMP has a secret attraction to accordion players ...


----------



## Hairazor

Who doesn't?

TPBMP makes homemade BBQ sauce


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP has their own submarine


----------



## RoxyBlue

I used to, but got rid of it because the screen doors kept leaking.


The person below my post hasn't bought anything Halloween-related yet this year.


----------



## Hairazor

Boy would you be wrong!

TPBMP is busy checking out Grandin Roads new offerings


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP has seen a shooting star recently?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, sadly, I haven't seen one in a while. That's what comes of living in a city.


The person below my post is losing the battle against the dust bunnies


----------



## Hairazor

Big time, pretty soon I'll have to start feeding them!

TPBMP dances a mean polka!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I'm one of those rare guys who doesn't like to dance.. They even made comments about me when I went to the Ellen show.


TPBMP likes raw egg shakes....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ewww, gross!


The person below my post is a germaphobe.


----------



## Goblin

A german what?

TPBMP has the IQ of a potato chip!

Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Just kidding! I'm sure you're smarter than a potato chip!


----------



## Hairazor

Is that good or bad?

TPBMP is trying to figure out how to stay cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Got it figured out - whole house air conditioning and strategically placed electric fans.


The person below my post knows how to change the oil in a car.


----------



## Goblin

Yep

TPBMP was once pronounced dead


----------



## Hairazor

Guess you don't know about that other time

TPBMP can't drive a car with manual transmission


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP can't drive a nail straight


----------



## Hairazor

Yes I can, most of the time

TPBMP likes to tell spooky stories to kids just before bed time


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, 'cause then I'd have nightmares, too


The person below my post is having a heat wave


----------



## Evil Andrew

Not too bad, 93*

TPBMP tried something new this weekend....


----------



## Hairazor

Of course but not telling what

TPBMP thinks horseradish is a necessary condiment right up there with ketchup and mustard


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP always gets a pumpkin stuck on their head every Halloween


----------



## scareme

It's my favorite hair conditioning treatment. 

TPBMP has a good breakfast today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, cereal, glass of milk, and pomegranate juice - does that count?


The person below my post has at least one tomato plant growing in the yard.


----------



## Goblin

No.......a lot of weeds though!

TPBMP will go on vacation next month


----------



## Hairazor

Promise?

TPBMP really loves their job!


----------



## Goblin

Yes I love being retired!

TPBMP grows pumpkins in their attic


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Never been in the attic of this house, wonder what could be up there?


TPBMP will read a book in bed tonight!


----------



## awokennightmare

I read a book on my IPad!

TPBMP will carve a pumpkin this Halloween!


----------



## Hairazor

I am doing the Devil's Pumpkin Patch this year so plenty of pumpkin fashioning

TPBMP hates to use live worms to bait a hook


----------



## awokennightmare

Haven't fished in forever so i'm not sure

TPBMP hates spiders


----------



## Hairazor

Soooo True

TPBMP just started a new prop


----------



## awokennightmare

I start one frequently, finishing...thats another story

TPBMP will enjoy the sun today!


----------



## scareme

I will. I need it to heat up the water in the pool so I can clean it.

TPBMP Will have chicken at lunch today.


----------



## awokennightmare

Not sure yet!

TPBMP will excersize this week!


----------



## Hairazor

Well, I do sit ups most mornings does that count?

TPBMP has a great sense of humor!


----------



## scareme

It gets me into trouble sometimes, like the time I ended up in the men's room... nevermind.

TPBMP is getting rain today.


----------



## awokennightmare

We're supposed to but not yet.

TPBMP forgot how to do long division!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that like doing add ups and take aways?


The person below my post has a dog.


----------



## awokennightmare

That I do!

TPBMP is grossed out by bug!


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP advertises for real ghosts for their haunt


----------



## Hairazor

Don't we all?

TPBMP wants an Alien for Christmas!


----------



## Goblin

Already have six

TPBMP likes scrambled eggs and bacon


----------



## scareme

Righty-O

TPBMP didn't leave the house today.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP eggs houses on Halloween


----------



## RoxyBlue

And I thought you didn't see me....


The person below my post is going to Big Lots to get that Talk Back Crow toy


----------



## scareme

I planned to, but Rick just called to say he was leaving work early, and since he has a three day weekend, I don't know when I'll be able to sneak down. Damn you furloughs and damn you congress. 

TPBMP hasn't had to deal with the government's work furloughs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, just commercial workplace furloughs


The person below my post has been to a Make and Take


----------



## Hairazor

I wish!!

TPBMP has TPed a house


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP has cut a tree down before.........right on top of their house!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, we've taken down two trees and managed not to hit the house


The person below my post is ready for dinner


----------



## Spooky1

As soon as you made it, I was ready. 

TPBMP wants to go fishing.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I don't have a license.

TPBMP is up past thier bed time.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

With a bed time of 9:00 it's not hard to be up past it....


TPBMP is starting to panic that they won't be ready for Halloween!


----------



## Hairazor

It's like you read my mind!

TPBMP wants to try jdubbya's dead body in the motel bed gag


----------



## Goblin

Not really

TPBMP has a favorite Halloween costume


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes - Bride of Darkness (wearing it in my profile picture)


The person below my post celebrated a birthday recently


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Well....actually I celebrated a friend's birthday, but not my own.....

TPBMP has already got their entire haunt planned out, props are ready, and they are just waiting for September 28th to start setting up their display!


----------



## Hairazor

Hysterical laughter and then wishful thinking 

TPBMP is a night owl


----------



## Goblin

I am the King of the Night Owls

TPBMP won a spelling bee........last week!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, but I did take second place in a spelling bee long, long ago


The person below my post is afraid of bees


----------



## Hairazor

Healthy wariness

TPBMP wanted to run away and join the Circus when he/she was a child


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Why run away when Everyday was a circus in my house when I was growing up(did I ever grow up).

TPBMP wears a garlic necklace to ward off Vampires!!


----------



## Hairazor

TPBMP wants to know where to get one of these garlic necklaces I am modeling!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love garlic!

The person below my post is now thinking a plate of spaghetti with a side of garlic toast would be really nice to have


----------



## Zurgh

Not a regular item in my inventory, but that sounds like a good start to dinner.


▼ is not one to hang glide while wearing a sports mascot costume.


----------



## Hairazor

That is true, I would prefer my superhero outfit

TPBMP can yodel


----------



## Goblin

Can't everybody?

TPBMP was moonlights as a standup comedian at funerals


----------



## Hairazor

I never get asked back twice

TPBMP wants to drive Route 66 from start to finish


----------



## Goblin

Not really

TPBMP named their cat Charlie Brown


----------



## Hairazor

No

TPBMP loves to cook


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sometimes


The person below my post loves it when someone else does the cooking.


----------



## Hairazor

But of course!

TPBMP has never won at BINGO


----------



## Goblin

Won once or twice

TPBMP was voted most likely to lose a battle of witts with a cat in high school!


----------



## Zurgh

Meow?


▼ Has never jammed a fork in an electrical outlet... at least not this year...yet...


----------



## Hairazor

Guilty

TPBMP has jumped off a bridge into a river below it


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, not a fan of heights


The person below my post has tried hang gliding


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Don't like heights

TPBMP is terrified of square dancing zombies


----------



## Hairazor

Ummm, who isn't, I always get my dosies mixed up with my doos and the zombies want to eat my brains for the mistakes

TPBMP is a wizz at using a hot glue gun


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yeah right.


TPBMP eats cold spaghetti sandwiches?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP is still advertising to hire a real ghost for their haunt


----------



## Hairazor

Do you know where there might be a good used one?

TPBMP sings in the shower


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP learned how to turn their off key singing into a deadly weapon


----------



## MrGrimm

nope.

TPBMP is glad to be on these forums ;P


----------



## Goblin

Yep

TPBMP secretly smokes a corn cob pipe


----------



## RoxyBlue

I prefer a Meerschaum


The person below my post is not afraid of spiders


----------



## Evil Andrew

True

TPBMP hat yet to complete a new prop for 2013.......


----------



## MrGrimm

That's a Bingo!

TPBMP will not bust their Halloween budget this year... (har! har!)


----------



## Evil Andrew

Another Bingo

TPBMP will sit out on the patio and drink a beer this weekend


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP has bought something for Halloween recently


----------



## Hairazor

Sure have

TPBMP is already dipping into the Halloween candy


----------



## Evil Andrew

nope

TPBMP has formally converted to a different religion than the one they were born into


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP was burnt at the stake as a witch in a past life?


----------



## Hairazor

Probably

TPBMP thinks ventriloquist dummies are scarey


----------



## Goblin

They think I'm scarey

TPBMP goes up on the roof with a flashlight when there's a storm and pretends they're
a lighthouse and they're warning passing ships!


----------



## MrGrimm

Haha, not on my roof!

TPBMP has already eaten three kinds of pumpkin by-product...


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP use to walk backwards all the time till a 57 Chevy stopped them!


----------



## Hairazor

I still have a sore Behonkus

TPBMP gets the giggles when they are overly tired


----------



## MrGrimm

More like I slip into a catatonic, mouth hanging open with a little drool dangling. kinda thing...

TPBMP will be the person from two posts up


----------



## Goblin

He's my idol! 

PBM hopes they will be reincarnated as a Halloween prop


----------



## Hairazor

How do you know I'm not already?

TPBMP has never had a speeding ticket


----------



## Evil Andrew

Actually dozens..........

TPBMP _always _gets caught......


----------



## Goblin

Nobody's fast enough to catch me!

TPBMP goes to the movies so they can laugh, cry, or kiss 8 bucks goodbye


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, and actually haven't been to a movie theater in years


The person below my post is ready to go home


----------



## CrazedHaunter

If we're calling NY home YES I AM,


TPBMP is in a state of denial.


----------



## MrGrimm

Constantly... "There can't be only 38 days left!! There can't be!!!!"

TPBMP Is watching Breaking Bad


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP is working on a prop right now


----------



## Zurgh

Yep, makin' more n' more zombies...

▼ wonders what I'll do when I run out of room for more zombies...


----------



## Hairazor

Won't you just room them out with willing Haunt members?

TPBMP has never met a Zombie they didn't like


----------



## Ramonadona

That's true enough!
TPBMP is waiting when there's no one watching, to zombify the neighbor's cat


----------



## Goblin

Naw.

TPBMP wants to be a zombie tap dancer when they grow up!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope - too hard to keep tap shoes on rotting feet


The person below my post has voted in the Mad Science Lab prop contest


----------



## Hairazor

Sure did but it was hard picking only 3

TPBMP wishes they had entered the challenge


----------



## Zurgh

Yes, wait... my wish just came true! :googly:


▼ does not chase butterflies around with a net...


----------



## Goblin

That is correct

TPBMP started a zombie glee club


----------



## Zurgh

Kind of... but I really wouldn't call them 'Gleeful'... more like a moan & groan club...

▼ has howled at the moon at least once this decade...


----------



## Evil Andrew

yep

▼ has mooned someone at least once in the last 3 decades ......


----------



## Hairazor

Not intentionally!

TPBMP got caught in the rain this week


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP messed up a prop and had to start over


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not recently

The person below my post frequents the local Dunkin Donuts shop.


----------



## Hairazor

We don't have one here but I spend wayyyy too much time running across the street to Casey's

TPBMP is already putting out their Halloween display


----------



## Evil Andrew

No (I fell so ashamed : ( 

TPBMP is already planning next year's Halloween


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hell yeah!

TPBMP swears they are not decorating for halloween anymore!


----------



## Goblin

Won't me

TPBMP likes Halloween cupcakes


----------



## Hairazor

But of course

TPBMP is having dreams about winning a Halloween decorating contest


----------



## Goblin

Not even close!

TPBMP misplaced their machete and hockey mask


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I'm very organized

The person below my post is starting to panic.


----------



## Goblin

Naw, I make other people panic! 

TPBMP wants to chuck it all and be a pirate


----------



## Hairazor

That could solve a lot of problems

TPBMP has had freezing temps already


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I wish. I'm so sick of the heat.

TPBMP is going to have a fabulous Halloween party this weekend.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Sadly , no

TPBMP has already carved their jack-o-lanterns


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP thinks the sheets on their bed turn into ghosts after dark


----------



## RoxyBlue

That would explain the holes that got cut into them


The person below my post gets more than 100 ToTs on Halloween


----------



## Goblin

TOTs? What's that?
Tough Old Teachers?
Tough Ornery Telemaketers?
Timid Oily Techncians?

Sorry haven't any TOTs in over 3 years!

TPBMP has a favorite horror movie to watch on Halloween


----------



## Hairazor

I'm so busy setting up, tending ToTers then tearing down there is no time for watching anything

TPBMP had a record number of ToTers this year


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm pretty sure I did. I never really took a head count.

TPBMP is now eating lots of extra candy!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Uh Uh! No extra candy actually ran out this year

TPBMP hasn't started taking down their decorations yet


----------



## Hairazor

They're down but not yet stowed away

TPBMP is trying to figure out how to stuff all those props in that little space


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP still has Halloween candy left over


----------



## Hairazor

No, gave it to my daughter to take home

TPBMP is busy plotting next years Halloween


----------



## scareme

Every day of the year.

TPBMP needs an umbrella today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why, no, actually, it's quite dry out


The person below my post likes Christmas


----------



## Hairazor

I like what it stands for and having my family all together, the commercial part not so much

TPBMP has won an award for something they enjoy doing


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes to walk in the rain


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope - 

TPBMP has chronic halitosis .......


----------



## Hairazor

If I do no one has ever mentioned it

TPBMP has a secret desire to be on a game show


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP attended an all girl school


----------



## scareme

I went to a Catholic school, but they let boys in, those heathen sinners. 

TPBMP is going to wake up to a frozen morning.


----------



## Goblin

Naw.....we have a furnace so I won't wake up frozen.

TPBMP tries to rescue turkeys every Thanksgiving.........and some of them are birds!


----------



## RoxyBlue

What, and spoil Mom's plans for dinner?

The person below my post would like a new job.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Gawd yes, please, please, please!!! lol

TPBMP is freaking out because they think Thanksgiving is this coming Thursday and they aren't prepared.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP is afraid the rest of the turkeys will get revenge for their comrade!


----------



## Hairazor

Not to worry, we had duck

TPBMP got to pull the wish bone after Thanksgiving dinner


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP grows a live tree in their living room


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No I can barely grow plants outside!


TPBMP is almost finished Christmas shopping.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes eggnog


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, I've never acquired a taste for it.


The person below my post likes wine


----------



## Goblin

Naw.......I hardly ever whine at all!

TPBMP is afraid the elf will tell Santa they've been naughty


----------



## Hairazor

Got the elf locked in the closet, heehee

TPBMP still believes in Santa


----------



## Goblin

Of course

TPBMP is below my post


----------



## Hairazor

How astute!

TPBMP tried to stay awake on Christmas Eve as a child to catch Santa in the act


----------



## Goblin

I've caught Santa's act........needs work!

TPBMP thinks Jingle Bell Rock is throwing rocks with jingle bells tied to them


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, Jingle Bell rocks are a type of geode that, due to their unusual internal crystalline structure, give off a bell-like tone when struck lightly with a hammer; hence the moniker "jingle bell".

The person below my post is wondering whether anything I just said is true


----------



## Goblin

Only if you're in a straight jacket at the time! 

TPBMP spiked the eggnog then drank it all themself!


----------



## scareme

Nope

TPBMP will wear gloves today.


----------



## Hairazor

You bet!

TPBMP still tries to peek at Christmas presents early


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Hairazor

Not hardly

TPBMP has been known to wish upon a star


----------



## Goblin

Yep. 100 billion wishes and nothing in return!

TPBMP got lost on the way to the North Pole


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I didn't know they had penguins at the North Pole!


TPBMP is baking cookies for Santa tonight


----------



## Evil Andrew

Well, I ended up eating them.......

TPBMP puts out some oats for the reindeer on Xmas eve ...


----------



## Hairazor

But of course!

TPBMP has made a snow angel this year


----------



## Zurgh

Nope, dirt & dust angles, but no snow ones...

▼ is ready for the Krampus...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm not opening my door if he shows up


The person below my post is ready for a long winter's nap


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP runs fifty miles a day..........and takes the bus back!


----------



## Hairazor

You mean I need to come back?

TPBMP thinks 30 degrees is a heat wave after the period of below zero temps lately


----------



## Goblin

TPBMP's parents use to tie a pork chop around their neck as a kid so the dog would play with them............only it kept burying them in the back yard!


----------



## Hairazor

I keep trying to put that memory behind me, thank you very much!!

The person below my post has at least 1 Halloween item in every room of the house all year long


----------



## RoxyBlue

That is actually pretty close to the truth, especially if you count gargoyles


The person below my post has a dog.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Two : ) 


TPBMP isn't registered to vote...


----------



## Hairazor

Oh yes I am and I do

TPBMP has a well deserved nickname


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> That is actually pretty close to the truth, especially if you count gargoyles


Who wouldn't count gargoyles? lol

I guess my nickname would be scareme.

TPBMP made a long distance phone call today.


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe later

TPBMP woke up grumpy this morning


----------



## Copchick

No, I let him sleep in.

TPBMP is looking for their Two Tickets to Paradise


----------



## scareme

I'll pack my bags and we'll leave tonight.

TPBMP lost a bet on the Super Bowl.


----------



## highbury

I'm from Cleveland. What's the Super Bowl??

TPBMP stayed up late just to watch the commercials.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP thinks the Super Bowl is what Superman eats cereal out of


----------



## Hairazor

You mean it's not?

TPBMP has frequent daydreams about haunted houses


----------



## Copchick

It's like you can read my mind!

TPBMP will be watching the Olympics


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes to run barefoot through the snow


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I once ran a half mile through the snow nekkid. Does that count?


TPBMP is building a fence for their graveyard this year.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Already built one, but the graveyard may get a new one...
TPBMP has a whole new concept this year and is gonna knock our socks off!


----------



## Hairazor

New concept, no socks involved

TPBMP is trying to conjure up more storage space for props


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP talks to themselves and wind up in a heated argument


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds like you've been eavesdropping

TPBMP is looking forward to Zombie-F announcing a new $20.00 challenge


----------



## Goblin

Yep

TPBMP is a long lost Walton sister or brother


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, and never watched their show, either


The person below my post did some snow shoveling last week.


----------



## Hairazor

And this week!!!

TPBMP thinks Spring can't come soon enough


----------



## Goblin

Just two weeks

TPBMP shoveled snow today


----------



## Zurgh

Nope, no snow... 


▼ thinks temperatures in the 50's are hot...


----------



## Hairazor

After the winter we've had? Absolutely

TPBMP has flowers peeping out


----------



## scareme

Yes, the little darlings are. 

TPBMP Is going to have chicken for supper tonight.


----------



## Goblin

Don't think so

TPBMP uses the drive through..........even when there ain't any!


----------



## scareme

That's what you call resourceful. 

TPBMP thinks spring is right around the corner.


----------



## Goblin

Is that what that is?

TPBMP likes to rise but not shine


----------



## scareme

Rising is a little difficult too.

TPBMP has seen a robin already.


----------



## Zurgh

...and a batman...


▼ has no tulips to tiptoe through, currently...


----------



## Hairazor

Boo hoo, correct

TPBMP has an awesome compost pile


----------



## Goblin

Naw, I got rid of the cows! 

TPBMP has never ridden a horse


----------



## Hairazor

It's been a while but yes I have

TPBMP has never milked a cow


----------



## RoxyBlue

Absolutely correct.


The person below my post is thinking about maybe entering the $20 prop contest this year.


----------



## scareme

I think about it every year, but that's about as far as it gets.

TPBMP has made more than one prop from scratch.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes - almost all of them...

TPBMP has had neighbors offer to by their scratch-built props .


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes to scratch their........uhhhhhhh posts!


----------



## Hairazor

First thing every morning!

TPBMP is plotting how to overthrow their local PTA


----------



## Zurgh

The Plutorkian 'Terraforming' Alliance? Nah, already dealt with them...

▼ Thinks this would be a good weekend to bake up some yummy treats...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mmmmm, perhaps....


The person below my post gave up swearing for Lent.


----------



## Goblin

I did?

TPBMP was voted in high school "Most likely to start a war with somebody!"


----------



## Hairazor

I thought I got that rescinded

TPBMP whistles while they get dressed in the morning


----------



## Goblin

Morning? What's that?

PBM did their welcome Spring dance in their backyard!


----------



## scareme

You promised me you wouldn't look since it is a dance preformed neeked.

TPBMP has put away their snow shovel for the summer.


----------



## Goblin

Summer's not for three months

TPBMP is honored to be the person below my post!


----------



## Hairazor

But of course!

TPBMP has pet/s they dote on


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Well yeah!! zoie runs the house.
TPBMP put catsup on their eggs.


----------



## Goblin

Want some?

TPBMP got lost getting out of bed this morning!


----------



## Hairazor

Took a left instead of a right and ended up in a bedroom instead of the bathroom

TPBMP is saying "What do you mean it is only Thursday?"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, 'cause it's payday

The person below my post likes to garden.


----------



## Goblin

Not that much

TPBMP was called Bucket Head in high school


----------



## Hairazor

You have me confused with my doppelganger

TPBMP can't wait to get a fresh start on Monday!


----------



## Goblin

Not really

TPBMP will travel this Memorial Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, we stayed home for Memorial Day weekend for the first time in years.


The person below my post is having a cookout as part of a Fourth of July celebration.


----------



## Goblin

Haven't had one in 20 years

TPBMP will set off fireworks on the fourth


----------



## kauldron

Nope, it is my wife's birthday. I try to make it her day so we catch the fireworks on the 3rd. 

TPBMP likes to eat cake with a spoon and ice cream with a fork.


----------



## Hairazor

If that's what I have to work with I can made do

TPBMP has eaten cold left over pizza for breakfast


----------



## Jackyl48

it was good too

TPBMP likes eating Louisiana Frog Cakes


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

TPBMP trips over everything


----------



## kauldron

Actually I'm pretty well balanced

TPBMP likes to watch The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Jackyl48

not even once

TPBMP likes to race in kids soapbox derby's because it is the only race they can win


----------



## Hairazor

As if I could fit in one of those little buggers

TPBMP is anxiously watching the weather to see if there will be rain


----------



## Goblin

Nope. We had rain yesterday

TPBMP reads horror stories


----------



## kauldron

Yep, I love 'em.

TPBMP still watches Saturday morning cartoons.


----------



## Goblin

There aren't any to watch

TPBMP sings in the rain


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sometimes


The person below my post lives in a beach house


----------



## kauldron

Boy, wouldn't that be nice

TPBMP likes to go skinny-dipping at night.


----------



## graveyardmaster

lol,I have done that a few times..

TPBMP likes to party at the weekend


----------



## Hairazor

Who doesn't? Next party at your newly bought castle?

TPBMP has gotten to work and found they had their pants on backward at least once


----------



## kauldron

Can't say I have ever had that happen. 

TPBMP can ride a unicycle.


----------



## Goblin

Forwards and backwards

TPBMP screams at themself in the mirror


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry, did I disturb you with my screams?

TPBMP eats cake for breakfast occasionally


----------



## Goblin

If there's any

TPBMP talks to their car while driving!


----------



## Hairazor

You say that like it is a bad thing

TPBMP would like to play the body on a crime show


----------



## Goblin

Did that......won an emmy too

TPBMP kills termites with a shotgun!


----------



## kauldron

Tried it but a flamethrower works better

TPBMP likes to eat bologna sandwiches with potato chips on it


----------



## Hairazor

Why yes I do

TPBMP needs to get outside in the fresh air more often


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's why we have a dog - kind of forces you to get out there even if the weather stinks


The person below my post would like to be able to retire now with plenty of money and perhaps travel the world for a while.


----------



## kauldron

Absolutely!! Who wouldn't?

TPBMP still watches Mr. Boogedy.


----------



## Hairazor

Actually have it on my to do list

TPBMP sings Christmas songs all year long


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't everybody?

TPBMP hides under their bed on Halloween


----------



## kauldron

Only to scare my wife when she comes into the room

TPBMP can't wait for the NFL regular season to start


----------



## Goblin

Not really

TPBMP will have a cookout this weekend


----------



## Hairazor

Sadly, no

TPBMP is an avid gardener


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP moonlights as a Mortician


----------



## kauldron

Nope, but my cousin does

TPBMP likes to sing in the shower.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP sings in the closet


----------



## Hairazor

I sing everywhere till they tell me to quit

TPBMP slept in this morning


----------



## kauldron

Don't I wish

TPBMP has to go to work today.


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

TPBMP wears bunny slippers around the house


----------



## Goblin

Been peeking again, haven't you?

TPBMP is an imfamous chicken rustler!


----------



## kauldron

Not a chicken rustler but definitely a fried chicken eater

TPBMP remembers where they were and what they were doing on Sep. 11, 2001.


----------



## Hairazor

Moment of Silence--yes

TPBMP is afraid of mice


----------



## Goblin

Nope

PBM is terrified of muffins


----------



## DocK

Only terrified of muffin tops










TPBMP knows everybody that works at the paint store, but didn't paint his house for over a decade...


----------



## kauldron

Don't have to, mine has vinyl siding. My garage is another story. By the way Dock, that pic is hilarious and just plain awful at the same time. Lol!!

TPBMP is tired of cutting their grass for this year.


----------



## Hairazor

True

(Ummm DocK, that picture is worthy of Walmart)

TPBMP wore a felt hat today in honor of Felt Hat day


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP cracks walnuts with a sledge hammer


----------



## kauldron

Now what's wrong with that??

TPBMP has already bought their candy for the ToTs.


----------



## DocK

True
But knowing that we never get ToTs, it's all mine... MIIINEE


TPBMP is saving leaves for their display...


----------



## RoxyBlue

The trees aren't dropping many yet, but we'll save the ones that fall in October.

The person below my post went on a trip recently.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes to yell "Hi Jack" on airplanes!


----------



## DocK

Will think of it the next time 

TPBMP is scared of shallow water...


----------



## Goblin

Nope


TPBMP has won a spelling bee


----------



## DocK

No... O - N ... No

TPBMP is allergic to bees...


----------



## Hairazor

Thankfully, no

TPBMP is allergic to dusting


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP is a crop duster


----------



## kauldron

Nope

TPBMP only has 30 days left to get ready for Halloween.


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't everybody?

TPBMP will trick-or-treat this year


----------



## Hairazor

But of course, in one way or another

TPBMP woke up this morning in a panic because they realized, only 30 days till Halloween


----------



## RoxyBlue

Naw, I woke up in more of a stupor


The person below my post is done making props for the season.


----------



## DocK

Almost... I SAID ALMOST... it needs some final touches

TPBMP is already making props for 2016


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP is haunted by a singing ghost


----------



## Hairazor

He is only a problem when he sings off key

TPBMP eats crackers in bed


----------



## Spooky1

Only on Roxy's side of the bed. 

TPBMP hears pumpkins scream when they're carved.


----------



## Goblin

Sometimes they threaten to kill you too!

TPBMP carves pumpkins blindfolded


----------



## Hairazor

I like to live dangerously

TPBMP likes to pop out from behind things and scare friends


----------



## Spooky1

Maybe that's why I don't have many friend anymore.

TPBMP is up way to late tonight.


----------



## Goblin

4:30 am........am I too late........or just early?

TPBMP builds robots in their spare time


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Not yet!

TPBMP still wears feety pajamas


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP has a black cat


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, not at the moment unless you count a small black cat figurine.


The person below my post has been sneaking peeks at the Christmas presents that are supposed to be hidden.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes eggnog


----------



## Hairazor

Why yes I do

TPBMP likes to carry around mistletoe in case an opportunity arises


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only when Hugh Jackman is going to be around:googly:


The person below my post is going to make Christmas cookies soon.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP cries when their snowman melts away


----------



## Hairazor

It's like losing my only friend

TPBMP holds burial services for their melted snowmen


----------



## Goblin

I use him to water the flowers

TPBMP makes snowmen that looks like their friends


----------



## Hairazor

Doesn't everyone?

TPBMP has entered a pie eating contest at one time or another


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP still waits up for Santa


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nowadays I am Santa.

TPBMP plays with their Elf on a shelf after the kiddies are in bed.


----------



## Goblin

No kids. No elf.


TPBMP likes to dress up as an elf........or is it a giant smurf?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I did once for a high school Christmas party - elf, not a smurf.


The person below my post secretly despises smurfs and that Snuggie bear character as well.


----------



## Goblin

Naw.


TPBMP leaves milk and cookies out for Santa


----------



## Hairazor

Don't you?

TPBMP wants a white Christmas


----------



## Goblin

It would be nice

TPBMP sings Christmas carols all the time


----------



## Hairazor

So true

TPBMP secretly wants to be a recording artist


----------



## Goblin

Too hard to sing and paint at the same time!

TPBMP has some snow today


----------



## RoxyBlue

Leftover from yesterday


The person below my post is working on a Halloween decoration.


----------



## Goblin

Not yet

TPBMP is very very cold today


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Not in this desert!

TPBMP is watching the nfl playoffs today but would rather be in the garage building a prop!


----------



## Goblin

Nope


TPBMP watches Hauntings


----------



## scareme

Sorry, no.

TPBMP watched the Super Bowl for the commercials.


----------



## Goblin

Nope


TPBMP is having snow today


----------



## Hairazor

Sunshine at the moment

Is looking forward to Super Bowl leftover snacks


----------



## Goblin

Didn't have any to start with

TPBMP is feeling sick tonight


----------



## scareme

I'm feeling fit as a fiddle. If I get sick now I'll blame you for bringing it up. 

TPBMP isn't planning on taking any trips this year.


----------



## Goblin

Not that I know of

TPBMP is working on a Halloween prop even as I speak


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, I certainly wasn't when you spoke 6 days ago


The person below my post is getting snow.


----------



## Goblin

Just rain

TPBMP likes hard boiled eggs


----------



## scareme

yep.

TPBMP doesn't have a Valentine.


----------



## Hairazor

Well of course I do but sometimes he is unaware of it

TPBMP is busy looking through seed catalogs in hopes of Spring


----------



## scareme

I was just tonight

TPBMP is going to eat chocolate tomorrow.


----------



## Hairazor

A day without chocolate is a wasted day

TPBMP has insomnia


----------



## scareme

you are so right

TPBMP is typing with a cat on her lap.


----------



## Goblin

No.........and I'm a he!


TPBMP got a Valentine today


----------



## Hairazor

No

TPBMP is tired of being cold


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't bother me as much as the heat and humidity

PBM can get lost in their own house


----------



## Hairazor

Have you seen my house?

TPBMP likes to put bright colored streaks in their hair


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No but my wife does!

TPBMP watch the Oscars last night!


----------



## Evil Andrew

nope - Walking Dead

TPBMP thinks _American Sniper_ was intentionally snubbed


----------



## Goblin

Have no idea


TPBMP likes to play in the snow


----------



## Hairazor

If shoveling is your idea of playing---

TPBMP has a Keebler Elf In a tree in their yard


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't everyone?

TPBMP will most likely be below my post


----------



## Hairazor

No I'm not

TPBMP likes breakfast food any time of the day


----------



## Spooky1

Breakfast 24 hrs a day!

TPBMP is staying inside to keep out of the nasty weather.


----------



## Goblin

Not all the time.


TPBMP is practicing for the zombie apolcalypse by shooting the neighbors


----------



## Hairazor

You promised not to tell

TPBMP got this:


----------



## Goblin

Yes


TPBMP has March Madness all year long


----------



## Hairazor

Hee hee

TPBMP is looking forward to St. Patrick Day


----------



## Goblin

Maybe I'll catch the leprechaun this year

TPBMP sets leprechaun traps on St. Patrick's Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't need traps - just pour out some green beer and they come right to you


The person below my post is having company over for dinner on Easter Sunday.


----------



## Goblin

I doubt it


TPBMP dresses up as the Easter Bunny for the kids


----------



## Hairazor

Too busy cooking

TPBMP wants the Leprechaun they caught to make Easter dinner


----------



## Goblin

Like they get a choice!

TPBMP won the yodeling contest in their home state


----------



## Hairazor

Lil Ol ladi yes

TPBMP is enjoying fresh air


----------



## Goblin

It's better than the alternative


TPBMP trying to create a tv show about zombie parrots called The Squawking Dead


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, but it's not a bad idea for a Monty Python parody

The person below my post is still eating candy left over from Easter


----------



## Hairazor

As if I got any

TPBMP can' t wait to skip barefoot through water puddles


----------



## Goblin

I think I'll skip it this year


TPBMP wants to be a pirate


----------



## Hairazor

Arrrgh, right o matey

TPBMP wants to join my Pirate brigade


----------



## Goblin

Sure, why not?

TPBMP has a new pirate ship


----------



## CrazedHaunter

And I get sea sick on it.


TPBMP has a wooden leg collection.


----------



## Hairazor

Now that would be great but no

TPBMP likes to skip


----------



## Goblin

Every chance I get

TPBMP wants to be the first hot air balloon pirate


----------



## Hairazor

Ohh never thought of that

TPBMP will be the person above the post below it


----------



## Goblin

Uhhhhhhhhh yeah

TPBMP is having a nervous breakdown of the very own!


----------



## Hairazor

Of course, don't want to share

TPBMP is trying to figure out how to incite a water balloon fight among his/her neighbors


----------



## Goblin

Been there done that

TPBMP gets lost in the kitchen


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only when someone hides the map

The person below my post has used an outhouse


----------



## Hairazor

Oh yeah!

TPBMP has been trapped in a stalled elevator


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP was stalled in a trapped elevator


----------



## Hairazor

HeeHee

TPBMP uses cat whiskers as tooth floss


----------



## Goblin

Not anymore


TPBMP was something or another and most likely will again


----------



## Goblin

Not anymore


TPBMP was something or another and most likely will again


----------



## Hairazor

Right you are

TPBMP is obsessively watching "the Walking Dead"


----------



## Goblin

Nope


TPBMP has a favorite poem


----------



## CrazedHaunter

My shoe is off my foot is cold...


TPBMP sings in the car.


----------



## Hairazor

On yeah, right up till anyone else in the car tells me to cut it

TPBMP has had a pet spider


----------



## Goblin

Used to......it broke it's leg and I had to shoot it!


TPBMP will probably wait around for a while then do it again!


----------



## Hairazor

Probably

TPBMP wears bunny slippers


----------



## Goblin

Bunny won't let me wear them anymore

TPBMP is the first to admit they'll probably mess things up!


----------



## Hairazor

Grudgingly yes

TPBMP has gotten their first Halloween catalog and about thumbed it ragged already


----------



## Goblin

I would have but they were out of toilet paper in the outhouse again!

TPBMP throws rocks at the neighbors to get their attention


----------



## RoxyBlue

I considered it when they were playing loud party music


The person below my post has been in a cave.


----------



## Hairazor

Yes

TPBMP always makes a wish if he/she sees the first star at night


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Nope, I never once wished on a star. 

TPBMP, once had Farrah hair.


----------



## Goblin

Yeah...........but she took it back!

TPBMP collects parking meters


----------



## Hairazor

Do I look like Cool Hand Luke?

TPBMP has actually howled at the moon


----------



## RoxyBlue

Crap, I didn't think anyone was watching:googly:

The person below my post is proud to be a geek.


----------



## Spooky1

Almost as much of a geek as you. 

The person below my post is a makeup consultant to the undead.


----------



## Goblin

I am? How much did it pay?

TPBMP likes to sing in the rain?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Well, not in the rain but sometimes in the shower and often in the car wash.

Tpbmp blamed Neil deGrasse Tyson for Pluto's demotion.


----------



## Hairazor

Ummm, would I be wrong?

TPBMP sings the "Rain, Rain Go Away" song when it is too rainy out


----------



## Goblin

I like rainy days!

TPBMP tap dances in the shower!


----------



## Hairazor

And it takes a toll on the shower floor

TPBMP plays a musical instrument


----------



## Goblin

Is that what that is?

TPBMP won't go into the fog because of the dead pirates!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, it's because of the giant frogs.


The person below my post just finished a prop.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP ate the Halloween candy after they bought it again


----------



## Hairazor

I haven't bought any yet but the above would prob be true if I had

TPBMP has gotten a clothing part caught in a shredder


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, thankfully not


The person below my post is already looking at Christmas catalogs


----------



## Goblin

Yep


TPBMP is surrounded by a horde of enraged crickets


----------



## RoxyBlue

If I were, the dog would be eating them because that's what she does:jol:


The person below my post lives near family.


----------



## Hairazor

Some of them, my oldest and her 2 boys are about 3 blocks away

TPBMP is a blood donor


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am.............got any you want to donate?


TPBMP was the one responsibe for everything!


----------



## Hairazor

That's what they tried to say at work on Wednesday, Bwahahaha

TPBMP can't say Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious without singing it


----------



## Goblin

How would you know?


TPBMP likes The Three Stooges


----------



## RoxyBlue

Absolutely


The person below my post has a dog


----------



## Hairazor

Actually my dog has a person

TPBMP likes to go barefoot whenever possible


----------



## Goblin

Like right now!


TPBMP has a Halloween costume all picked out


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

TPBMP is not a Morning person


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Prefer mornings!

TPBMP can burn water?


----------



## Goblin

No. But I can boil it!


TPBMP was behind it all along..........weren't you?


----------



## Hairazor

But of course!

TPBMP can hold their breath for a long time


----------



## Goblin

Not with my heart condition


TPBMP wants to go trick-or-treating.


----------



## Hairazor

Don't we all

TPBMP is dying to try a BK with the black bun to check out the poo issue


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ummmm, no, not really


The person below my post is looking out a window.


----------



## Goblin

Nope.......Computor screen


TPBMP did it


----------



## Hairazor

Don't I always?

TPBMP likes to throw peanuts in the air and catch them with their mouth


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, for two reasons: one, I would probably miss and then have to do clean up, and two, I don't like peanuts anyway unless they are covered in chocolate.

The person below my post is enjoying a crisp autumn day.


----------



## Goblin

Yep.

TPBMP holds a yearly séance to hire real ghosts for their haunt


----------



## Hairazor

You gotta check em out before you hire em

TPBMP is gearing up for Christmas


----------



## Goblin

Not yet

TPBMP has written their letter to Santa


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, I have a direct line

The person below my post has already received a Christmas card


----------



## Evil Andrew

Sadly, no.

TPBMP has already got their Xmas lights up


----------



## Goblin

In the pouring rain?

TPBMP likes to say "Bah humbug" a lot


----------



## Hairazor

Tis the season

TPBMP has all their Christmas shopping done


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes to go dashing through the snow


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I do


The person below my post has already gotten a little snow.


----------



## Goblin

Not yet

TPBMP likes to wear fake antlers and a red nose.........and not just during the
Christmas season either!


----------



## Hairazor

Makes a nice disguise

TPBMP has said Bah Humbug at least once this year


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not yet, but it could happen:googly:


The person below my post has been sneaking into the closet and shaking the Christmas packages.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP had Santa steal their car...........


----------



## Hairazor

Yeah but he left the sleigh and reindeer

TPBMP has a Santa suit in the closet


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but we do have a Santa hat in the basement


The person below my post might actually be on the "Naughty" list this year.


----------



## Hairazor

Usually

TPBMP is dreaming about a galaxy far far away


----------



## Goblin

Who? Me?

TPBMP was the one who set fire to the Cartwright's barn!


----------



## Hairazor

Is that whose barn it was?

TPBMP still hides behind a chair on Christmas Eve trying to get a glimpse of Santa


----------



## Goblin

I've seen him

TPBMP left the key to her house under the mat for Santa with a note telling where
it was.............next morning burglars had cleaned out her house!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, the burglars changed their minds because they were filled with the spirit of Christmas and repented their wicked ways.


The person below my post is having unseasonably warm weather.


----------



## Hairazor

Indeed

TPBMP got a real surprise on Christmas


----------



## Goblin

Yes........I was still alive!

TPBMP has big plans for New Year's Eve........and it terrifies the neighbors


----------



## Zurgh

It's true about the neighbor terrifying part, but it's an all year thing, not just New Years.

▼ is a beautiful person with a dark secret.


----------



## Goblin

Just one?

TPBMP wants to follow in my footsteps


----------



## Hairazor

Of course but you'll have to not take such big strides or I can't keep up

TPBMP broke their New Year's Resolution by day 2


----------



## Goblin

I broke them 10 minutes after I made them!

TPBMP likes to square dance


----------



## RoxyBlue

That was true years ago


The person below my post knows one of Goblin's dark secrets.


----------



## Goblin

Yes I do


TPBMP likes to bowl overhand


----------



## Zurgh

Depends on what's in the bowl.


▼ has never sold seashells by the seashore on a seesaw covered in seaweed.


----------



## Hairazor

True, they wouldn't give me a permit

TPBMP has never had a black eye


----------



## Goblin

Never a one

TPBMP likes to do a musical number before starting their workday


----------



## Hairazor

Who doesn't?

TPBMP thinks that thunder is Angels bowling


----------



## Goblin

You mean..........it's not?

TPBMP likes to go skinny dipping in the quicksand bog


----------



## Monk

Only on weeknights

TPBMP is afraid of sharks and jellyfish


----------



## Hairazor

Ummm yep

TPBMP has never broken any bones


----------



## Monk

Not true

TPBMP eats peanut butter with a spoon


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP is a part time burglar


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think of it as more of a hobby...:jol:


The person below my post has seen daffodils in bloom already


----------



## Hairazor

Not yet

TPBMP has a secret mantra to repeat to self when stressed


----------



## Goblin

Not that I'm aware of

TPBMP likes to ride in the baggage department on planes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Too cold and noisy, although you can't beat the price of the seats.


The person below my post has already eaten the ears off the chocolate Easter bunnies.


----------



## Goblin

They were chocolate?

TPBMP thought the alien just wanted to phone home


----------



## Hairazor

You mean he didn't

TPBMP is getting antsy to start gardening for Spring


----------



## Goblin

Don't know no Antsy


TPBMP declared war on China today


----------



## Monk

yesterday, actually

TPBMP returns half eaten meals at restaurants


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP started a take out resteraunt for dogs and cats


----------



## Monk

only on the menu

TPBMP enjoys tofu sandwiches


----------



## Goblin

Not in this life

PBMP wants to do a reality tv series with monkeys


----------



## Hairazor

Who wouldn't?

TPBMP likes cold pizza for breakfast


----------



## Monk

Everyday!

TPBMP likes canned tuna in vegetable oil on toast.


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't it be hard to eat if it's still in the can?

TPBMP dares to rollerskate in traffic


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've never been able to keep my balance on rollerskates, so probably not a good idea.

The person below my post knows where the bodies are.


----------



## Monk

...but I'll never tell.

TPBMP uses a roller to paint their fingernails.


----------



## Goblin

I use a paint sprayer

TPBMP was the one who caused it all!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, and I was sure I got rid of all the evidence!


The person below my post ratted me out about causing it all.


----------



## Hairazor

Did not, I just happened to mention your name in passing

TPBMP has a spider phobia


----------



## Goblin

Is that some kind of car?


TPBMP throws rocks at street lamps


----------



## Hairazor

Why, what have you heard

TPBMP likes their grilled cheese sandwich with a slice of tomato


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, just all by its greasy little self

The person below my post is wondering if the fixings for a grilled cheese sandwich are in the refrigerator right now.


----------



## Goblin

Who's fixing a grilled cheese sandwich in the refrigerator right now?

TPBMP got in the refrigerator to see if the light goes out when the door is closed


----------



## Hairazor

And it was so dark I had trouble getting back out

TPBMP ate the whole cake at their last birthday


----------



## Goblin

No cake

TPBMP locked their keys in their car and has to figure how to get them out so they can let the top up before it starts raining!


----------



## Hairazor

Can you give me a hint

TPBMP is hiding out today because it is Friday the 13th


----------



## Goblin

Jason hides from me! 


TPBMP was stranded on a deserted island with 7 Gilligans!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, there were only three of them.


The person below my post likes hot fudge sundaes


----------



## Halloween Jokes

H F S are awesome

TPBMP shares Halloween jokes at Christmas time


----------



## Hairazor

All year long

TPBMP can't wait for a full moon so they can howl at it


----------



## Goblin

My howling days are long past


TPBMP thinks her neighbors are vampires


----------



## Zurgh

Nope, I'm the neighborhood vampire.

▼ did that one thing that one time at that place near the that other place down the way.


----------



## Hairazor

I thought no one saw that, how much will it cost me to make you forget what you saw?

TPBMP has already made at least 1 prop for this Halloween


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP is responsible for it


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, that was Hairazor


The person below my post wears support hose


----------



## Goblin

Only when I can't find my socks! 

TPBMP is afraid to go in the basement on dark stormy nights


----------



## Hairazor

Actually on any nights

TPBMP has a lucky trinket they always carry


----------



## Goblin

My lucky ham

TPBMP is on hurricane watch


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't think we're expected to have any of those here.

The person below my post knows what the meaning of life is


----------



## Hairazor

Why yes, yes I do and I'm not telling

TPBMP likes to blow bubbles in their milk


----------



## Goblin

Naw. Makes the milk taste soapy!

TPBMP likes to pour nitroglycerine in her jar of bubble mix and blow bubbles with a
strong kick to them


----------



## Zurgh

Who doesn't?

▼ would enjoy an earth lit stroll on the moon.


----------



## Goblin

Been there. Done that!

TPBMP likes to polka at funerals


----------



## Hairazor

And Waltz

TPBMP cries over spilt milk


----------



## Goblin

Nope


TPBMP likes to ride bicycles with flat tires


----------



## Hairazor

It gives you a real workout

TPBMP likes to throw boiled eggs at a target


----------



## Goblin

Every chance I get

TPBMP has a special Halloween dance they do every year!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, it's called the Tombstone Tango.


The person below my post is lactose intolerant


----------



## Hairazor

No, thank goodness

TPBMP likes to trim their toenails with a pocket knife


----------



## Goblin

Hedge clippers actually

TPBMP accidently sold their home on Ebay


----------



## Hairazor

You heard about that , huh?

TPBMP can juggle


----------



## Goblin

Ever see me juggle nitro?

TPBMP tried to grow candy corn in their garden


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Mhm, and damn it that candy corn was delicious.

TPBMP loves Thanksgiving more than Halloween.


----------



## Hairazor

Bite your tongue, so wrong

TPBMP has never been a Witch for Halloween


----------



## Gruenenfelder

That's quite true...

TPBMP has more online friends than real ones.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, interesting one. I've actually made a lot of friends on line through this forum, and some of them I've met in person so they're real, too I definitely interact more with friends on line than in person because I check in here every day.


The person below my post has imaginary friends.


----------



## fogkeebler

True (Many, Stop it Bob, I'm not typing that)

The person below my post has Skeletons in the closet


----------



## Hairazor

Who doesn't?

TPBMP can eat a whole large pizza all by his/her self


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Probably not, surprisingly.

TPBMP will make a cheesy joke in their "TPBMP post". (TPBMP Fourth Wall Breaking)


----------



## Goblin

And spoil the mood?

TPBMP was once abducted by aliens.......and they brought them back!


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Damn right they did... And no matter what the gov'me't tells ya, that's what happened!

TPBMP has seven goldfish, all with the names of the family members they've killed...


----------



## Hairazor

How did you find out about that and what will it cost to keep you quiet

TPBMP always sings when caught out in the rain


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Yep, I only sing the most heart-pounding death metal in the rain.

TPBMP is actually just a brain in a tank with robotic arms to type into the computer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No one was supposed to know about that........


The person below my post keeps false teeth in a glass beside the bed


----------



## Hairazor

Isn't that where everyone keeps theirs

TPBMP can't pass a puppy without scratching behind it's ears


----------



## Goblin

Sometimes

TPBMP caused the whole thing!


----------



## Gruenenfelder

I did! I really did!!!

TPBMP is fluent in every language... except love.


----------



## Hairazor

Not even that one

TPBMP likes to play in the water from the sprinkler


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Sure, why not? Classic summer fun.

TPBMP wants to go eat fast food right now.


----------



## Goblin

Naw, I always make it slow down first!

TPBM likes to hold a midnight jamboree in the graveyard


----------



## Hairazor

Wanna join me there?

TPBMP can touch their toes without bending their knees


----------



## Zurgh

True

▼ Knows the value of a sharp blade.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Indeed, and it's $37.93


The person below my post is afraid to go into the basement


----------



## Hairazor

Well, actually at night, yes, we have the occasional bat down there

TPBMP likes a nice Chianti and Fava beans


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Maybe I do...

TPBMP is actually a toddler in a pumpkin costume.


----------



## Zurgh

Maybe a long time ago, but not anymore.


▼ suspects something they can't yet prove.


----------



## Hairazor

Always

TPBMP likes to dance around the house while cleaning


----------



## Goblin

Yes......I even wear my tuxedo too!

TPBMP was voted "Most likely to start the zombie apolcalypse!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but I was voted "Most Likely to Spell Apocalypse Correctly"


The person below my post has already culled out the good stuff from the Halloween candy bought for the holiday


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Can't have it this year!

TPBMP tells TOTS "Buy your own candy! This mine! All mine!"


----------



## Hairazor

It's like you were here

TPBMP ran out of candy this year for ToTers


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Didn't have any TOTs as usual!

TPBMP throws snowballs at the neighbors........with rocks in them!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, if YOU lived next door to me.......

The person below my post is making travel plans for Thanksgiving


----------



## Hairazor

Possibly meet part way and eat out due to conflicting schedules

TPBMP is wondering where to stash that last bit of new Halloween stuff now that the day is over


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think it will fit in the crawlspace with the other skellies.


The person below my post has a really good recipe for turkey stuffing.


----------



## Goblin

Not that I know of!

TPBMP likes to stuff live turkeys


----------



## Hairazor

Well, I might like it but they don't

TPBMP likes to turn off the morning buzzer before it goes off


----------



## Goblin

It doesn't go off...........I'm retired!

TPBMP is secretly the masked wrestler Whizzy Weasle


----------



## Gruenenfelder

How did you know?!

TPBMP is secretly happy Halloween season is over.


----------



## Goblin

Never!

TPBMP secretly trains chickens to square dance


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, it's easier to train lemurs

The person below my post has started working on a Christmas card mailing list


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP is planning a trip to the North Pole


----------



## Hairazor

Not this year

TPBMP is trying to sneak a peek at Santa's list to see if he/she is listed as naughty or nice


----------



## Goblin

He has a special naughty list just for me


TPBMP asks Santa for fruitcake cookies


----------



## Hairazor

Do they make such a thing?

TPBMP decorates their tree the day after Thanksgiving


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, 'cause we have a curious dog in the house:jol:


The person below my post is putting Christmas lights up on the house this weekend.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes to put a Christmas tree on the roof


----------



## Hairazor

Well, that would be fun

TPBMP will be watching the Super Bowl


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only for the commercials


The person below my post has something new in mind for Halloween


----------



## Hairazor

Always

TPBMP likes to eat breakfast food for supper


----------



## Goblin

I have

TPBMP was kidnapped by pirates as a kid


----------



## Hairazor

They brought me back when they found out I bite

TPBMP also bites


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only when absolutely necessary, like at mealtimes.


The person below my post has seen a daffodil in bloom already.


----------



## Goblin

is that what that was?

TPBMP likes to eat daffodils in bloom.


----------



## Hairazor

Only with enough salt and pepper

TPBMP dreams in 3-D


----------



## Goblin

and color!


TPPBMP set their clocks back an hour


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, I'm too smart for that


The person below my post would be happy to get rid of daylight savings time


----------



## Hairazor

YES!!!!!

TPBMP wakes up without help from an alarm clock


----------



## Goblin

always have

TPBMP is ready for Easter


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'd be more ready if I didn't sing in a church choir


The person below my post has a map to all the hidden Easter eggs


----------



## Goblin

wanna borrow it?

TPBMP paints themself green on St Patrick's Day


----------



## Hairazor

You should see me right now!

TPBMP pinches anyone not wearing green today


----------



## Goblin

I just sic the leprechauns on them


TPBMP's house struck an iceberg nd sank!


----------



## Hairazor

Is that why it is so cold in here?

TPBMP has seen the first Robin of the year


----------



## Goblin

Batman too!

tpbmp does a yearly "welcome Spring" dance in their front yard


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't, but my dog sure looks as if she's welcoming spring when she chases the rabbits.


The person below my post has yet to use all that good book learnin' from college.


----------



## Goblin

I went o college?

tPBMP found a zombie hiding in heir closet


----------



## Hairazor

We were playing hide and seek

TPBMP traced their ancestry back to a Salem Witch


----------



## Goblin

I inherited her broom and spell book

TPBMP locked themself out of the forum again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never happen, 'cause I have a skeleton key

The person below my post went fishing


----------



## Hairazor

For fish?

TPBMP is a mind reader


----------



## Goblin

Most likely

TPBMP has an 6 foot invisible rabbit named Harvey for a friend


----------



## scareme

Well he's not invisible if you can see him too.

TPBMP will get a bill today.


----------



## Hairazor

Probably

TPBMP wants to go fishing


----------



## Goblin

You think it's easy to catch fishsticks?

tPBMPblew up heir garage again


----------



## scareme

No, same old garage.

TPBMP Hates to paint.


----------



## Goblin

Not really

TPBMP sets traps to csatch the Easter Bunny


----------



## scareme

It's cheaper than buying candy.

TPBMP loves Peeps.


----------



## Hairazor

I do in moderation

TPBMP still hides eggs for Easter


----------



## Goblin

And one day I'll remember where I hid them

TPBMP iwas really Jack the Ripper's cousin's best friend's daughter


----------



## Hairazor

You said you wouldn't tell

TPBMP cries at sad movies


----------



## Goblin

You know what they say.........
You'll laugh
You'll cry
You'll kiss 6 bucks goobye!

TPBMP likes to sing in the rain


----------



## Hairazor

And in the shower

TPBMP loves yard work


----------



## Goblin

Not really up to it anymore

TPBMP glued their Halloween mask on again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe, but I didn't glue it on me.......


The person below my post watches SyFy's "FaceOff"


----------



## Hairazor

I wish, can't get it here

TPBMP never eats breakfast


----------



## Dark Angel 27

On the contrary, I never miss breakfast!

TPBMP doesn't like fake eggs for breakfast!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, they're not as bad if served with fake bacon.....:googly:


The person below my post likes coffee.


----------



## Hairazor

Hate the taste but love the smell of it first thing in the morning

TPBMP needs a haircut


----------



## Goblin

Which one?

TPBMP was slapped by the doctor as a baby............several times1


----------



## Hairazor

^ He claimed he had lost count

TPBMP likes to visit graveyards


----------



## Goblin

Sometimes

TPBMP accidently locked themself in the closet


----------



## RoxyBlue

No locks on our closets so we're safe on that one


The person below my post has hiked on a mountain trail


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Yes, but sadly not in a long time.

The person below my post is a news junkie.


----------



## Hairazor

It's like you can see me in front of the TV

TPBMP is a champion speller


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Um...no. Not unless you count assistance from a dictionary or a spell checker. I do enjoy watching the Scripps National Spelling Bee. Not sure if it's because of envy or admiration.

The Person below my post plays part time in a band.


----------



## Auberginer

I sing pretty hard in the shower.

The person below my post has crippling depression.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP ran their submarine a ground AGAIN


----------



## Hairazor

Again!

TPBMP slept in this morning


----------



## Auberginer

It's about 5am, but something has been telling me to go back to bed... make that two somethings! Good night! Or uh... Good morning?

The person below my post really likes chicken salad


----------



## Goblin

The chicken ate the salad

TPBMP went joyriding in a flying saucer!
Boy are the martians pissed off too!


----------



## Hairazor

Well, I didn't crash it!!

TPBMP thinks 132 days till Halloween is not enough to get ready


----------



## Goblin

That's what my goblins are for

TPBMP rollerskates on their roof


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Only in my dreams and right before I fly.

The person below my post rides their hoverboard to work.


----------



## Hairazor

Wishes that were so

TPBMP likes to do "The Chicken Dance"


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I don't think I've ever done "The Chicken Dance" in my life or that "Bunny Hop Dance" people do at weddings. I've always wanted to dance the Bunny Hop at a wedding :::sigh::: One more thing for my bucket list. 

The person below my post plans on working all weekend on their 2017 HauntForum $20 prop challenge entry.


----------



## Goblin

TPBMP is actually from the planet Mars


----------



## Hairazor

Just because I like Mars Bars?

TPBMP likes toast with marmalade


----------



## Goblin

Grape Jelly

TPBMP once starred in a really crummy horror movie!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I wish.

TPBMP likes to sneak into the town/apartment pool at night to take a refreshing swim.


----------



## Hairazor

I know for a fact you can get arrested for that

TPBMP likes Escargot


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gross, and no

The person below my post likes oysters on the half shell


----------



## Hairazor

Haven't had any for years but remember I found them OK

TPBMP hasn't voted for their favorite prop yet so better get at it


----------



## Lord Homicide

True dat yo.

TPBMP was in the adult film industry.


----------



## Hairazor

I am an adult and I have seen film---

TPBMP likes to dip their donuts in coffee


----------



## Goblin

Coffee gives me heartburn

TPAMP talks to light bulbs


----------



## Hairazor

Well you have to ask them righty tighty

TPBMP thinks the Eclipse was a show just for him/her


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You mean it wasn't??!

TPBMP is going on vacation soon.


----------



## Goblin

Maybe next year

TPBMP wears a hockey mask to work


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't even own one, so no.

The person below my post likes strawberry shortcake.


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

TPBMP gets tingly when there is lightening about


----------



## Goblin

Only if it strikes me

TPBMP wrestles alligators


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not if I can outrun 'em.

TPBMP has a beloved dog they "affectionately" named Satan.


----------



## Hairazor

Ohh, I'll put that on the list for future pets

TPBMP wants to build an animatronic prop for Halloween this year


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP sells their neighbor's house on ebay when they're on vacation


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, but it's an idea. :devil:

The person below my post is going to spend the weekend deicing their driveway.


----------



## Hairazor

I'll let sweetie do that

TPBMP still has a few Halloween items lurking in plain sight around the house


----------



## Goblin

Of course I do

TPBMP onced dated a serial killer named "Squirrely"


----------



## Hairazor

I thought you promised not to tell

TPBMP can't out run a snail


----------



## Goblin

No, but I can out swim a shark

TPBMP likes to dress as a ledprechaun


----------



## Hairazor

What can I say, I like green

TPBMP won't eat brown M&Ms


----------



## PrettyGhoul

What? They make brown M&Ms? I don't even pay attention, it's chocolate and I snarf it down. 

The person below my post is going to a concert this weekend.


----------



## Goblin

Hadn't planned on it.

TPBMP is nicknamed SNARFO because of the way she eats M&Ms


----------



## Hairazor

Bwahahaha

TPBMP thinks Krampus is when you get a charleyhorse


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I think I would get a charley horse running away from Krampus. 

The person below my post thinks the current flu epidemic is the start of the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Hairazor

You mean it's not

TPBMP thinks calluses come from calisthenics


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's theoretically possible you can get them that way:jol:

The person below my post is experiencing unseasonably cold weather.


----------



## Hairazor

So true

TPBMP wishes they were on vacation


----------



## Goblin

Maybe this year.

TPBMP declared war on China.........AGAIN


----------



## Hairazor

And got ignored - again

TPBMP likes to roller skate in a buffalo herd


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Well I haven't yet but it is the *last* item on my bucket list.  

The person below my post already has an idea for their First 2018 Prop Challenge entry.


----------



## Hairazor

Why yes I do

TPBMP speaks a second language


----------



## Goblin

I speak fluent Japenese......Just nobody understands what I say

TPBMP likes chocolate-covered French fries


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I might if I ever tried them.

The person below my post is planning on hosting a big family Easter dinner this year.


----------



## Hairazor

Well it's a thought 

TPBMP is a card carrying member of a Secret Society


----------



## Goblin

It's so secret even I can't find it?

&PBMP likes to hunt big game.......in their closet!


----------



## Hairazor

Where else would you find it?

TPBMP is going to an Easter Egg Hunt this year


----------



## Goblin

Nope
TPBMP mugged the Easter Bunny


----------



## Hairazor

If you didn't see it happen, it didn't happen

TPBMP tried to make snow angels in the mud


----------



## scareme

Plenty in the snow, never in the mud. 

TPBMP hasn't seen me on here in a long time.


----------



## Goblin

Hasn't or has TPBMP?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pretty sure you haven't:jol:

The person below my post is longing for spring weather


----------



## Goblin

I'm an Autumn person

TPBMP throws rocks at planes flying over


----------



## Hairazor

I try to do my part to keep the airway clear of flying objects

TPBMP likes cold pizza for breakfast


----------



## scareme

Not in this lifetime. 

TPBM Is going to have beautiful weather today. They might even go outside and enjoy it.


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, yes yes

TPBMP got up cranky this morning


----------



## Goblin

Who? Me? That's for old people like Roxy! 

TPBMP used to date Freddy Kruger in college.


----------



## Hairazor

He was good at cutting through all the red tape

TPBMP has an eidetic memory


----------



## Johnnylee

Nope but sounds fun.

TPBMP has ate mountain oysters before?


----------



## Hairazor

Uck no!

TPBMP is still trying to get the rest of last Fall's leaves picked up


----------



## Johnnylee

Nope all clean now

TPBMP loves jumping from planes?


----------



## Goblin

Sometimes

TPBMP talks to cocanuts


----------



## Johnnylee

Yea to my neighbors

TPBMP is still looking for a mate


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, have a wonderful one I married almost 30 years ago and he mods here, too

The person below my post is thinking about going to the beach this weekend.


----------



## Johnnylee

No our beach Myrtle beach sucks now and cool we have been married for 31 years also.

TPBMP has been to Glen burnie Maryland before


----------



## Hairazor

No

TPBMP likes to run around in the rain


----------



## Johnnylee

no


TPBMP has served time in the military


----------



## Hairazor

No

TPBMP likes to play hopscotch with neighborhood kids


----------



## Johnnylee

Not this old man they just reattached my legs not long ago so no jumping for me.

TPBMP has a big family


----------



## Hairazor

Not particularly 

TPBMP loves Flea Markets


----------



## Johnnylee

yes I do


TPBMP loves walking on the beach


----------



## Goblin

Yes I do

TPBMP was abducted by aliens as a child and that explains everything


----------



## Hairazor

Does it show?

TPBMP believes in ghosts


----------



## Johnnylee

Yes I do,ive died in a wreck and had a OBE.

TPBMP has been to Myrtle beach


----------



## Hairazor

Not in this lifetime

TPBMP needs to get flowers planted for the season


----------



## RoxyBlue

Already done!

The person below my post has never had a traffic ticket.


----------



## Johnnylee

Thats right even if I did use a prayer of judgement.


TPBMP is ready for vacation.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I really am but sadly I can't afford one.

The person below my post is worried about the upcoming hurricane season.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP thinks their neighbors are really martians


----------



## Hairazor

They just moved in yesterday so maybe--

TPBMP can't get moving in the morning without their coffee


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Yes, hazel green eyes.

The person below my post is going camping for Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## Hairazor

Alas, no

TPBMP likes breakfast in bed


----------



## Goblin

All three meals actually

TPBMP tries to fly a kite indoors using an electric fan


----------



## Hairazor

Got tangled in the string

TPBMP likes their toasted marshmallows good and blackened


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only if I'm making s'mores

The person below my post likes otters


----------



## Hairazor

Who doesn't?

TPBMP will be in a parade for the 4th of July


----------



## Goblin

I am?

TPBMP dresses up as Benjamin Franklin for the Fourth of July.


----------



## Hairazor

I quit because it hurts when the lightening hits the key

TPBMP talks to the flowers to make them grow


----------



## Hairazor

Alas, no

TPBMP loves fireworks


----------



## Goblin

Especially when they're in the living room!


TPBMP often challenges their neighbors to sword fight


----------



## Hairazor

Had to stop, they keep calling the police

TPBMP had a family gathering for the 4th


----------



## RoxyBlue

It was just me, Spooky1, and the dog


The person below my post is working on a prop.


----------



## Hairazor

Pondering one

TPBMP keeps their skeletons in their closet


----------



## Goblin

and they keep picking the lock too!

TPBMP is STILL late for school!


----------



## Hairazor

I got a pass

TPBMP doesn't like to go barefoot


----------



## Goblin

Only when I go outside.

TPBMP makes homemade wine by stomping grapes barefoot in their bathtub.


----------



## Hairazor

Gives it that extra something

TPBMP likes to roller skate around town


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not this time of year; it's to hot!

The person below my post barbecues most nights during the summer.


----------



## Hairazor

Don't have a BBQ grill

TPBMP is busy practicing makeup techniques for their next Halloween persona


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not yet but soon.

The person below my post watched at least one horror movie this weekend.


----------



## Hairazor

Does the News count?

TPBMP slept in this morning


----------



## Goblin

Slept in what

TPBMP was the one who taught Micheal Myers to drive


----------



## Hairazor

Someone had to

TPBMP likes to sing in the rain


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I *do* enjoy singing in the rain, especially Gene Kelly's "Singin' In The Rain".

The person below my post likes to stomp and splash around in rain puddles.


----------



## Hairazor

I would if I had time

TPBMP likes to sample various deep fried insects and such


----------



## Goblin

Why deep fry them? 

TPBMP wants to have a musical seance


----------



## Hairazor

That would be fun

TPBMP wants to win the lottery


----------



## Goblin

who doesn't?

TPBMP rides a bicycle in funeral prosessions


----------



## Hairazor

Only till they kick me out

TPBMP eats crackers in bed


----------



## RoxyBlue

I may have at some point.

The person below my post needs another skeleton for Halloween.


----------



## Hairazor

Always

TPBMP is counting the days until Halloween


----------



## Goblin

You mean it's not?

TPBMP opened a dance studio for dead people and was surprised that nobody enrolled!


----------



## Hairazor

TPBMP kept peeking in the window hoping to see dancing dead people


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Well, it _was_ Halloween and I _did_ drink quite a bit of Goblin's homemade moonshine.  

The person below my post forgot to set their clock back an hour and hasn't caught on yet.


----------



## Goblin

I just steal somebody elses!

TPBMP lost all the daylight they were saving


----------



## Hairazor

Sure did

TPBMP wants to try edible glitter


----------



## Goblin

Ladies first!

TPBMP uses combat boots for tap shoes


----------



## Hairazor

Whatever works


TPBMP has an underground railway for turkeys trying to escape the Thanksgiving massacre


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'd like to say yes but um no....because I love Thanksgiving...turkey, gravy, stuffing. Plus I'm a major carnivore. I'd love to be a vegetarian but then I think of prime rib (yorkshire pudding with real beef drippings not vegetable oil - for pete's sake) and hamburgers...yum.

The person below my post is working Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not me. I was traveling that day.

The person below my post is on Santa's naughty list this year.


----------



## Hairazor

The usual

TPBMP has to go over the river and thru the woods to get to Grandma's house


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Over the river through the woods and clear across the country.

TPBMP is looking forward to pumpkin pie on Christmas


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, I'm good with them being over. There'll be another one in a couple months or so:jol:

The person below my post is thinking about doing something different for Halloween this year.


----------



## Hairazor

Always


TPBMP has already broken their New Year's Resolutions


----------



## Goblin

Om a million pieces

TPBM mugged the Easter Bunny for his candy


----------



## Hairazor

I swear it wasn't me, now how do I get this dye off my fingers


TPBMP wants a Hippopotamus for Christmas next year


----------



## Goblin

That's what I got this Christmas!

TPBMP thinks their neighbors are Klingons!


----------



## Hairazor

You mean they are not!!!


TPBMP likes to make bird calls in crowded stores


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, I prefer low pitched growling. Clears the crowd faster.

The person below my post is expecting snow this week.


----------



## Hairazor

Oh, yes and sub-zero weather


TPBMP hibernated during the above mentioned weather


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, no such weather in my neck of the country. I do keep hoping it will freeze here this winter (clear out some of the bugs) but I don't think that's happened for a couple of decades.

The person below my post is going to build an army of killer snowmen this weekend.


----------



## Hairazor

It's a thought


TPBMP would love to go bungee jumping


----------



## Goblin

Not in this life

TPBMP instigated the imfamous turtle/lizard war


----------



## Hairazor

Someone had to


TPBMP likes cold Pizza for breakfast


----------



## Goblin

Bacon and eggs

TPBMP let's a smile be her umbrella on a rainy day...…..and always looks like a drowned rat!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Well not always, just when I'm trying to let a smile be my umbrella on a rainy day.

The person below my post is in serious need of a vacation.


----------



## Hairazor

Oh yes


TPBMP would like to be a walk on in a sit com


----------



## Goblin

Or ssit in on walk on

TPBMP lies in wait for the Easter Bunny


----------



## Hairazor

Who doesn't?


TPBMP thinks multi colored Easter eggs come from multi colored bunnies


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wait, they DON'T!?!?!

The person below my post has a dog.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No but the person below your post wants a dog (sadly she has a cat that does not).

The person below my post bought edible grass for their child's (grandchild's) Easter basket.


----------



## Hairazor

They have such a thing?

TPBMP is itching to get at yard work


----------



## Goblin

Poison ivy?

TPBMP sings to frogs


----------



## graveyardmaster

Always Goblin lol

TPBMP Thinks of Halloween 24/7


----------



## Hairazor

Oh, yes


TPBMP has gotten their yard ready for Spring


----------



## RoxyBlue

Almost

The person below my post is planting vegetables in the garden.


----------



## Goblin

No.....in the ground

TPBMP talks to cheese


----------



## Hairazor

Well, it's good to keep on cheese's good side


TPBMP likes to jump in puddles after a good rain


----------



## Dreadmakr

False. Well, at least not much. Well not any more.


The Person below my post thinks hotdogs should be made with natural casings, so that when you bite them, they snap back.


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds good to me


TPBMP likes to take a leisurely bath with scented candles all over the room


----------



## Dreadmakr

No. They mess up my sinuses, and give me a headache.


TPBMP wants a 20 pound bag of Oreo cookies and some onion dip,


----------



## Hairazor

Not big on Oreos but love me some Onion Dip


TPBMP wants to hole up in an air conditioned spot today


----------



## Dreadmakr

TPBMP favorite band is The Zombies


----------



## Goblin

I doubt it

TPBMP fell in love with their reflection in the mirror


----------



## Dreadmakr

No possible way. LOL


TPBMP drinks bourbon with yoo-hoo over ice


----------



## Hairazor

Ummm, no


TPBMP slept in this morning


----------



## Dreadmakr

I wish.


TPBMP drives a chartreuse micro-bus


----------



## Hairazor

I only wish


TPBMP is in full Halloween mode


----------



## Dreadmakr

I would be, except that I am currently in the middle of some important house hold renovation. But as soon as it is done, it will be full speed ahead in Halloween mode.


TPBMP is in fact very worried that people will find out that they tend to get freaked out in Halloween haunts


----------



## Hairazor

Aren't you supposed to?


TPBMP likes to splash in puddles


----------



## Dreadmakr

Especially really big puddles.


TPBMP still thinks the moon is made of cheese.


----------



## Hairazor

You, you mean it's not?

TPBMP thinks you can substitute grass seeds for poppy seeds


----------



## Dreadmakr

Yeah that's right man.
Grass seeds are great man.
They make everything seem so wow.
Oops... you were talking about the other kind of grass seed, weren't you.
^ ^
TPBMP actually thinks ^that^ is funny


----------



## Hairazor

Of course

TPBMP would like a part in a Horror movie


----------



## Dreadmakr

It would be cool, wouldn't it.


TPBMP would not hesitate to walk on water...
But only if it is frozen solid


----------



## Hairazor

Frozen, why didn't I think of that

TPBMP secretly wants to be a Super Hero


----------



## Dreadmakr

Yes, but unfortunately I don't have Tony Starks' or Bruce Wayne's money to make it happen


TPBMP wants to be able to drive George Jetson's car.


----------



## Hairazor

That would be Rad


TPBMP would like to run a Marathon


----------



## Dreadmakr

Well, I'd like to _*be able*_ to run a Marathon.
But even if I could run anymore, I would probably collapse within the first 50 feet.

TPBMP would probably split a gut laughing watching me collapsed within the first 50 feet of a Marathon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I would never be so cruel:jol:

The person below my post has finished a prop for Halloween


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not yet. Still working on some home repairs.


TPBMP loves Trick-or Treaters... Baked, Broiled or Fried.


----------



## Hairazor

Any way I can get them

TPBMP buys Halloween candy early then has to buy more after eating it all


----------



## Dreadmakr

Hey!! That was supposed to be a secret.


TPBMP likes Renfield brand ice cream.
Especially with extra spiders sprinkled on it.


----------



## Hairazor

Only if the spiders are crunchy


TPBMP would like a pet tarantula


----------



## Dreadmakr

Hey, It would fit right in with my Haunt theme.


TPBMP likes beer on breakfast cereal


----------



## scareme

Only if it's domestic. The cereal, that is. 

TPBMP has no idea who I am.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Very true
Would I be concerned if I did?


TPBMP has someone else do all the real work, while telling everyone they build their own Halloween props.


----------



## scareme

So what has my husband been telling you? You know it takes some skill to tell others how to do it. And if I told others I build my own props they'd never believe me. My reputation precedes me. 

TPBMP is not ready for Halloween yet, but will be by Oct. 30th.


----------



## Dreadmakr

I sure am going to try to be.
Don't want to disappoint the TOTs


TPBMP enjoys a left over candy omelette every November 1st morning


----------



## Hairazor

Ohhh, New idea

TPBMP likes to whistle while putting props together


----------



## Dreadmakr

It helps minimize the expletives when things are not going the way I want them to go.


TPBMP once camped out over night on Bela Lugosi's grave.


----------



## scareme

You've got that mixed up. I listen to The Whistler while making props.
https://archive.org/details/The_Whistler_508_Episodes

TPBMP has never listened to old time radio programs.


----------



## Hairazor

I probably heard them when they weren't so old

TPBMP likes to try Halloween makeup looks all year long


----------



## Dreadmakr

I'm frightening enough without makeup 
8^)


TPBMP gives out ketchup packets instead of candy on Halloween


----------



## Hairazor

Doesn't everyone?

TPBMP gives out olive pits as Halloween treats


----------



## Dreadmakr

I have to get rid of them somehow.


TPBMP takes a bite of each piece of candy before giving it out, 
so as to be sure that it hasn't been tampered with.


----------



## Hairazor

Seems prudent

TPBMP buys candy for Halloween then doesn't turn on the light and says, "Oh well, no one came I'll just have to eat it myself" _(Actually had a friend who used to do this)_


----------



## Dreadmakr

Hey... how did you know about that?
Did we go the same high school or something?


Banned for not telling the people at work that the full moon causes certain changes in her appearance and behavior.


----------



## Hairazor

Surprise!!

TPBMP wants to go trick or drinking on Halloween


----------



## Dreadmakr

Only if they are serving Bloody Maries.
Okay, Okay. 
Just about any bloody body laid out on the bar will do.


TPBMP went to law school, but never passed the Bar...
any bar... What a lush


----------



## Hairazor

Hick-up


TPBMP wears bunny slippers to work


----------



## Dreadmakr

Yes I do, but they are customized with steal toes and leather soles.


TPBMP enjoys a good fresh bat soup with eye of newt tea for dinner


----------



## Goblin

Doe it come sugar free?

TPBMP thinks raisins can really sing and dance


----------



## Dreadmakr

Are you implying that they can't?


TPBMP loves children...
Baked, boiled or fried, but not too spicy.


----------



## Goblin

You made me hungry

TPBMP makes their own Halloween candy......and that's how the grease fire started


----------



## Dreadmakr

And I only use the finest quality bone flour, rat milk, bat wing chips, and maggot butter


TPBMP ordered up five pounds of my home made Halloween candy


----------



## Hairazor

For rat poison!!


TPBMP wants Haggis for Thanksgiving


----------



## Dreadmakr

I intend to serve it to guest that I hope won't stay to long.
8^)


TPBMP enjoys a nice hot bowl of Poisoned Rat Soup


----------



## Hairazor

Only on weekends


TPBMP has an imaginary co-worker he/she blames all mistakes on


----------



## Dreadmakr

No!!
He is real!!
I swear he is real!!
And he is a real screw-up


TPBMP scares more people without a costume, than with one.


----------



## Hairazor

One of my talents

TPBMP is giving refuge to a turkey this Thanksgiving


----------



## Dreadmakr

Well...
I am letting it think its in a refuge.
Meanwhile, I am keeping it very well fed


TPBMP grinds her teeth at night.
Then she uses a super fine file to give them a nice sharp edge.


----------



## Hairazor

It's like you have a window into my sleep habits

TPBMP falls asleep in front of the TV


----------



## Dreadmakr

Every night.


TPBMP sleeps in a Santa suit


----------



## Hairazor

Keeps me warm


TPBMP likes a little rum in their egg nog


----------



## Dreadmakr

Actually, I prefer hot chocolate.


TPBMP likes a little coffee with her brandy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Much rather have a little coffee with my Irish whiskey

The person below my post is thinking a trip to Cozumel might be nice this time of year.


----------



## Hairazor

Thinking but not doing


TPBMP has baked way too many cookies for Christmas this year


----------



## Dreadmakr

True.
But I know just how to deal with the overage (he said with his mouth full of cookies)

TPBMP mixes sliced garlic into the brownie mix before putting it in the oven


----------



## Hairazor

Ohhh, the aroma


TPBMP unwraps his gifts under the tree and wraps them back up again before Christmas


----------



## Dreadmakr

Its just the boy in me.
e
TPBMP wraps the gifts she gives with chewing gum wrapper and duct tap


----------



## Goblin

Duct tap?

TPBMP frequently gets lost in their closet


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers


TPBMP likes to watch the stars at night


----------



## Dreadmakr

Yes I do.
Except when I get caught and charged as a peeping tom.
Darn you Scarlett Johansson. _8_^_)_

TPBMP likes to dunk chocolate chip cookies in orange soda


----------



## Hairazor

Noooo

TPBMP greets each day with a happy outlook


----------



## Dreadmakr

Typically yes

TPBMP gathers wild flowers for no particular reason


----------



## Hairazor

Sure, why not

TPBMP likes to go barefoot outside


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not since I was in my 20s.

TPBMP has a massive collection of very cruel animal traps


----------



## Hairazor

NO way


TPBMP likes to swim with flippers


----------



## Goblin

Would that be Susie Flippers?

TBMP likes to sing opera at funerals


----------



## Hairazor

Only t the grave site


TPBMP likes to put bacon bits on their hot fudge sunday


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not in a million years
In my green beans yes.
But never on a sundae

TPBMP washes down their peanut butter cups with grape soda


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, sorry to say I never thought of it. Doesn't sound bad though.

TPBMP loves PB & Bacon on rye.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not happening.
I don't like rye.
But I might try it on a ciabatta roll

TPBMP thinks fine ground, dried spider carcass should be on everyone's spice shelf


----------



## Hairazor

Perhaps witches


TPBMP plants potatoes by the light of the moon


----------



## Dreadmakr

It was noon when I started with the tomatoes, but yes, I did end up finishing with the potatoes in the moonlight.

TPBMP considers french fries with catsup to be a helping of fruit and veggies.


----------



## Hairazor

So says President Reagan

TPBMP worries about this little piggy who has none


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not really.
Because this little piggy went to market, and will be back with the groceries soon

TPBMP sits for hours, looking for pattern variations in a well lighted, perfectly smooth, painted white wall


----------



## Hairazor

They're there

TPBMP can ride a unicycle


----------



## Dreadmakr

Only if it has been converted into part of a bicycle.

TPBMP thinks apple butter is better than peanut butter


----------



## Hairazor

Depends

TPBMP eats fried chicken with a knife and fork


----------



## Dreadmakr

Never!!!
Fried chicken is finger food.
Though I have to argue with my wife about it all the time.
She actually thinks I should a use knife and fork.
But I say you can't get to all the meat if you don't use your fingers to hold and turn the fried chicken.

TPBMP uses a knife to eat peas, and puts catsup on corn on the cob.


----------



## Hairazor

TPBMP wants a hippopotamus for Christmas


----------



## Dreadmakr

TPBMP set grandma up to be run over by a reindeer


----------



## PrettyGhoul

OMG who told??! Is there a video?? No, no! Never happened...I love my Grandma!!

TPBMP believes it's OK to blackmail online friends.


----------



## Hairazor

Just a little friendly give and take??


TPBMP can pat their head and rub their belly while hopping on one foot


----------



## Dreadmakr

But not without falling over and breaking something, typically a part of my body.

TPBMP Thinks its funny when someone falls down and gets hurt.


----------



## Goblin

HA! HA! HA! HA! HA! HA! HA! HA! HA! HA! HA! and HA!

TPBMP likes to hunt pink poka dot elephants


----------



## Hairazor

Doesn't everyone?


TPBMP likes green eggs and ham


----------



## Dreadmakr

Especally when they are served with green hash browns.

TPBMP has painted the walls purple with green poka dots


----------



## Hairazor

Lively


TPBMP is using the "shut down" time to make Halloween props


----------



## Dreadmakr

Actually, I am considered essential, so I don't have to suffer the shut down.
But I have been using my free time trying to better organize all the (mostly Halloween related) information I have stored on my 2-terabyte exterior hard drive.

TPBMP dips gram crackers in catsup


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You know...it was a period, in time, of my life (where the hell is that wine!!) when I was trying to express, you know something....

TPBMP refuses to watch the movie Heidi


----------



## Dreadmakr

But I might watch a re-imaged version, where Heidi is a "Bad Seed", and her grandfather is a serial killer.

TPBMP is beginning to think there is something seriously wrong with me


----------



## Hairazor

Bwahahaha


TPBMP eats crackers in bed


----------



## Dreadmakr

Never!!

Potato chips yes.
Cookies yes.
But never crackers.

TPBMP was very close with Freddie Kruger before he was famous


----------



## Hairazor

Still


TPBMP loves wicked wild thunderstorms


----------



## Dreadmakr

Absolutely I do

TPBMP believes in the right to keep and bare arms...
and any other body parts that can be hacked off of a victim.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I _do_ believe in the right to keep and bear arms; not so much the right to hack off body parts from an unwilling victim.

TPBMP has long hair.


----------



## Hairazor

Since Covid it has gotten longer


TPBMP thinks breakfast is the best meal of the day


----------



## graveyardmaster

Yes i do Hairazor its the most important meal of the day....

TPBMP is enjoying a lazy sunday...


----------



## Dreadmakr

I was.
But now I'm dealing with a busy Wednesday

TPBMP has pink hair with purple streaks


----------



## Hairazor

Well I have had pink hair but no streaks


TPBMP wants to try walking on water


----------



## Dreadmakr

Doesn't everyone at one time or another.
Unfortunately, the only person who has ever succeeded at that isn't physically here to show me how.

TPBMP enjoys eating pickled rabbit ears.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ I think I recently read about and saw a (doctored) picture of Kanye West walking on water. Just saying. 

Ew... I would never eat pickled rabbit ears! Is that a thing? I have to google it.

TPBMP use to play Jacks when they were young.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope, not me.
I never had an interest in jacks.
I typically played with my train set, or one of my science kits.
If I played outside, I usually played army or cowboys and Indians or something similar.

TPBMP pretended that Barby cheated on Ken with GI Joe.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but I can see why she might have:googly:

The person below my post wears funny socks


----------



## Dreadmakr

Do you really think my Doctor Who sox are funny?

TPBMP will only eats a bananas if the peals are almost completely brown


----------



## Goblin

Nope.

TPBMP forgot to duck when I set off my glitter cannon!


----------



## Hairazor

"Spits glitter" Yes


TPBMP is counting the days till Halloween


----------



## Goblin

What comes after five?

TPBMP glued their mask on again


----------



## Hairazor

Won't fall off that way


TPBMP has a huge stash of toilet paper and counts it daily


----------



## Dreadmakr

Absotively posilutely 

TPBMP uses a harnessed service werewolf


----------



## Hairazor

Not anymore


TPBMP likes breakfast food for supper


----------



## Dreadmakr

Mmmmmm cocoa puffs.

TPBMP likes to enjoy a nice glass of wolfsbane wine on the evening of the full moon.


----------



## Goblin

Absolutely

TPBMP cries when Halloween is over


----------



## Hairazor

Doesn't everyone?


TPBMP starts planning next year's Halloween on Nov. 1


----------



## Dreadmakr

Yep.
Unfortunately I wasn't able to get a lot of the prep done.

TPBMP Rents a barn to store all the Halloween stuff.


----------



## Goblin

Naw, I just use the netherworld!

TPBMP likes to eat clams shell and all!


----------



## Dreadmakr

No thank you.
I prefer other sources of calcium.

TPBMP thinks people are really afraid of him/her


----------



## Hairazor

The smart ones


TPBMP wants a pony for their birthday


----------



## Dreadmakr

No...
I said I want a horse skeleton.

TPBMP enjoys roasting rubber chickens


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not anymore, the odor displeases certain family members. It's always something. 

TPBMP likes dressing up their dog as Santa Claus


----------



## Hairazor

She won't let me near her with a costume


TPBMP wrapped all their presents in tar paper


----------



## Dreadmakr

Only once. And only because it was the only paper I had on hand.

TPBMP uses buttermilk to make hot chocolate


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, just regular milk

The person below my post has received a Secret Santa gift.


----------



## Dreadmakr

No... Not recently anyway.

TPBMP has never missed an episode of The Bachelor


----------



## Goblin

Oh? Which episode was that?

TPBMP stole Santa's sleugh and went joyriding!


----------



## Dreadmakr

And it was a real kick too.

TPBMP loves an icy cold chocolate mint julip


----------



## Hairazor

Um, maybe


TPBMP has a bushel of Mistletoe and plans to use it


----------



## Dreadmakr

Liberally

TPBMP paints Santa's name under the word STOP on stop signs


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Never!!! <gasps in horrified disbelief>

TPBMP hunts down Santa's elves and harasses them.


----------



## Dreadmakr

I could neve do that.
My wife would kill me if I did.

TPBMP is very good friends with TPAMP


----------



## Hairazor

I hope so


TPBMP tries to stay up Christmas Eve to get a peek at Santa


----------



## Dreadmakr

Actually, I use a bunch of security cameras placed in strategic locations.

TPBMP looks forward to Christmas primarily for the eggnog.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Eggnog, Wine, Champagne, Tequila...all part of the magic of Christmas!

TPBMP has a plan to kidnap _Rudolph_!


----------



## Hairazor

I could use the night light 



TPBMP ate all the Christmas candy they made for others


----------



## Dreadmakr

Oops

TPBMP thinks that's a bad thing


----------



## Hairazor

Only if I did it

TPBMP caught the Elf on the Shelf raiding the fridge


----------



## Dreadmakr

Elf burger Yum.

TPBMP just said "Ewww, that's awful"


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Well in a way. I did say yuk, gross.

TPBMP _received_ real coal this year.


----------



## Hairazor

How else you gonna stoke the fires


TPBMP is planning a movie fest for New Year's Eve


----------



## Dreadmakr

True.
But can't decide between Star Wars, Star Trek, or Lord of the Rings

TPBMP plans to spend New Years day binge watching old Heckle and Jeckle cartoons, followed by Betty Boop cartoons


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sadly no. I did have the day off but I spent it sleeping, eating and watching the last two episodes of "The Game Of Thrones".

TPBMP has already planned their Valentine's Day surprise for their loved one.


----------



## Hairazor

What?? I have to surprise him??


TPBMP wants a snow day from work


----------



## Dreadmakr

I want a lot more than one actually

TPBMP is afraid of moths


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only if they’re carrying weapons.

The person below my post loves snakes.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Baked, Broiled, and especially fried.

TPBMP eats enjoys hot dogs.
Particularly roast beagle.


----------



## Goblin

Mmmmmm.....tasty!

TPBMP likes to rollerskate in the closet


----------



## Hairazor

Won't fall over that way


TPBMP is going to set a lair for the Easter Bunny


----------



## Bone To Pick

"Where's my hasenpfeffer!.......and chocolate eggs!"

TPBMP narrowly missed being struck by lightning, only to be hit by a Skittles rainbow.


----------



## Hairazor

Now I blink in color


TPBMP refuses to go anywhere without their lucky charm


----------



## Dreadmakr

And I'm lucky to have it.

TPBMP always keep some cold milk at the ready to pour on their lucky charms


----------



## graveyardmaster

ummm whats lucky charms lost here....

TPBMP decorates for Halloween at the beginning of the Ber months.


----------



## Bone To Pick

So true it's disgusting. Maybe someday I'll start decorating in FeBerary?

TPBMP feared the Ides of March so much they made a yard haunt for it.


----------



## Hairazor

And fun it was!!

TPBMP keeps a lighted pumpkin all year long


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, no, but we do keep a Scaretaker in our formal living room all year round.

The person below my post has ridden in a hot air balloon.


----------



## Hairazor

I wish!!!!

*TPBMP is plotting an Easter Bunny kidnapping*


----------



## Spooky1

Wait, I thought that was a Playboy bunny!

TPBMP digs up cemeteries to get cheap skeletons.


----------



## Hairazor

Who doesn't?

TPBMP is making a list of little known graveyards for that ^ very purpose


----------



## Goblin

TPBMP lives in fear of my return!


----------



## Hairazor

Indubitably 

TPBMP has been known to spit into the wind


----------



## Goblin

I've bee known to spit fireballs!💥💥💥💥
TPBMP tried to rewrite the Declaration of Independence........with crayons!


----------



## Hairazor

Did you get your copy?

TPBMP has an imaginary friend


----------



## Goblin

He's standing right behind you.......holding an axe!

TPBMP raises stinkbugs for pets


----------



## Hairazor

Someone has to

TPBMP has a used chewing gum collection


----------



## Goblin

*WHO TOLD?*
TPBMP stole ET's spaceship!


----------



## Hairazor

Want a ride?

TPBMP hides in bushes to scare passersby


----------



## Goblin

*BOO!*
*TPBMP has a rocket powered pogo stick*


----------



## Hairazor

TPBMP has a pet Bumble Bee


----------



## Goblin

Name is bumbles

TPBMP gets lost in their closet


----------



## Hairazor

Possible

TPBMP has a tombstone all picked out


----------



## Goblin

*Old news!

TPBMP thinks their neighbors are aliens!*


----------



## Hairazor

Which neighbors?

TPBMP wears a nitecap to bed


----------



## graveyardmaster

I dont wear a nitecap but i drink it Hairazor hehehe....

TPBMP sings in the shower


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP carrys a Ouija board everywhere they go


----------



## Hairazor

It's a thought

TPBMP has a countdown calendar to Halloween made with a tooth for each day


----------



## Goblin

Yes.........someone else's!

TPBMP keeps heir tumor collection in he garage


----------



## Hairazor

Where else?

TPBMP types with two fingers


----------



## graveyardmaster

Toes Actually lol

TPBMP craves Chocolate


----------



## Goblin

Use to.........caffeine is bad for me

TPBMP took the wrong turn at Alberquerkee


----------



## Hairazor

Always

TPBMP has tried to raise the Dead


----------



## Goblin

👻👻👻👻👻

TPBMP was once a Rockette


----------



## Hairazor

TPBMP is a night owl


----------



## Goblin

I was born at 3 am........what do you think?

TPBMP wants to be a Goblin


----------



## Hairazor

There is only one of you

TPBMP has a whole family of pet rocks


----------



## Goblin

They'll attack on command too

TPBMP's goldfish attacks them


----------



## Hairazor

Vicious poppets 

TPBMP names clouds


----------



## Goblin

Most of them

TPBMP trips over twigs


----------



## Hairazor

Oh, you saw that

TPBMP has a little Black Book and every page is black


----------



## Goblin

It's multocolored

TPBMP is a chicken wrangler


----------



## Hairazor

Bok bok

TPBMP likes to sprinkle cinnamon on their vanilla ice cream


----------



## Goblin

Not really

TPBMP throws firecrackers at Godzilla


----------



## Hairazor

And runs fast afterward

TPBMP carries on conversations with their imaginary friend


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor said:


> And runs fast afterward
> 
> TPBMP carries on conversations with my imaginary friend


He mentioned your name!

TPBMP likes to skinny dip in swamps


----------



## Hairazor

Very cooling

TPBMP can pat their head and rub their tummy at the same time while whistling Yankee Doodle Dandy


----------



## Goblin

And dance a jig!

TPBMP makes tuxedos for penguins


----------



## Hairazor

Tiny stitches

TPBMP sleeps with a teddy bear


----------



## Goblin

Well......there's a teddy involved 
TPBMP raises pickles for fun and profit


----------



## Hairazor

Why else would you raise them?

TPBMP is ticklish on the top of their head


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP travels by riding mower to work


----------



## Hairazor

When it works

TPBMP likes to eat in front of the TV


----------



## Goblin

Sometimes

TPBMP talks to bugs


----------



## Hairazor

Yeah, I say scram

TPBMP likes to howl at the Moon


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't everybody?
TPBMP skinnydips in quicksand


----------



## Hairazor

Keeps your clothes cleaner that way

TPBMP always sticks his/her tongue out when having picture taken


----------



## Goblin

Goblins don't photograph

TPBMP rides a broom side saddle


----------



## Hairazor

Of course

TPBMP likes gravy on his/her Pommes Frites


----------



## Dreadmakr

TPBMP eats country fried bats with a side of hash browned worms


----------



## Goblin

TPBMP likes to sing and dance in the rain


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, yes I do

TPBMP Likes to lick the frosting off cupcakes then put them back


----------



## Dreadmakr

Sing yes, but I am too old and stiff to dance

TPBMP enjoys sleeping in a bathtub full of ice water


----------



## Hairazor

Brrr

TPBMP strains their coffee through a kitchen towel


----------



## Goblin

Coffee gives me heartburn!

TPBMP likes to tiptoe through the tulips


----------



## Hairazor

without shoes

TPBMP eats animal crackers in bed


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP will most likely stub their toe nd fall over a cliff


----------



## Hairazor

That's why I stay away from cliffs

TPBMP has a bucket list


----------



## Goblin

What would I need a list of buckets for?

TPBMP was classmates with the wicked witch of the west


----------



## Hairazor

Bestie

TPBMP has an invisible friend


----------



## Goblin

Use tom but I could see right through him!

TPBMP hunts the great white chipmunk


----------



## Hairazor

Have you spotted him

TPBMP likes bunny slippers


----------



## Goblin

On somebody else

TPBMP sits on the roof when it rains


----------



## Hairazor

Why not

TPBMP grows nettles around their yard perimeter to keep people out


----------



## Goblin

Grows what?

TPBMP paints watermelons orange and sells them as pumpkins!


----------



## Hairazor

Want one?

TPBMP makes paper mache pumpkins every year


----------



## Goblin

Nope 

TPBMP is terrorized by the Headless HorsePerson


----------



## Hairazor

Not anymore

TPBMP licks his/her car window when anyone looks at him/her when traveling


----------



## PrettyGhoul

lmao, um no, but I do wave certain fingers if the situation warrants it.

TPBMP yearns to go on an ocean cruise


----------



## Hairazor

A Halloween cruise would be fun

TPBMP only likes the blue M & Ms


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor said:


> A Halloween cruise would be fun
> 
> TPBMP only likes the blue M & Ms


TPBMP booked the Titanic for the Halloween cruise


----------



## Hairazor

Want to come along Goblin?

TPBMP wears underwear when they shower


----------



## Goblin

Shower and laundry at thr same time
TPBMP gets pecked by nearsighted woodpeckers


----------



## Hairazor

By regular ones as well

TPBMP sings to his fake plants while watering them


----------



## Goblin

Play the radio

TPBMP has already started decorating for Halloween


----------



## Hairazor

But of course 

TPBMP saves all year to buy new Halloween props


----------



## Goblin

Nope.

TPBMP invites zombies over on the weekend


----------



## Hairazor

Gotta keep in touch

TPBMP wants a strobe light left up all year


----------



## Goblin

TPBMP hasn't posted since MY birthday?


----------



## Hairazor

Wrong-o

TPBMP is counting the days till he/she can run barefoot through the grass


----------



## Goblin

Nope
TPBMP dresses up as the Easter Bunny........on the Fourth of July


----------



## Hairazor

So I'm a bit late!!

TPBMP throws strings from a string mop in the spaghetti when they are a bit short


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I _only_ did that once! (honestly with all the wine, I don't think anyone noticed).

TPBMP thinks liver tastes good.


----------



## Hairazor

Depends on what you smother it with

TPBMP thought a manni-peddi was a mannequin with a pedicure


----------



## RoxyBlue

What, you mean it isn’t?!?

The person below my post would like to have a pet gargoyle


----------



## Hairazor

Oh yes please

TPBMP thought War of the Worlds was true


----------



## Bone To Pick

Only a Martian would try to mislead me like that. Are you Matt Damon by chance?

The person below my post switched Taco Tuesday to Thistle Thursday.


----------



## Hairazor

Yummy

TPBMP Snorkles in their bathtub


----------



## PrettyGhoul

How did you know that??

TPBMP puts spy cameras everywhere.


----------



## Hairazor

You get the best clips that way

TPBMP wears a full face mask when they pay bills in person because they think it is like highway robbery


----------



## Bone To Pick

My wife pays most of the bills, but she tells me to wear the mask anyway - apparently I look better that way.

The person below my post hopes to be a pumpkin in their next life.


----------



## Hairazor

Yes please

TPBMP uses shredded wheat to mulch their house plants


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Only if I can be The Great Pumpkin! 🍊

TPBMP thinks cats are the most perfect creatures on earth.


----------



## Hairazor

Well, cats do

TPBMP used air conditioner filters as strainers


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP is afraid of pumpkins


----------



## Hairazor

Ahhhhhhhh!!

TPBMP is behind on Halloween decorating


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Man who isn't? 👻

TPBMP is franticly trying to finish their last prop in time for Halloween. 🎃


----------



## Hairazor

Fortunately the only thing I wanted to accomplish this year was reinforcing my tombstones and got that finished yesterday 

TPBMP showers in their clothes (Heaven only knows why)


----------



## Goblin

I clean myself and my clothes at the same time!

TPBMP rents coffins to vampires


----------



## Hairazor

Lucrative

TPBMP is in a post Halloween candy high


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Still! I'm looking in my home office waste basket which is filled with wrappers for Baby Ruths, Reeses Pumpkins, Butterfingers, Snickers, and OF COURSE... 100 Grands! In all fairness, that's not from just today. It's from Tues until now, but still. 😁 

The person below my post is currently doing their fifth recount of their ToTers count because of suspicion of cheating and that they are claiming more ToTers stopped by than there are ToTers registered in their district. 🤣


----------



## Hairazor

Hard to miss count 23

TPBMP has visiting Salem Ma. for Halloween on their bucket list


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Guilty! Please don't stone me. I'm not a witch. I'm a dude. 🤣

The person below my post always admits when they're wrong... it just never happens.


----------



## Hairazor

So true

TPBMP puts bubble wrap under their door mat


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

LOL. I didn't, but I do now. 🤣 

The person below my post decorates their Christmas tree with beer cans.


----------



## Hairazor

It's a thought

TPBMP can read upside down writing


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

I can actually. You really have to learn that trick to steal test answers from the teacher's desk. 😁 

The person below my post can sleep with their eyes open.


----------



## Hairazor

Very drying

TPBMP has a bucket list


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Not yet, but I'll put that one on my new bucket list.

The person below my post has literally once tried to fly on a broom.


----------



## Hairazor

Tried??

TBMP wishes they had a pic of that^


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Indeed! 🤣 

The person below my post clips their toe nails at the kitchen table


----------



## Hairazor

Ummm, no

TPBMP eats the cookies set out for Santa


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Why do you think I put them there in the first place?

The person below my post loves snow tubing


----------



## Hairazor

Fun activity

TPBMP wears Christmas socks in December


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ That would be a big yes as I am currently wearing ankle socks with a motif of pink flamingos wearing Santa caps. 🤶

TPBMP is watching The Geminid meteor shower.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

I would've if I knew about it, and had a view. I love astronomical events! I just don't get to enjoy them often.

The person below my post loves going to the Magic Kingdom in Orlando


----------



## Hairazor

I'm sure I would

TPBMP still sends out Christmas cards


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I _do_ still send out snail mail Christmas Cards. I also purchase Christmas stamps. PM me your address, I would love to send you one too. 🤶

TPBMP actually does put coal in their naughty child's stocking.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

If I had a child, and he/she were naughty... yup. I would. 🤣 

The person below my post secretly loves Christmas more than Halloween... traitor. 😁


----------



## Hairazor

Blasphemy

TPBMP would prefer chips and a beer to cookies and milk left for Santa


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

I guess it depends on the day, but most days I prefer chocolate chip cookies. 🤣 

The person below my post can't decide on Hairazor's TPBMP and just leaves cookies and a beer out for Santa


----------



## Hairazor

Wise

TPBMP wants a Hippopotamus for Christmas


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Who doesn't??

TPBMP wishes Christmas wasn't over.


----------



## Hairazor

Actually my family Christmas is this weekend

TPBMP made a New Year Resolution to not make New Year Resolutions


----------

